# The Official Mane 'N Tail Users Club



## SouthernGirl (Dec 5, 2004)

*The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Okay ladies, there has been SO MUCH HYPE about this stuff, thanks to Tammiematthews! /images/graemlins/clap.gif Girl, you don't know what you've started here!!! /images/graemlins/trampoline.gif

I figured I'd start a thread here for the MNT users and friends who might like to join us. This will be a great place to post our experiences, new MNT products, and ways to use it in our hair regimens. I've gotten lots of great question PMs, so here's a place where we can make those questions public for everyone's benefit! I've gotta get ready for the Skins game, but I'll post them later.

So, all you Mane 'N Tail users, send a shout so we'll know who you are! So far, we have:

MonaLisa 
Mochalolita
MrsLee
Miracle 
TammieMatthews
Valerie

I know I'm missing a bunch, so let us know!!!! Here's my Mane 'N Tail Regimen:
http://journals.fotki.com/SouthernGirlz/
SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Using Main 'N Tail (Original Shampoo &amp; Leave-in Conditioner), here the advantages/disadvantages:

Advantages: /images/graemlins/up.gif
-Very little breakage/shedding on wash days (average about 4-6 hairs)
-Much Stronger hair after leave-in is applied
-Hair feels &amp; looks thicker
-Very inexpensive
-I can use it on my doggie (of course, he has his own supply) /images/graemlins/smile.gif
-I believe it increases growth rate

Disadvantages: /images/graemlins/down.gif
-Doesn't have a great fragrance (although it doesn't smell bad)
-I still follow up w/a moisturizing shampoo for the 2nd wash (I use CON red label) to detangle/add a bit of mositure
-Amount of protein may be a disadvantage for some but not for me!

SG


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Noooooooo this chick didn't!! LOL!

Okaaaaay...I just read your regime SG -- now I understand what YOU did!  You used the original Mane N Tail conditioner as a leave in! Yes, you can do that as it says on the instructions, but I opted to rinse mines out.

Mane N Tail also has a SEPARATE Leave-in treatment that you spray on (like one would use Salerm or Fantasia)
http://www.manentail.com/products/personal/hair_strengthener.asp

This is what my cousin was telling me about.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I have to really got up to town and get this product line and try it. Your ladies who have tried these products, your hair looks so beautiful, very lush and glossy. I want lush thick gloosy hair too /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

User and abuser here.  Been using the stuff off and on since the hype about it making your hair grow,just like the horses, in 1993


----------



## oglorious1 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Oh no here we go again....


----------



## NYCQT16 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Well I bought the Deep Moisturizing Conditioner a few weeks ago and just used it today.  The jury is still out but you can add me to the list /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## bajanplums1 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

SoutherGirl, does it matter if it is the original or the deep moisturizing shampoo &amp; conditioner? I cannot join because I have so many prodcts that I am trying to finish use off--however, I am curious. Maybe next year I will try it, so to reduce my hair product budget.

BTW--I have stalked your hair album for months!! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Hey Everyone /images/graemlins/wave.gif

Back from the game- the Skins won!!! (Finally) /images/graemlins/smile.gif

Mona, I gotcha- although I was confused for a minute though. You're right, you can use it either way. I'll check out the other stuff though that you posted the link for.

NYCQT, Bublnbrnsuga... Welcome to the club! /images/graemlins/clap.gif

Bajanplums, you can definitely use the moisturizing one. I haven't used that one so I couldn't say much about it, but I'm sure it's just as good (if not better).

SG


----------



## Faith (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

SG you are the WORST pusher ever.  WORST!  Oh you are bad...bad...bad /images/graemlins/look.gif
Good thing I may not try it since my hair doesn't react well to too much protein....bad.


----------



## NYCQT16 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

thanks for the welcome SouthernGirl...your hair is gorgeous BTW and I hope my hair responds as well to this stuff as your does /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## melodee (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Hi SG,nice meeting you! 

I just bought some tonight as Rite Aid had a sale on M and T.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*Faith said:*
SG you are the WORST pusher ever.  WORST!  Oh you are bad...bad...bad /images/graemlins/look.gif
Good thing I may not try it since my hair doesn't react well to too much protein....bad. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's so funny how heads can have similar hair types..but respond differently to a product...I'm 4a/b...and my hair has actually thrived since implementing protein.  I wish I had realized this years ago... /images/graemlins/smile.gif

And I'll co-sign on SG's pusher tendencies...lol. But she does it with a open and well meaning heart.  Bless her BSL head... /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Faith (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Oh I ain't mad at her...lol.  My fault for not saying NO /images/graemlins/laugh.gif
Mo, I can do the protein thing but if I'm using it often then it has to be mild and if it's a strong one then it has to be every 6 weeks or more.  How often do you use protein?


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*Faith said:*
Oh I ain't mad at her...lol.  My fault for not saying NO /images/graemlins/laugh.gif
Mo, I can do the protein thing but if I'm using it often then it has to be mild and if it's a strong one then it has to be every 6 weeks or more.  How often do you use protein? 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL...u know...u can't be mad at her. She's too sweet!

I'll do a light protein conditioner every other week (these will be Mane N Tail, Aubrey GPB, UBH).  

The alternate week, straight moisturizing conditioners (these would be Humecto, NTM, Kenra).

I'll break out a heavy protein (Aphoghee) if I start seeing heavier than usual breakage (usually around that 6-8 week point) and it ceases.

But I always implement moisture after ANY protein treatment.
I had to learn that too (Thank you Ms. Howse) on my journey.


----------



## miracle (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

*Southerngirl, thanks for starting the Mane n' Tail Club!   /images/graemlins/clap.gif
I'm working on getting my regimen and album together.  I use the following MNT products:

MNT Shampoo &amp; Conditioner
MNT Extra Moisturizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner
MNT Leave-In Strengthener
MNT Shine On
MNT Detangler
MNT Carrot Oil Creme
MNT Soybean Oil Creme
MNT Dry Hair &amp; Body Oil*


----------



## Mochalolita (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Melodee!  You hopped on the bandwagon, too?  Lol, I hope you love it as much as we do /images/graemlins/smile.gif

Hugs,
Crys


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Yeah! We're getting off to a great start!! /images/graemlins/clap.gif

Melodee, I'm so glad you're gonna try it! It was so nice meeting you in person on Saturday! You have beautiful hair, and the most expressive, pretty eyes. /images/graemlins/smile.gif

Faith, I know, I'm too big of a pusher!! I'm the good kind though- when stuff works for me I just want everyone to try it! /images/graemlins/smile.gif I know it may be too much protein for you.

Miracle, thanks so much for sharing your product list! Wow! I didn't know they made all that stuff. Glad it's working for you too!

Mona, as always, /images/graemlins/kiss.gif!!!!!!! You're the best.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I know this is somewhere buried in my regimen, but I wanted to post it here for newbies. Here's my Mane and Tail product list:

-Shampoo (original formula)
-Conditioner (I use the original formula as a leave-in)
-Detangler

One thing I've noticed is that after I shampoo, apply detangler, then detangle my hair, I can't put the conditioner on right away when my hair is soaking wet. It takes it so much longer to airdry this way, and it makes my hair harder to comb through believe it or not. The conditioner, probably b/c of the protein, sort of hardens on my hair a bit. I've found that if I let it airdry for about 10 minutes after detangling, then I can apply generous amounts of the conditioner all over (especially on ends), comb it through, then let it finish air drying.

By this time, my hair still is a little hard, but I lose very little (if any at all) hair when I start to style. When it's dry (about 80%) is also when I add my WGO to the hair and ends and/or grease my scalp if I'm slicking it back.

Whenever I've added heat, it responds really well to this stuff. It's so much easier then, but I'm trying to minimize heat so I don't do this very often.

Hope this helps!
SG


----------



## mrslee (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Great thread SG!! 

I use the original conditioner as as rinse and after I rinse and airdry 50% I apply just a little of the conditioner as a leave in. I think this works great for me!

I saw the deep moisturizing conditioner, but was afraid to try it. I also saw all the other products M/T carry, hadnt heard too much about it, so I didnt purchase. 
I havent washed my hair since Thurs. and it still looks great!!!


----------



## ChocoKitty (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Add me to the members list. Right now the conditioner is my main staple for COs. I plan on buying a gallon of pretty soon! /images/graemlins/laugh.gif I used this stuff years back and forgot how good this stuff was. /images/graemlins/smile.gif I'll try the shampoo later on. Once again--many thanks SG! /images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## tammiematthews (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Who knew my simple question about MNT would catch on like this..but anywho. I am still using MNT for mine and my daughter's hair. I just purchased the MNT Deep Moisturizing conditioner, but I also still have a little bit of the Original MNT condioner left, so I'll be alternating. I washed my baby's hair in the MNT Deep yesterday with great results.(usually if my childs hair think's water is getting close, it will tangle, but yesterday was a breeze!!) I used  MNT deep and Suave aloe/coconut conditioner, I let it sit for 2-3 minutes -1st I did a deep conditioner prepoo and washed w/CON for dry/damaged- her hair came out soft and tangle free) I know your're asking , why so much conditioner? Her scalp stays extrememly dry, and her ends are usually brittle sounding *you know that scratchy sound when you rub them between your fingers*  Plus her granny did her hair and I noticed that she had some irritation where her plaits may have been too tight,so I'm treating it extra sensitively and adding as much natural oils as possible (shea, aloe, etc.)I also mixed  the orignal MNT conditoner, sheat butter oil, carrot oil and water in a spary bottle and use this as a leave in and to rewet when I'm doing my daugher's hair...It works wonders!


----------



## melodee (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*SouthernGirl said:*

Melodee, I'm so glad you're gonna try it! It was so nice meeting you in person on Saturday! You have beautiful hair, and the most expressive, pretty eyes. /images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Then I guess we are "eye twins"!!! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ms_kenesha (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I want to jump on, but I'm afraid of the protein! /images/graemlins/shocked.gif


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*tammiematthews said:*
I just purchased the MNT Deep Moisturizing conditioner, but I also still have a little bit of the Original MNT condioner left, so I'll be alternating.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmmm...the Deep Moisturizing as a rotating/alternate conditioner....could add to my moisturizing conditioner roster...


----------



## Armyqt (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Is this sold @ Target?


----------



## tammiematthews (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*Armyqt said:*
Is this sold @ Target? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Armyqt-
I'm sure you can find it at Target..you can also find it at your local Walmart or BSS. They also sell it in my local Kroger, it may be called Fry's/Ralph's or Smith's-depending on what state you live in. You can also find it in Walgreens (everybody has a Walgreens')It's hella cheap so you may even find it on sale or for the low-low regualr price of 3.00-4.00 bucks?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Hey Everyone,

Did you ya'll see that thread about shampoos that kill braincells? They're saying Mane N Tail contains the ingredient! I'm going to do further research on this, but check out the thread if you haven't already. The article just came out today. 

Also, I'm wondering if it's just the shampoo and the conditioner might be safe??? 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/757637/an//page/0#757637 

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Thanks to Mona, the conditioner does not have this ingredient so we should be okay using it. I'm still going to do further research, but looks like I may have to give up MNT, and CON!  /images/graemlins/cry3.gif


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

The chemical, methylisothiazolinone (MIT) is NOT listed in the Original MNT Conditioner.

Please check list of ingredients for any other products in the MNT Line for MIT.


----------



## tammiematthews (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

WHAT!!! PLEASE SAY IT AINT SO!!! Just when I found something that works! Is this going to be one of those things that say it kills braincells, then later they come back and say it dont? What did the FDA say? (can you tell, i'm in denial??)WTH is goin on here? Is this a conspiracy to detur us from getting longer, lovlier, healthier locs??? 
Aww hell!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

The only two products that I have in my stash containing the MIT ingredient are my CON and Keracare Detangling Shampoos.  I noted they are the last or next to last ingredient - so I'm taking that the concentration is minimal.

I have been using CON since I was young...I'm still standing! I'm still here!  If I'm gonna go out...I'm going out with detangled hair!  I ain't givin up my CON or Keracare.  I'ma take my chances! /images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*tammiematthews said:*
WHAT!!! PLEASE SAY IT AINT SO!!! Just when I found something that works! Is this going to be one of those things that say it kills braincells, then later they come back and say it dont? What did the FDA say? (can you tell, i'm in denial??)WTH is goin on here? Is this a conspiracy to detur us from getting longer, lovlier, healthier locs??? 
Aww hell!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You know I'm on this one girlie like nobody's business!!! Research is my middle name so I'm seeing what else I can dig up!! At least we're still safe with the conditioner, but DANG!! Just when I find something that works  /images/graemlins/wallbash.gif


----------



## Armyqt (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*MonaLisa said:*
The only two products that I have in my stash containing the MIT ingredient are my CON and Keracare Detangling Shampoos.  I noted they are the last or next to last ingredient - so I'm taking that the concentration is minimal.

*I have been using CON since I was young...I'm still standing! I'm still here!  If I'm gonna go out...I'm going out with detangled hair!  I ain't givin up my CON or Keracare.  I'ma take my chances! /images/graemlins/tongue.gif* 

[/ QUOTE ]

 /images/graemlins/rofl.gif /images/graemlins/rofl.gif


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I hear you Army!!! I thought that too for a moment. I just posted this on the other Mane N Tail thread, FYI...

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SouthernGirl said:
Here are the ingredients:

Water, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine Lactate, Distearyldimonium Chloride, Stearyl Alcohol, Emulsifying Wax NF, Cetyl Alcohol, Coconut Oil, Glycerin, Sodium Chloride, Vegetable Oil, Fragrance, Hydrolyzed Protein, Lanolin, Phenoxyethanol, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, FD&amp;C Yellow #5. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Okay, so I posted this ingredients list the other day and I don't see the ingredient METHYLISOTHIAZOLINE anywhere. Did I miss something or is it also called something else? Perhaps since they have different formulations, maybe some have MIT and some don't? Don't let me call the FDA!!!


----------



## ricochet (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

All Mane N tail users out here!  If you have a Kroger grocery store in your area...The conditioner is on sale for $3.99 for 32 oz and ya'll KNOW I had to buy it. /images/graemlins/grin.gif  I just couldn't bear to leave the store without it! /images/graemlins/spinning.gif  Oh and Daily Defense Tender Apple conditioner is on sale for .49 cents a bottle! /images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## mrslee (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

UGGH!! Never fails!! Just when you think you have found something good, something bad comes lurking out! I hope this is not true! Although I wasnt using the M/T shampoo anyway, maybe that was my intuition telling me not to. But I love the CON! I am going to stick with it. Afterall, I dont think we can steer away from every harmful chemical, we would go nuts trying to! I think there is more chemicals in food we eat vs. what we wash our hair with.


----------



## bronxchick (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Count me in! I just started my daily Surge and will continue with my 2x weekly washes (one poo, one Con) and see what happens.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Welcome Bronxchic!!!  /images/graemlins/wave.gif

I agree w/ya Mrslee. 

Micarae, thanks for the heads up about the conditioner!! /images/graemlins/kiss.gif I don't think we have a Kroger here, but I'll check so I can stock up!


----------



## kombov_dymond (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I'm still gonna try MNT conditioner(at least).  

I shouldn't have ONE brain cell left if that's true about the poos(Pantene especially).  I hope I've gained a couple since I've only been COing! /images/graemlins/spinning.gif

*I know this is serious*


----------



## mrslee (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

LOL!!! OK!!! /images/graemlins/rofl.gif


----------



## Desert Skye (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Ok u people r out to ruin me i know it. I havent bought the COn yet but i did try the hair dress because my hair loves grease especially in the winter and i happend to run out. I bought some M/T headdress and the ends of my hair is moisturised. I dont think many people on this board will like it because it has mineral oil but it doesnt cause my hair any problems. I will def try to conditioner soon.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*glossyxlipz said:*
Ok u people r out to ruin me i know it. I havent bought the COn yet but i did try the hair dress because my hair loves grease especially in the winter and i happend to run out. I bought some M/T headdress and the ends of my hair is moisturised. I dont think many people on this board will like it because it has mineral oil but it doesnt cause my hair any problems. I will def try to conditioner soon. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Girl, Kitchen_tician put me back on to grease and my hair loves it.  Gonna scope the website again and check out this headdress you speak of! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mrslee (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Girl, I think Kitchen_tician has everybody back on grease!! I love it!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

This is so funny /images/graemlins/rofl.gif

Looks like we're all sticking to the conditioner. Ya'll are cracking me up over here! I love this site


----------



## mrslee (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

YEP!! I would hate to think everytime I used the shampoo I am jackin gup my brain cells! /images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Repeating from other thread...

Okaaaaaaay...I did some looking at the ingredients online...Apparently it's only the Mane and Tail DEEP MOISTURIZING SHAMPOO AND CONDITIONER that has the "deadly brain eroding element" as an ingredient...NOT THE ORIGINAL MNT SHAMPOO AND CONDITIONER!

*My name is Mona and I endorse this message*


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Mona, girl you are just too quick for me!!!

I just got home and I stopped at Sally BS to check the ingredients. You are absolutely correct! Looks like we're safe with the regular formulation, which is the one I've always used.

I called the company for an official statement (wondering why they would put it in one of the shampoos and not the other, so as soon as they get back to me I'll let ya know.

Thanks again Mona! You always come through!!! /images/graemlins/up.gif


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Nooooooooooo...she did not call up the company!!! She's not plaaaayiiiingggggg!!!! Whew.

Why is this turning into an episode of The West Wing??

I'm glad at least one burning question for the day has been answered.

*Stay tuned*


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*MonaLisa said:*
Nooooooooooo...she did not call up the company!!! She's not plaaaayiiiingggggg!!!! Whew.

Why is this turning into an episode of The West Wing??

I'm glad at least one burning question for the day has been answered.

*Stay tuned* 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know Mona! Sorry for the afternoon drama,  /images/graemlins/frown.gif but when I like something I tend to stick with it and it's so hard for me to find a replacement! It's a good thing  I didn't know about this site when Prescriptives decided to discontinue the Traceless Tinted Moisturizer Level 3 1/2!!!!!!! OMG, I called the company, wrote letters, and had my friends on each coast buying the last few bottles at every department store! I also bought the last 2 on EBAY!

The plus side of it though is that if I recommend something to ya'll, you can rest assured that it's been researched to no end! Oh well, TMI about me. I'll just go back into Internet land and keep my little quirks hidden. /images/graemlins/smile.gif

I love research. It's what I do!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Girl please...what drama??  I'm laughing...I'm a research freak myself!  My friends know that about me.  They call me the news lady...

And folks are just going by that head of hair of yours...we trust you... /images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Big Hugz Mona! /images/graemlins/kissing4.gif


----------



## tammiematthews (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

....So does this mean I went out and bought the Deep MNT for nothin'? I can use it at all? (once again in denial) What did the FDA say about this? I refuse to see my 3.59 go to waste like this.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*tammiematthews said:*
....So does this mean I went out and bought the Deep MNT for nothin'? I can use it at all? (once again in denial) What did the FDA say about this? I refuse to see my 3.59 go to waste like this. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Tammie....this really isn't funny...but I'm sorry...I bust out laughing just now when I read this...cause I could feel the whole pizzed off vibe!!  Please try and find out if you can take it back and exchange it if you want to have peace of mind.

But if it's one of the last or next to last ingredients, I feel the concentration is very low and probably will not cause any harm.

My CON and Keracare shampoos have a low concentration of "the killer rat brain" chemical and I ain't givin up my CON or my Keracare.  My motto...You gonna go...go with detangled hair.  Ya feel me?  LOL. /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tammiematthews (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*MonaLisa said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*tammiematthews said:*
....So does this mean I went out and bought the Deep MNT for nothin'? I can use it at all? (once again in denial) What did the FDA say about this? I refuse to see my 3.59 go to waste like this. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Tammie....this really isn't funny...but I'm sorry...I bust out laughing just now when I read this...cause I could feel the whole pizzed off vibe!!  Please try and find out if you can take it back and exchange it if you want to have peace of mind.

But if it's one of the last or next to last ingredients, I feel the concentration is very low and probably will not cause any harm.

My CON and Keracare shampoos have a low concentration of "the killer rat brain" chemical and I ain't givin up my CON or my Keracare.  My motto...You gonna go...go with detangled hair.  Ya feel me?  LOL. /images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Thanks MonaLisa,
I actuallly went under the sink to check the ingredients on all my poos and cons...I bought the Deep MNT from the little Asian BSS and I HIGHLY DOUBT that they're going to exchange (especially after I used it on my daughter's head) because of the "deadly rat brain" scare thingy. I may need some black and white,somewhere to back up my refund/exchange demand. Where is the article?  And do I really wanna go through all of that? Mona-I'll just have to hang with you on this one. I wont use it on my daughter's hair, but I'll use it on mine. I guess my tombstone will read " Here Lies Tammie, Damn, her hair looked good!" LOL!!! /images/graemlins/lachen70.gif


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*tammiematthews said:*

Thanks MonaLisa,
I actuallly went under the sink to check the ingredients on all my poos and cons...I bought the Deep MNT from the little Asian BSS and I HIGHLY DOUBT that they're going to exchange (especially after I used it on my daughter's head) because of the "deadly rat brain" scare thingy. I may need some black and white,somewhere to back up my refund/exchange demand. Where is the article?  And do I really wanna go through all of that? Mona-I'll just have to hang with you on this one. I wont use it on my daughter's hair, but I'll use it on mine. I guess my tombstone will read " Here Lies Tammie, Damn, her hair looked good!" LOL!!! /images/graemlins/lachen70.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Girl you got me laughing right now.  That's right...she left this world..with a good looking head of hair.  Bless her soul... /images/graemlins/angel.gif


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Hey Mona and Tammie, /images/graemlins/wave.gif

I haven't left you guys hanging! Work's just been hectic today and yesterday.

I spoke with Diane in Consumer Affairs for Mane N Tail. They do know about the article in Forbes and have confirmed that MIT is only in the Deep Moisturizing shampoo. It was also in the regular shampoo several years ago, but they stopped adding it a long time ago. 

Diane has spoken with one of their onsite chemists, as well as the company that tests their product line (CIR), and they have all confirmed that the levels of MIT are not harmful enough to cause brain damage. Additionally, since you are rinsing the shampoo out of your hair, the chances are even slimmer that it could be harmful. 

This may or may not be the case with other brands, but you'd have to check them out to be sure.

I'm sure they'll release a statement at some point because of all of this.

Thanks,
SG


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*SouthernGirl said:*
Hey Mona and Tammie, /images/graemlins/wave.gif

I haven't left you guys hanging! Work's just been hectic today and yesterday.

I spoke with Diane in Consumer Affairs for Mane N Tail. They do know about the article in Forbes and have confirmed that MIT is only in the Deep Moisturizing shampoo. It was also in the regular shampoo several years ago, but they stopped adding it a long time ago. 

Diane has spoken with one of their onsite chemists, as well as the company that tests their product line (CIR), and they have all confirmed that the levels of MIT are not harmful enough to cause brain damage. Additionally, since you are rinsing the shampoo out of your hair, the chances are even slimmer that it could be harmful. 

This may or may not be the case with other brands, but you'd have to check them out to be sure.

I'm sure they'll release a statement at some point because of all of this.

Thanks,
SG 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the followup SG! /images/graemlins/wave.gif 

If you're not a journalist...then you have truly missed your calling dahling...lol.  I swear...if I see a promo about this for "60 Minutes"...I'm gonna fall off of the couch...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Hey Babe,

You just might!!! /images/graemlins/rofl.gif That's a compliment. I always wanted to be a journalist, but I took another path. Now I just pretend.

"SouthernGirl, signing off. Back to you, Mona!"  /images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------



## miracle (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

*I need to add another great MNT product to my "ever-growing" list. /images/graemlins/laugh.gif 

MNT Moisture Enriched Revitalizing Creme*


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*miracle said:*
*I need to add another great MNT product to my "ever-growing" list. /images/graemlins/laugh.gif 

MNT Moisture Enriched Revitalizing Creme* 

[/ QUOTE ]

I peeped some of the MNT Hair Dressings online...definitely going to be looking into! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## miracle (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*MonaLisa said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*miracle said:*
*I need to add another great MNT product to my "ever-growing" list. /images/graemlins/laugh.gif 

MNT Moisture Enriched Revitalizing Creme* 

[/ QUOTE ]

I peeped some of the MNT Hair Dressings online...definitely going to be looking into! /images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

*Oh, good!  I think you'll really like them.  They've definitely been lifesavers for me.   The only ones I've had a lil' bad run with were the actual MNT Hairdressing and the Maximum Herbal Gro. They were just a tad too heavy for me, but the others are excellent!!!! /images/graemlins/smile.gif  /images/graemlins/clap.gif /images/graemlins/smile.gif*


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I think I would like to join you ladies!! Any tips??


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
I think I would like to join you ladies!! Any tips?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

DSD, I'm sure that President SG will be swooping down at some point...or VP Tammie Matthews...
*cough* to help you out with your inquiry...*cough*


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*MonaLisa said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
I think I would like to join you ladies!! Any tips?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

DSD, I'm sure that President SG will be swooping down at some point...or VP Tammie Matthews...
*cough* to help you out with your inquiry...*cough* 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks!! I went in and read her regemin but I would still like some pointers. I am greedy!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MonaLisa said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
I think I would like to join you ladies!! Any tips?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

DSD, I'm sure that President SG will be swooping down at some point...or VP Tammie Matthews...
*cough* to help you out with your inquiry...*cough* 

[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks!! I went in and read her regemin but I would still like some pointers. I am greedy!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Alriggtee then.  I too am curious as to what tips can be given other than what SG put in her regimen.

Myself personally, I put the conditioner in my hair...leave it on for awhile...then I rinse it out.

Sorry, that's all I got. /images/graemlins/ohwell.gif


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

That's the kind of stuff I am looking for! Thanks!!


----------



## tammiematthews (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
That's the kind of stuff I am looking for! Thanks!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

--DSD
I also use the original CON as a leave in...after pooing with you fav, you can just pile it on an leave it, but not too heavy, u can air dry (which is my fav method) or blow dry (never tried), but either way, it leaves your hair, soft and smooth. I made my own leave in spray. I mixed some MNT original con, shea butter oil, carrot oil and water (I'm from the south, and was taught how to cook by a big black granma, so i dont measure) I just kept adding water until I got the "leave in" liquidy enough to come out of the recycled spray bottle. I truely love it!! I use this on mine and my daughter's hair,it loosenes her tangles (esp on dry hair) I cant rave enough!! /images/graemlins/clap.gif /images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## tammiematthews (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*SouthernGirl said:*
Hey Mona and Tammie, /images/graemlins/wave.gif

I haven't left you guys hanging! Work's just been hectic today and yesterday.

I spoke with Diane in Consumer Affairs for Mane N Tail. They do know about the article in Forbes and have confirmed that MIT is only in the Deep Moisturizing shampoo. It was also in the regular shampoo several years ago, but they stopped adding it a long time ago. 

Diane has spoken with one of their onsite chemists, as well as the company that tests their product line (CIR), and they have all confirmed that the levels of MIT are not harmful enough to cause brain damage. Additionally, since you are rinsing the shampoo out of your hair, the chances are even slimmer that it could be harmful. 

This may or may not be the case with other brands, but you'd have to check them out to be sure.

I'm sure they'll release a statement at some point because of all of this.

Thanks,
SG 

[/ QUOTE ]


-SG...If your not a front porch reporter I dont know who is!! Neighborhood watch aint got nothin on you..AND your acurate! /images/graemlins/lachen70.gif U just made my day, I can continue to use my beloved MNT. Now as I said I did purchase the Deep MNT, but I did not use it as a leave in, since it was not indicated on the instructions, I rinsed it out (but I still had beautifully soft results),its a keeper for me!!
Thansks for the update SG (please continue to use your reporting power for good and not evil) /images/graemlins/clap.gif /images/graemlins/clap.gif /images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## mrslee (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I let my M/T sit on my hair for about 5-10 minutes, Rinse out. After 50% dry, I add a little to the hair as a leave in.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*mrslee said:*
I let my M/T sit on my hair for about 5-10 minutes, Rinse out. After 50% dry, I add a little to the hair as a leave in. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh Snaps...that sucka was on my hair for like over an hour...lol...but it sure came out soft...I'ma stick to that...lol.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Wow! Dontspeakdefeat, glad to have you girlie!!! /images/graemlins/clap.gif We're so honored to have your illustrious presence /images/graemlins/smile.gif

I use the conditioner the same way Tammiematthews uses it. One tip I haven't heard anyone mention (or maybe I missed) is detangling. I find that I need an little more detangling power than simply running CON thru my hair after shampooing w/MNT. I've been using the MNT detangler and it's been a lifesayer! Doesn't add build up, nor does it interfere with the great results I get from the conditioner. Love it!

I'll see if I can think of anything else. Miracle uses a few products I haven't tried yet, but they sound like good ones.

Glad to have you!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
-SG...If your not a front porch reporter I dont know who is!! Neighborhood watch aint got nothin on you..AND your acurate! /images/graemlins/lachen70.gif U just made my day, I can continue to use my beloved MNT. Now as I said I did purchase the Deep MNT, but I did not use it as a leave in, since it was not indicated on the instructions, I rinsed it out (but I still had beautifully soft results),its a keeper for me!!
Thansks for the update SG (please continue to use your reporting power for good and not evil) /images/graemlins/clap.gif /images/graemlins/clap.gif /images/graemlins/clap.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Aw, thanks tammiematthews!!!! /images/graemlins/kiss.gif

We were all going crazy a little there, so I just hoped to put our minds at ease. I promise, I'll only use it for good, not evil. I stay away from that other stuff!
SG


----------



## mrslee (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I broke down and bought the detangler as well. I washed my hair last night and I couldnt tell if it had helped with my tangles or not. But my hair came out nice and soft!! How often do you wash your hair. I went 5 days this time. Normally I wash every 3-4. I am going to see if I can make it a week this time!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Hey Mrslee /images/graemlins/wave.gif,

I noticed that too when I first started using the detangler. I've always washed my hair about 2x per week. I'm trying to stretch out to one week (Saturday to Saturday). I've gotten close, but I always break down and wash it again /images/graemlins/smile.gif.

This week, I'm determined! When I used MNT years ago I was a one-week girl and had great results. That's why I'm trying to get back to being a weeker /images/graemlins/smile.gif
SG


----------



## mrslee (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

HEY SG!! Back then, I could two weeks without washing my hair. I really need to extend my wash days! Maybe I will see a difference with the detangler the next time I wash. I think I am going to stop doing the pre-poo thing as well and see what happens.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Okay...y'all two are killing me about the detangler.  I've been perfectly content with my Pantene detangler (I have two dollar off coupons too!) - and now y'all poking a sister again to buy...


----------



## mrslee (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

LOL!! Maybe we ought to look into purchasing some Stock with M/T! LOL


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Thanks for all of the tips!!

[ QUOTE ]
*SouthernGirl said:*
Wow! Dontspeakdefeat, glad to have you girlie!!! /images/graemlins/clap.gif We're so honored to have your illustrious presence /images/graemlins/smile.gif

I use the conditioner the same way Tammiematthews uses it. One tip I haven't heard anyone mention (or maybe I missed) is detangling. I find that I need an little more detangling power than simply running CON thru my hair after shampooing w/MNT. I've been using the MNT detangler and it's been a lifesayer! Doesn't add build up, nor does it interfere with the great results I get from the conditioner. Love it!

I'll see if I can think of anything else. Miracle uses a few products I haven't tried yet, but they sound like good ones.

Glad to have you! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Awww, thanks SG! That'a a really sweet welcome. 

I need to go back and read the entire thread again to see if I missed anything.

I have plenty of extra detanglers at home so this shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## divine (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I used MnT for 10 years, but stopped 2 years ago. I might join.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

SG has gotten another one...back into the flock of lost Mane N Tail sheep...


----------



## divine (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

lol......


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Hey Everyone!! 

I couldn't wait to jump online to see what ya'll were talking about! LOL

Hey Mona! /images/graemlins/wave.gif You always make me laugh at your posts. I look for your comments first! If I'm the Pres, then you have to the CFO to keep track of all that $$ we'd make! /images/graemlins/lachen70.gif

NOT! I'm sure MNT would have nothing to do with us. But... I could give Diane a call again and make my pitch... /images/graemlins/smile.gif

Hi Divine, welcome /images/graemlins/wave.gif! I don't know anyone that's used it that long so PLEASE share your experiences/tips from when you used it. 

Oh, and I have to tell you all- I ran outta the shampoo so I stopped to pick some up tonight. I was in a rush so I stopped at this BSS near me. Do you know I paid $6.50 for the SMALL bottle??? I had gone to Walmart a few times and  could never find it. Anyhoo, this lady stopped me that was in the BSS and discretely told me to go to Walmart next time. I was like, I just left b4 coming here! She said they have it in the PET SECTION and the big bottle is only $4.99!!!!!!! Go figure.

So for any of you buying it at a BSS, go to Walmart and check the prices there.

My tip for the day!

SG


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*SouthernGirl said:*

Hey Mona! /images/graemlins/wave.gif You always make me laugh at your posts. I look for your comments first! If I'm the Pres, then you have to the CFO to keep track of all that $$ we'd make! /images/graemlins/lachen70.gif

NOT! I'm sure MNT would have nothing to do with us. But... I could give Diane a call again and make my pitch... /images/graemlins/smile.gif

She said they have it in the PET SECTION and the big bottle is only $4.99!!!!!!! Go figure.

SG 

[/ QUOTE ]


HAAAAAAAAAAA....U know I would take the money and buy hair care products with it...then y'all would cut me!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo....the shampoo was not in the PET CARE section!!!  HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa....


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Okay, so I lied. I told many of you that I would extend my shampoos out to a week. I have discovered today that it is impossible for me! For the past several years I've washed 2x per week, Sautudays and Wednesdays. 

Well, I don't know if it's because I'm scheduled to relax in a couple weeks or not, but I feel like I have something growing in my head /images/graemlins/whyme.gif. Well, of course I'm exaggerating, but there's no way I can wait any longer. It might also be all this grease I have on my scalp. Maybe I put too much on b/c it wasn't so frightening last time.

Anyhoo, in the spirit of honesty, I just wanted to let ya'll know. I'm sticking to shampooing 2x per week!
SG


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

WOWWWWWWW SG....That was deep.

We woulda never known.  At least I can sleep tonight with my own dirty hair...knowing yours is clean... /images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club *DELETED**

Post deleted by SouthernGirl


----------



## Desert Skye (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

ok ok im in the club. I used it and I LOVED IT. I used the Conditioner and the Hairdress it and i flat ironed my hair. My hair feels strong and its shiny! I should have used it back when i was a teen but i had this belief cheap conditioners wont work on my hair.ANd i felt kinda funny using the same products as my dog  /images/graemlins/lachen70.gif.Thanks everyone for recommending this. Here is a picture of the results. Sorry the pic isnt that good the lighting in my bathroom isnt too good.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Glossy...with your "Fresh to Death" self!  Looks good girl!!! Thanks for sharing pic!


----------



## mrslee (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Looks great!!! Welcome to the club. I swear as each day goes by my hair feels so soft! Its like the conditioner continues to work day after day!! I love it!!  /images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## divine (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I've love it, but it doesn't last in my house. I'm not a fan of the shampoo, but I love the conditoner. It helps come my hair out, and makes my hair really soft. I also like to leave at little in my hair. It a good leave in conditioner to me. I could go deeper, but I have to take my finals.
bye.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*mrslee said:*
Looks great!!! Welcome to the club. I swear as each day goes by my hair feels so soft! Its like the conditioner continues to work day after day!! I love it!!  /images/graemlins/clap.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

My hair is still soft.  I'm not poo'ing for two weeks until touch up time.  My first time as a two weeker...

I can't front...I'm happy with the results.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Wow Glossyxlipz!!

You're hair looks AMAZING! /images/graemlins/clap.gif Glad to have another member, too!

Also, Mona, congrats on stretching to two weeks. Wish I could do that /images/graemlins/smile.gif

SG


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Well, I just wnet and picked up my supply of MNT! I went in the pet section and got the big bottle for $5.68 a piece. I will be using it this weekend. Wish me luck!!


----------



## miracle (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

*EXXXXXTRA....EXXXXXXTRA........For all those with a Rite Aid nearby, Mane n' Tail products are buy-one-get-one-free!!!!!!!! /images/graemlins/clap.gif Rite-Aid is right at the end of my block, so I'm on my way to "stock up".  /images/graemlins/smile.gif /images/graemlins/smile.gif*


----------



## ChoKitty (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

/images/graemlins/wave.gif Hi! I more than want to be a memeber of the MNT Club. I finally subscribed. (So I could post here!) I'm so lazy, lol. After PMing SG last week and asking her questions, I decided to try it...needless to say, I fell in love with it. ^___^! My hair is so soft, and if I wear it up the last hour it dries, it's not frizzy anymore. It gets pulled straight and doesn't go tumble weed on me, like it normally does. I can wear it down without it going Einstein on me. Yay! lol, anywaaaaay....

~*~ Cho ~*~


----------



## divine (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

You from bv Yasmin ?


----------



## candibaby (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

*GO NEXXUS!*

*runs out of thread* /images/graemlins/lachen70.gif


----------



## divine (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Oh its on..... /images/graemlins/whip.gif


----------



## Mochalolita (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Lawd...I wish you hadn't told me that!  There are 3 Rite-Aids within 15 minutes of me (According to MapQuest)...so if I leave now....I might be able to pick up every single bottle of MnT that they have....becuase it's on sale, of course....and be back in timeto finish watching this movie....hmmmmmm /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

LOL @ Horse Poo Lover title @ Mocha!


----------



## melodee (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Miracle, where I am it is buy one get one HALF PRICE.  It's still a good deal, so head to Rite Aid.  I picked up the detangler spray and so far so good!


----------



## miracle (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mochalolita said:*
Lawd...I wish you hadn't told me that!  There are 3 Rite-Aids within 15 minutes of me (According to MapQuest)...so if I leave now....I might be able to pick up every single bottle of MnT that they have....becuase it's on sale, of course....and be back in timeto finish watching this movie....hmmmmmm /images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

*I'm with you on that one, Mocha.  I mapped out every Rite Aid in the area.* /images/graemlins/rofl.gif


----------



## miracle (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*melodee said:*
Miracle, where I am it is buy one get one HALF PRICE.  It's still a good deal, so head to Rite Aid.  I picked up the detangler spray and so far so good! 

[/ QUOTE ]

*Yeah, that is still a good price, Melodee!   Rite Aids in my area are expanding (I heard they were bought out by Sears)  and a lot of hair and skin items are buy-one-get-one-free.  I never really cared for Rite Aid because they jack the prices up terribly.  But, I'm taking full advantage of this MNT sale!!!!! /images/graemlins/smile.gif /images/graemlins/smile.gif  If you're not in an area where the MNT is buy-one-get-one-free, still check into it...... it may be buy-one-get-one-half-price, which is still a good buy for MNT lovers!!! /images/graemlins/clap.gif*


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Wewhoo!! Mane N Tail on sale! We must have great Karma ya'll! After all that drama a few days ago, I think we deserve it.

Thanks to Miracle and Vickisecret for letting us know /images/graemlins/kiss.gif I'm definitely going to get my stash. 

Yamisgirl, welcome! /images/graemlins/wave.gif So glad to have you. We are all so flattered that you signed up just to join us /images/graemlins/shocked.gif

Dontspeakdefeat, good luck on your first time using it.  Hoping you have as great of an experience as we have /images/graemlins/smile.gif

Hey there Candibaby, /images/graemlins/kiss.gif we are really giving you Nexxus users a run for your money! Thanks for stopping over. Come on over to our side. Try it, try it!!! LOL
SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*divine said:*

Oh its on..... /images/graemlins/whip.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Get her Divine!


----------



## divine (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

She got served.


----------



## candibaby (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

lol actually i was thinking about taking a look at the Braid Spray.. then again that doesnt count cause if *NEXXUS* had one I'd be using theirs! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## pressncurl (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I'm a member . . . for the last "ump"teen years.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Thanks SG! I will keep you posted.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Cool beans DSD! /images/graemlins/up.gif

Candibaby and Divine, I just logged on to see if you two were at it again! Lemme go check the Nexxus thread- LOL

Welcome Pressncurl! We'd love to hear some of your tips since you've used it so long /images/graemlins/smile.gif
SG


----------



## divine (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

So you still want that MNT conditioner. I know thats why your hear. You wish you could ride with the unicorns.... /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## candibaby (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

nah the braid spray not the conditioner. I have NEXXUS for that.


----------



## Tosca (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Hi Ladies...
this thread has my head spinning and my pj wheels turning...
I've never tried Mane n Tail products, but I'm curious...are they ok for fine hair? I'm trying to stay away from heavy products that leave residue on my strands...what do y'all think?


----------



## candibaby (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

girl keep lookin. check out the nexxus thread.. MNT aint what you want! /images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*Tosca said:*
Hi Ladies...
this thread has my head spinning and my pj wheels turning...
I've never tried Mane n Tail products, but I'm curious...are they ok for fine hair? I'm trying to stay away from heavy products that leave residue on my strands...what do y'all think? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have fine hair Tosca...and I have to admit...after I used it...I'd have to say MNT is a keeper in my stable (no horse pun intended... /images/graemlins/laugh.gif)  My hair definitely feels softer, thicker and stronger.  I'm mad SG has me up here sounding like a damn commercial. /images/graemlins/look.gif


----------



## Tosca (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

/images/graemlins/laugh.gif 
well, i tried nexxus botanoil, and i didn't like it...i know i shouldn't judge by one product, but... /images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Tosca (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*MonaLisa said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Tosca said:*
Hi Ladies...
this thread has my head spinning and my pj wheels turning...
I've never tried Mane n Tail products, but I'm curious...are they ok for fine hair? I'm trying to stay away from heavy products that leave residue on my strands...what do y'all think? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have fine hair Tosca...and I have to admit...after I used it...I'd have to say MNT is a keeper in my stable (no horse pun intended... /images/graemlins/laugh.gif)  My hair definitely feels softer, thicker and stronger.  I'm mad SG has me up here sounding like a damn commercial. /images/graemlins/look.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Mona! Hmmm...I think it'll have to be my next purchase  /images/graemlins/smile.gif. Do you think I should try the regular shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*Tosca said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MonaLisa said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Tosca said:*
Hi Ladies...
this thread has my head spinning and my pj wheels turning...
I've never tried Mane n Tail products, but I'm curious...are they ok for fine hair? I'm trying to stay away from heavy products that leave residue on my strands...what do y'all think? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have fine hair Tosca...and I have to admit...after I used it...I'd have to say MNT is a keeper in my stable (no horse pun intended... /images/graemlins/laugh.gif)  My hair definitely feels softer, thicker and stronger.  I'm mad SG has me up here sounding like a damn commercial. /images/graemlins/look.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Mona! Hmmm...I think it'll have to be my next purchase  /images/graemlins/smile.gif. Do you think I should try the regular shampoo and conditioner? 

[/ QUOTE ]

SG likes to use the shampoo - she can give u more insight if that's they way to go or not.  I use Keracare for my poo...but I use the Original Formula Conditioner.

For thicker, healthier looking hair.
An exclusive original, highly concentrated formula with a unique action that helps to maintain and achieve a longer, healthier-looking mane and tail.

The Original Mane 'n Tail Conditioner can be used as a leave-in or rinse-out based on hair type and desired look.
Results can be seen after one application.
Works 5 Ways:
Conditions and fortifies hair and skin for a renewed, lustrous, healthy look.

Helps prevent hair breakage and split ends.

Natural oils nourish and condition scalp to protect against unsightly flaking and scaling.

Essential moisturizing corrects the drying effect caused by sun, wind and use of bleach and peroxide lighteners.

Keeps hair tangle free, soft and manageable for grooming and braiding.

Instructions

Begin with shampoo. Rinse thoroughly.
Leave-In Application:
Apply Mane 'n Tail Conditioner to towel dried hair. Use just enough to give the desired look. Reapply as condition of hair indicates.
Rinse Out Application:
Massage Mane 'n Tail Conditioner into scalp and hair. The amount used will vary depending on the volume and length of hair. Let conditioner remain on hair for 1-2 minutes. Rinse out, dry and style as usual.

Ingredients 
Water , Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine Lactate , Distearyldimonium Chloride , Stearyl Alcohol , Emulsifying Wax NF , Cetyl Alcohol , Coconut Oil , Glycerin , Sodium Chloride , Vegetable Oil , Fragrance , Hydrolyzed Protein , Lanolin , Phenoxyethanol , Methylparaben , Propylparaben , FD&amp;C Yellow No. 5  

Here is a link to view the product line:
http://www.manentail.com/products/personal/hair_list.asp

Come On!  Get with the Tail! *Insert Mr. Ed noise here!* /images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Bumping on principle.
*cough*


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Mona, 

I am sooooo proud of you!! /images/graemlins/clap.gif I honestly could not have said that better myself! You are awesome. The new MNT expert /images/graemlins/smile.gif

Tosca, I'm happy you're joining us! You'll definitely want to use the regular shampoo and conditioner, not the Deep Moisturizing one. It will do wonders for your fine hair, because it actually thickens it (the conditioner). I don't know if this is scientific, but many users have expressed this, including myself. 

There is info in this thread on how we all use the products, so take a look. Also, if you'll check out the website Mona pointed you to, take a look at the FAQs they are very helpful.

BTW everyone, I went Rite Aid and got my stash of stuff! I also bought the Detangler. It's on sale for $2.99!!!!

SG


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Oh thank goodness...ur back! Candibaby...that Nexxus chick is running amok!!! /images/graemlins/angeldevil.gif LOL!  Why can't she be open to the world of MNT??? We're the little guy... /images/graemlins/tongue.giferplexed:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I know sweetie. She's trying to put out our little MNT torch (okay, I just listened to myself saying that and I'm rolling. This is soooo dramatic, but it's fun)!

Maybe if we just stay over here, she won't come over and make trouble /images/graemlins/laugh.gif. I just made a post over there and I'm SURE she'll be back!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Hey Ya'll,

I washed my hair and tried a new technique w/the MNT products. I just used all my normal products (shampoo, detangler, and conditioner). In the past, I let my hair airdry a bit before adding conditioner as a leave-in before slicking it back in a bun. It usually works great, but I have so much NG so my hair is very unmanageable.

This time, I added the conditioner while it was still wet, then greased my scalp and slicked back and my bun was easier to do! I don't know how to copy and paste the photo here, so here's the link:

http://public.fotki.com/SouthernGirlz/the_protective_styles/img_1226.html
I may do this from now on when my hair is going to be slicked back. Just passing on another tip!
SG


----------



## KAddy (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Your hair looks great as usual SG. I like that protective style.


----------



## nolechik (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I've been peeking at the MNT thread for a couple of days now....is it okay if I join in the fun?!?!? /images/graemlins/sekret.gif


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

So shiny and pretty Southern Girl!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*nolechik said:*
I've been peeking at the MNT thread for a couple of days now....is it okay if I join in the fun?!?!? /images/graemlins/sekret.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nolechik...SG wouldn't have it any other way!  The more that come aboard makes her lil follicles happy with joy! /images/graemlins/clap.gif

You won't regret it girl. /images/graemlins/weird.gif

Take a look at the whole thread if you haven't already, should answer some questions, but if you have anymore...be sure to post or PM!


----------



## nolechik (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Thanks MonaLisa...I'm heading to Wally World to go grocery shopping tomorrow anyways, so I'll be sure to get the ORIGINAL MNT poo, conditioner &amp; probably the detangler spray since I have 4a/b hair!  Will post results....(ooh, can't wait)


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*nolechik said:*
Thanks MonaLisa...I'm heading to Wally World to go grocery shopping tomorrow anyways, so I'll be sure to get the ORIGINAL MNT poo, conditioner &amp; probably the detangler spray since I have 4a/b hair!  Will post results....(ooh, can't wait) 

[/ QUOTE ]

We all await your feedback that will help others come on board...to the MNT experience!  Go get em tigress!  It can get vicous at Wallyworld... /images/graemlins/weird.gif


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Thanks Kaddy and Sweet N Sour!! /images/graemlins/kiss.gif

Hey Nolechik /images/graemlins/wave.gif, we'd love to have you on board!!! As Mona said, feel free to read the posts, and PM any of us if you have specific questions.

SG


----------



## candycane (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I just bought the conditioner.  But I have to also tell you that I also bought 4 Nexxus products as well.  I just wanted to give them both a try.

candycane


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*candycane said:*
I just bought the conditioner.  But I have to also tell you that I also bought 4 Nexxus products as well.  I just wanted to give them both a try.

candycane 

[/ QUOTE ]

And there's absolutely nothing wrong with you doing that.  Enjoy your product purchases and experimentation. That's how you find out what works best for you.


----------



## mrslee (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Hey Mona and SG!!! /images/graemlins/wave.gif

Mona- I saw the shout outs on the other teams thread!! Thanks! 

SG- OK!! I went and bought M/T shampoo!  I love it! 

This weekend because I felt my hair needed a jump start and was lacking something, so I along with the M/T I bought the porosity control and bone marrow. I must say my hair is so soft and full of shine!!! /images/graemlins/weird.gif
I let my hair air dry fully and it was easy to comb for the first time!!

Thanks everyone for your wonderful tips. I feel my hair is off to a great start!!


----------



## mrslee (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

FYI- i tried almost all the Nexxus products and they didnt do much for me. The only way to know is try.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*mrslee said:*
Hey Mona and SG!!! /images/graemlins/wave.gif

Mona- I saw the shout outs on the other teams thread!! Thanks! 

SG- OK!! I went and bought M/T shampoo!  I love it! 

This weekend because I felt my hair needed a jump start and was lacking something, so I along with the M/T I bought the porosity control and bone marrow. I must say my hair is so soft and full of shine!!! /images/graemlins/weird.gif
I let my hair air dry fully and it was easy to comb for the first time!!

Thanks everyone for your wonderful tips. I feel my hair is off to a great start!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

ML - U know u got some fine lookin hair...If I can just get to where u and SG are now...I will be a content and happy camper.

Your follicles sound like they are happy.  That's all one can do...lol.


----------



## mrslee (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Thanks Mona!! YOur so sweet!! YOu are well on your way!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Mrs Lee!! Yeah!!! I am so happy you bought the shampoo and love it /images/graemlins/clap.gif That makes me so happy /images/graemlins/smile.gif. I love U Gurl! And you know my feelings on your hair- like Mona I think it's to die for!!

And Candybaby- You have just made my night, and have REALLY warmed my heart /images/graemlins/kiss.gif I had to read that post again because I couldn't believe it! It's sooooo great that you're experimenting. I know you're taking baby steps, but try the conditioner at some point as well. They work really well together (I don't think even I could use the shampoo alone, even though I love it). 
This is AWESOME!!!!! 

Ms. Mona, you just stop, because you have beautiful hair as well! Forget about me and Ms Lee, you've got your own thing going on over there, and you're the bomb, gurlie! /images/graemlins/smile.gif

SG


----------



## mrslee (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Well said SG!! Thank you for the compliments from one beautiful head of hair to another! /images/graemlins/kiss.gif Mona needs to quit trying to be so shy about her hair!!  By the way Mona, I tried to view your photos again and the password didnt work, whats up? /images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*mrslee said:*
Well said SG!! Thank you for the compliments from one beautiful head of hair to another! /images/graemlins/kiss.gif Mona needs to quit trying to be so shy about her hair!!  By the way Mona, I tried to view your photos again and the password didnt work, whats up? /images/graemlins/frown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Y'all are sweet...thx much my LHCF Sistahs! /images/graemlins/kiss.gif

And ML...the pw works chica! /images/graemlins/wave.gif
Keep tryin!  I should be posting my first real hair pics in January!   /images/graemlins/drunk.gif


----------



## Faith (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

This is what one of the major drugstores here had to describe the conditioner:
"Exclusive lengthening, texturizing formula for use after shampooing or any time conditioning is needed. Helps stimulate growth and enhances manageability, creating thicker, more natural-looking hair. Also aids in detangling, combing and braiding

After reading that "stimulates growth" and "creating thicker hair" part I think I may join you ladies.  It's $7 CAD for 1L..that's AWESOME....&lt;runs out&gt;


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*Faith said:*
This is what one of the major drugstores here had to describe the conditioner:
"Exclusive lengthening, texturizing formula for use after shampooing or any time conditioning is needed. Helps stimulate growth and enhances manageability, creating thicker, more natural-looking hair. Also aids in detangling, combing and braiding

After reading that "stimulates growth" and "creating thicker hair" part I think I may join you ladies.  It's $7 CAD for 1L..that's AWESOME....&lt;runs out&gt; 

[/ QUOTE ]

I feel where u r girl...SG knows I was suckin my teeth when she was first pushin it...but now I'm hooked.  I could see and feel the difference after the first use.

Hey, if u don't like it..at least you didn't spend an arm and a leg for it.  If you do, then you've found a reasonably priced find! /images/graemlins/clap.gif

Again, I'm mad..I'm sounding like a damn commercial.  I probably will cop some more items in the line during my replenishment of stash in January.


----------



## Faith (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

LOL @ Mona.  What kind of changes did you see/feel after the first use?  I am a little apprehensive it seems like it's hard to detangle with the conditioner???


----------



## mrslee (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Hey Mona!! /images/graemlins/wave.gif On my next purchase I will be buying thr big ghetto size bottles!!! I may try the strengthener and hairdress as well!! 

Hey Ijust read where SG said she mad bra strap and possibly more!!! /images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*MonaLisa said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*mrslee said:*
Well said SG!! Thank you for the compliments from one beautiful head of hair to another! /images/graemlins/kiss.gif Mona needs to quit trying to be so shy about her hair!!  By the way Mona, I tried to view your photos again and the password didnt work, whats up? /images/graemlins/frown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Y'all are sweet...thx much my LHCF Sistahs! /images/graemlins/kiss.gif

And ML...the pw works chica! /images/graemlins/wave.gif
Keep tryin!  I should be posting my first real hair pics in January!   /images/graemlins/drunk.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Lil' Mamas!! /images/graemlins/wave.gif

Mona, I CAN'T WAIT til January to see the new pix!!! Also, I think MrsLee had the same problem I did w/the password. It's all lowercase, but in your signature there is a capital M. I'm sure by now she's been able to get in.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*Faith said:*
LOL @ Mona.  What kind of changes did you see/feel after the first use?  I am a little apprehensive it seems like it's hard to detangle with the conditioner??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmm...hard to explain...I have fine hair, I was 10 wks post touch up when I used it...my hair was very soft, yet felt strong and had minimal hair loss.  I left that sucka on my hair for an hour plus too. I detangle very gently with a wide tooth comb, I really don't have a lot of detangling issues.

The conditioner has protein, but also moisturizing properties like Coconut Oil, Glycerin and Lanolin which
I think help with the softness.

@ML - Yeah I peeped SG's making BSL!  I told her she was going through that hair anorexia bug that's going around...lol.  Give reviews on your next MNT purchases! /images/graemlins/lick.gif


----------



## Faith (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Thanks Mona...I have fine hair as well.  I'll buy it tomorrow but use it in another 2 weeks. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Hey You Guys,

OMG, I have been unable to access this site for 2 DAYS!!!! Wow, you never know how much you depend on LHCF until you can't use it. I had access for about 20 minutes yesterday, then my Fiance's computer started acting up. I'd started a post here and wasn't able to complete, but oh well, I'm back.

And happy to here that Faith will start using MNT!!! That's awesome /images/graemlins/clap.gif. Faith, when I first started using MNT, I had the same experience as Mona, but I use it as a leave-in. The biggest thing I notice is very little or no breakage/shedding, and it feels very strong.

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Oops- forgot to tell you the most important news...

I REACHED MY GOAL!!!!! /images/graemlins/clap.gif /images/graemlins/rofl.gif /images/graemlins/smile.gif 
Although, after hearing from Mona and MrsLee, I think I was already there /images/graemlins/smile.gif but now I'm REALLY there!

I do believe the MNT has helped tremendously, because I had waaaaaay more NG than normal. My hair felt so heavy after I relaxed it, and very strong. I know that my regimen is working because I haven't been Surging, I only waited 9 weeks, and I must have had at least 2 1/2 inches! I can't wait to take pix. 

Yeah Mane N Tail /images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*Faith said:*
Thanks Mona...I have fine hair as well.  I'll buy it tomorrow but use it in another 2 weeks. /images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

YW!  Let us know how it turns out!  I was like let me hurry up and post while I have a chance! Getting onto the site has been like..work!  I'm about to break down and poo and slap on some MNT myself! I thought I could make it two weeks...but nada!  My hair is like NOooooooooooooooooooo!

And congrats again to the MNT President on her BSL achievement before the close of 2004! /images/graemlins/weird.gif


----------



## mrslee (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

My goodness I can FINALLY post!! I have had the hardest time trying to get on this site!! I thought my boss had blocked me from the internet! But I was having trouble at home as well!! Congrats SG!! When are you going to post pics! I hope M/T does what it is doing for you. However I went back to surging two days ago! I need a boost! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*mrslee said:*
My goodness I can FINALLY post!! I have had the hardest time trying to get on this site!! I thought my boss had blocked me from the internet! But I was having trouble at home as well!! Congrats SG!! When are you going to post pics! I hope M/T does what it is doing for you. However I went back to surging two days ago! I need a boost! /images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

OMG LOL /images/graemlins/rofl.gif

MrsLee, glad I wasn't the only one!!! I thought my boss did the same thing, but I was daring enough to call our tech support anyway. You shoulda heard me trying to describe the problem w/o giving him the URL!!! I had this really nice guy (and it was after hours) so I finally told him. He was able to get onto the main page and click on everything but the Discussion page. When he looked at the Hair Types page, he looked at the picture of Leila Arcieri and was like Whoa! He said that whenever the site comes up, he's going back on /images/graemlins/laugh.gif.

Anyhoo, Thanks to you and Mona for the congrats. I went ahead and took a couple pix and loaded them so you can see. I don't like the shots, but at least I'm at my goal!!

Here you go:
http://public.fotki.com/SouthernGirlz/the_hair/goal1.html
I'll take better ones when I'm dressed and get get someone to take them with me standing.

Luv ya,
SG


----------



## mrslee (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

GIrl! You know your hair is too dayum fine!! (mouth open) (gasp)! It is soooo shiny and black!! 
I am almost in tears! Its so beautiful! Congrats!!! 

Lova ya back!


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*bajanplums1 said:*
SoutherGirl, does it matter if it is the original or the deep moisturizing shampoo &amp; conditioner? *I cannot join because I have so many prodcts that I am trying to finish use off--however, I am curious.* Maybe next year I will try it, so to reduce my hair product budget.

BTW--I have stalked your hair album for months!! /images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm in the same situation as well and I've also stalked SG's album! /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Faith (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

WAHHHHHHHHH, I went to the store I was talking about and they only had the shampoo...sniff, sniff. What to do ? What to do? Hmmmm!

Btw, thanks for the info SG /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I got a chance to use the shampoo and conditioner this weeked. Actually I used it Sunday and Monday and my hair felt great. It came out very soft.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

MrsLee, you are the sweetest! Thanks so much for the compliment /images/graemlins/smile.gif. You're gonna bring me to tears too!

Now Poohbear, I've done enough stalking for everyone on this board! /images/graemlins/laugh.gif

Faith, I'm so bummed they didn't have the conditioner! I usually have the opposite problem and can never find the shampoo. Not sure where you are, but maybe we can recommend some other place if you'd like. Let me know!

DSD, I'm so glad you liked it!!!! I was holding my breath waiting for you to tell us how it worked. That's awesome /images/graemlins/clap.gif
SG


----------



## Faith (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I don't think you can help me I'm in Alberta Canada..sigh.  I'll see if they can order the conditioner.  And I'll also try a few more places before I give up.  I was just bummed I didn't get it today.  Thanks though if all else fails I'll ask you for some online places..thanks /images/graemlins/kiss.gif


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Thanks! I kind of new I would. I know I will use both the shampoo and conditioner at least twice a week. 

We have something in common I just can't go more than a couple of days without washing my hair. I usually do it daily using conditioner.

I am glad I went ahead and invested in the really big bottles too! They should last me a couple of months!! lol


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Oh, sorry Faith /images/graemlins/frown.gif

Definitely let me know if they can't order. SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
Thanks! I kind of new I would. I know I will use both the shampoo and conditioner at least twice a week. 

We have something in common I just can't go more than a couple of days without washing my hair. I usually do it daily using conditioner.

I am glad I went ahead and invested in the really big bottles too! They should last me a couple of months!! lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, the big bottles are the way to go /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I've decided I'm going to try the conditioner as a Leave-In like you do SouthernGirl.  You all forced me to do it!   /images/graemlins/grin.gif  This will be my first time ever using Mane N Tail.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*SouthernGirl said:*
Anyhoo, Thanks to you and Mona for the congrats. I went ahead and took a couple pix and loaded them so you can see. I don't like the shots, but at least I'm at my goal!!

Here you go:
http://public.fotki.com/SouthernGirlz/the_hair/goal1.html
I'll take better ones when I'm dressed and get get someone to take them with me standing.

Luv ya,
SG 

[/ QUOTE ]

OH MY! I feel Verklempft right now!!!  Your hair looks beauuuuuuuuuuutiful girly!  I'M SO PROUD!!!  I know how mrslee feels...I felt all emotional when I looked at the pics...it's like I made BSL!  I'm so happy for you, I really am! /images/graemlins/kiss.gif /images/graemlins/weird.gif /images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## mrslee (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Isnt it great?! I swear her and Kitchen_tican are going to be the death of me! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*mrslee said:*
Isnt it great?! I swear her and Kitchen_tican are going to be the death of me! /images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

You speak of my hair idol, LadyKitchen, my heart, SouthernGirl...and my combo fashion/hair icon Cleo (and I'm looking big time at you too MrsLee!) that keep me soooooo motivated now to reach my goals!  It's a beautiful feeling looking at all these heads on the board and being inspired. /images/graemlins/drunk.gif


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Aw, Mona! Thanks Hunnie /images/graemlins/kiss.gif 

MrsLee, /images/graemlins/smile.gif I think Kitchen is WAAAY past BSL. She's my inspiration too.

Yeah SweetNSour! Glad your gonna try the conditioner as a leave-in. Let us know how U like it!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I broke down and poo'd today and slapped on my MNT...my hair is calm now!  Dang, I really wanted to make it 2 wks...couldn't do it.  And folks be talkin about the smell of the conditioner, I actually kinda like it...it's not overwhelming, pleasant enough..and sure nuff gets the job done.  I haven't combed my hair in 10 days and I lost a couple of hairs and that was only in the detangling process, not in the shower....so I'm happy as I go into my week 12 of post touch up stretch time.


----------



## mrslee (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Yes, I am sure Kitchen_tican is probably at waist by now! She was one of the first albums I stalked for a month! 

Mona- We will get there as well! Glad you are using the M/T! /images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*mrslee said:*
Yes, I am sure Kitchen_tican is probably at waist by now! She was one of the first albums I stalked for a month! 

Mona- We will get there as well! Glad you are using the M/T! /images/graemlins/clap.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

HAAAAAA...you too ML?  Poor Kitchen...this chick is being constantly stalked...lol. When I first hit this board..after I got over the shock of seeing Adrienne's hair...Kitchen was next on my stalker list..lol.

Andddddddd...what do u mean WE'LL get there??  ML...ur pretty much damn near there sistafriend! LOL.  You mean ME! Someday...Lawd Willing...lol. /images/graemlins/spinning.gif I shall get there.


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

But, wait!  I haven't noticed Kitchen_tician around in awhile.  Do you think that maybe she's the next FOTM????


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*MonaLisa said:*
I broke down and poo'd today and slapped on my MNT...my hair is calm now!  Dang, I really wanted to make it 2 wks...couldn't do it.  And folks be talkin about the smell of the conditioner, I actually kinda like it...it's not overwhelming, pleasant enough..and sure nuff gets the job done.  I haven't combed my hair in 10 days and I lost a couple of hairs and that was only in the detangling process, not in the shower....so I'm happy as I go into my week 12 of post touch up stretch time. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mona, 

Dang girl! 10 days w/o combing and you only lost 2 hairs? /images/graemlins/shocked.gif That's awesome, especially since the average head sheds about 100 hairs PER DAY!! You grow girl!

Not to mention being 12 weeks post relaxer. That's quite an accomplishment, because this is the where I lose the most hair. 

Great job Darling! I'm proud of you  /images/graemlins/kiss.gif


----------



## LondonDiva (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*MonaLisa said:*
I have been using CON since I was young...I'm still standing! I'm still here!  If I'm gonna go out...I'm going out with detangled hair!  I ain't givin up my CON or Keracare.  I'ma take my chances! /images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/images/graemlins/lachen70.gif

Hell I wasn't even smart to begin with!


----------



## ChoKitty (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I got my MNT Carrot Cream, Revitalizing cream, Herbal Grow and Shine on yesterday, and, I'm IN LOVE! -Dances- My hair is even more shiney, soft, managable and non poofy. I couldn't find them in any stores..so I orderd them off www.EbonyLine.com

-All..excited, goes to do her workout-


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*SouthernGirl said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MonaLisa said:*
I broke down and poo'd today and slapped on my MNT...my hair is calm now!  Dang, I really wanted to make it 2 wks...couldn't do it.  And folks be talkin about the smell of the conditioner, I actually kinda like it...it's not overwhelming, pleasant enough..and sure nuff gets the job done.  I haven't combed my hair in 10 days and I lost a couple of hairs and that was only in the detangling process, not in the shower....so I'm happy as I go into my week 12 of post touch up stretch time. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mona, 

Dang girl! 10 days w/o combing and you only lost 2 hairs? /images/graemlins/shocked.gif That's awesome, especially since the average head sheds about 100 hairs PER DAY!! You grow girl!

Not to mention being 12 weeks post relaxer. That's quite an accomplishment, because this is the where I lose the most hair. 

Great job Darling! I'm proud of you  /images/graemlins/kiss.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL...okay...I think I embelished!  It was more like in the 10-20 hair strand range!! But it seemed really minimal to me considering how it used to be in the past years ago!

I think the 10 day non poo stretch did it.  I think my hair needs to be washed sooner than that.  I don't know how folks make it two weeks or more...I'm in awe.  I know last time I washed my hair there was barely any hair loss.  I'll just keep MNT'ing it until touch up day. /images/graemlins/spinning.gif


----------



## Valerie (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Well, today after travelling to North London, for nearly 45 minutes from Hammersmith.  I got the original Mane'n'Tail shampoo, conditioner, Hair strengthener and revitalizing cream.  So I shall be using it over the weekend.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*Valerie said:*
Well, today after travelling to North London, for nearly 45 minutes from Hammersmith.  I got the original Mane'n'Tail shampoo, conditioner, Hair strengthener and revitalizing cream.  So I shall be using it over the weekend. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wowwwwwwwwwww! SG will be so PLEASED with you!!!!  LOL!
Hope u like your new purchases! /images/graemlins/wave.gif


----------



## Faith (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Oh My WORD/images/graemlins/shocked.gif
I managed to find the conditioner at my grocery store and OMWord it's GREAT.  Thanks SG and Mona.....eeeee/images/graemlins/kiss.gif


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*Faith said:*
Oh My WORD/images/graemlins/shocked.gif
I managed to find the conditioner at my grocery store and OMWord it's GREAT.  Thanks SG and Mona.....eeeee/images/graemlins/kiss.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Faith!!!  SG is gonna be so happy when she sees that u guys are pleased with your MNT purchases/experience!  Isn't it great? I know I'm hooked as well!  I never woulda thunk it! LOL.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Thanks for that Mona Lisa /images/graemlins/spinning.gif /images/graemlins/drunk.gif /images/graemlins/rofl.gif


----------



## mrslee (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Hey Mona!! 
Hey SG!! 

I love the conditioner!! It makes me want to wash my hair everyday just to use it. I went to Walmart today and sure enough they had the M/T in the pet dept! Oh My!! I bought the ghetto size conditioner. I dont want to run.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

[ QUOTE ]
*mrslee said:*
Hey Mona!! 
Hey SG!! 

I love the conditioner!! It makes me want to wash my hair everyday just to use it. I went to Walmart today and sure enough they had the M/T in the pet dept! Oh My!! I bought the ghetto size conditioner. I dont want to run. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm mad u have me ova here laughing MrsLee!  This poor woman is running down the pet aisle for her Conditioner Crack!  Yeah, I think I'm gonna be getting the big size next time around as well!


----------



## mrslee (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Just stop it! LOL!!  /images/graemlins/angeldevil.gif


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Hey Ladies! I am so proud of you all! This is AWESOME /images/graemlins/clap.gif

I am calling Straight Arrow tomorrow. They need to hear these success stories. Maybe they'll sponsor us!

Congrats again Mona and Yamisgirl! /images/graemlins/smile.gif

Hey Valerie, I'm glad you got the stuff! That's dedication /images/graemlins/kiss.gif

Faith, Yeah /images/graemlins/clap.gif I am so glad you found the conditioner, and like it! Yipee!

Way to go everyone! Like Mrslee, I can't wait to wash again!

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Mona and Mrslee, ya'll are cracking me up over here /images/graemlins/laugh.gif

Thanks for making my night!


----------



## Faith (Dec 16, 2004)

You all didn't tell us how nice the hair feels after tying it up overnight.  I woke up and couldn't stop touching my hair...wow.  It felt like silk.  VEry smooth and soft.  I could see how one could over apply...lol


----------



## Tosca (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*



			
				SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Mona,
> 
> I am sooooo proud of you!! /images/graemlins/clap.gif I honestly could not have said that better myself! You are awesome. The new MNT expert /images/graemlins/smile.gif
> 
> ...



SG, Thanks so much for the encouragement!!! I can't wait to try M&T...Sorry, I would have responded sooner but I couldn't get on this site till like 5 minutes ago!!!


----------



## Tosca (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*



			
				MonaLisa said:
			
		

> [ QUOTE ]
> *Tosca said:*
> [ QUOTE ]
> *MonaLisa said:*
> ...



LOL!!! Thank you, Mona, for that post...I'm a Kera Care girl too, but right now I'm trying to finish off this Elucence shampoo and conditioner I have...can't wait to try Mane n Tail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Tosca! 

This is my first post w/the new format. Sorry, but I have to find the cut little Graemlins!

Faith, 

Just curious, was your hair down or up when you slept? Glad you liked the soft results!!

SG


----------



## Faith (Dec 16, 2004)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Faith,
> 
> Just curious, was your hair down or up when you slept? Glad you liked the soft results!!
> 
> SG


My hair was in a bun.  It's always in a bun until I wash again.  I don't take it down in between that time   Thanks again.  I used it on my mom's natural hair this afternoon so we could comb through her hair and the comb went through effortlessly  Need to definitely buy another bottle...lol


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah!!!! That's great Faith


----------



## Valerie (Dec 16, 2004)

I could not wait until the weekend to wash my hair, I washed it the following day after I got the products.  I mean, if I died before the weekend, I would not have used the products, anyway, because I did not have the Deep moisturising shampoo and conditioner, I was only able to get the original one.  I took 10p (dime size) of shampoo and I added a couple of drops of olive oil, one drop of castor oil and one drop of honey. Washed my hair after giving it an olive oil hot oil treatment, I left the conditioner in for about 5-10 mins, then I rinsed it out.  Then I applied a mixture of wild growth oil, castor oil, revitalizing cream and mane n tail conditoner.  I cannot believe how my hair feels so velvety soft.  I put my hair in flat twists and I unloosed them to feel how soft they are.  While I am writing this, I am stroking my hair.  The range is excellent! I can't believe how soft my hair feels, especially my ends, this is the problem when you have your hair natural, it seems always dry. MNT have a very pleasant smell.  I braided my daughter's hair and her hair is a lot coarser and thicker than mine and her hair came out beautifully.  All I can say thank you SG and all the other ladies who have recommended the products.  The conditioner is going to be my stables with my castor oil and wild growth.


----------



## Nay (Dec 16, 2004)

I was wondering how this would work for natural hair.  Thanks, Valerie, for your review.  I just might have to buy some to try it out!


----------



## Nenah (Dec 16, 2004)

I went and bought the conditioner and I love how it makes my hair feel I'm on the Team now huh please let me in please


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Dec 17, 2004)

SG, 

I picked up the Conditioner and Detangler today at Sally's.  I can't wait to try them!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey Prettybrowneyes,

I'm so excited for you! I cannot wait to hear the details. Keep us posted!!
SG


----------



## Needmyhairtogrow (Dec 20, 2004)

Add me to your list.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 20, 2004)

Valerie,

Congrats on your success! 

I'm so glad the products worked for you, and I love how you add the oils to it. You're giving me ideas!!

Hey Nay,  I'm not sure how it would work for natural hair, but I'm sure it would be just fine. Maybe we'll have some natural ladies weigh in with their experience.

Nappyme and Needmyhairtogrow, welcome!!! You're added to the club


----------



## Ebony (Dec 21, 2004)

I also used it faithfully in '93 alternating it with my pantene back then. my hair responded well to it back then. From 96-present i've used it on & off. i guess my hair responds to it differently now, but i keep a small supply in my cabinet just in case.


----------



## Needmyhairtogrow (Dec 21, 2004)

I can honestly say I bought the MNT products, this was the first time i've everrrrrrrr left conditioner in my hair and was scared out of my witts thinking my hair was going to fall out.  I tried it saturday after my perm and plan on trying it on my next wash.  I have noticed a softer feel to my hair from the first application.  I really hope my hair will become thicker, like another lady stated on the post I have fine hair.  One day next year I will post a picture of my hair's current state but really want to see an improvement first.

The only pictures I have are my wigs.  I have been looking at SouthernGirl's regimine and have been in contact with her about her hair and am looking forward to having my hair grow.  My hair right now is at the base of my neck and I'm hoping when my graduation ceromony comes in May of 2005 I will have my hair above by bra strap but in the middle of back.  My family has not seen my hair in years becuase I would slap my wig on first, so I hope these MNT products will help the text of my hair and the length.  Thanks for the wonderful tips ladies and I plan to add you in my buddy list.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Needmyhairtogrow 

You can do it gurlie!!

I know you can!!! Let's see, hair grows on average about 6 inches per year, and your graduation is about halway thru the year. I'd say, let's realistically shoot for 3.5 inches. You should be able to blow that out the water! Just stick to your regimen, take your vitamins, and keep those hands outta that hair! When you start seeing progress, you'll want to play all day. 

Post those pix as soon as you can so we can all pitch in to give you advice/recommendations. It's sooooo much easier to do that when we can see your hair and imagine your goal.

You GROW GIRL!

You can do it, and we're with you all the way. You'll knock 'em dead at your graduation, and they'll think you're wearing that wig!

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello fellow Mane N Tailers! 

I have tweaked my regimen just a bit to incorporate S-Curl to add moisture.

I'm still using all the MNT products in the same manner, but now since I am faithfully bunning it, making a real bun and not a ponytail like I did for most of the year), I felt I needed to add more moisture than I was getting simply using WGO.

All I do differently now is spray S-Curl activator on the hair before rolling it into a bun, and it stays super-moist until I get ready to spray again (which is typically the next day). Many on the forum use this product for moisture (Honeylemondrop and I think CaramelHonee does too) with great results. No I see why!! I've used it a few times but I'm now going to use it daily.

SG


----------



## nolechik (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey MNT girlz...

Well, I was so eager to try the MNT poo/cond. once I joined the club, but I couldn't find it at my nearest Wally World (even in the pet section).  But I'm not going down without a fight.  During my lunch break today I'm going to Sally's to pick up my "supplies" and will perform a test run tonight on my hair for the xmas weekend.  Will post results if not tonight, tomorrow!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 23, 2004)

nolechik said:
			
		

> Hey MNT girlz...
> 
> Well, I was so eager to try the MNT poo/cond. once I joined the club, but I couldn't find it at my nearest Wally World (even in the pet section).  But I'm not going down without a fight.  During my lunch break today I'm going to Sally's to pick up my "supplies" and will perform a test run tonight on my hair for the xmas weekend.  Will post results if not tonight, tomorrow!!!




Hey Nolechik,

That sounds great! I'm glad you're not giving up on your quest! 

Definitely tell us about your results. There are lots of examples in this thread about how we all use the products, so hopefully you'll find a routine that works for you!!

Regards,
SG


----------



## Jada (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi ladies quick question are any of you using surge along with the mane n tail products? I just started using the mane n tail shampoo/conditioner original in the mornings (I wash every day) and surge and the potion 9 oil at night I hope this is not too much protein, but I have noticed in the past when using protein my hair will get stronger & grow but it has always seemed to get too dried out and I would back off but I am hoping with adding the oil at night this just maybe the solution.


----------



## mrslee (Dec 23, 2004)

Jada said:
			
		

> Hi ladies quick question are any of you using surge along with the mane n tail products? I just started using the mane n tail shampoo/conditioner original in the mornings (I wash every day) and surge and the potion 9 oil at night I hope this is not too much protein, but I have noticed in the past when using protein my hair will get stronger & grow but it has always seemed to get too dried out and I would back off but I am hoping with adding the oil at night this just maybe the solution.


**********************

I use my surge and M/T products together. It is working out wonderful for me!! I have about .75 inch of new growth since my last relaxer in Nov.!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey Jada,

Mrslee is right on point- you can absolutely use Suge w/the MNT products with no issues. 

The oil will definitely help "neutralize" the protein in a good way by making your hair more supple. I'm not a regular Surger, but when I use it, I get lotsa growth!
SG


----------



## Jada (Dec 23, 2004)

Thank you guys for responding I am loving the mane n tail products and just a heads up there is a new product I bought yesterday at sallys for heat protection it is called Barrier I tried it this morning along with my usual mane n tail original conditoner leave in and it is a keeper my hair was so detangled like never before I think I have finally found my holy grail products thanks to you guys and also the woman on the black women rejoice website she uses the mane n tail products also...


----------



## Jada (Dec 23, 2004)

I should have been more specific the Barrier product is made by Mane n Tail talk about slip & shine....


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah Jada!!!! 

Gotta check into that Barrier...

BTW, what's Black Women Rejoice? Can you send the URL? Sounds interesting!


----------



## nolechik (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm interested in that website too Jada.  This barrier stuff sounds interesting too!!! Guess I'll have to pick-up some of that too today when I go get my "supplies" from Sallys.  Ya'll are really making me excited about this MNT.  I was wondering (besides Southergirl) who has 4a/b hair that uses MNT.  I have this hair type & I just hope it doesn't turn into a matted mess!!!


----------



## candycane (Dec 23, 2004)

blackwomenrejoice.com

candycane


----------



## mrslee (Dec 23, 2004)

nolechik said:
			
		

> I'm interested in that website too Jada.  This barrier stuff sounds interesting too!!! Guess I'll have to pick-up some of that too today when I go get my "supplies" from Sallys.  Ya'll are really making me excited about this MNT.  I was wondering (besides Southergirl) who has 4a/b hair that uses MNT.  I have this hair type & I just hope it doesn't turn into a matted mess!!!



I have 4a/b hair!! Good luck!! I am sure you will love it!


----------



## Needmyhairtogrow (Dec 23, 2004)

I saw the website the lady was was talking about and I was not impressed, it's just me I felt she was taking a long time to grow some inches on her hair.  I've seen SG process come a lot faster and was impressed with her way then the founders on that website. 

I'm not knocking that website nor her methods to me that length took to long to achieve.


----------



## good2uuuu (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok. After reading 11 pages of this thread, ya'll have convinced me to return to MNT after a very long time. I use to use it. I gotta re-visit. Ya'll are not good for recovering pj's who fall off the wagon daily!!!!  So, consider me joined to this club as of tomorrow!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks Candycane for the site info. I'll check it out. 

Needmyhairtogrow, that's sweet , but you're making really curious about this other technique!! 

Good2uuu. Yeah !!!

I'm so glad you're joining. Just in time for Christmas!! Welcome, welcome, welcome!

SG


----------



## mrslee (Dec 24, 2004)

M/T UPDATE!!!!! 

I just washed my daughters hair with M/T products tonight and her hair was the easiest to comb in a long time. He hair very thick and kinky! I was able to glide the comb through her hair with ease!!   I will let it air dry overnight and press it in the morning. 

I also washed my hair today and noticed it is getting thicker! I am loving M/T!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Everyone 

Hey Mrslee,

That's awesome about your daughter's hair!! I hadn't heard a lot of feedback about how it's working on children's hair, but this is great news. I'm sure it saves a lot of time detangling now!!!

SG


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Dec 25, 2004)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas Everyone
> 
> Hey Mrslee,
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you as well, SG. By the way, congratulations on reaching BSL. I have used the MNT. I think that it is pretty good, but I am worried about it making my hair hard. Have you found that the conditioner makes your hair a little hard?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks Tryntogrowmyhair 

The conditioner does leave my hair feeling a little hard, which is why once I've combed it out to detangle, I also apply a little Wild Growth Oil and it really softens it up nicely.

No more hard hair after that! I add a little WGO to my scalp, and a little to the hair and ends and let it finish air-drying the rest of the way. I then put it in a bun/ponytail.
SG


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks for the tip SG. Is there a good substitute for WGO? I did not like the way that it smelled. If there is a substitute that you recommend, I will definately try this after using the MNT conditioner.


----------



## mrslee (Dec 25, 2004)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip SG. Is there a good substitute for WGO? I did not like the way that it smelled. If there is a substitute that you recommend, I will definately try this after using the MNT conditioner.




Hello,
You can try some olive oil or castor oil if  you dont like the WGO. I use WGO after M/T as well. I get great results.


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks, I will try the olive oil.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 26, 2004)

I agree w/Mrslee, although I've never tried anything else. If you don't like the Olive, you can also try Jojoba oil. WGO has several different oils in it if you check the ingredients list (including the ones we've mentioned). You'd probably be pretty safe choosing any one of those.


----------



## nolechik (Dec 26, 2004)

Okay girlz....I finally used MNT poo/cond/detangler & I'm semi-impressed.  I washed my hair 2xs with the poo & it got kinda hard, but once I put the conditioner on, it was like putting hot butter on my hair or something.  It instantly took the "dryness" I felt on my hair as a result of using the poo and gave get slip (as well as moisture).  I think I messed up when I made the mistake of rinsing out ALL of the conditioner b/c my hair became hard once again!  I used the detangler to help once I got out of the shower(and to no avail) it did NO JUSTICE to my hair.  As a result, I got kinda aggravated and started yanking @ my hair (i know...i know).  

Don't get me wrong i LOVE the MNT poo/cond, but I gotta find another staple to detangle my hair afterwards.  Mona, Southergirl, and others....do you all just leave the conditioner you apply on the hair after you poo, or do you rinse & apply again as a final step?  Hope that didn't confuse you girls.  I think to help with the detangling process, I'll have to purchase some Staf so fro or S-Curl.  Any suggestions are more than welcome!!!!


----------



## mrslee (Dec 26, 2004)

nolechik said:
			
		

> Okay girlz....I finally used MNT poo/cond/detangler & I'm semi-impressed.  I washed my hair 2xs with the poo & it got kinda hard, but once I put the conditioner on, it was like putting hot butter on my hair or something.  It instantly took the "dryness" I felt on my hair as a result of using the poo and gave get slip (as well as moisture).  I think I messed up when I made the mistake of rinsing out ALL of the conditioner b/c my hair became hard once again!  I used the detangler to help once I got out of the shower(and to no avail) it did NO JUSTICE to my hair.  As a result, I got kinda aggravated and started yanking @ my hair (i know...i know).
> 
> Don't get me wrong i LOVE the MNT poo/cond, but I gotta find another staple to detangle my hair afterwards.  Mona, Southergirl, and others....do you all just leave the conditioner you apply on the hair after you poo, or do you rinse & apply again as a final step?  Hope that didn't confuse you girls.  I think to help with the detangling process, I'll have to purchase some Staf so fro or S-Curl.  Any suggestions are more than welcome!!!!



Hello,
Well at least you are still hanging in there. I only wash once with the M/T poo, then follow with CON for some slip. My hair does feel weird after washing with M/T poo alone. Afterwards, I blot my hair with a towel and apply the M/T Conditioner. Let it airdry for about an hour and then I apply WGO to my scalp and hair, concentrating on ends. Let it finish airdrying, usually overnight. Style as normal. 

Since you are having a detangling problem try using the NTM leave in Serum to help with this. Good LUCK!! 

I am sure SG will have some advice as well!


----------



## nolechik (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey MrsLee!!  Thanks for the tip!  I bought the whole NTM line and it really didn't do anything to my hair.  I must admit, I think my hair likes the serum though!  I'll try that @ my next wash & see how my hair responds...


----------



## mrslee (Dec 26, 2004)

nolechik said:
			
		

> Hey MrsLee!!  Thanks for the tip!  I bought the whole NTM line and it really didn't do anything to my hair.  I must admit, I think my hair likes the serum though!  I'll try that @ my next wash & see how my hair responds...



I havent tried the whole line myself. However, I did purchase the M/T detangler and I didnt like it, so I stopped using it. I thought it made my hair even more difficult to comb, so I use Surge14 in place of it.


----------



## Nonpareil (Dec 26, 2004)

Count me in, I'm the proud owner of a new 32 oz. bottle of the original conditioner.  It's a good leave-in for a protein one - no hardness, breakage - works great with my wash n wear.


----------



## mrslee (Dec 26, 2004)

virtuasis said:
			
		

> Count me in, I'm the proud owner of a new 32 oz. bottle of the original conditioner.  It's a good leave-in for a protein one - no hardness, breakage - works great with my wash n wear.



Welcome!! I started with the conditioner at first! Then added the poo later.


----------



## jasmin (Dec 27, 2004)

Do you guys leave the conditioner in as a leave in?


----------



## nolechik (Dec 27, 2004)

jasmin said:
			
		

> Do you guys leave the conditioner in as a leave in?


Hey Jasmin!

I think most members in this club *DO* use the conditioner as a leave-in & that's where I messed up during my wash b/c I made the mistake of rinsing it out. I've learned my lesson & will know to keep it in the next time!!!  erplexed


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey Everyone 

I'm so happy everyone is hanging in there with the MNT. I hope other ladies will check in as well to let us know how you're progressing. And where's Mona?? Hope you're hanging in there Girlie!!! We miss your advice 

Nolechik: Glad you're on board w/the line. You are 100% correct about the shampoo. This was my issue with it originally, which is why I've always maintained that if you're going to use this line, you will definitely see the results, but you have to work with it. I guess it's high-maintenance like many of us .

Mrslee is right on point with using CON after MNT to help detangle. This is what I did for YEARS!! That is, until I discovered the MNT Detangler. Now I can skip the CON and use only MNT products. After I wash w/the MNT shampoo, I spray a bit of detangler on (not too much but enough to do the trick). I gently comb it out (with little or no hair loss), then apply the MNT conditioner. I DO NOT RINSE THIS!! I believe you get the best results using it as a leave-in. I like the coating it leaves on my hair, and I feel like it's protecting from whatever I do next, whether it's heat styling or pulling it back into a bun/ponytail. It also prevents breakage/shedding for me. 

After I comb it out, I just add a bit of oil and S-Curl to the hair/ends, and put it in a protective style.

Hope that helps!!
SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 27, 2004)

virtuasis said:
			
		

> Count me in, I'm the proud owner of a new 32 oz. bottle of the original conditioner.  It's a good leave-in for a protein one - no hardness, breakage - works great with my wash n wear.



Yeah Virtuasis 

I'm so happy!! And you're right, it's great for wash-n-go!!

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 27, 2004)

jasmin said:
			
		

> Do you guys leave the conditioner in as a leave in?



Yup! As Nolechik pointed out, most of us leave it in. That's the secret! The shampoo is good, but the conditioner as a leave-in is what I attribute the extra thickness in my hair to, not to mention overall strength.

Other leave-ins tend to make my hair too soft, but I love how this stuff makes it feel. Like I can pull and tug and it's going no where!!!

SG


----------



## good2uuuu (Dec 27, 2004)

I finally was able to get out and get some MNT conditioner. I conditioner washed with it last night, put some is as a leave in, surged and oiled my ends and baggied them up. All I have to say is wow! My hair feels great, and the conditioner smells really  nice. Not like I remembered from years ago. Also, my shedding is practically gone. It's a keeper! Glad SG re-introduced me to this...lol!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 27, 2004)

good2uuuu said:
			
		

> I finally was able to get out and get some MNT conditioner. I conditioner washed with it last night, put some is as a leave in, surged and oiled my ends and baggied them up. All I have to say is wow! My hair feels great, and the conditioner smells really  nice. Not like I remembered from years ago. Also, my shedding is practically gone. It's a keeper! Glad SG re-introduced me to this...lol!



That's awesome Good2uuu! It smells better than what I remember also.


----------



## jasmin (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks  guys for the replies.  I think I'm going to pick the set up.  Hopefully I can find the detangler.   

Okay a few more question for now.  Have you guys used the conditioner with other shampoos?  If so, how did it work out?  Is it best used with the MNT shampoo?


----------



## mrslee (Dec 27, 2004)

jasmin said:
			
		

> Thanks  guys for the replies.  I think I'm going to pick the set up.  Hopefully I can find the detangler.
> 
> Okay a few more question for now.  Have you guys used the conditioner with other shampoos?  If so, how did it work out?  Is it best used with the MNT shampoo?



Before I finally bought the Poo, I used it with CON and NTM shampoo. It worked fine for me as well. I am a complete kit kind of girl, so that is why I finally grabbed the M/T shampoo and detangler.


----------



## jasmin (Dec 27, 2004)

mrslee said:
			
		

> Before I finally bought the Poo, I used it with CON and NTM shampoo. It worked fine for me as well. I am a complete kit kind of girl, so that is why I finally grabbed the M/T shampoo and detangler.



Yeah I'm a kit girl too.   If I can I get the set.


----------



## Faith (Dec 27, 2004)

MNT member checking in.  I have also being loving it as a leave in.  Like SG said the hair feels stronger and thicker.  I like to apply that to my dry hair with some oil and baggie it up.  My hair stays soft and moist until I wash it again


----------



## nolechik (Dec 27, 2004)

Faith that sounds like a good idea.  I may have to add this to my regime as well (use cond. as leave-in) after my next wash. Geez...u girls are teaching me so much about this MNT...I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey Faith 

Thanks for checking in!! That sounds like a great idea- putting it on dry then bagging it up. I haven't gotten on the baggy bangwagon yet but this just maybe the trick to get me there!!

Thanks for the tip,
SG


----------



## Edie (Dec 27, 2004)

Southern Girl why have you got these ladies using Mr. Ed's Shampoo?  He gonna get mad!!!!

Just kidding ladies.  Glad to see that you ladies are having a good sparring with us Nexxus Ladies.  I am happy to see that you are happy with your products, but for me, it is and will always be  Nexxusssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But I will use Mane and Tail on my Horse though!


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Dec 28, 2004)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Faith
> 
> Thanks for checking in!! That sounds like a great idea- putting it on dry then bagging it up. I haven't gotten on the baggy bangwagon yet but this just maybe the trick to get me there!!
> 
> ...



SG How often do you use the conditioner as a leave-in. Is it something I should only use after a wash or every day?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2004)

Edie said:
			
		

> Southern Girl why have you got these ladies using Mr. Ed's Shampoo?  He gonna get mad!!!!
> 
> Just kidding ladies.  Glad to see that you ladies are having a good sparring with us Nexxus Ladies.  I am happy to see that you are happy with your products, but for me, it is and will always be  Nexxusssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But I will use Mane and Tail on my Horse though!



Hi Edie,

Thanks for checking in with us! We like using Mane N Tail because we love getting great results. 

We're glad you like your Nexxus, so I think you'd be better off staying on that side of town 

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2004)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> SG How often do you use the conditioner as a leave-in. Is it something I should only use after a wash or every day?



Hi Tryintogrowmyhair 

I only use the conditioner as a leave-in after I shampoo, but I do know of others that use it on their dry hair with good results. I guess you could use it everyday if you want, just watch out for build up!
SG


----------



## Edie (Dec 28, 2004)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Edie,
> 
> Thanks for checking in with us! We like using Mane N Tail because we love getting great results.
> 
> ...




Love you too, SG!  I am only having some fun.  Whatever works for you, go for it.  And to tell you the truth if my hair responded better to Mane n Tail, I'd use it, but unfortunately, not.  Enjoy yourself and I am so glad to see you making such great progress.  You go girl!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2004)

Edie said:
			
		

> Love you too, SG!  I am only having some fun.  Whatever works for you, go for it.  And to tell you the truth if my hair responded better to Mane n Tail, I'd use it, but unfortunately, not.  Enjoy yourself and I am so glad to see you making such great progress.  You go girl!



Kisses Edie 

I know it's all in fun. I've been known to dabble in Nexxus a bit in the past so I know how you feel!!

SG


----------



## Growingitlong (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok, I am in.  I got my shampoo and conditioner today.  I will be trying it out  in a couple of days since  I  did a wash last night.  I am not into  washing my hair everyday so  I  shall let you know how it  goes for me.  I am really hoping that this is a product  I can stick with.


----------



## mrslee (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey Guys! I washed my hair last night and air dried it using Southern Girls method with the scarf and let me tell you.....my hair is so thick and strong! I am starting to see some great results. I wish I could take a picture but I havent fixed my camera phone and I dont have a digital yet. I cant wait to take pics! Mane and Tail is the shizzznit! LOL! 

Thanks SG!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 29, 2004)

mrslee said:
			
		

> Hey Guys! I washed my hair last night and air dried it using Southern Girls method with the scarf and let me tell you.....my hair is so thick and strong! I am starting to see some great results. I wish I could take a picture but I havent fixed my camera phone and I dont have a digital yet. I cant wait to take pics! Mane and Tail is the shizzznit! LOL!
> 
> Thanks SG!!



Yeah Mrs Lee

That's great!!!! Glad it worked out for you!! I always hold my breath when I post those hair ideas thinking that it won't work for anyone's hair except my cookey hair! I'm just glad you found another "no-heat" option. 

And I hope your camera phone gets up and running because we're dying to see those updates!!! 
SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 29, 2004)

Growingitlong said:
			
		

> Ok, I am in.  I got my shampoo and conditioner today.  I will be trying it out  in a couple of days since  I  did a wash last night.  I am not into  washing my hair everyday so  I  shall let you know how it  goes for me.  I am really hoping that this is a product  I can stick with.



Hey Growitlong 

We're all sooooo glad to have you girlie!!!! We also hope that the MNT is EVERYTHING you hope it will be. I don't wash my hair everyday either so no worries about that. Actually, because it doesn't really give your hair "slip" like some other shampoos/conditioners, you don't really want to use it everyday (but you could ya know )

I'm hoping you can stick with it too! Remember, since it's your first time, you really don't know what to expect so try to be open. Also, use the conditioner as a leave-in. Did you buy the Original or the Deep Moisturizing formula?

Regards,
SG


----------



## Growingitlong (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey SG,

Thanks for the welcome.  I did buy the original shampoo and conditioner.  I plan to use it as a leave in like you all are doing.


----------



## nolechik (Dec 29, 2004)

I did a c/wash tonight w/MNT.  Let me just tell you girls, I still have breakage, but my hair feels good!!!  In the end, I think I'm gonna have to end up doing a aphogee tx on sat. or sunday to nip this problem in the bud.  Besides that, my hair so far is filled with waves & is very soft.  It's in the process of being airdried, so I'll post the end result tomorrow!!  FYI...I'm 7wks post relaxed.


----------



## jasmin (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok guys I bought the shampoo/conditioner today.  I had a 1.50 coupon so I was excited about that also.  I plan on using this this weekend so I'll let cha know how I like it.


----------



## sjarman13 (Dec 30, 2004)

mrslee said:
			
		

> Hey Guys! I washed my hair last night and air dried it using Southern Girls method with the scarf and let me tell you.....my hair is so thick and strong! I am starting to see some great results. I wish I could take a picture but I havent fixed my camera phone and I dont have a digital yet. I cant wait to take pics! Mane and Tail is the shizzznit! LOL!
> 
> Thanks SG!!



Okay I'm blind and tired. Tell me more about SG's scarf method. I couldn't find it!


----------



## Nay (Dec 30, 2004)

Am I the only one who did NOT get good results with M&T? I tried it on a section of my hair, and it made my hair feel horrible -- all yucky and brillo-like. The conditioner didn't especially detangle my hair. As a matter of fact, I ended up losing more hair than normal while trying to comb it out.

My hair is CRAZY fickled, and it doesn't like most products. So I wasn't surprised that it didn't work out for me.

I'm glad that everyone else is having such great results. Maybe I'll try it again on a small section of my hair one of these days. Maybe not. At least it wasn't expensive.


----------



## Allandra (Dec 30, 2004)

Nay said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who did NOT get good results with M&T? I tried it on a section of my hair, and it made my hair feel horrible -- all yucky and brillo-like. The conditioner didn't especially detangle my hair. As a matter of fact, I ended up losing more hair than normal while trying to comb it out.
> 
> My hair is CRAZY fickled, and it doesn't like most products. So I wasn't surprised that it didn't work out for me.
> 
> I'm glad that everyone else is having such great results. Maybe I'll try it again on a small section of my hair one of these days. Maybe not. At least it wasn't expensive.


 
Nay, For a quick second, I thought about trying the conditioner out, but then I thought to myself - no, I have enough products, and what I'm using works fine for me.  I did use these products years and years ago, but I don't remember how my hair did with them back then.  You're right, at least it wasn't expensive.


----------



## Nay (Dec 30, 2004)

Allandra, I got caught up in the M&T excitement.  Yeah, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.  Stick with what works for you  

But that Southerngirl is so cute and convincing that she got me hyped.  That girl could sell honey to bees


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Dec 30, 2004)

I too was going to try Mane 'N Tail do to all of the hype currently and years ago.  I returned them to Sally's the other day though, because recently I have had terrible results "experimenting" with different products.  I am going to have to pass on this one mainly because I've heard mixed reviews and at this point I can't take the chance.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh, c'mon ladies! You're breaking my little spirit here!!  You know, I guess it's the Cheerleader/Marketing Professional/Research Hound/I-just-want-you-to- try-it-since-I-love-it in me 

Now Nay, hunnie, what did you use a section of? The shampoo? I told ya'll it was a little high-maintenance, even for me!! If you shampoo with it, then use the detangler, you should have no worries during comb-out. Or, you can shampoo w/the MNT poo, then "rinse" a bit of CON shampoo through your hair (which I do believe is the best detangling shampoo) and you don't even need the detangler!

I did it last night and I'm still happy! I understand if you don't have the patience, cause you have to have it w/this stuff, but you'll like it if you stick with it.

I know why you really didn't like it Nay, because Mona isn't here to help me convince you!!

Mona, where are you?????? The MNT Girls need you!!!

I still love you and Allandra. Whatever works, I'll still support you


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 30, 2004)

PrettyBrownEyes said:
			
		

> I too was going to try Mane 'N Tail do to all of the hype currently and years ago.  I returned them to Sally's the other day though, because recently I have had terrible results "experimenting" with different products.  I am going to have to pass on this one mainly because I've heard mixed reviews and at this point I can't take the chance.



Okay, you guys are gonna have to start PMing me with these types of comments 

Honestly, I do appreciate the feedback, both positive, and not so. I iwish you would have tried it at least once Prettybrowneyes before taking it back to Sally's. They'd still take them!!! You should see the stuff I return!

BUT... LET'S HEAR IT FOR JASMIN AND NOLECHIK 

You go Jassy! And Nole, I've never used it for co washes, so I can't attest to the great results that way. Have you tried it yet as a leave-in? I can't remember. This thread is getting full!!!


----------



## jasmin (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm going to try it tonight or tomorrow.  

Hey I remember smelling this stuff long time ago and it was really strong.  Not the best smell but it seems different now.  Did they change the fragrance because I really like it now.


----------



## Nay (Dec 30, 2004)

Awww, Southerngirl, you know we think you're the best!  Maybe my hair just needs to be clarified, and that's why it didn't work out.  Yeah, I bet that's it.

I have the M&T conditioner, which I tried after using CON shampoo.  It just felt weird on my hair that one time.  

But I always give a product two shots before giving up.  So sometime in the future I'll give it another chance.  Either way, keep those recommendations coming!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 31, 2004)

Nay said:
			
		

> Awww, Southerngirl, you know we think you're the best!  Maybe my hair just needs to be clarified, and that's why it didn't work out.  Yeah, I bet that's it.
> 
> I have the M&T conditioner, which I tried after using CON shampoo.  It just felt weird on my hair that one time.
> 
> But I always give a product two shots before giving up.  So sometime in the future I'll give it another chance.  Either way, keep those recommendations coming!



You're the sweetest Nay 

I know all products don't work for everyone. I'm just glad you tried it!!

Jasmin, you're right, the smell isn't anything special like most other shampoos. I was thinking about spiking mine once with something but decided not to. It's not a bad smell to me, it's just not that memorable like others.

SG


----------



## jasmin (Dec 31, 2004)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> You're the sweetest Nay
> 
> I know all products don't work for everyone. I'm just glad you tried it!!
> 
> ...




Actually it smells nicer than I remember which is good.


----------



## aqualung (Dec 31, 2004)

SouthernGirl,

I want a simple routine like you have, so I'm next. I'll try MNT in January. Here's hoping the protein isn't too strong and that it'll reduce my shedding and breakage.


----------



## Growingitlong (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok, Clubites,

I did the wash last night.  The shampoo was not too bad, it did not really tangle up my hair but then I washed my hair in four loose plaits.  The conditioner, I can't really rant and rave about it but it was not bad.  Ii shall continue using it, see how it works.  I washed and then put some conditioner in while I showered rinsed and then put it some as a leave in.  

I really don't particulary like the scent not that it's horrible but...  Anyways,  I fixed that issue, I have added some lavender oil to my condtioner so it now smells good to me.


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Jan 1, 2005)

I tried it on my hair as a leave-in and it did not work for me. However, when I  have used it as a deep conditioner it works well. I usually mix the conditioner with oils and my hair comes out super soft.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Happy New Year Ladies!!!

MegonW- Welcome  We're so glad to have you. I've been stalking your album for a while! 

Growitlong- I love your idea of using Lavender! Where do you get it? I love the smell of it. Also, I noticed you're using the Crown and Glory method. Is that working out OK?

Needmyhairtogrow- That's neat that you've found an alternative for using the conditioner that works! I've never tried it as a deep conditioner but I'm glad it made your hair soft


----------



## Growingitlong (Jan 1, 2005)

SG, I usually get my essential oils at the pharmacy but you can find them at the health food stores as well.

As for Crown and Glory, I have not started my braids yet, just waiting till   I have some more new growth.  Most likely I expect about mid January to put in my braids.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 2, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Oh, c'mon ladies! You're breaking my little spirit here!!  You know, I guess it's the Cheerleader/Marketing Professional/Research Hound/I-just-want-you-to- try-it-since-I-love-it in me
> 
> I know why you really didn't like it Nay, because Mona isn't here to help me convince you!!
> 
> Mona, where are you?????? The MNT Girls need you!!!



HAPPY NEW YEAR MNT'ERS!!! SG!  thanks so much for letting me know the site was up and running!  I really missed u guys!  And I was having withdrawal!

I'm sorry that some didn't have the fantabulous experience that MNT provides for the rest of us.  We must all remember the mantra that sometimes different things work for different heads.  I feel lucky that I have hair (which is 4a/b and fine) that adapts pretty well to most everything...but responds better to some...and my lucky lil head does respond to the MNT conditioner...and after getting my touch up...I can REALLY see the difference in terms of thickness, so I'm definitely keeping the MNT in my arsenal of hair care!

Also, I copped the MNT Shine On!  I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE it!  I have to pick up the Detangler this weekend!

Everybody keep up their Tail feedback!  LOL!


----------



## mrslee (Jan 2, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> HAPPY NEW YEAR MNT'ERS!!! SG!  thanks so much for letting me know the site was up and running!  I really missed u guys!  And I was having withdrawal!
> 
> I'm sorry that some didn't have the fantabulous experience that MNT provides for the rest of us.  We must all remember the mantra that sometimes different things work for different heads.  I feel lucky that I have hair (which is 4a/b and fine) that adapts pretty well to most everything...but responds better to some...and my lucky lil head does respond to the MNT conditioner...and after getting my touch up...I can REALLY see the difference in terms of thickness, so I'm definitely keeping the MNT in my arsenal of hair care!
> 
> ...




HEY MONA!! 

Glad to see you are back!! I missed you!! I sent a PM to you asking where you were? LOL!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 2, 2005)

mrslee said:
			
		

> HEY MONA!!
> 
> Glad to see you are back!! I missed you!! I sent a PM to you asking where you were? LOL!



LOL! I got the PM MrsLee...lawd...I coulda swore I PM'd back...this whole new set up has got my lil brain cells swirling!  I want my old site back!  *Say it just like Diana Ross did in Mohagany!*

*Mo waving at Mrslee!*


----------



## mrslee (Jan 2, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> LOL! I got the PM MrsLee...lawd...I coulda swore I PM'd back...this whole new set up has got my lil brain cells swirling!  I want my old site back!  *Say it just like Diana Ross did in Mohagany!*
> 
> *Mo waving at Mrslee!*




LOL! I felt the same way earlier, but now I have gotten use to it! Give it time you will be  pro at no time. I did get the PM I just didnt see it until now! You are doing fine!!! Hang in there sweetie!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 2, 2005)

WELCOME BACK MONA!!! 

We missed you sooooooooooooo much  I must say that you have been thoroughly missed. Mrslee and I were gonna have to put an APB out for you in a minute!!

You've got a lotta catching up to do 

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 2, 2005)

Growingitlong said:
			
		

> SG, I usually get my essential oils at the pharmacy but you can find them at the health food stores as well.
> 
> As for Crown and Glory, I have not started my braids yet, just waiting till   I have some more new growth.  Most likely I expect about mid January to put in my braids.



Thanks Growingitlong,

I'll pick some up


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 2, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> WELCOME BACK MONA!!!
> 
> We missed you sooooooooooooo much  I must say that you have been thoroughly missed. Mrslee and I were gonna have to put an APB out for you in a minute!!
> 
> ...



LOL!  My head is swirling trying to catch up reading everything!  It's like returning home after being in a foreign country!!!!

I missed y'all too girl!


----------



## nolechik (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Mo!

Just wanted to say welcome back to "da club!"  Southergirl has been giving us great advice during your absence!  It's good to know the Prez & Vice Prez are in charge of the club again (LOL).


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 2, 2005)

nolechik said:
			
		

> Hey Mo!
> 
> Just wanted to say welcome back to "da club!"  Southergirl has been giving us great advice during your absence!  It's good to know the Prez & Vice Prez are in charge of the club again (LOL).



Heyyyyyyyy Nolechik!  Thanks girl!  I'm so laughing right now!  I didn't know I was a Veep!  I thought I was in charge of the non existant finances...cause if I did have the cash...I probably would be off to the Beauty Supply Store...Enron style...

*hear the hum of the shredder...*


----------



## NewlyNature12 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Mane 'N Tail users 

I tried the Original Shampoo and Conditioner this morning...and I think I love it!  I'm airdrying my hair in a bun right now, and it feels so soft and smooth, and I hardly lost any hair in the detangling process.  Plus, it didn't smell as bad as I thought it would.  So far, I'm a believer!  Can I join the club too?


----------



## Needmyhairtogrow (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't know how much you ladies are willing to invest in Maine N Tail products so here's my findings.  On www.horsehealthusa.com they offer the mane n tail original shampoo and conditioner each at @ $5.49 a quart.  They also sell by the gallon for both for $15.89.  Just letting you know.


----------



## bri123 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I wanted to join also.  I did buy just the conditioner and it leaves my hair soft.  I am going to buy the detangler as well.  

Welcome Needmyhairtogrow!  I think that is great about the website you mentioned you get more for your money with the Mane and tail products.  

bri123


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 3, 2005)

nolechik said:
			
		

> Hey Mo!
> 
> Just wanted to say welcome back to "da club!"  Southergirl has been giving us great advice during your absence!  It's good to know the Prez & Vice Prez are in charge of the club again (LOL).



ITA Nolechik!! Nobody does it like our own VP. We missed you gurl!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 3, 2005)

Camille429 said:
			
		

> Hi Mane 'N Tail users
> 
> I tried the Original Shampoo and Conditioner this morning...and I think I love it!  I'm airdrying my hair in a bun right now, and it feels so soft and smooth, and I hardly lost any hair in the detangling process.  Plus, it didn't smell as bad as I thought it would.  So far, I'm a believer!  Can I join the club too?


 Absolutely Camille 

We'd love to have ya!!! Glad U had great results w/the products. Yeah!!!!

We also welcome you Bri123  Happy to have ya 

Um, I guess I need to start an official list of names? I never thought our club would grow this big. Yeah!!!

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 3, 2005)

Needmyhairtogrow said:
			
		

> I don't know how much you ladies are willing to invest in Maine N Tail products so here's my findings.  On www.horsehealthusa.com they offer the mane n tail original shampoo and conditioner each at @ $5.49 a quart.  They also sell by the gallon for both for $15.89.  Just letting you know.



Thanks Hunniebun! That sounds awesome- I'll check it out. 

P.S. I know I owe you an email


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 3, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> ITA Nolechik!! Nobody does it like our own VP. We missed you gurl!!!



LOL!  Thanks girl!  *hugs*

Looks like the Prez has welcomed Camille, NMHTG and Bri into the Mane and Tail Fold!

I'm trying to find a Rite Aid that has MNT in stock! There's a Buy one, get the next 50% off sale this week.

But that Gallon deal on that site sure sounds good!!!  Something to think about...hmmmmmmmmm...

*Mo waves to all the MNT'ers!*

It is INCREDIBLE...HOW MANY VIEWS..THIS THREAD HAS GOTTEN!!!!


----------



## miracle (Jan 3, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> LOL!  Thanks girl!  *hugs*
> 
> Looks like the Prez has welcomed Camille, NMHTG and Bri into the Mane and Tail Fold!
> 
> ...



*I was just about to post about the Rite Aid sale.  LOL!  *


----------



## bri123 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Thanks for the warm welcome.  Is it possible to use the original Mane and tail for everyday conditioner washes.  I don't like the shampoo.  Any suggestions anyone?  Or would it be better for every other day instead of everyday.
thanks
bri123


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Jan 4, 2005)

My hair is very finicky and it really does not get a long with many products, but it likes the MNT conditioner. I have the detangler and other products but I am scared to use leave-ins with protein in my hair. I don't know about using it for CO washes, because I use it mainly for my weekly Cathy Howse Deep treatments.


----------



## nolechik (Jan 4, 2005)

bri123

Since joining "da club," I've used MNT cond. once during a cond. wash & it left my hair very soft & manageable!!!  I'll definitely be using it again to con/wash in the near future.  The best thing to do would be to try it for a couple of days to see how u like it, and if it doesn't work for you just change it up to maybe every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## bri123 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Nolechik!  I have been using it for a couple of days and like it.  I am thinking about about diluting it with distilled or bottled water and adding marshmallow root to a spray bottle and use it for when I get braids in the summertime.  
bri123


----------



## jasmin (Jan 4, 2005)

My review.  Ok so far I've had good results. This is a moisturizing product but don't expect slip.  I think people might expect that and maybe that cause some to be more disappointed.  I shampoo, conditioner and rinse some (not all) out of my hair.  Then I added a little more conditioner and put in some softee coconut oil.  My hair was soft but for some reason my ends weren't.  I think I made the mistake of not letting the ends air dry enough before wrapping it up in a scrunchy.  Well that's my results.  I like it and it's going to be in my rotation but don't get mad...I'm still loving my Nexxus combo (Humectress and Keraphix mix).


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 4, 2005)

jasmin said:
			
		

> My review.  Ok so far I've had good results. This is a moisturizing product but don't expect slip.  I think people might expect that and maybe that cause some to be more disappointed.  I shampoo, conditioner and rinse some (not all) out of my hair.  Then I added a little more conditioner and put in some softee coconut oil.  My hair was soft but for some reason my ends weren't.  I think I made the mistake of not letting the ends air dry enough before wrapping it up in a scrunchy.  Well that's my results.  I like it and it's going to be in my rotation but don't get mad...I'm still loving my Nexxus combo (Humectress and Keraphix mix).




[email protected]  I know the Prez will just be pleased that you gave it a try.  Girl...ain't nobody mad!  I ain't giving up my KeraCare or my CON as much as I have grown oh so fond of the MNT.  It's just another bullet in your arsenal girl towards good hair care that works for you!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 19, 2005)

How's da MNT people doing?  I thought about y'all when I slapped some on my head this weekend and put on my plastic cap..lol.

Hope all is going well with this lovely product and happy hair growing...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey There Mona 

How are ya? Good to hear from you. I'm still going strong with MNT! I actually tried someone's idea of spiking the conditioner with oil and applying it as a leave-in.

It was FABULOUS!! I poured some conditioner in a little jar and added a bit of WGO. The smell was awful, but it'll probably be good with other odorless oils too. Whoever recommended gets  

BTW, Mona, I'll be in your fair city next week! Just got my meetings confirmed for the 26th-28th, then I'll be back again in March 

Talk to ya soon,

SG


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 20, 2005)

I still likey!! I use it no less than once a week!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey DSD ,

Glad you still likey!!! I know you're getting great results. Talk to ya later Chica


----------



## Victory1 (Jan 20, 2005)

OK, Last night I did my first conditioner wash.  I bought the Mane n tail conditioner and the detangeler.  I left the conditioner in my hair for a little over 30 minutes, then rinsed off and apply detangeler.  I have to say, doing the combing out process, I lost more hair than usual, at one point I was scared.  It might not have been the Mane n Tail, I've been mixing my surge and ORS carrot oil to create this gooi promonade and applying it to my scalp; this has made my hair wiry instead of free flowing (will not do that again).
Anyway, I air dried my hair and added some WGO, it turned out beautiful and so soft.  This Saturday is a normal wash day, I will be using GPB for the 1st time!  I've decided to do a conditioner wash every Wednesday (I don't know why I waited so long, love this!!!).  I will give Mane n Tail one more try on Wednesday.  So I'll wait then to decide if I love it or hate it.  Right now I'm neutral (hate the hair loss while detangling, love the result after drying).


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 20, 2005)

Victory1 said:
			
		

> OK, Last night I did my first conditioner wash.  I bought the Mane n tail conditioner and the detangeler.  I left the conditioner in my hair for a little over 30 minutes, then rinsed off and apply detangeler.  I have to say, doing the combing out process, I lost more hair than usual, at one point I was scared.  It might not have been the Mane n Tail, I've been mixing my surge and ORS carrot oil to create this gooi promonade and applying it to my scalp; this has made my hair wiry instead of free flowing (will not do that again).
> Anyway, I air dried my hair and added some WGO, it turned out beautiful and so soft.  This Saturday is a normal wash day, I will be using GPB for the 1st time!  I've decided to do a conditioner wash every Wednesday (I don't know why I waited so long, love this!!!).  I will give Mane n Tail one more try on Wednesday.  So I'll wait then to decide if I love it or hate it.  Right now I'm neutral (hate the hair loss while detangling, love the result after drying).



Hi Victory 

Sorry about the hairs you loss , but I have a couple questions:

1) How far are you post-relaxer (assuming you relax)? I notice that I shed a lot more when I'm really far along no matter what I use
2) The Surge/Carrot oil blend- how long have you used that? This may not be the culprit, but if you're saying it's gooey and made your hair wiry, it may explain the loss

I don't do conditioner washes but am planning on trying it with the MNT. Is there any reason you leave it on for 30 minutes? Also, are you doing it in the shower? Try the Co wash in the shower for less time (maybe 5-10 mins or however long it takes you to shower) then rinse. I'm assuming you mix Surge w/Carrot Oil soo it won't irritate your scalp? If you can stand it, maybe try Surge by itself, then add your scalp oil (or maybe spike it with a lighter oil). Also, make sure you're using your wide-toothed comb (but I'm sure you're doing that) 

HTH,
SG


----------



## Victory1 (Jan 20, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Victory
> 
> Sorry about the hairs you loss , but I have a couple questions:
> 
> ...



hi SG, I LOVE your hair.  You're one of the 1st album I saw when I joined this board.  All, I have to say, when I grow up I want to be just like you!!  You and Carry are my hair inspiration on this board!

I have thin hair and I'm a sucker for the word thickness.  That's all anyone has to say, this product made my hair thicker, and Victory1 is rushing out the door to purchase.  Don't have pictures, showing the difference, Victory1 is running out the door to purchase more than 1.  I need to find a regimen and stick to it but I'm still getting my feet wet, so I'm not there yet.  Hope to be there by March or Victory1 will be in the poor house or she'll open her own hair beauty supply with all the products she has purchased!

I'm 5 weeks post relaxer.  I started using the Surge and ORS mixture last Sunday.  I think my hair was tangle before the conditiner wash and the Mane n tail made it worse.  This was my very 1st conditioner wash, so I left it on for a while with a cap because I knew my hair was tangled and thought it would make it better.  Next Wednesday, I'll only leave it on for 10 minutes.  I won't make up my mind about this product until I try it again.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 20, 2005)

Victory1 said:
			
		

> hi SG, I LOVE your hair.  You're one of the 1st album I saw when I joined this board.  All, I have to say, when I grow up I want to be just like you!!  You and Carry are my hair inspiration on this board!
> 
> I have thin hair and I'm a sucker for the word thickness.  That's all anyone has to say, this product made my hair thicker, and Victory1 is rushing out the door to purchase.  Don't have pictures, showing the difference, Victory1 is running out the door to purchase more than 1.  I need to find a regimen and stick to it but I'm still getting my feet wet, so I'm not there yet.  Hope to be there by March or Victory1 will be in the poor house or she'll open her own hair beauty supply with all the products she has purchased!
> 
> I'm 5 weeks post relaxer.  I started using the Surge and ORS mixture last Sunday.  I think my hair was tangle before the conditiner wash and the Mane n tail made it worse.  This was my very 1st conditioner wash, so I left it on for a while with a cap because I knew my hair was tangled and thought it would make it better.  Next Wednesday, I'll only leave it on for 10 minutes.  I won't make up my mind about this product until I try it again.




Hmmm...I don't know if I want to use MNT for a CO Wash...I leave my cheapo moisturizing conditioners for that.

How about trying the MNT as a regular conditioning treatment...then following it up with a more moisturizing one...and see if the hair loss problem lessens.

As MNT reduces hair loss for me....we all know different heads...different reactions.

Please let us know how things go the next time you use.


----------



## mrslee (Jan 20, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I don't know if I want to use MNT for a CO Wash...I leave my cheapo moisturizing conditioners for that.
> 
> How about trying the MNT as a regular conditioning treatment...then following it up with a more moisturizing one...and see if the hair loss problem lessens.
> 
> ...



Hey SG and Mona! 
I agree, I dont think I would use M/T as CW either. To me, its too heavy for that. I use GPB, NTM or Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm for my CW and they work wonders. 

If I can remember, I think my hair was hard to detangle, using the M/T and Surge at the same time. Maybe too much protein at once. I would use the M/T and then wait the next day or after hair is dry to apply Surge.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 20, 2005)

Victory1 said:
			
		

> hi SG, I LOVE your hair.  You're one of the 1st album I saw when I joined this board.  All, I have to say, when I grow up I want to be just like you!!  You and Carry are my hair inspiration on this board!
> 
> I have thin hair and I'm a sucker for the word thickness.  That's all anyone has to say, this product made my hair thicker, and Victory1 is rushing out the door to purchase.  Don't have pictures, showing the difference, Victory1 is running out the door to purchase more than 1.  I need to find a regimen and stick to it but I'm still getting my feet wet, so I'm not there yet.  Hope to be there by March or Victory1 will be in the poor house or she'll open her own hair beauty supply with all the products she has purchased!
> 
> I'm 5 weeks post relaxer.  I started using the Surge and ORS mixture last Sunday.  I think my hair was tangle before the conditiner wash and the Mane n tail made it worse.  This was my very 1st conditioner wash, so I left it on for a while with a cap because I knew my hair was tangled and thought it would make it better.  Next Wednesday, I'll only leave it on for 10 minutes.  I won't make up my mind about this product until I try it again.



Thank you so much Victory 

That is very sweet of you.  Your plan sounds good- definitely don't give up on it yet. I do know of others that use it as a Co wash with good results, but maybe leaving it on less might do the trick. Also, as you mentioned, your hair may have been a little tangled beforehand, so maybe a gentle comb thru w/oils to loosen the tangles a bit w/a wide-toothed comb (as long as they don't break off) might work. I do this sometimes with WGO before I shampoo. 

Oh- one other thing. If it's been a while since your last shampoo, I'd go ahead and do that the first time, add a little MNT as a leave-in, then in a couple days or whenever you want to Co wash, then do it with the MNT. That might also help!!

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 20, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I don't know if I want to use MNT for a CO Wash...I leave my cheapo moisturizing conditioners for that.
> 
> How about trying the MNT as a regular conditioning treatment...then following it up with a more moisturizing one...and see if the hair loss problem lessens.
> 
> ...



Good advice Mona. I hope I didn't contradict, but I like this option better.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 20, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey DSD ,
> 
> Glad you still likey!!! I know you're getting great results. Talk to ya later Chica


 
Hey SG! 

Yeah, this is definitely a keeper for me. I can't wait to see what the long term results are!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm trying to keep up with DSD...so I'm gonna have to break down..again...and go get a large bottle.  I'm down to thismuch in the smaller bottle.  I need more to do some experimentation (muhahaha...).

Looking good DSD!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 20, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> I'm trying to keep up with DSD...so I'm gonna have to break down..again...and go get a large bottle. I'm down to thismuch in the smaller bottle. I need more to do some experimentation (muhahaha...).
> 
> Looking good DSD!


 
Why, thank you!!


----------



## nolechik (Jan 21, 2005)

I just wanted to check in with my MNT girls & let cha know I'm still here.  I'm almost 12 weeks post relaxer & I never knew I'd still have hair on my head if I stretched out a relaxer this long.  I've now set down a routine to where I co wash on Wednesdays with DDTA (Daily Defense Tender Apple) conditioner & do a poo/co/deep co on Saturdays with MNT poo/cond & deep conditioning with Silk Elements Cholesterol.  I was a little skeptical at first about the whole MNT craze b/c my hair was still shedding tremendously, but w/a lil' TLC and patience this line has worked wonders!  Thanks girls!


----------



## inthepink (Jan 25, 2005)

I didn't even know this post was specifically about MNT conditioner.  I started looking for a new creamy leave-in this week and decided to try the MNT conditioner b/c it seemed to be the best value for my money - plus a discount at Sally's.  I'm hoping I achieve strength in my hair.  I decided to stop using Suave Awapuhi as my leave-in b/c I was seeing some breakage and I think it's b/c it was making my hair too soft.  I'm glad others are getting good results.  I'll be using it daily after my conditioner wash.  Two dallops.  I also plan to buy the Detangler once I finish my Pantene Spray.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey Girls 

So glad to see you guys checking in. 

Nolechik, I'm glad your breakage has subsided!! I was worried there for a minute. I'm glad the product is still working for ya 

Hey Hairlove  

Glad to see one of my FAVORITE inspirations giving it a try. You definitely can't beat the price for this stuff. I'm very interested to see how it does on you natural curls. I'm sure it will work great! It tends to make the few little curls that have in spots even curlier when I put it on, so I can't wait to hear your results. It's a little hi-maintenance, but once you get used to it you'll love it (I hope).

Take care all,
SG


----------



## elaine (Feb 1, 2005)

I relaxed my hair right before Christmas and I believe I overprocessed.  My hair started shedding tremendously.  None of my Keracare products stopped it.  I bought a small bottle of Mane N' Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner for to use because of all the product rave from this thread.  Well, I am now a member of the MNT Club.  My hair stopped shedding and it looks thicker.  Thanks Southerngirl!


----------



## mrslee (Feb 1, 2005)

elaine said:
			
		

> I relaxed my hair right before Christmas and I believe I overprocessed.  My hair started shedding tremendously.  None of my Keracare products stopped it.  I bought a small bottle of Mane N' Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner for to use because of all the product rave from this thread.  Well, I am now a member of the MNT Club.  My hair stopped shedding and it looks thicker.  Thanks Southerngirl!


Thats wonderful!!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Feb 1, 2005)

Faith:  You can buy Mane and Tail Products in Alberta Canada at 2 places.  Sherwood Park, Alberta  at "Ride in the Park" where they sell human/horse products called Eqyss which is the top of the line of the Straight Arrow and Mane and Tail Products. You can also get it on 82 Avenue in Edmonton, the far east end of White Avenue.Alberta at G& E Pharmacy that sells the same products. Perhaps you could check out those two places. I will try to remember to post the phone numbers if you would like. I am also sure you would find it in Calgary Alberta since it is the Stampede Town and they have horses there.  Any place that has a lot of horses in Alberta would probably carry this because they are really proud of their horses, and they are involved in rodeos, etc. etc. Hope this helps.Bonjour.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 1, 2005)

Ummm....DSD and SouthernGirl....I am still waiting for y'alls assessment of my recent photos...*cough, cough*

Thank u mrslee....for being there for me on my reveal thread...lol.

Now...back to MNT


----------



## mrslee (Feb 1, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Ummm....DSD and SouthernGirl....I am still waiting for y'alls assessment of my recent photos...*cough, cough*
> 
> Thank u mrslee....for being there for me on my reveal thread...lol.
> 
> Now...back to MNT


No problem sweetie! I try to hold the fort down when my girl is not around!


----------



## Ebony (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi ladies! I did use this when my sister & i were told about if from friends back in 1995. I lived in NJ at that time & the only place that sold it was a BSS downtown Newark on Halsey. Anyway, I used it & Pantene consistantly until 1999, then on & off. I still have some Mane n'Tail in the cabinet from last year which I plan on using up when my pantene runs out. I've always used my conditioners as leave-ins. I think I stopped because all of a sudden it was drying to my hair. We'll see. But back then, I flat ironed alot &  it made my hair full & thick looking. My hair also grew like weeds then.  I support you guys & ask that you post your results.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 1, 2005)

i would love to hear about some results as well!....im thinking of hopping on this bandwagon.


----------



## Faith (Feb 11, 2005)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> Faith:  You can buy Mane and Tail Products in Alberta Canada at 2 places.  Sherwood Park, Alberta  at "Ride in the Park" where they sell human/horse products called Eqyss which is the top of the line of the Straight Arrow and Mane and Tail Products. You can also get it on 82 Avenue in Edmonton, the far east end of White Avenue.Alberta at G& E Pharmacy that sells the same products. Perhaps you could check out those two places. I will try to remember to post the phone numbers if you would like. I am also sure you would find it in Calgary Alberta since it is the Stampede Town and they have horses there.  Any place that has a lot of horses in Alberta would probably carry this because they are really proud of their horses, and they are involved in rodeos, etc. etc. Hope this helps.Bonjour.


WOW...you're very good.  Thanks for getting me all this info...lol..but I found this actually a couple days after I said I couldn't find it.  I found it at SuperStore.


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi everyone! Im a newbie that would love love love to join you ladies in your Mane and Tail club. My mama uses that line of product and her hair is soft and shiny, never noticed a whole lot of growth though, but hey its worth a try.

yes i am aware that i spelt Lengthy wrong.


----------



## Tai (Feb 12, 2005)

I've also recently jumped on the MNT conditioner bandwagon.  It's buy one get one free at Sally's this month (shampoo, conditioner, and detangler) so I figured that it was worth a try.  I've been in search of a good leave in conditioner and I believe that I've found it in MNT.  It's definitely a keeper.    I'm thinking of getting the detangler for my niece, who's hair is extremely thick and long (butt-length) and is constantly full of tangles.  Special thanks to SG and MonaLisa.  Your posts, especially, encouraged me to try MNT.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Feb 12, 2005)

To Faith:  O>K> So you are good to go! Bonjour.


----------



## Kimberly (Feb 13, 2005)

Reading SGs regimen a few weeks ago had me at the DS buying MNT deep conditioner.  At first I wasn't real impressed, but then I added a little oil to it and used a little more than I had been and now my hair is responding well....very well.  I need to get rid of some of my shampoo before I buy some more but I plan to try the poo and the detangler soon.

Thank you SG vor being such an inspiration!!!


----------



## ballet_bun (Feb 13, 2005)

*Southergirl*:

Have you ever used the *MNT Moisture Enriched Hair Strengthener/Daily leave-in*?
http://www.manentail.com/products/personal/hair_strengthener.asp


Discover the seceret for stronger healither hair.

• Nourishes and repairs 
• Provides essential protection to help prevent spilt ends 
• Protects hair strands from heat and chemical styling 
• Provides additional moisturizing and conditioning protection 
• Alcohol free 
• Available size 6 .oz 

*NOTE: SORRY IF THIS HAS ALREADY BEEN POSTED!*


----------



## ChoKitty (Feb 13, 2005)

I use that, I love it.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 14, 2005)

Tai said:
			
		

> I've also recently jumped on the MNT conditioner bandwagon. It's buy one get one free at Sally's this month (shampoo, conditioner, and detangler) so I figured that it was worth a try. I've been in search of a good leave in conditioner and I believe that I've found it in MNT. It's definitely a keeper.  I'm thinking of getting the detangler for my niece, who's hair is extremely thick and long (butt-length) and is constantly full of tangles. Special thanks to SG and MonaLisa.  Your posts, especially, encouraged me to try MNT.


 

Awwww...I'm sure SG will be so happy to hear this.  I'm definitely keeping in my regimen.  I think I'm gonna just have the MNT and AO GPB as my light protein conditioners...I used to really feel the UBH...but I'm gonna finish the bottle I have and that will be it on that.  

I think MNT works for me...as it has Coconut Oil as an ingredient and my hair loves anything with that.


----------



## Isis (Feb 14, 2005)

LeNghtyDreAms said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Im a newbie that would love love love to join you ladies in your Mane and Tail club. My mama uses that line of product and her hair is soft and shiny, never noticed a whole lot of growth though, but hey its worth a try.
> 
> yes i am aware that i spelt Lengthy wrong.


Welcome to LHCF!


----------



## Atiramisu (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone...  I am BRAND new (no picture yet), but I've been glued to this site since I found it.  I had seen Mane N' Tail around before, but I thought I would give it a try and was really surprised by how soft and silky my hair is after using it.  Sally's had buy-1-get-1 for the regular shampoo (sorry um... "poo")  and conditioner, so I went ahead and got the moisturizing shampoo/condition, too.

I believe my hair type is a 4-b, it's kind of wiry and course, and it has ALWAYS felt like straw -- I just didn't know any better!  I picked up Cathy Howse's book about 2 weeks ago -- and I picked up on the common sense part of what she's saying:  Chemical processes mean drier hair...  If I'm a Type 4a/b, I probably have drier hair and I should condition it frequently, and not stick with the old wives' tale about waiting every 2 1/2 to 3 weeks because  "black hair dries out when you wash it."  What have I been doing all these years?  Also, I perm every 5 weeks, like clock work.  I don't miss my appointments.  Maybe if I conditioned my hair regularly, I could stretch out my appointments a little bit, perhaps 6-8 weeks.  

All this to say, THANK YOU for whoever brought this site together and for all of you who are offering such wonderful advice and encouragement -- I appreciate it very much.  

QUESTION:  I'm using MNT with a little bit of Nexxus Botanic Oil as a leave-in conditioner between washings (2x a week)  I hope this is ok to do...  

MINI HORROR STORY:  I tried using a Suave Clarifying Shampoo, followed by Aphogee's 2-minute Keratin Reconstructor, followed by IONs Moisture Therapy Masque and I don't know which one made my hair hard, but I was about to panic -- got out the Mane and Tail Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioner, which restored it to a silky texture again!  Whew!     

Afterwards, I follow up with Pantene's Wrap Lotion and airdry and sleep with a wrap/scarf.  I'm pleased with how straight and soft my hair in the morning.  This is only my 2nd week of my new treatment.  I'm just getting started.

Thanks to everyone for all of your inspirational stories and wonderful journals.     AT


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 14, 2005)

Atiramisu said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone... I am BRAND new (no picture yet), but I've been glued to this site since I found it. I had seen Mane N' Tail around before, but I thought I would give it a try and was really surprised by how soft and silky my hair is after using it. Sally's had buy-1-get-1 for the regular shampoo (sorry um... "poo") and conditioner, so I went ahead and got the moisturizing shampoo/condition, too.
> 
> I believe my hair type is a 4-b, it's kind of wiry and course, and it has ALWAYS felt like straw -- I just didn't know any better! I picked up Cathy Howse's book about 2 weeks ago -- and I picked up on the common sense part of what she's saying: Chemical processes mean drier hair... If I'm a Type 4a/b, I probably have drier hair and I should condition it frequently, and not stick with the old wives' tale about waiting every 2 1/2 to 3 weeks because "black hair dries out when you wash it." What have I been doing all these years? Also, I perm every 5 weeks, like clock work. I don't miss my appointments. Maybe if I conditioned my hair regularly, I could stretch out my appointments a little bit, perhaps 6-8 weeks.
> 
> ...


 

*Awwwwwwwww...you made this your first post.  SouthernGirl will be touched!*
*Welcome to the forum!*

*LOL...I relate to your horror story...I had a lil episode myself this past weekend...*erplexed


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Feb 16, 2005)

I am definitely goiong back to Mane N Tail after finishing my UBH Deep conditioner. The UBH conditioner just did not work as well as Mane N Tail. I use that as part of Cathy Howse's conditioner recipe. It's also much cheaper than UBH, esp. if I buy it when it's buy one get one free.


----------



## aqualung (Feb 16, 2005)

I want to add my review. I tried it on Saturday. I copied Nolechik's tactic of using Daily Defense Tender Apple Conditioner before MNT conditioner.

0. shampood with L'Anza Strait Line and hair in 4 braids
1. deep conditioned under the bonnet dryer with DDTA
2. rinsed and detangled
3. rollerset with MNT conditioner on each section. (I put Sta Sof Fro gel on the new growth.)

I thought the MNT detangler worked alright. The smell is better than Pantene! I lost too much hair during detangling. Hate that.

I could tell that DDTA had prevented a lot of tangling at the roots that I'd otherwise get. It's a keeper. Next time I won't rinse it out completely and see if it doesn't detangle even better.

I plan to continue using MNT conditioner as a leave in for rollersetting at home. I need all the strength in my hair that I can get.

The Sta Sof Fro made the roots feel gummy and soft, and they are still moisturized today. I'm impressed! 

BUT BUT BUT my bun is overall very puffy today because I didn't blowdry or flat iron the roots after the rollerset. Wearing my hair down was NOT an option even though I rollerset. I eBayed a flat iron for my puffy roots. I don't know how it'll interact with the Sta Sof Fro already on the roots.

I like the combination of DDTA, MNT, and Sta Sof Fro because it's cheap and it prevents tangles, gives strength, and softens new growth.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Everyone 

I'm so happy to see the MNT bandwagon in still rolling!!!! I am SOOOOO sorry that I've been in and outta pocket lately. I haven't abandoned ya'll after starting this thing 

Tai and Kimberly, I'm so happy you've had great results  That's awesome. I'm still using all of the products, but lately I've switched my process up just a bit by using my conditioner to do conditioner-washes. I think my hair was getting too much protein for a while because I was washing more frequently and adding the conditioner as a leave-in each time.

Hey Ballet Bun 
I have used the strengthener before a long time ago but I can't remeber if I liked it. I actually thought about it the other day and meant to give it a try again. Now that I'm not using the conditioner as a leave in (at least temporarily), I want to see how I like it. Do you use it? If so, what do you think?

Hey Megon 
Thanks for the review!!! I like your method of using the conditioner. I hope it continues to work for ya!

Luv ya'll

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 16, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Awwwwwwwww...you made this your first post.  SouthernGirl will be touched!*
> *Welcome to the forum!*
> 
> *LOL...I relate to your horror story...I had a lil episode myself this past weekend...*erplexed




Hey Mona 

As always, thanks for holding down the fort!!! Love you girl! SG


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 16, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Mona
> 
> As always, thanks for holding down the fort!!! Love you girl! SG


 

_*Hey Madame President!!  Hola!!!  Love u back!*_

_*Movie Star is bigging up the MNT Strengthener..so I may have to seek this out!*_


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 16, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*Hey Madame President!!  Hola!!!  Love u back!*_
> 
> _*Movie Star is bigging up the MNT Strengthener..so I may have to seek this out!*_



Thanks Mona  
I may have to try it again too!!
SG


----------



## Angelicus (Feb 20, 2005)

well I finally tried it...

This is not the same formula that I used as a child. This "new" original shampoo and conditioner are great, not cakey and superthick like the old one. I just used it this morning, plus I added a little conditioner on my hair as a leave-in. It has very good detangling properties (I have a lot of hair and the comb slipped right through). It is definitely a keeper 

Thank you tammiematthews and Southerngirl  I believe that you both have tamed my PJism and saved me mucho dinero.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 20, 2005)

anky said:
			
		

> well I finally tried it...
> 
> This is not the same formula that I used as a child. This "new" original shampoo and conditioner are great, not cakey and superthick like the old one. I just used it this morning, plus I added a little conditioner on my hair as a leave-in. It has very good detangling properties (I have a lot of hair and the comb slipped right through). It is definitely a keeper
> 
> Thank you tammiematthews and Southerngirl  I believe that you both have tamed my PJism and saved me mucho dinero.


 

Okay...the gansta of LHCF....has given the stamp of approval.  It's a beautiful day in the MNT Users Club.:bouncegre


----------



## nesha24 (Feb 20, 2005)

I just used MNT for the second time...and can i say i had NOO hair shedding after my wash!  so i just KNEW i would have some after i conditioned...still none!  now i just applied my suave milk and honey conditioner..as i was massaging it through, and making my braids, i STILL had no shedding!!!  Thank you SG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

ps..i live in a very small town in ma, and i had searched a few stores for mnt...so after 8 months of being here, i went into the local grocery store..i was brousing the shampoo isle(not a good idea!)...searching and hoping that by chance they would have mnt...i didn't see it at first, but as i was leaving the isle, i looked up and saw the original mnt, and the deep moist. cond. and poo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  HOORAY!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2005)

nesha24 said:
			
		

> I just used MNT for the second time...and can i say i had NOO hair shedding after my wash! so i just KNEW i would have some after i conditioned...still none! now i just applied my suave milk and honey conditioner..as i was massaging it through, and making my braids, i STILL had no shedding!!! Thank you SG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ps..i live in a very small town in ma, and i had searched a few stores for mnt...so after 8 months of being here, i went into the local grocery store..i was brousing the shampoo isle(not a good idea!)...searching and hoping that by chance they would have mnt...i didn't see it at first, but as i was leaving the isle, i looked up and saw the original mnt, and the deep moist. cond. and poo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOORAY!


 

Awww Nesha, thanks for posting and sharing your MNT tryout!  SG will be so happy that u were pleased with your results.  It is a wonderful protein conditioner...glad it worked for you!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 21, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> I am definitely goiong back to Mane N Tail after finishing my UBH Deep conditioner. The UBH conditioner just did not work as well as Mane N Tail. I use that as part of Cathy Howse's conditioner recipe. It's also much cheaper than UBH, esp. if I buy it when it's buy one get one free.




Okay, this is the second post I've read about someone switching from Ultra Black  Hair conditioner to Mane N' Tail...since I love the Ultra Black Hair...I'm wondering if I need to switch to Mane N' Tail now because after reading over all these posts...I'm *itching* to try it now...I used it long time ago when I was in grade school/jr. high but I don't remember the benefits I got from it {I don't think I noticed anything different and switch to something else} but I am definitely going to try this again. I will be sure to post my results; even though I might have to "bump" the thread back up...but I will try it this summer...

I do have a question: Does anyone use as it a deep conditioner and sit under the dryer with it on before rinsing?


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*



			
				MonaLisa said:
			
		

> [ QUOTE ]
> 
> It's so funny how heads can have similar hair types..but respond differently to a product...I'm 4a/b...and my hair has actually thrived since implementing protein.  I wish I had realized this years ago...



My hair LOVES protein too!  Years ago, I didn't anything about protein...I can't wait to try this stuff!!


----------



## nyc_beauty (Feb 21, 2005)

Hello I'm  now an official MNT conditioner (origianal formula) user....I have a question: what exactly are the protein factors in both the shampoo and conditioners???  I really can't tell how much protein this product has


----------



## aqualung (Feb 21, 2005)

nesha24 said:
			
		

> I just used MNT for the second time...and can i say i had NOO hair shedding after my wash! so i just KNEW i would have some after i conditioned...still none! now i just applied my suave milk and honey conditioner..as i was massaging it through, and making my braids, i STILL had no shedding!!!



Awesome! Now THIS is what I hope to observe after continued use. I don't like seeing hair in the comb.


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Feb 21, 2005)

Lanelle said:
			
		

> Okay, this is the second post I've read about someone switching from Ultra Black  Hair conditioner to Mane N' Tail...since I love the Ultra Black Hair...I'm wondering if I need to switch to Mane N' Tail now because after reading over all these posts...I'm *itching* to try it now...I used it long time ago when I was in grade school/jr. high but I don't remember the benefits I got from it {I don't think I noticed anything different and switch to something else} but I am definitely going to try this again. I will be sure to post my results; even though I might have to "bump" the thread back up...but I will try it this summer...
> 
> I do have a question: Does anyone use as it a deep conditioner and sit under the dryer with it on before rinsing?


I use it as a deep conditioner and I always sit under the dryer. Using it as a leave in doesnt work for me because my hair does not tolerate leave-ins with glycerine or protein. It would be too much protein to leave in my hair. I switched from UBH to this because 1) UBH was the original and I thought I should try the original -- it turns out that the homemade reconstructor recipe is the original and CH is making money off of her new conditioner. There is nothing wrong with that but 2) It doesnt work as well for me as the Mane N Tail. I noticed a lot more shedding when I used UBH than MNT WITH THE CH RECIPE. I NEVER USE MNT ALONE. Go to www.motowngirl.com for the recipe that I am going to be using. 

HTH,
Tryn2growmyhair


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2005)

Lanelle said:
			
		

> Okay, this is the second post I've read about someone switching from Ultra Black Hair conditioner to Mane N' Tail...since I love the Ultra Black Hair...I'm wondering if I need to switch to Mane N' Tail now because after reading over all these posts...I'm *itching* to try it now...I used it long time ago when I was in grade school/jr. high but I don't remember the benefits I got from it {I don't think I noticed anything different and switch to something else} but I am definitely going to try this again. I will be sure to post my results; even though I might have to "bump" the thread back up...but I will try it this summer...
> 
> I do have a question: Does anyone use as it a deep conditioner and sit under the dryer with it on before rinsing?


 
*Hey Lanelle - a lot of the feedback seems to follow how you're feeling...it's not the same MNT from our childhood...I remember when I was younger and used it...it didn't agree with me...but now...it's like a moisturizing protein conditioner. It has coconut oil in it and anything with coconut agrees with me. I too am a UBH conditioner user...but this last bottle that I have does not compare with the bottles I used in 2003/2004. Once I finish up this bottle..MNT and Aubrey GPB will be my staple light protein conditioners and I will be eliminating UBH .*

*When I use the MNT, I generally leave it on for at least 30 minutes with heat...sometimes just a plastic cap on my head. *

*I've left it on longer when mixed with GPB...but I wouldn't advise leaving on for an extended amount of time as it is protein based.*

*Please share your results once you've tried. Welcome aboard*!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2005)

nyc_beauty said:
			
		

> Hello I'm now an official MNT conditioner (origianal formula) user....I have a question: what exactly are the protein factors in both the shampoo and conditioners??? I really can't tell how much protein this product has


 
Hi nyc_beauty...welcome aboard!   I can't really speak on the poo....but I would think you can get an idea of the concentration of protein in both the poo and conditioner by the line up of ingredients...i.e., if you note protein as the first or second ingredient in the product listing on the bottle..you have an idea that it is a heavy protein product...if you see it somewhere in that middle section...closer towards the end of the list of ingredients...then there is lower concentration of protein...placing it in the light protein category.

I'm not sure how you can tell what the exact percentage is without contacting the Straight Arrow company and speaking to someone.

HTH.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 21, 2005)

anky said:
			
		

> well I finally tried it...
> 
> This is not the same formula that I used as a child. This "new" original shampoo and conditioner are great, not cakey and superthick like the old one. I just used it this morning, plus I added a little conditioner on my hair as a leave-in. It has very good detangling properties (I have a lot of hair and the comb slipped right through). It is definitely a keeper
> 
> Thank you tammiematthews and Southerngirl  I believe that you both have tamed my PJism and saved me mucho dinero.



Okay, now I KNOW we're onto something!!! 

Anky, we are so happy to have you  I know they have changed the formula since I used a while back too. Whatever they did, I love it!!!

SG


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2005)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...it's the MNT President!

Luv ya chica!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Nesha, Lanelle, and NYC Beauty 

Nesha, I am so happy with your results!! I'm so happy you're having such great success. Sounds like your hair loves this stuff, and no hairs lost is a beautiful thing!

Lanelle, I've heard a lot of people making the switch too (I believe that's Cathy House's producst?), but I've never used it so I can't really comment. Good luck with it though! I'm sure you'll be happy 

NYC Beauty, I'm not really sure about the protein levels. I know they both contain protein, but it does not list a percentage. If you can, try their 800 number and they should be able to tell you. I would call, but I'm borrowing a computer right now until I start my new job and I've had to return my old laptop so I have very limited time on the site until I get a new one.

This is awesome news you guys!! I was so happy to see this when I logged on.

 Mona, thanks so much for fielding all the questions from the members!!! I'm thinking, we may have a new Prez  You're the bomb chica!

SG


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Mona, thanks so much for fielding all the questions from the members!!! I'm thinking, we may have a new Prez  You're the bomb chica!
> 
> SG


 
*LOL...Nahhhhh chica....that's all you.  I have enough duties with Sylver over with the NTM posse....I can speak more on that...lol.*


----------



## Kimberly (Feb 21, 2005)

Okay ya'll, I went to Sally's for the buy 1 get 1 sale and got another bottle of conditioner and a bottle of the detangler.  So far so good with the detangler.  Now I need to go back and get 2 more bottles of the conditioner (while it's still on sale) to use for the Cathy Howse UBH conditioner recipe!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 21, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *LOL...Nahhhhh chica....that's all you.  I have enough duties with Sylver over with the NTM posse....I can speak more on that...lol.*



I know, I saw that NTM thread!! You go girl!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 21, 2005)

Kimberly said:
			
		

> Okay ya'll, I went to Sally's for the buy 1 get 1 sale and got another bottle of conditioner and a bottle of the detangler.  So far so good with the detangler.  Now I need to go back and get 2 more bottles of the conditioner (while it's still on sale) to use for the Cathy Howse UBH conditioner recipe!


Sale? What sale??? I'm really slipping b/c I had no idea there was a sale at Sally.

Thanks for the heads up!
SG


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Sale? What sale??? I'm really slipping b/c I had no idea there was a sale at Sally.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> SG


 
*Oh Snap!  Anddddddddddddddddd she's off!!!!!!*

**SG grabs purse off of the table...**


----------



## nyc_beauty (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Mona and SG for responding regarding the protein.  But I am still a little confused.   The MNT original formula conditioner that I have doesn't list protein in the ingredients.....is there another word for protein perhaps?..Just would like to know for future reference


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2005)

nyc_beauty said:
			
		

> Thanks Mona and SG for responding regarding the protein. But I am still a little confused. The MNT original formula conditioner that I have doesn't list protein in the ingredients.....is there another word for protein perhaps?..Just would like to know for future reference


 
SouthernGirl said:
Here are the ingredients:

Water, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine Lactate, Distearyldimonium Chloride, Stearyl Alcohol, Emulsifying Wax NF, Cetyl Alcohol, Coconut Oil, Glycerin, Sodium Chloride, Vegetable Oil, Fragrance, *Hydrolyzed Protein*, Lanolin, Phenoxyethanol, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, FD&amp;C Yellow #5.


----------



## nyc_beauty (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Mona...I only use the conditioner in the original formula.  I heard the conditioner had protein as well I was just wondering where....I dont see it in my ingredient list.  Just a little nervous of using too much protein in the hair is all


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 21, 2005)

Mona, LOL about the purse in hand 

Also, thanks for posting the ingredients. I thought we did that a while back. Go ahead and give it a try Nesha. I think you'll be fine. Over time, if you think your hair can't handle it, add more moisture after adding the conditioner (oils are good) and you should be OK. I had to use the conditioner as a co wash for a bit, but I plan to start using it as a leave-in again soon. I don't think it was b/c the protein was too harsh, but maybe that I wasn't adding enough moisture.

Good luck!
SG


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2005)

nyc_beauty said:
			
		

> Thanks Mona...I only use the conditioner in the original formula. I heard the conditioner had protein as well I was just wondering where....I dont see it in my ingredient list. Just a little nervous of using too much protein in the hair is all


 
Okay...lol...nyc_beauty...you're confusing me...that is the ingredient list for the Original MNT Conditioner. As you can see....where the protein is listed...it is a light protein. There are a lot of moisturizing ingredients as well...
Cetyl Alcohol , Coconut Oil , Glycerin , Vegetable Oil , Lanolin 


Just wanted to add this link again:

http://www.manentail.com/products/personal/hair_list.asp

(u may have to cut and paste into your browser) - but it should give one a good idea of what to try or use as this is a listing of all the products from the Mane and Tail line.

and the Walgreen link...lists ingredient list for most of the line...

http://www.walgreens.com/search/search_results.jhtml?term=Mane+and+Tail&section=P&submit.x=77&submit.y=12

HTH.


----------



## beloved1 (Feb 25, 2005)

You can count me in the MNT club.  My weekly deep conditioner is the original MNT + oils (Cathy Howse's recipe).  I used it last week and my hair did very well.  This week I tried Aphogee (why did I do that when I don't have any breakage??) and now it's a little hard so I will be moisturizing alot and sticking to my MNT in the future, unless I get breakage.

I just remember how in high school, the girls with great hair were using MNT.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 25, 2005)

beloved1 said:
			
		

> You can count me in the MNT club.  My weekly deep conditioner is the original MNT + oils (Cathy Howse's recipe).  I used it last week and my hair did very well.  This week I tried Aphogee (why did I do that when I don't have any breakage??) and now it's a little hard so I will be moisturizing alot and sticking to my MNT in the future, unless I get breakage.
> 
> I just remember how in high school, the girls with great hair were using MNT.



Hey There Beloved1 

Welcome to the club!! We are all very happy to have you 

Do keep us all posted on your successes.

Regards,
SG


----------



## Leshia (Feb 27, 2005)

I used this today for the first time since high school.  Softness, slip, yet strength...I'm IN!


----------



## lavnder (Feb 27, 2005)

I started using MNT for the first time last week, and I am so amazed with this product... I will definelty be using this in my regimine.


----------



## Atiramisu (Mar 4, 2005)

*MNT shamp/cond. w/other products*

i've noticed that if i use Mane N' Tail shampoo directly followed by the MNT Moisturizing Conditioner, i don't have to use a detangler.  if i put anything in between the results aren't as good.  

if i have anything additional to do (cholestrol, hot oil, etc.) is it ok to do these first -- i'm trying to keep the MNT products together.  i was AMAZED at how silky, soft and detangled my hair was after i realized using the 2 together made such a difference.  

best,
AT


----------



## SouthernGirl (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey Girlies,

I've finally got computer access full time again and I must say that it's nice to see everyone still carrying the MNT torch  I believe we've started a revolution here! 

I have a slight change to my regimen (again)  I still use MNT the same way, but after washing w/the shampoo, I started using Breakthru. I think Dana uses it, and I tried it for slip and I really liked it. After I rinse it out, I out the MNT leave in on, only very little because I was getting too much protein a while back. I also do CO washes with it about once per week, and I love how it makes my hair feel.

Luv ya'll,
SG


----------



## Tru_Mind (Mar 12, 2005)

Now that my shampoo is on *E* I'm looking for something that gives strength not just moisture, so I will be buying MNT sometime next week. I might even buy it tomorrow! 

I was going to get the MNT shampoo and continue to use the leave-in that I use now, but after reading this thread I'm thinking that I should try the MNT conditioner too. Since I'm looking to strengthen my hair I will be using the MNT conditioner as a leave-in too.

Can I spray my leave-in on top of the MNT conditioner(using as a leave-in)...or is that too mush?

Will just using the shampoo alone strenghten by hair too?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Mar 13, 2005)

tru_mind said:
			
		

> Now that my shampoo is on *E* I'm looking for something that gives strength not just moisture, so I will be buying MNT sometime next week. I might even buy it tomorrow!
> 
> I was going to get the MNT shampoo and continue to use the leave-in that I use now, but after reading this thread I'm thinking that I should try the MNT conditioner too. Since I'm looking to strengthen my hair I will be using the MNT conditioner as a leave-in too.
> 
> ...



Hi Tru Mind 

Does your leave-in conditioner contain protein? If so, it may be a little too much with the MNT conditioner. You really won't need anything else if you use the MNT one, so I would say use one or the other. 

Also, the shampoo alone is pretty strengthening in my opinion, but I've never used it w/o the MNT conditioner. If you use the MNT poo alone, I'll warn you, it does NOT give you slip! You'll have to either follow up with a mositurizing poo (I use CON or Breakthru), or the MNT detangler works well. This is also where you could substitute your leave-in that you mentioned.

Is this confusing?? Hope it helped!!!  
SG


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Mar 13, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Girlies,
> 
> I've finally got computer access full time again and I must say that it's nice to see everyone still carrying the MNT torch  I believe we've started a revolution here!
> 
> ...


I stopped using MNT for a while as well because my hair became brittle, I worried that I was getting too much protein. I was using it after every wash as part of the Cathy Howse Conditioner recipe. The other ingredients in the recipe -- coconut oil, olive oil and peppermint -- agree with my hair, so I knew it was the Mane N T and so I went back to my moisturizing conditioner and deep proteins at the scheduled time. Question for you, SG, how did you know that you were getting too much protein and how exactly did you cut back?


----------



## Tru_Mind (Mar 15, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Tru Mind
> 
> Does your leave-in conditioner contain protein? If so, it may be a little too much with the MNT conditioner. You really won't need anything else if you use the MNT one, so I would say use one or the other.
> 
> ...


Thankx SG!! 

I use Fantasia IC leave-in and it does contain protein. I've decided that I'm gonna try the MNT shampoo first, and if my hair likes it then I'll try the MNT conditioner.

My decision might change once I enter Sally's though!!!LOL 

Even though it's cheaper at Wal-mart I'm going to purchase it from Sally instead of Wal-mart, because I can return it if my hair doesn't like it.


----------



## Tru_Mind (Mar 17, 2005)

tru_mind said:
			
		

> Thankx SG!!
> 
> I use Fantasia IC leave-in and it does contain protein. I've decided that I'm gonna try the MNT shampoo first, and if my hair likes it then I'll try the MNT conditioner.
> 
> ...



I finally bought the Mane 'n Tail Shampoo, I used it, and I like it! I didn't think that I would notice a difference as soon as I did. While I was rinsing my hair my hair felt stronger. I thought that it would take weeks to feel a difference! I'm glad that it didn't!

I remember buying Pantene years ago, so that I could have healthier shiny hair in weeks. Truthfully, I didn't notice a d*mn thing in weeks...and I used Pantene for a couple of years!

SG, it does have some slip...and I don't have to use another shampoo behind it. Soon, I will be getting the conditioner!

I did buy the big bottle from Wal-mart instead, but after smelling it first.  I don't know why I thought that it will have this awful vomitty smell...but it smells nice. I don't know why I had to smell it first, because I no longer buy shampoos just because they smell good. I've learned that lesson a long time ago. Good smell does not equal good shampoo!!

I remember holding a MNT bottle in my hand years ago for about five minutes and I set it back on the self and bought some other crap (can’t even remember what it was).  The horse on the bottle and the human/animal use is what turned me off.

Thankx again SG!!


----------



## Tru_Mind (Mar 17, 2005)

tru_mind said:
			
		

> I finally bought the MNT Shampoo, I used it, and I like it! I didn't think that I would notice a difference as soon as I did. While I was rinsing my hair my hair felt stronger. I thought that it would take weeks to feel a difference! I'm glad that it didn't!
> 
> I remember buying Pantene years ago, so that I could have healthier shiny hair in weeks. Truthfully, I didn't notice a d*mn thing in weeks...and I used Pantene for a couple of years!
> 
> ...



I just bought the MNT conditioner!


----------



## HealthyHair35 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello everyone. I just tried the MNT poo and original conditioner. I rinsed the conditioner out and my hair feels very rough. Is that a sign of too much protein? Should I use a moisturizing con after the MNT poo instead of the original? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tru_Mind (Mar 18, 2005)

After using MNT Shampoo & Conditioner it looks like my ends where freshly cut!!! I don't need Amla oil anymore!  I think that my hair regime is set!! 

Another good thing is that I don't have to put any oil in my wet hair the conditioner as a leave-in is enough(the conditioner has oils in it). I know this, because I put the same amount of oil that I usually put in my hair when I was using my other products, and that little bit of oil is now too much oil.


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Mar 18, 2005)

HealthyHair35 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. I just tried the MNT poo and original conditioner. I rinsed the conditioner out and my hair feels very rough. Is that a sign of too much protein? Should I use a moisturizing con after the MNT poo instead of the original? Thanks for your help.


MNT does not work for everyone. I saw the poo today and decided that it would be to harsh for me. I always have to mix the conditioner with oils as part of the Cathy Howse recipe and I ALWAYS follow that up with moisturizer. My hair still became dry and brittle, so I don't know if I will be buying it again. I asked a question about this on this thread, but no one responded, so I think that I will be leaving the MNT Users Club soon, unfortunately.


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Mar 18, 2005)

*I have been using Mane and Tail before I became a member of this board and I won't be buying it again when both big bottles of shampoo and conditioner are finished. It makes my hair very dry and dull. The only good thing about it is that it makes your hair very soft, bouncy and it is a great detangler. I think it worked better for me when I had relaxed hair but since my hair is texturized now it doesn't work too well for me.*


----------



## Atiramisu (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Everyone -- Well, I've definitely decided that MNT Conditioner provides the silkiest feeling (Is this what's referred to as "slip?") and I don't seem to get this with any other conditioner -- Humectress, NTM Daily, Suave Milk&Honey -- nothing seems to be as silky as MNT Shampoo followed by MNT Conditioner.

My question is -- is it ok to do a deep conditioning treatment under the dryer first?  Prior to using the MNT duo?  (This way I can use up all this extra stuff I have in my closet!)

If anyone has advice on whether or not it's harmful to do the deep conditioning first, I'd appreciate it.  Lately I've had to follow up with the MNT Duo, just to get the detangling/silky feel that I want (& need!)

~AT


----------



## SouthernGirl (Mar 19, 2005)

tru_mind said:
			
		

> I finally bought the Mane 'n Tail Shampoo, I used it, and I like it! I didn't think that I would notice a difference as soon as I did. While I was rinsing my hair my hair felt stronger. I thought that it would take weeks to feel a difference! I'm glad that it didn't!
> 
> I remember buying Pantene years ago, so that I could have healthier shiny hair in weeks. Truthfully, I didn't notice a d*mn thing in weeks...and I used Pantene for a couple of years!
> 
> ...



Hey Tru Mind 

I am sooooo excited for you  That is AWESOME! I'm so glad you're happy w/the product. I always hold my breath when people first try it. And, I'm glad you noticed some slip! I hate having to use another shampoo behind it, but sometimes I think I have to.

Keep up the great work, girlie!

SG


----------



## Tru_Mind (Mar 19, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Tru Mind
> 
> I am sooooo excited for you  That is AWESOME! I'm so glad you're happy w/the product. I always hold my breath when people first try it. And, I'm glad you noticed some slip! I hate having to use another shampoo behind it, but sometimes I think I have to.
> 
> ...


SG,

I think that I'm set for a long time...maybe even forever!

tru


----------



## Tru_Mind (Mar 19, 2005)

Atiramisu said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone -- Well, I've definitely decided that MNT Conditioner provides the silkiest feeling (Is this what's referred to as "slip?") and I don't seem to get this with any other conditioner -- Humectress, NTM Daily, Suave Milk&Honey -- nothing seems to be as silky as MNT Shampoo followed by MNT Conditioner.
> 
> My question is -- is it ok to do a deep conditioning treatment under the dryer first?  Prior to using the MNT duo?  (This way I can use up all this extra stuff I have in my closet!)
> 
> ...



Hi AT, 

I'm glad to hear that you have slip too! 

I used the MNT conditioner as a deep conditioner for the first time the other day, and it worked out great!  I deep conditioned after I washed(that's how they do it in the salons) and I have always done it this way. The only thing that I do before a wash it a hot oil treatment, because its greasy.

I washed, deep conditioned, rinsed, and put a tiny bit of the conditioner in as a leave-in.

Ooooh...I see what you're saying! I don't know if it's ok. I plan on not using anything else with the duo in order to avoid what the other ladies are experiencing. You don't want to over do it...MNT has protein in it!

I was going to get Amla Oil and use it as a pre-poo...but not anymore! I don't need it...that would be over doing it!

tru


----------



## SouthernGirl (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Girls 

I just wanted to say congrats to all of you that are having such great success w/MNT!!! I know it's not great for everyone and can be a bit high-maintenance, but it's my jewel.

Welcome Leshia, Lavnder, Atiramisu 

I'll try to answer all questions here:

Tryingtogrow: I'm sorry MNT isn't working for you so well. When I felt I was getting too much protein, I knew because my hair just felt too brittle. Now, I won't contribute it all to MNT because it may have also been diet and other things. What I did for a while was to continue using the shampoo and conditioner, but I would just rinse it out instead of leaving it in. Now my hair's doing great, and I use it as a leave-in again.

Atiramisu: You can definitely use other stuff before the MNT!!! I love to do that, because like you, I love using the duo. I think you get maximum benefits that way. Plus, like you said, it's a great way to get rid of old stuff. I'm doing a deep conditioner as we speak, and I'll follow up with MNT poo and con. Let me know how you like it!!

Classyebonygirl: Sorry it didn't work for you, but I never used it when my hair wasn't relaxed. I must admit, my hair doesn't have much sheen at all when I use it. I would even go as far as to say that it looks dull, but it is soft, tangle-free! The benefits (mainly strength) far outweigh the dullness in my opinion. Plus, once I add a bit of WGO (as in my 2004 Hair Journey Mane N Tail Experiment photos), I get the shine I want. I hope you find something else you like hunnie 

SG


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Mar 19, 2005)

Classyebonygirl: Sorry it didn't work for you, but I never used it when my hair wasn't relaxed. I must admit, my hair doesn't have much sheen at all when I use it. I would even go as far as to say that it looks dull, but it is soft, tangle-free! The benefits (mainly strength) far outweigh the dullness in my opinion. Plus, once I add a bit of WGO (as in my 2004 Hair Journey Mane N Tail Experiment photos), I get the shine I want. I hope you find something else you like hunnie 

SG[/QUOTE]

*Hey Southerngirl, *

*Your such a sweetheart. Thanks for not being offended about me giving your favorite hair product a thumbs down. I had already experimented with the conditioner by adding some honey to it and end results were alot better. I am going to take your advice and add some WGO to the conditioner and see if I can fall inlove again like I was before I found AO shampoo and conditioner.*


----------



## SouthernGirl (Mar 20, 2005)

*Hey Southerngirl, *

*Your such a sweetheart. Thanks for not being offended about me giving your favorite hair product a thumbs down. I had already experimented with the conditioner by adding some honey to it and end results were alot better. I am going to take your advice and add some WGO to the conditioner and see if I can fall inlove again like I was before I found AO shampoo and conditioner.*[/QUOTE]

Aw, you're sweet too 

I would never be offended if someone didn't like MNT or anything else I recommended! I know not everything works for everyone. I've tried some stuff others have recommended that didn't work at all for me. 

It takes time to find something that works. After using this stuff for so long, I STILL have to tweek my regimen every now and then to get great results, like the WGO in the conditioner!!!

I hope it works for you, but if not, we'll have to find you something else 

SG


----------



## NewlyNature12 (Mar 28, 2005)

B U M P I N G


----------



## Wanderland (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi guys, I'm not sure I'm a true convert but MNT is now on my staples list.  I don't like it as a rinse out conditioner it wasn't heavy enough but as a leave in conditioner it is FANTASTIC!!!  I've finally found a rountine that completely defines my naps and it includes mane and tail.  I wash my hair then add about a quarter size of MNT conditioner (the orginal), then a quarter a size of coconut oil, then a small dab of fantasia ic gel.  I've gotten so many complements on my hair, and this from people who see my hair and the changes that i go through all the time.  My hair just seems to absorb the mnt, which is why i don't use it for a deep conditioner but that is exactly what i want from a leave in.  So thanks ladies if this obsessive thread about mnt didn't exist i would have never picked it up.  THANKS


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Apr 1, 2005)

I bought the *Mane & Tail deep moisturizing shampoo* (it has that glossy look like porosity control conditioner), now I need to buy the conditioner, I'll look out for it.  I also bought the *M&T detangler.*

I have a Mane and Tail & body shampoo from way back (but that doesn't count because it's been mixed with so many other shampoos)


----------



## SouthernGirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Wanderland said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I'm not sure I'm a true convert but MNT is now on my staples list.  I don't like it as a rinse out conditioner it wasn't heavy enough but as a leave in conditioner it is FANTASTIC!!!  I've finally found a rountine that completely defines my naps and it includes mane and tail.  I wash my hair then add about a quarter size of MNT conditioner (the orginal), then a quarter a size of coconut oil, then a small dab of fantasia ic gel.  I've gotten so many complements on my hair, and this from people who see my hair and the changes that i go through all the time.  My hair just seems to absorb the mnt, which is why i don't use it for a deep conditioner but that is exactly what i want from a leave in.  So thanks ladies if this obsessive thread about mnt didn't exist i would have never picked it up.  THANKS



Hey Wanderland 

That's awesome!!! I'm so glad you had great results. I'm assuming you just leave the conditioner in and wear your natural curls? Sounds beautiful!!! You'll absolutely love doing this in the warm summer months, especially in Chicago 

I love it when I'm really post-relaxer and I do the same thing. Since my hair is relaxed bone straight, it's the only time I get a little more of my natural texture. Nice to know it works for relaxed and natural heads!!!

Take care,
SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Apr 2, 2005)

BAILEYSCREAM said:
			
		

> I bought the *Mane & Tail deep moisturizing shampoo* (it has that glossy look like porosity control conditioner), now I need to buy the conditioner, I'll look out for it.  I also bought the *M&T detangler.*
> 
> I have a Mane and Tail & body shampoo from way back (but that doesn't count because it's been mixed with so many other shampoos)





I haven't tried the deep moisturizing one, but I think Miracle uses it. Lots of people love it!!!

Good luck girlie,
SG


----------



## miracle (Apr 2, 2005)

BAILEYSCREAM said:
			
		

> I bought the *Mane & Tail deep moisturizing shampoo* (it has that glossy look like porosity control conditioner), now I need to buy the conditioner, I'll look out for it.  I also bought the *M&T detangler.*
> 
> I have a Mane and Tail & body shampoo from way back (but that doesn't count because it's been mixed with so many other shampoos)



*The MNT Deep Moisturizing Conditioner is excellent stuff.  I usually use the Deep Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioner when I have a lot of new growth.  It smoothes it out very nicely (to where I can hardly tell that I have new growth) and I have little to no shedding afterwards.  Great product!! *


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 2, 2005)

Well, I tried to stray from the MNT but ran back to it.

I usually co-wash my hair daily, then apply vaseline to my ends before putting it in a wet bun. One day I decided to use my Dr. Bronners Soap as a shampoo but it could not get the grease off my hair. It left my scalp clean but the hair shaft had buildup. So I ran back to my MNT original shampoo. My hair was soft, silky and all the grease was removed.

I do have a question. It was called to my attention that the original conditioner is also sold in a gallon sized jug. I would like this jug badly. Where do you think I can purchase this gallon jug offline? I have already tried PetSmart and Double M Feed. I will soon try Wal-Mart's new pet center store online & Sam's Club to inquire if they supply it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Apr 2, 2005)

anky said:
			
		

> Well, I tried to stray from the MNT but ran back to it.
> 
> I usually co-wash my hair daily, then apply vaseline to my ends before putting it in a wet bun. One day I decided to use my Dr. Bronners Soap as a shampoo but it could not get the grease off my hair. It left my scalp clean but the hair shaft had buildup. So I ran back to my MNT original shampoo. My hair was soft, silky and all the grease was removed.
> 
> I do have a question. It was called to my attention that the original conditioner is also sold in a gallon sized jug. I would like this jug badly. Where do you think I can purchase this gallon jug offline? I have already tried PetSmart and Double M Feed. I will soon try Wal-Mart's new pet center store online & Sam's Club to inquire if they supply it.



Wow, gallon-size jug?? I didn't even know they sold one that large. If you haven't seen it in the stores you mentioned, maybe a store that sells in bulk may carry it. I'm thinking Cosco, Sams Club, or BJ's Wholesale. It would most likely be in the pet section.

HTH,
SG


----------



## baglady215 (Apr 13, 2005)

The BSS had 2 oz. samples of the shampoo and conditioner for $1 each, so I picked them up.  It sounds like you ladies are having great success with MNT.  I'm going to use it for my wash tonight.  I'll be back soon!


----------



## MissDiva (Apr 16, 2005)

For those that need to restock. Sally's has a buy one get one sale!!!!!


----------



## Peachtree (Apr 17, 2005)

MissDiva said:
			
		

> For those that need to restock. Sally's has a buy one get one sale!!!!!



I took advantage of this offer 

I used MNT last about 10 yrs ago.  I don't remember it being all that great back then... then again, I wasn't really into hair health back then.  

Yesterday I used MNT conditioner for the first time on my natural hair.  Still undecided on it... I'll have to use it a few times to see if my hair likes it.


----------



## vangrey (Apr 17, 2005)

i love the original mnt formula and have been using it since december... but recently it hasn't been working the same. first i should say that i started transitioning in december and have about 3-4 inches of new growth. the first couple of months it worked soooo good and i didnt have any complaints. but now that i have more new growth, i have to prepoo with ddta or vo5 so that when i shampoo with the original formula it won't tangle up my new growth and make it feel hard. then after i shampoo i do the conditioner and have to follow that up with a deep conditioner because it doesn't cause slip anymore   a couple of weeks ago i just cut mnt out of my whole system bc it was causing too much shedding during the combout of the conditioner   now im thinking about giving the  moisturizing shampoo and conditioner  a try.... i just can't give up my love of mnt... i have to try the other formula.


----------



## Tru_Mind (Apr 18, 2005)

I just decided to stop using MNT for now, because I felt that I needed to go back to the products that I know for sure works for my hair. I use heat, and after using Kemi-Oyl instead of WGO my hair began to dry out and break.

I'm not blaming and won't blame MNT, because my hair was already damaged before I started using MNT. I just decide to start using WGO again and I thought that since I'm going back to WGO I might as well use all of my old products, because I now that they work.

I did use MNT along with WGO 2 days before I bought my old products and my hair felt like it use to feel with my old products. So, definitely it's not MNT, because like I said the damage was already done before I even started to use MNT. I just got scared, and instead of waiting to see want a new product(MNT) along with WGO would do(along with heat) I went back to what I know works for my hair until those products run out and everything is well again.

I have figured out that when I use heat(don't plan to in the future) I have to use WGO regardles of what shampoo or conditioner I use...it works best that way.


----------



## Amina (Apr 18, 2005)

I would like to join the club.

 I used to be so embarrassed when my mom used MNT b/c I really thought she was using horse things on my sister's and my hair (I always thought "What's next cat begone for dandraff?") little did I know that it was MNT that made my hair long.


----------



## amy1234 (Apr 18, 2005)

I recently tried the conditioner. It instantly made my hair's texture much softer! I will definantley keep using this as a leave-in.. especially when I am wet styling my hair .

And it worked really well on my dog, her mane is so shiny and smooth.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 19, 2005)

*Dee* said:
			
		

> I recently tried the conditioner. It instantly made my hair's texture much softer! I will definantley keep using this as a leave-in.. especially when I am wet styling my hair .
> 
> *And it worked really well on my dog, her mane is so shiny and smooth*.


 
*LOL...dual purpose...dual purpose.*

*I have to restock and get a large bottle.  I bought a smaller one on the run a month back...and I got thismuch left.  I use mine along with AO GPB and that has become my staple protein combo treatment that seems to be working...so I'm not gonna fcuk with it.... *

**Giving a shout out to the MNT Prez!  hugs girl**


----------



## Leshia (Apr 19, 2005)

Amina said:
			
		

> I would like to join the club.
> 
> (I always thought "What's next cat begone for dandraff?")



bahahahahahahahahaha *snort*  *looking around*


----------



## MonaLisa (May 1, 2005)

*Okay, thought I'd mention here as well for the Club...*

*Hopefully the same in your area...Rite Aid sale starts today, 5/1/05*

*Buy one 32 oz, get one free.*

*I just copped my two.* 


*(Why was I getting irritated, when the cashier went and called another cashier to ask her did she use the conditioner and does it make your hair grow?  I'm like...ummm, can u ring up my stuff?  lol)*


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 2, 2005)

*Dee* said:
			
		

> I recently tried the conditioner. It instantly made my hair's texture much softer! I will definantley keep using this as a leave-in.. especially when I am wet styling my hair .
> 
> And it worked really well on my dog, her mane is so shiny and smooth.


 
 I was just thinking about using the shampoo on my cat this weekend!


----------



## MonaLisa (May 2, 2005)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> I was just thinking about using the shampoo on my cat this weekend!


 
*Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ....please don't do that!   please use a poo that is designated for the kitty!  Pleassssssssssssssssse!!!!*


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 2, 2005)

"here kitty kitty kitty..."lololol bonjour


----------



## SouthernGirl (May 2, 2005)

LOL about the cat!!!

I use it on my doggy all the time. He loves it! No itching or anything. 

Thanks for the sale info Mona  I'd already stocked up so I'm good 2 go for a while.

SG


----------



## MonaLisa (May 2, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> LOL about the cat!!!
> 
> I use it on my doggy all the time. He loves it! No itching or anything.
> 
> ...


 
*I'm a cat person....I can't take the cat poo talk!  lol.*

*YW Club President!   I'm stocked up now too.  That should hold me for a minute.*


----------



## SouthernGirl (May 2, 2005)

I know VP, no offense to the kitties - I love them too. I thought I read somewhere that it was safe for pets.

Oh well, I'm gonna keep using it!

Glad everyone is still doing well with MNT


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 3, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ....please don't do that! please use a poo that is designated for the kitty! Pleassssssssssssssssse!!!!*


 
 Don't worry--I wouldn't put my baby in danger. She'll be okay. I read about other horse shampoos being safe for dogs and cats. It'll just be added to her bath water. I promise not to apply it directly to her body.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 3, 2005)

*@ SG....I knew for the doggies...I never heard of for the kitties....*

*@ChocoKitty....I feel better now....thank you!  *meow, paw in the air**


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Jun 11, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> *Hey Southerngirl, *
> 
> *Your such a sweetheart. Thanks for not being offended about me giving your favorite hair product a thumbs down. I had already experimented with the conditioner by adding some honey to it and end results were alot better. I am going to take your advice and add some WGO to the conditioner and see if I can fall inlove again like I was before I found AO shampoo and conditioner.*



Aw, you're sweet too 

I would never be offended if someone didn't like MNT or anything else I recommended! I know not everything works for everyone. I've tried some stuff others have recommended that didn't work at all for me. 

It takes time to find something that works. After using this stuff for so long, I STILL have to tweek my regimen every now and then to get great results, like the WGO in the conditioner!!!

I hope it works for you, but if not, *we'll have to find you something else *

SG[/QUOTE]

*Guess what?? I found something that works for me. I recently discovered the Mane and Tail deep moisturzing conditioner. Talk about slip and moisturizing. IMO this is way better than the orginal formula. Now I am back inlove with Mane and Tail conditioner.  Has anyone tried the deep moisturizing Mane and Tail shampoo? If so what were the results like?


Thank you!!!
*


----------



## Atiramisu (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Classy,

I think you'd love the Extra Moisturizing Shampoo/Conditioner Combo.  What I've discovered is, when used together, I barely need a detangler and my hair is extremely silky, but if used independently (or with other products) I didn't have the same slip.  Try it and let us know what you think.    

~AT


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Jun 14, 2005)

Atiramisu said:
			
		

> Hi Classy,
> 
> I think you'd love the Extra Moisturizing Shampoo/Conditioner Combo. What I've discovered is, when used together, I barely need a detangler and my hair is extremely silky, but if used independently (or with other products) I didn't have the same slip. Try it and let us know what you think.
> 
> ~AT




*Hey Atiramisu 


Thanks for suggesting the extra moisturizing shampoo and conditioner combo but unfortunately I can't buy the shampoo right now because I recently purchased Salerm protein shampoo and Natures Gate protein shampoo so it will be a while before these are finished before I will be able to try the Mane and Tail deep moisturizing shampoo. I can just imagine the amount of slip I would get if I use the combo because whenever I use the conditioner with other products I get unbelievable slip. Anyway thanks for the tips.  *


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Everyone 

I haven't posted here in like, forever, but I wanted to check in and let you guys know that I'm still going strong with Mane N Tail. 

Lately, I've been co-washing everyday using the Original MNT Conditioner. After co-washing, I apply it generoulsly to my scalp (like grease) and to small amounts my hair and ends. I still buy the big bottles (I think 64 oz size), but I put conditioner in an old grease jar because it's easier to transport and work with when applying it my scalp. I also use the MNT shampoo when I feel I need it (about 2x per week).

Additionally, now that I have a little color, I do alternate with CON sometimes to add more moisture. 

Hope everyone is still enjoying great results!!

SG


----------



## Angelicus (Jul 19, 2005)

I wish they made the moisturizing conditioner in a bigger bottle 

wow Southergirl, 64 ounce bottles. that's a half-gallon. Where'd you get those?


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 19, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone
> 
> I haven't posted here in like, forever, but I wanted to check in and let you guys know that I'm still going strong with Mane N Tail.
> 
> ...


 
*I never thought about putting it on my scalp girl...I might mix a lil up with some oil.  Dayum, where you get a 64 oz size from?  *

*I've just been getting the two 32oz when they have the specials running from time to time now.*

*I can't co-wash, doesn't agree with me.  But I have been LOVING MNT as a pre-treatment...before I do my NTM thing. *


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 19, 2005)

anky said:
			
		

> I wish they made the moisturizing conditioner in a bigger bottle
> 
> wow Southergirl, 64 ounce bottles. that's a half-gallon. Where'd you get those?



Oops! Sorry Anky, I meant 32 oz - the one I think you have. I haven't seen anything bigger, but you're right - they should make them bigger. I go through that stuff like water! I even have one in my car 

I just try to catch them on sale. So, you use the moisturizing one? I never switched over to that one.

SG


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 19, 2005)

*Anky is making me curious about the Deep Moisturizing one...even if it has the rat killer ingredient in it...lol....*


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 19, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *I never thought about putting it on my scalp girl...I might mix a lil up with some oil.  Dayum, where you get a 64 oz size from?  *
> 
> *I've just been getting the two 32oz when they have the specials running from time to time now.*
> 
> *I can't co-wash, doesn't agree with me.  But I have been LOVING MNT as a pre-treatment...before I do my NTM thing. *





You are so funny, I know, I meant 32 oz. Sorry to get you guys all excited!! The scalp thing is nice b/c it tames my new growth into delicate waves!!! When I wash my hair and airdry, it's so puffy it just stands up on my head. When I put that stuff on, it just slicks it down nicely. That way, when I'm co-washing, I don't have to worry about having too much oil/grease on my scalp, which is hard for me to get out without using shampoo.

See ya Chica,
SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 19, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *Anky is making me curious about the Deep Moisturizing one...even if it has the rat killer ingredient in it...lol....*



You know, I was about to put that in my last post, but I didn't want to open that can of worms again!!!!! That's that MET or MIT stuff. I've been looking for it on everything


----------



## kombov_dymond (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi SG:

How do you style your hair after your daily COs?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 19, 2005)

kombov_dymond said:
			
		

> Hi SG:
> 
> How do you style your hair after your daily COs?



Hey Kombov,

Take a look in my Protective Styles album: http://public.fotki.com/SouthernGirlz/the_protective_styles-1/the_protective_styles/

I'm wearing styles #1 and 2 daily. I also wear #11 if I get sick of the side part required for #1 and 2. It's the only style I can do that's low maintenance enough for a daily co wash.

I'll take pix soon to show how it looks now - I'm able to still just slick the bangs to the side. The MNT helps with that.

HTH,
SG


----------



## pet (Jul 19, 2005)

Well guys, I have just bought the shampoo and conditioner today!  I won't be using it until next week, but with all of the great reviews...I can't wait.  lol...I decided to try it since everyone that was raving about it in this post has beautiful hair....and besides I want my hair to grow healthier, it's already to bra-strap length..and doing pretty ok.  I have used CON for years, and I'm not about to give it up completely, I just think it's time to try something new.

I'll keep in touch!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 20, 2005)

pet said:
			
		

> Well guys, I have just bought the shampoo and conditioner today!  I won't be using it until next week, but with all of the great reviews...I can't wait.  lol...I decided to try it since everyone that was raving about it in this post has beautiful hair....and besides I want my hair to grow healthier, it's already to bra-strap length..and doing pretty ok.  I have used CON for years, and I'm not about to give it up completely, I just think it's time to try something new.
> 
> I'll keep in touch!



That's great Pet!

Good luck with it. There's plenty of great advice in this thread, not to mention lots of different ways that people are using it successfully. Also, don't throw away your CON. I still use mine sometimes with the MNT stuff.
SG


----------



## lkg4healthyhair (Jul 20, 2005)

I tried the MNT conditioner as a leave in and it is definitely a keeper.

If I don't have much time to do my hair I will conditioner wash with MNT conditioner then just rinse and leave a little in my hair...good results


----------



## mrslee (Jul 20, 2005)

Since I had the giant bottle of Mane N' Tail sitting on my shelf, I decided last night to use some of it as a moisturizer for my ends. I applied a little jojoba oil to the CO and applied it to my scalp and ends. I must say it felt lovely. I will probably do this every other day to see what happens. 
Thanks SG for the MNT tip!


----------



## isawstars (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm jumping on the MNT band wagon.  I bought the Deep Moisturizing conditioner and I love it!  I let it sit for about 10 minutes before rinsing it out and it gave me a good amount of slip!  eased the tangles!  and my hair felt extremely moisturized!  

Recently I've noticed that my hair has gotten stronger.  I'm weird and will pick up my hair that has shedded and yank it until it breaks to see how strong it is and i have noticed a big difference!  the MNT conditioner and Profectiv's Healthy Ends are the only two things I have added to my regimen.  They have definitely become my staple products.

Hmm I am now debating if i should purchase their Maximum Herbal-Gro, Hair dressing OR carrot oil creme... Mizani's Rose Water is no longer doing it for me


----------



## secretdiamond (Jul 20, 2005)

For those that LOOOOVVE the MNT conditioner as a leave in, how is this better for _you_ than the other good ones everyone else talks about like Salerm or Lacio?

I currently do not have a leave-in in my regimen so I am considering Salerm, Lacio, or MNT. 

 OR....... 

Do some of you use another leave in in _addition_ to MNT???


----------



## Jewell (Jul 20, 2005)

Today I bought the following Mane 'N Tail Products and used them:

-Deep Moisturizing Shampoo
-Deep Moisturizing Conditioner
-Original Moisturizer-Texturizer Conditioner
-Olive Oil Cream (a hairdress...its new)

I shampooed, did the deep conditioner (my hair felt heavenly afterwards) and used the regular conditioner as a leave-in. After my hair was dry, I applied the Olive Oil Cream. My hair feels so much softer, more moisturized than with any of my other products, and stronger. Shedding was instantly decreased after washing with these products compared to washing with my old ones yesterday. The hairdress is moisturizing and not at all heavy on my hair. I have FINALLY found a hair care line I can use from now on. I was in love with my CON green label shampoo (nothing compares) but the Mane 'N Tail shampoo worked nicely. I have no need to stray anywhere else!  Ya'll don't know how happy I am...for the past 6 months I have been a PJ in rehab. I have definitely sobered up.


----------



## secretdiamond (Jul 21, 2005)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> For those that LOOOOVVE the MNT conditioner as a leave in, how is this better for _you_ than the other good ones everyone else talks about like Salerm or Lacio?
> 
> I currently do not have a leave-in in my regimen so I am considering Salerm, Lacio, or MNT.
> 
> ...



Bumping for a reply.....  With all the posts and posters in this thread I KNOW u ladies are using this as a leave in.


----------



## mrslee (Jul 21, 2005)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> Bumping for a reply.....  With all the posts and posters in this thread I KNOW u ladies are using this as a leave in.



I have used Lacio Lacio in the past. I cant recall why I stopped using it. 
Right now I am using Rusk Smoothie.  This past week I have been using the MNT like SG, on the ends and scalp only. 
Yesterday I washed my hair and CO with MNT, then applied it to my scalp mixed with Jojoba oil. My hair feels thicker already. 
I am going to try it this way for about a month and see what actual results I get from it. So I guess you can say I use both the Rusk Smoothie and MNT as a leave-in.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 21, 2005)

mrslee said:
			
		

> I have used Lacio Lacio in the past. I cant recall why I stopped using it.
> Right now I am using Rusk Smoothie. This past week I have been using the MNT like SG, on the ends and scalp only.
> Yesterday I washed my hair and CO with MNT, then applied it to my scalp mixed with Jojoba oil. My hair feels thicker already.
> I am going to try it this way for about a month and see what actual results I get from it. So I guess you can say I use both the Rusk Smoothie and MNT as a leave-in.


 
*I also mixed some MNT with some activator and shook it up in an applicator...and applying to ends and scalp only....gonna give it a go until touch up time..which is about a month.*

*My primary leave in is NTM....*

*I alternate at times with a Salerm/Domincan mix.*


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 21, 2005)

lkg4healthyhair said:
			
		

> I tried the MNT conditioner as a leave in and it is definitely a keeper.
> 
> If I don't have much time to do my hair I will conditioner wash with MNT conditioner then just rinse and leave a little in my hair...good results



Yay 

I love to hear that. 

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 21, 2005)

Jewell said:
			
		

> Today I bought the following Mane 'N Tail Products and used them:
> 
> -Deep Moisturizing Shampoo
> -Deep Moisturizing Conditioner
> ...




Yay 

Awesome Jewell!!!!

I love that the shedding is minimized for me as well. This line is truly a keeper. I've strayed away at times but I always come back to it. Noting makes my hair feel stronger and healthier. 

I have so much NG, but the MNT lays it down great. 

Mona reminded me about putting oil in the conditioner. I think I'll do that for my scalp so I don't get the crunchies 

Glad you're loving it hunnie, and everyone else too!!!

SG


----------



## Jewell (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks SG! Its amazing how my hair's fullness and thickness has improved dramatically with the products. I wouldn't mind adding oil to the conditioner,(as my leave-in) because I don't like the crispies, either. But, it has been working well without it.


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 21, 2005)

After reading all of the pages, I decided to become a paid member and stop stalking the board. I think my hair has become too soft. I think MNT will do the trick but I promised I would not buy no more stuff after jsut buying almost the whole Cantu shea butter line. 

What shampoos do you MNT ladies rotate with?

I'm asking because I heard that using one product for a long time can cause your hair to become somewhat immune to it, so it is a good idea to rotate products.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 21, 2005)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> After reading all of the pages, I decided to become a paid member and stop stalking the board. I think my hair has become too soft. I think MNT will do the trick but I promised I would not buy no more stuff after jsut buying almost the whole Cantu shea butter line.
> 
> What shampoos do you MNT ladies rotate with?
> 
> I'm asking because I heard that using one product for a long time can cause your hair to become somewhat immune to it, so it is a good idea to rotate products.


 

*I have my own special poo thing happening, but primarily CON (Green/White Bottle), Keracare Hydrating/Detangling, NTM.*


----------



## Britt (Jul 22, 2005)

_Well today after glimpsing this thread I went out and bought the Mane and Tale Deep Moisturizing Conditioner. When I condition wash my hair this weekend I will be sure to use, I will probably use it as a deep conditioner_


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 22, 2005)

Does the deep moisturizing line from MNT offer the same amount of strength added to your hair as the original?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 22, 2005)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> After reading all of the pages, I decided to become a paid member and stop stalking the board. I think my hair has become too soft. I think MNT will do the trick but I promised I would not buy no more stuff after jsut buying almost the whole Cantu shea butter line.
> 
> What shampoos do you MNT ladies rotate with?
> 
> I'm asking because I heard that using one product for a long time can cause your hair to become somewhat immune to it, so it is a good idea to rotate products.



Welcome to the club 

The only thing I alternate with is CON - not because my hair gets immune to MNT, but sometimes I just need the additional moisture and detangling that CON provides. I can't use it consistently b/c my hair would feel too soft. 

SG


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks southern girl!

My sister used to use MNT, I always used to be so jealous of her hair. I just thought she got the better genes, maybe it was in the MNT!


----------



## pet (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey SG and Sassy.....what do you guys mean when you say your hair has become to soft.....I'm a little slow


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 22, 2005)

pet said:
			
		

> Hey SG and Sassy.....what do you guys mean when you say your hair has become to soft.....I'm a little slow


 
*I'm gonna go out on a limb....when the hair has too much moisture...the hair can get soft....*

*like using too much protein, can make the hair hard.*

*The key is to find a balance between the two for one's hair.*

*HTH.*


----------



## secretdiamond (Jul 22, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *I'm gonna go out on a limb....when the hair has too much moisture...the hair can get soft....*
> 
> *like using too much protein, can make the hair hard.*
> 
> ...




I know this may seem stupid, but how is hair being too soft a bad thing?  B/c I have combatted dryness for as long as I can remember and soft hair would be wonderful to me.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 22, 2005)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> I know this may seem stupid, but how is hair being too soft a bad thing? B/c I have combatted dryness for as long as I can remember and soft hair would be wonderful to me.


 
*Not stupid at all.*

*We all want to have soft hair...but not so soft that the hair starts to break/snap.*

*That's where the protein usage (for some) comes in, to strengthen the hair.*

*The trick is...just to find the balance between the two for the hair.*


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 22, 2005)

pet said:
			
		

> Hey SG and Sassy.....what do you guys mean when you say your hair has become to soft.....I'm a little slow



Hey Pet,

Certain shampoos and conditioners tend to leave my hair feeling soft and cottony - either over time, or in some cases, after fisrt use. MNT products have never made my hair feel that way. They actually make my hair feel stronger - like if you tug it, no hair would come out. 

It may be the protein in the poo and conditioner or other ingredients, but it definitely makes my hair look and feel stronger. In earlier posts within this thread, I mentioned that I will sometimes shampoo with MNT, then rinse a small amount of CON through my hair just too add moisture. All it's really doing is giving me the additional slip that I occasionally want. Since I've had color, I've found that I use CON a little more, but I would never switch 100% because I would lose that feeling of strength I get with MNT.

Does that help?

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 22, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *I'm gonna go out on a limb....when the hair has too much moisture...the hair can get soft....*
> 
> *like using too much protein, can make the hair hard.*
> 
> ...



Thanks Mona 

I should have read through the end of the thread b/c I could not have put this better myself. 

Secretdiamond,

I think it's ultimately up to the individual and how you want your hair to feel. Having soft hair for most is great. I'm not even sure if soft is the right word because that term is relative to the individual. Many will say that MNT makes their hair soft. I think it just depends on the state of your hair and how it responds to particular products (which is why all products don't work for all people).

Hope that helps,
SG


----------



## secretdiamond (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh I get it now...

Thanks MonaLisa and SG.


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 22, 2005)

pet said:
			
		

> Hey SG and Sassy.....what do you guys mean when you say your hair has become to soft.....I'm a little slow




When my hair is wet it feels sorta mushy? Very fragile and weak. I think it is from overconditioning.

Edited to ask:

I posted this ? earlier noone answered it yet.

Does the deep moisturizing line of MNT offer the same amount of strength benefits as the original line?


----------



## isawstars (Jul 22, 2005)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Does the deep moisturizing line of MTG offer the same amount of strength benefits as the original line?




That's a good question.  I've never used the original line, but i started using the deep moisturizing conditioner and it definitely helped strengthen my hair...


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 22, 2005)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> When my hair is wet it feels sorta mushy? Very fragile and weak. I think it is from overconditioning.
> 
> Edited to ask:
> 
> ...


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 23, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> sassyhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 23, 2005)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> MonaLisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 23, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> sassyhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 23, 2005)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> Oh I get it now...
> 
> Thanks MonaLisa and SG.



No problem Girlie


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 23, 2005)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> When my hair is wet it feels sorta mushy? Very fragile and weak. I think it is from overconditioning.
> 
> Edited to ask:
> 
> ...



Hey Sassy - didn't mean to over look you. I don't use the Deep Moisturizing line and I never have so I can't speak to the benefits. I haven't read the entire post yet but I'm sure you've gotten an answer by now!

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 23, 2005)

sassyhair said:
			
		

> MonaLisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 23, 2005)

*I just wanted to throw a random MNT hair moment in....*

*I love this*







*Smells really good....gives hair a nice oil free sheen.  I don't use sprays out of the can since I found this.*

*I want to try out the strengthener now...my cousin keeps talking about it.*


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 23, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> sassyhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 23, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *I just wanted to throw a random MNT hair moment in....*
> 
> *I love this*
> 
> ...



Ooh wee!!!! I hadn't heard of this one - something new to try!!!! Thanks girlie!!


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for answering my questions you MNT ladies are very helpful!


----------



## pet (Jul 24, 2005)

OHHH...I get it now...thanks Mona, SG, and Sassy!


----------



## Needmyhairtogrow (Jul 24, 2005)

I need for you ladies to break something down for me about this horse product.  Now my understanding is that The Original MTG (Mane-Tail-Groom) is different from The Original MNT(Mane -N- Tail), what is the difference because I believe both are used on horses to correct hair?  Here is a website below on both websites.
www.manentail.com
www.shapeley.com

Feedback is appreciative thanks.
Hey Southern Girl hope everything is well?


----------



## miracle (Jul 24, 2005)

Needmyhairtogrow said:
			
		

> I need for you ladies to break something down for me about this horse product.  Now my understanding is that The Original MTG (Mane-Tail-Groom) is different from The Original MNT(Mane -N- Tail), what is the difference because I believe both are used on horses to correct hair?  Here is a website below on both websites.
> www.manentail.com
> www.shapeley.com
> 
> ...




_Straight Arrow's Mane N' Tail is a line of equine/human hair products that include shampoo, conditioner, strengthener, carrot oil, etc.  Shapley's MTG is a liquid/oil sulfur solution that is used on the scalp to promote growth._


----------



## Needmyhairtogrow (Jul 24, 2005)

miracle said:
			
		

> _Straight Arrow's Mane N' Tail is a line of equine/human hair products that include shampoo, conditioner, strengthener, carrot oil, etc.  Shapley's MTG is a liquid/oil sulfur solution that is used on the scalp to promote growth._




Thanks Miracle for this information have you used the Shapley's MTG product?  If so has it worked for you?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 25, 2005)

miracle said:
			
		

> _Straight Arrow's Mane N' Tail is a line of equine/human hair products that include shampoo, conditioner, strengthener, carrot oil, etc.  Shapley's MTG is a liquid/oil sulfur solution that is used on the scalp to promote growth._



Thanks Miracle  

Perfect explanation. 

As for usage, I've never tried MTG but it seems as though many are having success with the product based on the threads I've read through. If you are thinking about trying it, although I'm not an advocate since I have not personally used it, it doesn't seem like it would interfere are all with a regimen that includes MNT shampoos and conditioners. If the MTG goes on the scalp, then you should be able to wash/cond with MNT as usual. Hope that makes sense - I know it wasn't your question.

SG


----------



## Needmyhairtogrow (Jul 25, 2005)

I sent a concerning email to the president and she replied that she's had many humans inquire about using the products on themselves and had a lot of success stories.  Since it's not FDA approved she could not give me a go ahead but says others has had success in using it on themselves.  Also she could only recommend usage for horses and not humans.  It's at my own risk to use this product it's still up for debate.

SG I am still using the HF37 for my vitamins and it seems like a super growth about 2 inches a month now it's slowed down to 2 inches every two months did this happen to you and did you take them consistantly?


----------



## miracle (Jul 25, 2005)

Needmyhairtogrow said:
			
		

> Thanks Miracle for this information have you used the Shapley's MTG product?  If so has it worked for you?




_I've never used Shapley's MTG, but a lot of ladies on the board are using it with success.  I think a few people are using it in combination with the MNT shampoo & conditioner._


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 25, 2005)

Needmyhairtogrow said:
			
		

> I sent a concerning email to the president and she replied that she's had many humans inquire about using the products on themselves and had a lot of success stories.  Since it's not FDA approved she could not give me a go ahead but says others has had success in using it on themselves.  Also she could only recommend usage for horses and not humans.  It's at my own risk to use this product it's still up for debate.
> 
> SG I am still using the HF37 for my vitamins and it seems like a super growth about 2 inches a month now it's slowed down to 2 inches every two months did this happen to you and did you take them consistantly?



Hey Girl,

Glad you got some great growth with that stuff! Two inches is awesome. I've always had really good growth when I'm using religiously - (3) Step Twos AM on empty stomach, (2) Step Ones on w/lunch or dinner on full stomach, then (3) more Step Twos at bedtime. 

This year, I've only been taking about (3) Step Twos and (2) Step Ones per day because I wasn't concerned about my hair getting longer. Now that I want a few more inches, I'm getting back on track.

I say all that to say that if you are taking them correctly, you should continue to see the same amount of growth. I don't think you ever plateau. Also, if you are using Surge still or other stuff it might accellerate the growth while taking the vits. If you stop, the growth slows down a tad.

Make sense? Hope it helps!

SG


----------



## isawstars (Jul 28, 2005)

So i was wondering... 

do you MNT ladies have an additional protein treatment?  

Or is MNT all the protein you need...?  

I'm just starting to use MNT's deep moisturizing conditioner on a regular basis... Before I'd use KC and alternate with mizani's protein shampoo & conditioner... should i continue to use those mizani products while using MNT? or would that be too much protein?


----------



## Needmyhairtogrow (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks SG it's been a long time.  I'm trying to stay regular but sometimes I miss the mornings (3) and i usually take those about 5:00 p.m. when I leave for work.  You and your hair has been an inspiration so thank you for that.  Also I was trying to go back to what worked for me in the past, since I've been slacking I have noticed a decline in my growth with missing the vitamins, not oiling consistantly, but I have been consistantly surging.  I've added a softer shampoo following the Mane N Tail's shampoo because of how hard my hair was feeling after the shampoo.  Thanks again and hope everything is going well for you.  I'm also considering adding the MTG to my regimine.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 29, 2005)

Kristenxdollface said:
			
		

> So i was wondering...
> 
> do you MNT ladies have an additional protein treatment?
> 
> ...



I had not had a protein treatment in several months using MNT. I did, however, do an Apoghee treatment a week ago because I had colored, then I knew I needed to relax in a couple weeks so I wanted to have a protein boost. Other than that, I haven't felt like my hair really needed it. It's probably a good thing to do anyway though 

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 29, 2005)

Needmyhairtogrow said:
			
		

> Thanks SG it's been a long time.  I'm trying to stay regular but sometimes I miss the mornings (3) and i usually take those about 5:00 p.m. when I leave for work.  You and your hair has been an inspiration so thank you for that.  Also I was trying to go back to what worked for me in the past, since I've been slacking I have noticed a decline in my growth with missing the vitamins, not oiling consistantly, but I have been consistantly surging.  I've added a softer shampoo following the Mane N Tail's shampoo because of how hard my hair was feeling after the shampoo.  Thanks again and hope everything is going well for you.  I'm also considering adding the MTG to my regimine.




You are SOOOOO Sweet 

I'm glad I can be an inspiration to you. You'll fine-tune your regimen in no time flat. Just keep trying to incorporate MNT stuff, and it'll work.

Let me know if you need any help!!!

SG


----------



## senimoni (Jul 30, 2005)

:-( I thought I was doing something at the store when I bought some MNT...but it appears I got the wrong one. The Walmart here doesn't even sell the original conditioner, only moisturizing. Guess I'll use it anyway as CO wash.


----------



## pet (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, Guys....I washed and conditioned with MNT on Thursday, and I liked it!  The same amount of hair came out however, but I am hoping over time, my hair will get stronger, and barely any will come out.  See, my hair is tough to untangle, and no matter what I do, a little ball always comes out when I wash it.  However, once my hair is presssed, none comes out.  So I'm really trying to find something that will make my hair strong enough, so that when I do wash it, and it comes back natural, there's not a lot of hair in the comb.  So, I'm going to stick with this for a while.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 31, 2005)

Kristenxdollface said:
			
		

> So i was wondering...
> 
> do you MNT ladies have an additional protein treatment?
> 
> ...



For me, MNT is all the protein I need, although I do have Motions Silk Protein Conditioner, which is more like 1/4 protein and 3/4 moisture.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 1, 2005)

Senimoni,

I'm surprised you couldn't find the original, but don't give up looking. Maybe they just ran out? I'm sure you'll find it 

Pet,

Are you using a wide-toothed comb to detangle? I've never had this much hair loss, so I'm not sure what's making it happen. Just comb very gently (I don't comb out at all in the shower) and hopefully it will stop. If I've ever used any other type of shampoo, shedding seems to stop immediately with MNT. Just give a little time and hopefully it will strengthen your hair.

HTH, 
SG


----------



## mrslee (Aug 1, 2005)

I have been using the MNT conditioner and mixing it with Jojoba or Safflower oil. I love the way my hair feels after I apply it. At wash time I notice I dont have many short hair breakage. Hardly any hair comes off the comb now. 
I had been doing CO washes for about two weeks, I flat ironed my hair for the first time on Sat.  and I couldnt believe how much my hair had grown!
Plus I have about an inch of NG already! :yikes: I should be well at my goal by Dec. Just be patient and consistency is the key.


----------



## pet (Aug 1, 2005)

SG, let me try to explain to you how my hair is.  The front half of my hair is soft, and combs out immediately- Probably 3C.  As you go farther back it becomes 4B.  Then on top of that, my hair always retangles itself after it is untangled...so weird.  Now if I were to keep my hair natural without pressing it, after like day 3, all my hair is soft like the front.  I try to use a pick to untangle my hair, but then when it's time to use a real comb, it really isn't untangled at all...so I don't use such a wide tooth comb to start out with anymore.  And my hair always seems to come out from one place all of the time....the place where I can never get it untangled to save my life.  My mom is always commenting on how weird my hair is.  

I'll try a wide tooth comb again, the next time I wash my hair.  But the good thing is, is that my hair doesn't come out at all after it is pressed.  So I know the reason why my hair comes out to begin with, it's because I just can't get it untangled properly, and I start to get frustrated.  I'm hoping that MNT will strengthen it, so when I get mad..lol, and start to pull...my hair will stay attached to my head...lol


----------



## Taya (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't know where I'm at on this thread cause I've been reading it for a while now I think i stopped on page 13 #130. so anyway can I join? Please.
I have used MNT on and off and I really like it. I used it for a while before my last baby in 03 the original by straight arrow. MNT shampoo, QP creme conditioner and was rinsing conditioner out til this lady told me it's better leave in,but don't remember if my growth was before or after I started leaving it in. Than I stop using it ,not cause of any problems just cause I'm a very bad product junkie,so I started something else that sounded good.                                                                                                         I USE THE CONDITIONER SOME NOW,just not every time I wash.but this is how I like to use it now: I have to put the conditioner on while hair is still a little wet( just squeeze water from hair) condition roots to ends and comb thru with the lil round shampoo brush , then I pour some Surges MOTION LOTION # 9 in hand and rub all over hair and ends and use shampoo brush to comb thru.  (I wash my hair in the shower so all my hair is going to back and thats how it is when I put everything on).I have sat under the dryer til dry and my hair felt super soft . before I tried the #9 w/ the conditioner I'd use the conditioner alone and my hair would be kinda hard.
 OOOOOH I APOLOGIZE FOR THE LONG THREAD AND I'M NOT SURE IF I WAS SUPPOSE TO WAIT TO GET THE OKAY TO JOIN,UM I GOT ALITTLE TOOO EXCITED.


----------



## kombov_dymond (Aug 2, 2005)

I scanned through the thread so I may have missed the answer to my question.  Is there anything wrong with using the Deep Moisturizing Formula as a leave in?   I am aware that it has wheat protein in it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 2, 2005)

mrslee said:
			
		

> I have been using the MNT conditioner and mixing it with Jojoba or Safflower oil. I love the way my hair feels after I apply it. At wash time I notice I dont have many short hair breakage. Hardly any hair comes off the comb now.
> I had been doing CO washes for about two weeks, I flat ironed my hair for the first time on Sat.  and I couldnt believe how much my hair had grown!
> Plus I have about an inch of NG already! :yikes: I should be well at my goal by Dec. Just be patient and consistency is the key.



Yay Mrslee 

That's awesome chica!!!!

I can't wait for you to reach your goal. I had forgotten about mixing a little oil into the conditioner but since Mona reminded me, my hair's loving it again 

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 2, 2005)

pet said:
			
		

> SG, let me try to explain to you how my hair is.  The front half of my hair is soft, and combs out immediately- Probably 3C.  As you go farther back it becomes 4B.  Then on top of that, my hair always retangles itself after it is untangled...so weird.  Now if I were to keep my hair natural without pressing it, after like day 3, all my hair is soft like the front.  I try to use a pick to untangle my hair, but then when it's time to use a real comb, it really isn't untangled at all...so I don't use such a wide tooth comb to start out with anymore.  And my hair always seems to come out from one place all of the time....the place where I can never get it untangled to save my life.  My mom is always commenting on how weird my hair is.
> 
> I'll try a wide tooth comb again, the next time I wash my hair.  But the good thing is, is that my hair doesn't come out at all after it is pressed.  So I know the reason why my hair comes out to begin with, it's because I just can't get it untangled properly, and I start to get frustrated.  I'm hoping that MNT will strengthen it, so when I get mad..lol, and start to pull...my hair will stay attached to my head...lol



Thanks for the clarification Pet 

Looks like more than anything you are looking to strengthen your hair. MNT should help with this over time. Just try to stick with it!!!

Thanks,
SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Taya said:
			
		

> I don't know where I'm at on this thread cause I've been reading it for a while now I think i stopped on page 13 #130. so anyway can I join? Please.
> I have used MNT on and off and I really like it. I used it for a while before my last baby in 03 the original by straight arrow. MNT shampoo, QP creme conditioner and was rinsing conditioner out til this lady told me it's better leave in,but don't remember if my growth was before or after I started leaving it in. Than I stop using it ,not cause of any problems just cause I'm a very bad product junkie,so I started something else that sounded good.                                                                                                         I USE THE CONDITIONER SOME NOW,just not every time I wash.but this is how I like to use it now: I have to put the conditioner on while hair is still a little wet( just squeeze water from hair) condition roots to ends and comb thru with the lil round shampoo brush , then I pour some Surges MOTION LOTION # 9 in hand and rub all over hair and ends and use shampoo brush to comb thru.  (I wash my hair in the shower so all my hair is going to back and thats how it is when I put everything on).I have sat under the dryer til dry and my hair felt super soft . before I tried the #9 w/ the conditioner I'd use the conditioner alone and my hair would be kinda hard.
> OOOOOH I APOLOGIZE FOR THE LONG THREAD AND I'M NOT SURE IF I WAS SUPPOSE TO WAIT TO GET THE OKAY TO JOIN,UM I GOT ALITTLE TOOO EXCITED.




Hey Taya 

We'd LOVE It if you'd join!! And, no thread is too long. Just look back at some of my old ones 

I just feel bad that I never did an official roll-call. There are waaaaaay too many posts for me to try it now (unless I get really bored one day and can spend hours on it). I just know that so many are using it with success.

The way you use it is great. Adding a little bit of oil will soften it up a bit, so you won't have the "crunchies" I mentioned before.

Anyway, welcome chica!!

SG


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 2, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Taya
> 
> We'd LOVE It if you'd join!! And, no thread is too long. Just look back at some of my old ones
> 
> ...


 
*I did my MNT/oil mix last night all over my head before I went to bed....getting ready for touch up time...moisture and strength....*
*yup.  lol.*


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 3, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> *I did my MNT/oil mix last night all over my head before I went to bed....getting ready for touch up time...moisture and strength....*
> *yup.  lol.*



When are you touching up Mo? Good luck girlie, and ya better post pix


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 3, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> When are you touching up Mo? Good luck girlie, and ya better post pix


 
*Gurl, I'm trying to get my creamy crack hit on Saturday (8/6)* !

*I will also be consulting with you as well as DSD...on utilizing your trained eyes for my pics... *


----------



## pet (Aug 4, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification Pet
> 
> Looks like more than anything you are looking to strengthen your hair. MNT should help with this over time. Just try to stick with it!!!
> 
> ...



I'll try to stick with this one!

Thanks!


----------



## czyfaith77 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*



			
				MonaLisa said:
			
		

> Noooooooo this chick didn't!! LOL!
> 
> Okaaaaay...I just read your regime SG -- now I understand what YOU did! You used the original Mane N Tail conditioner as a leave in! Yes, you can do that as it says on the instructions, but I opted to rinse mines out.
> 
> ...


 
Okay ladies,

Have anyone used the Straight Arrow Mane 'n Tail Leave-in conditioner (It isn't the spray though) called Equenne?  I just purchased it at the BSS.  They were having a 50% off sale.  I am going to try it.  I got two bottles for like 2 dollars a piece.  I think I may really like it.  It looks like it may be a good one...


----------



## California (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Okay I've been lurking this thread, and decided to begin this Mane and Tail routine.  *SouthernGirl this is a great thread!  Thanks.* 

I bought myself some Straight Arrow Miracle Mane, the website on the back of the bottles say Miracle Mane Shampoo and Conditioner I went there and saw the Mane 'n Tail products.  I wonder why the difference in the labeling and the name of the same product line??  Well, I said all that to say this I got the Conditioner and Shampoo 32 oz. each for $1.99 and I stocked up.  They're available at the Grocery Outlet .


----------



## czyfaith77 (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*



			
				czyfaith77 said:
			
		

> Okay ladies,
> 
> Have anyone used the Straight Arrow Mane 'n Tail Leave-in conditioner (It isn't the spray though) called Equenne? I just purchased it at the BSS. They were having a 50% off sale. I am going to try it. I got two bottles for like 2 dollars a piece. I think I may really like it. It looks like it may be a good one...


 

Okay ladies,

    It's the night after.  I did a roller set with the leave-in on my ends, Stay Soft Fro on my new growth, and a little (very little) MTG in a small-holed applicator bottle (applied to the new growth only). This morning I took out the rollers and it was a beautiful set (and no MTG smell either  ).  I am very pleased.  This product (The Equenne) will be a keeper for me.


----------



## ballet_bun (Aug 17, 2005)

*bumping ... this was a fun thread to read!   *


----------



## imstush (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi I am a newbie.  I have been using the product since a co-worker told me about it in 97.  I also use the regular conditioner as a leave in.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 17, 2005)

I tried the mane n' tail moisturizing/texturizing conditioner. Although it seemed to be a good detangler, it left my hair feeling hard and straw like. I used it twice, but I won't use it again. My hair doesn't like a lot of protein. I also didn't like the smell of the product.


----------



## AudraChanell (Aug 19, 2005)

BUMP!  How are you ladies doing with MNT?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Audra,

Still doing great with this! I love it love it!  I'm using it mainly as a conditioner wash (the Original Co).  I sometimes will add some to my hair as a leave in, but not after every wash.  I co wash most of the week, and poo only a couple times.  

My hair's still doing great and really growing healthy!

Give it a try using some of the methods others in teh thread are using it.

SG


----------



## kombov_dymond (Aug 22, 2005)

I just found out that MNT is great on rollersets.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Aug 22, 2005)

kombov_dymond said:
			
		

> I just found out that MNT is great on rollersets.


 
 I use it to set my pony and the curls last for days!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 22, 2005)

Really Kombov and Chocokitty??? 

Do tell!! Give up the goods! I mean, give me the details! I want to try this 



SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 22, 2005)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> I use it to set my pony and the curls last for days!



Hey Chocokitty,

I just looked at your album and saw your technique for your pony-set. Great idea! I'll be trying that one this week . Also, BEAUTIFUL HAIR 

Where is the rest of your regimen? I notice we use the same products for the most part, and I'm curious as to how often you shampoo, how you use the conditioner (as a leave-in or rinse-out), etc.

Thx, SG


----------



## ChocoKitty (Aug 22, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Chocokitty,
> 
> I just looked at your album and saw your technique for your pony-set. Great idea! I'll be trying that one this week . Also, BEAUTIFUL HAIR
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, SG!  

Right now I don't much to my hair. I condtioner wash practically everyday with MnT conditioner. I use the shampoo at least once a week. For the summer I've just been wearing a wash and wear pony. I use MnT as a leave in and use Curly Pudding & Meringue to "style". When I get bored I set my pony with MnT conditioner. I'm trying not to straighten my hair until the fall.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 22, 2005)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> Thanks, SG!
> 
> Right now I don't much to my hair. I condtioner wash practically everyday with MnT conditioner. I use the shampoo at least once a week. For the summer I've just been wearing a wash and wear pony. I use MnT as a leave in and use Curly Pudding & Meringue to "style". When I get bored I set my pony with MnT conditioner. I'm trying not to straighten my hair until the fall.



Thanks Chocokitty!!!

I've been enjoying my daily co-washes as well   Glad it's working out for you too!

SG


----------



## kombov_dymond (Aug 22, 2005)

SG, I just put serum on my hair after I wash, then the MnT and then my setting lotion and roll away.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 23, 2005)

kombov_dymond said:
			
		

> SG, I just put serum on my hair after I wash, then the MnT and then my setting lotion and roll away.



Thanks girlie!!!!!!


----------



## Iammoney (Sep 18, 2005)

for those that use mtg are you finding that when you excercise along with mtg that your hair even grow faster ?

i figure since your pours are open more when you excercise and the fact that there is more circulation


jat

just a thought


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Sep 18, 2005)

mitcy said:
			
		

> for those that use mtg are you finding that when you excercise along with mtg that your hair even grow faster ?
> 
> i figure since your pours are open more when you excercise and the fact that there is more circulation
> 
> ...


*
Hey Mitcy

MTG is different from Mane and Tail. MTG is an oil and the Mane and Tail is the brand of the shampoo and conditioner that is found in the pharmacy or BSS.*


----------



## Iammoney (Sep 18, 2005)

CLASSYEBONYGIRL said:
			
		

> *
> Hey Mitcy
> 
> MTG is different from Mane and Tail. MTG is an oil and the Mane and Tail is the brand of the shampoo and conditioner that is found in the pharmacy or BSS.*




oops im sorry i thought this was for mtg users 
walks shamelessly out the room


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Sep 18, 2005)

mitcy said:
			
		

> oops im sorry i thought this was for mtg users
> walks shamelessly out the room



*Don't feel sorry girl I didn't mean to cause you any embarrassment. We are all family here.:Rose: Alot of ladies here were confused about both of them at first so you are not alone.*


----------



## Candy_C (Oct 28, 2005)

OK, can i join? i've been using this for about 2 months..am i eligable?

i started back on this products 3 weeks b4 my relaxer (waited a good 4 months) (so that makes it nearly 2 months now) and BOI i'm glad i did!!! my hair was so durable and strong i didn't need not a millimetre of a trim!

i am also convinced its making my hair grow, especially as i used sulphur 8 on my scalp too. deres a party in my scalp y'all invited.


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Oct 28, 2005)

OK...so let me show you just HOW ignorant I was.....
I've seen MNT coditioner, etc in BSS ALL over the place, and never even bothered b/c i thought it was some cheap crappy stuff b/c it was so inexpensive. I figured that if it didn't cost you an arm and a leg, it was garbage.
WELLLLLLLLL...let me be the first to say ..."all the glitters isn't necessarily gold..." (or something to that effect...)
OH MY GOSH!!!!!!! The other day I was in the BSS looking for sometype of oil to calm MTG funk down, and I saw it on the shelf. I thought, "hey, since I'm CW'ing everyday, may as well try it...can't hurt..."
So I bought the small bottle b/c I didn't wanat to get stuck with yet ANOTHER bottle of ca-ca. Used it this morning, and  . "Oh....sweet mystery of life at last I've found you.... . I even used it as a leave in, and my curlies were....well......CURLY!!!!! I am kicking myself for having walked by that shelf all of this time..... SoutherGirl :notworthy Thank you...from my follicle to my ends....THANKYOU 
Squirrel


----------



## blackbarbie (Oct 28, 2005)

I remember using Mane n Tail back in the 80's when I was natural and used to get my hair pressed. My hair was always healthy and had great length, but after my aunt told me about the Mane n Tail, I wanted to try it to boost my growth. I only used the conditioner and back then I think we used it as a leave in too, but at some point I stopped because of how hard it made my hair or how it would cake up on my hair and matt (like some people here have commented).  I am sure I wasn't using it correctly, but I stopped using it. (back then the only instructions on the bottle were directions as if you were using it on a horse; the directions were directed at humans so you really had to "figure" out the best way to use it)  I still believed that it worked because my cousin and my aunt used it and their hair really grew like weeds (they were permed).  I just stopped using it because with me not having a perm and never using anything on my hair except a straightening comb and Vaseline (yes I said Vaseline!), I was too afraid to experiment with anything else. 

I am going to incorporate it back into my routine  and today I went to Sally's to get the buy one get one free today and got home and realized that I had purchased a bottle of "Moisturizer/Texturizer Conditioner" and one bottle of "Deep Texturizing Conditioner".  I meant to get one conditioner and one shampoo. Will take it back and exchange tomorrow!


----------



## secretdiamond (Oct 29, 2005)

Well I tried the infamous MNT conditioner finally. I used it as a leave in. I don't think I like it too much. It made my hair hard, but not too tangled which was good. I can see why others say it makes their hair feel stronger. I would have liked it despite the slight hardness had I not noticed a little more breakage than usual while I was combing my hair. I kept finding little pieces of hair on my hand and that made me very annoyed. I had to be VERY delicate while trying to comb my hair into a ponytail to airdry it. So I'm am airdying right now and waiting to see how my hair feels like when it's completely dry to see if I will just pop this in the trash or not. Funny thing is, I really want to like it and might just keep using it b/c I want my hair to be just like SG's! lol. Had it not been SG who recommended this, I would have thrown it away from the second I put it on my hair and cursed it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Oct 29, 2005)

Okay, so you ladies have me grinning from ear to ear!!!  I am so excited to hear the positive responses.  And CANDY C...

Hot dang girlie!!!  That's AWESOME progress!


Your hair looks amazing.  You can totally see the progress - not just length, but overall health and thickness!!  It also looks darker - did you color?

Brownsugar - So glad you gave this a try.  I know, it's "cheap" and not at all luxurious like some other fine shampoos (we talked about lack of marketing of this product and no fancy packaging several pages back), but it does the trick.  I must admit, I used to be embarrassed telling people what I use on my hair   You are right about the curls.  When I'm several weeks post, I love how it makes my hair wave up as a leave-in!  

Blackbarbie - I hope you continue to use.  Someone asked a question earlier about using it on natural hair, and I'm not sure how they responded.  I'm relaxed so I can't give any advice there, just try to work with it a bit.

Secretdiamond - Sorry you experienced breakage and hard-hair.  I've always said this is a very high-maintenance product, and you really have to find the best way to make your hair respond positively to it.  Believe me, when I'm not careful, I get a similar reaction.  I have found a few tricks that help minimize breakage - I'll talk about those in another post in a few hours (I'm late for my weekly meeting w/my hunnie 

Thanks guys for updating this thread with your progress.  It is long overdue - my apologies.

Be back soon,

SG


----------



## blackbarbie (Oct 29, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Okay, so you ladies have me grinning from ear to ear!!! I am so excited to hear the positive responses. And CANDY C...
> 
> Hot dang girlie!!! That's AWESOME progress!
> 
> ...


 
SG, thanks for the response.  No, I am relaxed now; I meant that when I first used it back in the late 80's I was natural and I got my hair pressed once a week, so I couldn't afford to put anything on it to mess it up too bad or else I would be going to school with a jacked up head until next press!  (didn't get relaxed until I was 18).....I am telling you that the most I ever put on my hair was some good ole Vaseline.(yeah, that was my "grease")  I have been relaxed now for a very long time (16 years) and I am more open to trying new things b/c if they don't work, I can always go back and shampoo again, so I am going to work it back in my routine b/c I have seen the results on my relatives heads!!!!  Will be using tomorrow!!


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Oct 29, 2005)

Blackbarbie - I hope you continue to use. Someone asked a question earlier about using it on natural hair, and I'm not sure how they responded. I'm relaxed so I can't give any advice there, just try to work with it a bit.



I'm natural AND I UUUUV IT!!!! Make my curls curl!!!! Hasn't dried me out yet....


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 1, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Okay, so you ladies have me grinning from ear to ear!!!  I am so excited to hear the positive responses.  And CANDY C...
> 
> Hot dang girlie!!!  That's AWESOME progress!
> 
> ...



*Oh gurl! i feel so honoured to have u pass a compliment; comin from some1 with such luscious locks as yourself. Well i think the main reason for thickness is genes, i've always had thick hair as such, but after that drama with burnt out thinning hair, i think the biotin and bcomplex solves that pretty quickly. i also had my layers neatened up. i have YET to colour my hair! Amla oil made my hair much much darker, i will do a black adore rinse at xmas time, when i finally give in and straighten my hair thanks alot for alerting me about mane n tail again ! xXx*


----------



## NoNapNique (Nov 1, 2005)

I still have the shampoo and cond. from when I tried it 4 years ago!!!  And I came across them while moving.  But I have to wait and "feel out" my hair since I am just starting out (going into month #2, YAY!!!).  I am having breakage, and I suspect my hair simply does not like protein (no more Aphogee for me) - BUT I am also 12 weeks post relaxer, in addition to the fact that my hair still has to get rid of all those weak, damaged strands from years of neglect... So I'm figuring what's breaking was in the process of breaking anyway, and you can't really "save" a hair that's *ALREADY* damaged - contrary to belief.

But best believe, after I get my relaxer - It's on with the MNT!


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 1, 2005)

NoNapNique said:
			
		

> I still have the shampoo and cond. from when I tried it 4 years ago!!! And I came across them while moving. But I have to wait and "feel out" my hair since I am just starting out (going into month #2, YAY!!!). I am having breakage, and I suspect my hair simply does not like protein (no more Aphogee for me) - BUT I am also 12 weeks post relaxer, in addition to the fact that my hair still has to get rid of all those weak, damaged strands from years of neglect... So I'm figuring what's breaking was in the process of breaking anyway, and you can't really "save" a hair that's *ALREADY* damaged - contrary to belief.
> 
> But best believe, after I get my relaxer - It's on with the MNT!


 
_*I'm twelve weeks post relaxer going on thirteen (gonna go ahead and touch-up and not stretch right now) - and I actually used the MNT as a pre-poo...and it assisted with the minimal shedding and breakage I was having.*_

_*I like it as a pre-poo now.   I was trying to find another way to implement it rather as an after poo rinse out or leave in.*_


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey Ladies,

For some reason, I have been having issues getting onto the site for teh past couple of days.  Thanks for keeping it going though!

BlackBarbie - thanks for the clarification !!  And boy, do I remember those Vaseline days!!

CandyC - you're too cute!  Amla Oil?  Hmmn, I might have to check that out at some point.  I've heard lots of good things about it.

Mona - Hey Chica!  I remember you saying before that you used it as a pre-poo.  I never tried that, but sounds interesting.  I don't know how your hair responds to co-washing, but MNT conditioner works well for me with those.

SG


----------



## pet (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, SG, I still using MNT.  Remember I started using it about 3 months ago, and I was having problems with shedding, especially when washing?  Well, not only was a lot of hair coming out when I washed it, it was also coming out everyday when it was pressed.  I didn't understand it, because it wasn't shedding so much before.  Recently, about a month ago, I used MNT shampoo, and CON conditioner, and immediately the shedding stopped.  My hair comes out like 25% of what used to come out when I washed it, and none comes out after its pressed.  I suggest to everyone, balance out the protein with something else.  I was using the shampoo and conditioner, and I realized it was too much protein for my hair.  Overall, I love MNT!!  I can feel my hair getting stronger and thicker.

Happy growing!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 1, 2005)

Ladies,

I thought I'd detail the experiences I've had using this product over time.  Overall, I will say that my experieces have been quite positive.   Having Mane N Tail as a staple along with other products I use to help boost growth has definitely paid off.  
Lately I've used the conditioner for daily co-washes, but I think I'll have to discontinue because I'm getting too much growth.  Never thought I'd say that!!!  I got so much growth since my last relaxer that that I had to relax again after only 7 weeks, which I haven't done in a very long time, as I've opted for stretching.  Starting this month, I'll go back to washing 2x per week so that I can go back to stretching my relaxers to about 12 weeks. 

Here are a few tricks along the way that I've come up with to combat the following while using MNT:

-Helmet Head (hair that feels too stiff after using the conditioner) 
-Breakage
-Dryness

1) Co-washes with Original conditioner each day: Makes hair grow and keeps it strong and not hard.  This worked great in the summer when I wasn't using any oils
2) Shampooing with Original poo 1x per week
3) Applying WGO to conditioner and using it as a leave-in (I mixed in a small container)
4) Applying conditioner as a leave-in after washing, letting air-dry, then adding a bit of WGO to ends
5) Applying conditioner as a leave-in after washing, then blow-drying for a couple of minutes (100% air-drying sometimes made it shed or break)
6) Applying conditioner as a leave-in after washing, then wrapping hair at night (this worked great and made ends lay flat)

These are a few things I did to make the product work for me.  Because I air-dry my hair 98% of the time, I had to find ways to avoid the crunchies the conditioner would give me when I used it as a leave-in and my hair was fully dry.

HTH!   Let me know if you have questions.

SG


----------



## Tanelions (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks SG your the bomb. I have been using MNT for protein and it gives a good
balance I think. Not too much and just enough.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 1, 2005)

Tanelions said:
			
		

> Thanks SG your the bomb. I have been using MNT for protein and it gives a good
> balance I think. Not too much and just enough.



Hey Hunniebun 

That's awesome.  Glad you likey 

SG


----------



## blackbarbie (Nov 1, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> 
> I thought I'd detail the experiences I've had using this product over time. Overall, I will say that my experieces have been quite positive.  Having Mane N Tail as a staple along with other products I use to help boost growth has definitely paid off.
> Lately I've used the conditioner for daily co-washes, but I think I'll have to discontinue because I'm getting too much growth. Never thought I'd say that!!! I got so much growth since my last relaxer that that I had to relax again after only 7 weeks, which I haven't done in a very long time, as I've opted for stretching. Starting this month, I'll go back to washing 2x per week so that I can go back to stretching my relaxers to about 12 weeks.
> ...


 
SG, I used MNT this weekend but I also did a proteing treatment with Aphogee (2 minute reconstructor).  I used the MNT Shampoo, Original Conditioner, as well as the MNT Detangler.  After I shampooed, I used the 2 minute Reconstructor Treatment by Aphogee, rinsed it out as the directions said, then used the detangler to detangle.  I applied the MNT conditioner and proceeded to rollerset. I also applied WGO to my scalp. I usually use Rusk Smoother when I do my rollersets, but I didn't want to apply anything else b/c I wanted to see the results of just using the MNT products. I did notice that my hair was drying faster than usual (before I could roll it all up). I just kept spray bottle of water to keep reapplying to it.  

I got a little more shedding than I usually get when I rollerset (shedding is the main problem now anyway), but it may be due in part that I am going on 11 weeks post relaxer, but when I took the rollers out, I was really happy with the texture of my hair.  Couldn't stop rubbing it and feeling on it. It was really soft! Since doing my hair sunday, I haven't had nearly as much shedding as I normally do on a daily basis and I am pretty happy so far.

I want to start doing m co-washes with MNT conditioner but am trying to figure out the best way to use it.  Notice that my hair got a little hard after applying the conditioner so i am wondering if I use my VO5 to co-wash, use the MNT detangler, then apply the MNT conditioner with a little of the VO5 or something to give me a little slip.  Didn't get it when I just put the conditioner on.  Any suggestions of something else to apply along with the MNT conditioner??


----------



## cocowhite (Nov 1, 2005)

I would like to join if I it's not too late. I have been using MNT deep moisturizing shampoo (which I can only so often because it has SLS as  the second ingredient), detangler and the original conditioner for about a month and I love the conditioner as a leave-in. I tried it as deep conditioner but it made my hair to hard, so when I do use it I mix it with herbal essence replenshing conditioner in the pink bottle. I really like this product, my aunt's used it years ago and I don't know why I never picked it up, but it is definitely a staple product for my hair regime.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 3, 2005)

blackbarbie said:
			
		

> SG, I used MNT this weekend but I also did a proteing treatment with Aphogee (2 minute reconstructor).  I used the MNT Shampoo, Original Conditioner, as well as the MNT Detangler.  After I shampooed, I used the 2 minute Reconstructor Treatment by Aphogee, rinsed it out as the directions said, then used the detangler to detangle.  I applied the MNT conditioner and proceeded to rollerset. I also applied WGO to my scalp. I usually use Rusk Smoother when I do my rollersets, but I didn't want to apply anything else b/c I wanted to see the results of just using the MNT products. I did notice that my hair was drying faster than usual (before I could roll it all up). I just kept spray bottle of water to keep reapplying to it.
> 
> I got a little more shedding than I usually get when I rollerset (shedding is the main problem now anyway), but it may be due in part that I am going on 11 weeks post relaxer, but when I took the rollers out, I was really happy with the texture of my hair.  Couldn't stop rubbing it and feeling on it. It was really soft! Since doing my hair sunday, I haven't had nearly as much shedding as I normally do on a daily basis and I am pretty happy so far.
> 
> I want to start doing m co-washes with MNT conditioner but am trying to figure out the best way to use it.  Notice that my hair got a little hard after applying the conditioner so i am wondering if I use my VO5 to co-wash, use the MNT detangler, then apply the MNT conditioner with a little of the VO5 or something to give me a little slip.  Didn't get it when I just put the conditioner on.  Any suggestions of something else to apply along with the MNT conditioner??



Hey BlackBarbie,

I have not used MNT for rollersets but I hear that it works great.  Also, it's good to hear that although you had a bit of initial shedding , it tapered off during the week.

Re: co-washes - if you plan on using just the MNT to co-wash, you'll have plenty of slip.  It's when you add it as a leave-in and let it air-dry that it starts to harden.  One thing you could try is adding a bit of oil to the conditioner before using it as a leave-in.  I use WGO occasionally, but it makes it a bit oily and more weighed down (I like having bouncy hair).

If I understand correctly, I believe you just want to co-wash with something that's effective.  Go ahead and try it the way I just mentioned, or don't use it as a leave-in.  Typically when I co-wash with MNT, I don't use it as a leave-in IF I'm going to wear my hair down.  Otherwise it's too hard to manage.  If I'm bunning it up, I will go ahead and use it as a leave in and by the time I take it down, it's soft and curly.

Hope that helps!!

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 3, 2005)

cocowhite said:
			
		

> I would like to join if I it's not too late. I have been using MNT deep moisturizing shampoo (which I can only so often because it has SLS as  the second ingredient), detangler and the original conditioner for about a month and I love the conditioner as a leave-in. I tried it as deep conditioner but it made my hair to hard, so when I do use it I mix it with herbal essence replenshing conditioner in the pink bottle. I really like this product, my aunt's used it years ago and I don't know why I never picked it up, but it is definitely a staple product for my hair regime.



It's never too late to join!!!  Welcome Cocowhite!


Glad you're having luck with it.  Let us know about tips you find along the way.

Glad to have you,

SG


----------



## Suri (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey all--

Count me in! I am a user and although I have a touch of PJism, I stay true to these conditioners. I don't shampoo so I usually buy the large conditioner and the deep conditioner. Great and inexpensive products!! I have yet to try the deep conditioner as a leave in. But I truly love the way it softens my hair and keeps it strong.


----------



## Jada (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Ladies just a quick question regarding Mane 'N Tail I have been using it on a daily basis either washing and conditoning or just conditioner only washes without any additional products my hair is very fine and I don't think it likes oil moisturizers, serums or oils they also tend to make my scalp itch...since starting with the mnt products my scalp is not itching (what a relief) I think I may have allergic reactions going on with some products but anyway...I need to know if anyone washes or conditions with these products on a regular basis do you deep conditon with something else? and also do you think it is safe to use a protein treatment like Aphogee if I see a lot of shedding?


----------



## natural_one (Nov 3, 2005)

I just seen a huge shelf of this at the BX today.  I think its a sign for me. I think I will join..I have been stalking some of the albums of you MNT users and I am inspired to try. I will post my results. Wish me luck!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 3, 2005)

I am definitely in this club.  I use Mane and Tail Conditioner.  I add coconut oil, olive oil, and peppermint oil for added shine and conditioning.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 3, 2005)

Jada said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies just a quick question regarding Mane 'N Tail I have been using it on a daily basis either washing and conditoning or just conditioner only washes without any additional products my hair is very fine and I don't think it likes oil moisturizers, serums or oils they also tend to make my scalp itch...since starting with the mnt products my scalp is not itching (what a relief) I think I may have allergic reactions going on with some products but anyway...I need to know if anyone washes or conditions with these products on a regular basis do you deep conditon with something else? and also do you think it is safe to use a protein treatment like Aphogee if I see a lot of shedding?



Hi Jada,

Some oils make my scalp a bit itchy as well, and I'm not sure why.  To answer your question, I use the original formula MNT shampoo and the conditioner on a regular basis.  I'll either co-wash for several days in a row and then shampoo, or I'll shampoo and add the conditioner as a leave-in.  

I have not been deep-conditioning on a regular basis like I should, but when I do, I use LeKair cholesterol conditioner with a plastic cap for 45 minutes (no heat).

I also us Aphogee with no issues, but only on occasion.  Again, that's something I need to do more consistently that I don't do.  I'm trying to get back into the habit of deep conditioning once per week and using aphogee once every other month. 

HTH,

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 3, 2005)

Suri - Welcome to the club girlie!!  Glad it's working for you  

NaturalOne - That's definitely a sign!!  BTW, what size container is it?  I've been looking for a larger one as well.  My SO always complains that I buy so much of that stuff and can't believe how much I go through in a month  Definitely post those before/after pix and results!!


Cocoberry - Glad to have you in the club chica!!  
SG


----------



## Jada (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you Southerngirl..


----------



## Dlene (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey MTG Ladies,
I have decided to join. I have been reading about 80% of this thread and I have decided to join. Today was a great day to join because I want to Sally's Beauty Supply and I bought the MNT conditioner and got one free (and it was the big 32 oz), so I am off to a good start. I also purchased the detangler and the hair strengthener. Thanks ladies! I will keep you posted on results. I may co-wash tonight, when I get back from my school's football game.


----------



## blackbarbie (Nov 3, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey BlackBarbie,
> 
> I have not used MNT for rollersets but I hear that it works great. Also, it's good to hear that although you had a bit of initial shedding , it tapered off during the week.
> 
> ...


 

SG, when you co-wash with MTG and bun it up (which is what I will be doing for about the next 4 or 5 weeks), are you saying you use MNT to co-wash AND as a leave in?  I have been co-washing with VO5 conditioners and using the MNT detangler and conditioner to bun it up.  I have been using WGO on my scalp and my ends before I bun or either I will put just the MTG on my scalp. (started using the MTG about a month and a half ago and I am getting growth so didn't want to ditch it). Since I will be bunning and the co-washing is a MUST for me right now, guess it won't really hurt to cw with MNT and use it as a leave in too huh?


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey guys...just got back from Hawaii, and my husband and I got into it because I caught him using my MNT con like it  was WATER!!!! His hair is about 1/4 in long!!! And he's using _*HANDFULS*_!!!) Oh MY  GOSH!!! Does he not realize that when co-washing you need as much as you can get your paws on????? Well, neeedless to day, there was a WALMART ON KAUA'I !!! And they had the HUGE bottle of CON for $4.99 and state tax is only 4.1666%....Sooooooo, like an idiot (or one of theose people who act as though they've never HAD anything) I loaded up!!! The people at customs looked through my bag and looked at me LIKE I WAS CRAZY!!!!!!!! 

Now, I know that was ridiculous, and I could have waited until I got home, but hey.....*SG*, you've made a BELEIVER OUT OF ME. Bless you and your fierce follicles and glorious crown!!!!!!!!!!! It's hard keeping up with the daily co-wash, but when I feel like I'm falling by the wayside, I log onto you hair photos, and I'm re-energized. 
Thank you, personally, for being one of my inspiriations to take a REAL active role in my hair care. You're an illumination in the midst of darkness


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 7, 2005)

blackbarbie said:
			
		

> SG, when you co-wash with MTG and bun it up (which is what I will be doing for about the next 4 or 5 weeks), are you saying you use MNT to co-wash AND as a leave in?  I have been co-washing with VO5 conditioners and using the MNT detangler and conditioner to bun it up.  I have been using WGO on my scalp and my ends before I bun or either I will put just the MTG on my scalp. (started using the MTG about a month and a half ago and I am getting growth so didn't want to ditch it). Since I will be bunning and the co-washing is a MUST for me right now, guess it won't really hurt to cw with MNT and use it as a leave in too huh?



Hey Girlie,

Yes, I do use MNT for co-washes and as a leave-in when my hair is in a bun.  I must tell you though that I haven't been doing that very long (only since the summer), so I'm hesitant to recommend it to you because it might feel like too much protein on your hair.  When I do use it for both, I use it very sparingly on my hair as a leave-in.  Having said that, if VO5 is working for you as a co-wash, continue to use it and then use MNT as your leave-in with some oil on your scalp (MTG should be ok, although I've never tried it).

Here's how I do my hair once I have poo'd or co-washed w/MNT and want to put it in a bun:
http://public.fotki.com/SouthernGirlz/the_protective_styles-1/the_protective_styles/img_1226.html

I used oil on my scalp then (WGO), and I'm going to start using this regimen again when I get home from vacation.  I can't believe I didn't bring my hair stuff with me out here!!

HTH,

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 7, 2005)

brownsugar9999 said:
			
		

> Hey guys...just got back from Hawaii, and my husband and I got into it because I caught him using my MNT con like it  was WATER!!!! His hair is about 1/4 in long!!! And he's using _*HANDFULS*_!!!) Oh MY  GOSH!!! Does he not realize that when co-washing you need as much as you can get your paws on????? Well, neeedless to day, there was a WALMART ON KAUA'I !!! And they had the HUGE bottle of CON for $4.99 and state tax is only 4.1666%....Sooooooo, like an idiot (or one of theose people who act as though they've never HAD anything) I loaded up!!! The people at customs looked through my bag and looked at me LIKE I WAS CRAZY!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now, I know that was ridiculous, and I could have waited until I got home, but hey.....*SG*, you've made a BELEIVER OUT OF ME. Bless you and your fierce follicles and glorious crown!!!!!!!!!!! It's hard keeping up with the daily co-wash, but when I feel like I'm falling by the wayside, I log onto you hair photos, and I'm re-energized.
> Thank you, personally, for being one of my inspiriations to take a REAL active role in my hair care. You're an illumination in the midst of darkness




OMG, Brownsugar I was torn b/w laughing and crying when reading this!!!  I am in total shock that they have this stuff in Hawaii, but that's AWESOME!!!  

I can relate to this post on soooooo many levels.  I have been on 3 vacations with the SO this summer (including now), and I have had him dragging me around each town in search of MNT!!!!!  It's just so hard to travel with those big bottles and I always run out of the little ones that I make before I leave home with those plastic travel-size containers you get at Walmart.

Let me tell you - we went to Kiawah, SC in July and we drove all over until we found a Family Dollar that sold the little bottles!  I stocked up.  Now, we're in Pebble Beach, CA and I have not been so lucky.  If you know anything about Pebble Beach and Kiawah, they don't look like places that you'd find MNT products .  On the otherhand, horseback riding is huge at most golf resorts, so I could get lucky.  When we go out to Monterey today, I'm going to check every Rite-Aid/Walgreens I see!!  

CA ladies ------ give up the goods on where to find MNT in Pebble Beach!!!

Anywho, he complains about my love affair with MNT and teases me all the time.  I caught him once using it but "claimed" he hated it.  Hmmm, maybe that's why I keep running out so fast!!!

Well girl, thanks for making my day.  I am just picturing you going through Customs!  Maybe we should start a thread "Most embarrassing Mane N Tail Moments!"

Keep the laughs coming!!!

SG


----------



## natural_one (Nov 7, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Suri - Welcome to the club girlie!!  Glad it's working for you
> 
> NaturalOne - That's definitely a sign!!  BTW, what size container is it?  I've been looking for a larger one as well.  My SO always complains that I buy so much of that stuff and can't believe how much I go through in a month  Definitely post those before/after pix and results!!
> 
> ...




SG its the big size 32oz. I actually bought 6 bottles of each. the lady at the the counter said "you must love this shampoo". I just smiled and paid her. but i really think this will work because my mom has been using it for years and her hair is beautiful, but you know it sometimes takes people a while to get that Aha moment! thats my Oprah phrase of the day..anyway I will post my results. happy growing to you all!


----------



## cocowhite (Nov 10, 2005)

Posting again. Two for one sale Longs Drugstore for the 32 oz original MNT shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 11, 2005)

*OMG EVERYONE  I AM SOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!! ok ok, here goes. October 6th, i had my hair relaxed (re-growth) and now its novemeber 12th, i washed
my hair and actually looked at the back before puttin it in my baggie....my hair has grown nearly an INCH AND A HALF!!!it WAS armpit length as u can see in my sig pics, but oh my days i'm estatic...this stuff (mnt) really does grow the hair, i just thought i'd confirm it from my own point of view!! i use amla as a pre - then rinse my hair with water for 10 mins, shampoo, wash out thorougly, then squeeze dry n add the mane n tail conditoner as a leave in. i sometimes add the conditoner to the scalp too, and i use keracare with jojoba as a moisterizor. i have so much frizz at the front, i mean the front of myhair never grows. i usually see re-growth after 2 months not one! ii WISHHHHH i had my fone connected 2 my comp, i took a pic with my fone anyhow which i will try and add ASAP!!*


----------



## Ronda123 (Nov 11, 2005)

After reading this post and the reviews (thanks SouthernGirl and ladies).  
I purchased the MNT conditioner today and will be using it as a leave in.  For those of you that use the MNT detangler, how does it compare to the Pantene detangler? TIA


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Nov 11, 2005)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> *OMG EVERYONE I AM SOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!! ok ok, here goes. October 6th, i had my hair relaxed (re-growth) and now its novemeber 12th, i washed*
> *my hair and actually looked at the back before puttin it in my baggie....my hair has grown nearly an INCH AND A HALF!!!it WAS armpit length as u can see in my sig pics, but oh my days i'm estatic...this stuff (mnt) really does grow the hair, i just thought i'd confirm it from my own point of view!! i use amla as a pre - then rinse my hair with water for 10 mins, shampoo, wash out thorougly, then squeeze dry n add the mane n tail conditoner as a leave in. i sometimes add the conditoner to the scalp too, and i use keracare with jojoba as a moisterizor. i have so much frizz at the front, i mean the front of myhair never grows. i usually see re-growth after 2 months not one! ii WISHHHHH i had my fone connected 2 my comp, i took a pic with my fone anyhow which i will try and add ASAP!!*


 

YOU GROW GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not going to check mine until the day before I go see my family for Thnxgvg....but can wait to see. B/t MNT/MTG and BBD Glass, I'm in tears!!!!!! I may never wear my hair dry again!!!!!!! But, I'm worried about one thing....after cw everyday, is my hair going to start to get too soft? A few times during the summer when I wear it wet ofter, it's hard to flat iron again. It's like it won't take heat.....
You've got me PUMPED, girlie!!!!


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 12, 2005)

brownsugar9999 said:
			
		

> YOU GROW GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not going to check mine until the day before I go see my family for Thnxgvg....but can wait to see. B/t MNT/MTG and BBD Glass, I'm in tears!!!!!! I may never wear my hair dry again!!!!!!! But, I'm worried about one thing....after cw everyday, is my hair going to start to get too soft? A few times during the summer when I wear it wet ofter, it's hard to flat iron again. It's like it won't take heat.....
> You've got me PUMPED, girlie!!!!



hey same here, i dont even wanna straighten again. i supose it depends on what you cw with? i dont cw so i'm not really up to speed...sorry! i just cant believe this growth,my hair has dried now and its still 1 1/2 past armpit. i think mnt has helped me 2 grow, also my vits as i have stayed consistent for the month. i'm now taking a break...roll on mnt


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 15, 2005)

I was so excited to see your results Candy C!


That is amazing growth for 1 month!!!  Another believer - I'm so glad!!!  It's great that you've been using it consistently to see that it really does work.  You've also confirmed for me that applying it to the scalp really does boost growth. 

Keep on truckin' girlie!!!  You'll be at your goal in no time!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Brownsugar,

I didn't notice that my hair felt weak after several days of co-washing, but maybe a few others will weigh in.  I am no longer co-washing everyday because I don't want to deal with wet hair in the winter. 

HTH 
SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 15, 2005)

Ronda123 said:
			
		

> After reading this post and the reviews (thanks SouthernGirl and ladies).
> I purchased the MNT conditioner today and will be using it as a leave in.  For those of you that use the MNT detangler, how does it compare to the Pantene detangler? TIA



Hey Girlie,

I love the detangler and I think it works great.  I have not tried the Pantene one though, so I can't compare.

I just bought the strengthener over the weekend, and I'm going to start using it over the detangler because I think it does just as good a job of detangling while "strengthening."  I think I may have tried this a long time ago, but now sure what I thought of it then.  It has a great smell, too!

SG


----------



## butterfli (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for starting this club!!!!  I have been using MNT for 3 weeks now.  I LOVE the conditioner.  I condition with it (leave in about 10 minutes) and then deep condition with cholesteral, use the detangler and then the conditioner again for a leave-in with some WGO on my scalp and ends.  My hair comes out very soft when dry.  My only question is about the shampoo.  Does anyone's hair NOT feel soft after shampooing?  I previously used CON to shampoo and so I am use to that silky, slippy (not a word I know) feeling after washing the shampoo out.  Is it the protein in the shampoo that is making my hair feel dry, hard, and stiff? (It feels like when I do a clarifying wash.) Is it suppose to feel that way?  I am going to continue with the MNT because I love the results of all the other products, and will continue to use the shampoo, but I just want to make sure I am not hurting my hair by using too much protein with the feeling I get after shampooing.  I know I rambled on lol, but I hope you guys understand what I am trying to say.


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 16, 2005)

i hear about this "stripped" feeling people get with MNT but i must say i get a very silky feeling - maybe its a hair type thing?

maybe its ma method? i leave an oil in my hair overnight or all day, and then rinse with water for about 10-20 mins while i wash ma body. i then mix some shampoo wid water and put some on the front, back n sides of my scalp and massage lightly. i then let the water rinse over my hair for another 10-20 mins. mnt shampoo needs maximum rinsing as with any other shampoo. my hair is then nice and strong feeling once dried and then i add the conditioner and i'm good to go! i wait till my hair 90% dry and then section, moisturise and comb..hardly ANY hair in the comb. have a try with the oil anyway, thats always helped me in the past!


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 16, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Girlie,
> 
> I love the detangler and I think it works great.  I have not tried the Pantene one though, so I can't compare.
> 
> ...




oh my gosh, Southerngirl, wait till u blowdry using the strengthener!!!! talk about easy blowdrying! my hair looked bone straight with minimal drying, it was very moisterised and felt very protected and elasticated. i didn't have luck airdrying with it tho. just a tip! Candyc x


----------



## cocowhite (Nov 16, 2005)

butterfli said:
			
		

> Thanks for starting this club!!!!  I have been using MNT for 3 weeks now.  I LOVE the conditioner.  I condition with it (leave in about 10 minutes) and then deep condition with cholesteral, use the detangler and then the conditioner again for a leave-in with some WGO on my scalp and ends.  My hair comes out very soft when dry.  My only question is about the shampoo.  Does anyone's hair NOT feel soft after shampooing?  I previously used CON to shampoo and so I am use to that silky, slippy (not a word I know) feeling after washing the shampoo out.  Is it the protein in the shampoo that is making my hair feel dry, hard, and stiff? (It feels like when I do a clarifying wash.) Is it suppose to feel that way?  I am going to continue with the MNT because I love the results of all the other products, and will continue to use the shampoo, but I just want to make sure I am not hurting my hair by using too much protein with the feeling I get after shampooing.  I know I rambled on lol, but I hope you guys understand what I am trying to say.



I notice that in the original shampoo formula has the SLS or SLES as the second ingredient after water and I believe that is reasoning for the drying or feeling stripped. I have tried the new version by MNT which is the deep moisturizing shampoo and it also has the SLS or SlES in it, but it leaves my hair feeling silky and soft after I use it, it is very similiar to CON shampoo.


----------



## cocowhite (Nov 16, 2005)

Ronda123 said:
			
		

> After reading this post and the reviews (thanks SouthernGirl and ladies).
> I purchased the MNT conditioner today and will be using it as a leave in.  For those of you that use the MNT detangler, how does it compare to the Pantene detangler? TIA



I had the pantene thinking I was buying infusium leave in and I must say that the MTN detangler is so much better for my hair. The pantene made my hair stiff and crunchy and it did not help with detanlging, I even added olive oil and still no sucess so I stopped using it...Now with the MTN detangler is like a dream and my jilbere comb just glides thru.


----------



## divinefavor (Nov 16, 2005)

Are there any fine/thin hair ladies who have used MNT, what were your results?


----------



## Ronda123 (Nov 16, 2005)

cocowhite said:
			
		

> I had the pantene thinking I was buying infusium leave in and I must say that the MTN detangler is so much better for my hair. The pantene made my hair stiff and crunchy and it did not help with detanlging, I even added olive oil and still no sucess so I stopped using it...Now with the MTN detangler is like a dream and my jilbere comb just glides thru.


 
Thanks for the review cocowhite...I will definitely try the MNT detangler and I am also thinking :scratchch about purchasing the MNT deep moisturizing shampoo. I am trying to find another product line that I can alternate with the KeraCare line.


----------



## Ronda123 (Nov 16, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Girlie,
> 
> I love the detangler and I think it works great. I have not tried the Pantene one though, so I can't compare.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks SouthernGirl! Let me know how the strengthener works...


----------



## Zeal (Nov 16, 2005)

Newbie Here.


Can someone please tell me what a CO wash is.  Also what is a BC.  I don't know all of the jargon


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Nov 16, 2005)

Zeal said:
			
		

> Newbie Here.
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me what a CO wash is. Also what is a BC. I don't know all of the jargon


Co wash is a method of rinsing your hair out and using conditioners instead of shampoo. And BC is the BIIIIIIIIIIIG Chop!!! A major hair cut..if you check out the top of the pages, there's a fourum entitled LHCF Abbreviations....should shed some light...
(wow!!!! I was a newbie last month and LOOK , I'm explaining things!!) What is this world coming to? And BTW, WELCOME ZEAL!!!


----------



## Koffie (Nov 17, 2005)

If you mix the MNT Mositerizing Conditioner with EVOO, that works wonderfully. 

I don't need grease or gel when I do this.


----------



## divinefavor (Nov 17, 2005)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> Are there any fine/thin hair ladies who have used MNT, what were your results?



Bumping this one!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 17, 2005)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> oh my gosh, Southerngirl, wait till u blowdry using the strengthener!!!! talk about easy blowdrying! my hair looked bone straight with minimal drying, it was very moisterised and felt very protected and elasticated. i didn't have luck airdrying with it tho. just a tip! Candyc x



Ooh, thanks Candy C!!!  I can't wait to blowdry with it.  I should have done it tonight.  I just washed my hair and I'm airdrying it with strengthener and conditioner in it.  Next time!!!

SG


----------



## butterfli (Nov 17, 2005)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> i hear about this "stripped" feeling people get with MNT but i must say i get a very silky feeling - maybe its a hair type thing?
> 
> maybe its ma method? i leave an oil in my hair overnight or all day, and then rinse with water for about 10-20 mins while i wash ma body. i then mix some shampoo wid water and put some on the front, back n sides of my scalp and massage lightly. i then let the water rinse over my hair for another 10-20 mins. mnt shampoo needs maximum rinsing as with any other shampoo. my hair is then nice and strong feeling once dried and then i add the conditioner and i'm good to go! i wait till my hair 90% dry and then section, moisturise and comb..hardly ANY hair in the comb. have a try with the oil anyway, thats always helped me in the past!




Thanks Candy C!!!  I am going to try this this weekend!!!!


----------



## butterfli (Nov 17, 2005)

cocowhite said:
			
		

> I notice that in the original shampoo formula has the SLS or SLES as the second ingredient after water and I believe that is reasoning for the drying or feeling stripped. I have tried the new version by MNT which is the deep moisturizing shampoo and it also has the SLS or SlES in it, but it leaves my hair feeling silky and soft after I use it, it is very similiar to CON shampoo.




I didn't see the deep moisturizing when I got mine, but once I am finished with this bottle I am definetly going to find it and try it.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## kombov_dymond (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm still going strong with my MNT Deep Moisturizing Con.  I mixed mine with EVOO and use it as a leave-in for sleek pin-up styles.  I also use mine as a creamy leave-in for rollersets.  It has made me turn my back on Humectress.  My hair loves this stuff.


----------



## pet (Nov 18, 2005)

Your hair had some good growth Kombov!  Congrats!!


----------



## nicki6 (Dec 8, 2005)

***Raises hand from the rear of the room and asks to be a neophtye in the sorority that is MNT***

Southerngirl,
I don't expect a free pass. Here are my reasons for membership:eyebrows2

I have read ALL 57 pages of this thread today 

I went out today to specifically purchase my supplies: Orig shampoo/conditioner, and detangler 

I promise to post any sales of these products and use them faithfully per the instructions on your fotki page...as a matter of fact, I used those instructions this evening  I've braided my hair up for the night to airdry and will post tomorrow about the results.

My only modification is that I'll also be spraying a mix of MTG, Surge, and peppermint oil on the back of my scalp when hair is wet.

I am really sick of being stuck at shoulder length. I shed horribly and after my poo/condition tonite, I saw fewer hairs lost. I only want 6-8 more inches and I belive that MNT can help me attain them.


----------



## devin (Dec 13, 2005)

okay so i have spent half the day reading all 57 pages of this thread and being a new pj that wants to get maximum growth i must say that i will be purchasing the conditioner. i want to know if this regimen is okay and can anybody help me out. i don't cw and i wash wkly.

Wash wkly on Friday:
Redken hair cleansing cream
Kenra MS
Deep condition w/Kenra MC and silicon mix
Porosity control
Biolage leave-in
I guess this is where I would add Mane n Tail con
MTG to scalp
WGO to ends

MTG-mon., wed., fri.
Surge mixed w/EVOO-tue., thur., sat., sun.

Does this regimen sound like too much protein? Would I still need to use Nexxus Keraphix as a protein treatment? When doing heavy protein every 6-8wks do you still use the con. as a leave-in? Will using these other products lessen the effects of the con.? Sorry so many questions, I just want to get the maximum results from the product! TIA for your help!


----------



## nicki6 (Dec 14, 2005)

I believe that the MNT is helping with the shedding. As you can see by the siggy, the braidout was successful. I am noticing fewer hairs when I wash and when I comb. Its a keeper


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 14, 2005)

nicki6 said:
			
		

> ***Raises hand from the rear of the room and asks to be a neophtye in the sorority that is MNT***
> 
> Southerngirl,
> I don't expect a free pass. Here are my reasons for membership:eyebrows2
> ...




Wow Nicki6,

YOU GROW GIRL


I am THRILLED to have you as part of the MNT club!!!!  The fact that you read all those pages is impressive enough!

Be sure to let me know how it works for you.  Don't give up on it if it doesn't work perfect the first time.  You'll see results over time if you stick with it.  Feel free to ask if you have questions.  There are some great usage ideas from many ladies in the club.

Good luck girlie!!!!!

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 14, 2005)

devin said:
			
		

> okay so i have spent half the day reading all 57 pages of this thread and being a new pj that wants to get maximum growth i must say that i will be purchasing the conditioner. i want to know if this regimen is okay and can anybody help me out. i don't cw and i wash wkly.
> 
> Wash wkly on Friday:
> Redken hair cleansing cream
> ...



Hey Devin 

Your regimen sounds OK - not too much protein, but it seems like a lot of products.  If they all have given you great results, then go for it!!!  Where you are inserting the MNT as a leave-in looks good.  Not sure how it will react with the Biolage, but it can't hurt.

Try it out, and lemme know how it works.  Since you are only washing once per week, the product usage might be the right amount.

Good luck Chica, and welcome 

SG


----------



## devin (Dec 14, 2005)

thank you southerngirl! i do plan on tapering off my product usage to MNT once I use my other products and rotating bi-wkly with a moisturizing shampoo and cond. to make sure that i don't have a negative reaction to the protein, then eventually just using MNT once I make sure my hair can tolerate it. I want my regimen to be a simple as possible and I am sure my bank account would like that too! Also do you rinse out the shampoo, and when you dc and do a heavy protein treatment on your hair do you still use MNT con. as a leave-in? Could you please help me simplify my regimen, i do not want to spend a ton of money on products( i do use Surge and MTG)?Thanks again!(sorry if I am being bothersomeerplexed ).





			
				SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Devin
> 
> Your regimen sounds OK - not too much protein, but it seems like a lot of products. If they all have given you great results, then go for it!!! Where you are inserting the MNT as a leave-in looks good. Not sure how it will react with the Biolage, but it can't hurt.
> 
> ...


----------



## cocowhite (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok. I also went out and got the MNT strenghter and MNT olive oil creme for moisturizing and love them both...After washing my hair, I spray the detangler, part in sections like SG regimen discribes, then apply the MNT conditioner comb thru, then apply my the MNT olive oil creme concentrating on the ends and then spray strengthener throughout and seal with jojoba or sweet almond oil and then twist hair into a bun, wrap with satin scarf and in the morning my is still damp, but not frizzy and before I comb it I apply NTM leave in if it feels a little hard/stiff and back in a pony tail it goes.


----------



## nicki6 (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome SG!!
I think its working for me already. I washed my hair 2 days ago and the shedding seems to have lessened I am going to make a concerted effort to use the products faithfully for a month.


----------



## uncutandgettinglonger (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm joining the ranks, I just bought some tonight. I used the conditioner back in the day, and I liked it, so now I'm going to use the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 15, 2005)

devin said:
			
		

> thank you southerngirl! i do plan on tapering off my product usage to MNT once I use my other products and rotating bi-wkly with a moisturizing shampoo and cond. to make sure that i don't have a negative reaction to the protein, then eventually just using MNT once I make sure my hair can tolerate it. I want my regimen to be a simple as possible and I am sure my bank account would like that too! Also do you rinse out the shampoo, and when you dc and do a heavy protein treatment on your hair do you still use MNT con. as a leave-in? Could you please help me simplify my regimen, i do not want to spend a ton of money on products( i do use Surge and MTG)?Thanks again!(sorry if I am being bothersomeerplexed ).




No worries Sweetie!!

Generally, I shampoo, rinse, then add the conditioner as a leave-in.  I haven't been consistent with protein treatments like I used to be (Aphogee) because I haven't felt I've really needed it.  Every blue moon I'll do it though.  I also have not been deep conditioning like I used to.  So maybe I'll do it once or twice a month with LeKair Cholesterol Cond.  I've just gotten lazy and I like using as few products as possible.  

I also co-washed for most of the summer, but I was getting so much new growth that I was relaxing way to soon.  

I think your initial plan is good, because it'll give you a chance to gradually phase your way into the MNT.  After a  few weeks of that regimen, you might simplify it by using only the MNT as a leave-in, a shampoo of your choice, then some type of oil for your scalp and/or hair.  Of course, always do your weekly deep condition!!!  I'm a slacker, but I know it's a good way to help balance the protein  

I'll admit, I am no good at making regimens for others, but I can tell you what I've tried and has worked for me anytime!!

HTH,

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 15, 2005)

cocowhite said:
			
		

> Ok. I also went out and got the MNT strenghter and MNT olive oil creme for moisturizing and love them both...After washing my hair, I spray the detangler, part in sections like SG regimen discribes, then apply the MNT conditioner comb thru, then apply my the MNT olive oil creme concentrating on the ends and then spray strengthener throughout and seal with jojoba or sweet almond oil and then twist hair into a bun, wrap with satin scarf and in the morning my is still damp, but not frizzy and before I comb it I apply NTM leave in if it feels a little hard/stiff and back in a pony tail it goes.



Hmmm, that sounds awesome!!!!  I love the detangler as well.  You just reminded me that I have to get some more because I'm all out!!!

Thanks girlie!

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 15, 2005)

nicki6 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome SG!!
> I think its working for me already. I washed my hair 2 days ago and the shedding seems to have lessened I am going to make a concerted effort to use the products faithfully for a month.



Yay 

That's great!!  Also, congrats on your fitness goals!  You look awesome 

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 15, 2005)

uncutandgettinglonger said:
			
		

> I'm joining the ranks, I just bought some tonight. I used the conditioner back in the day, and I liked it, so now I'm going to use the shampoo and conditioner.



Yippee, and welcome 

Best of luck to ya.  Let us know what you think as you progress!

SG


----------



## devin (Dec 15, 2005)

well thank you so much! you are a sweetheart!  i appreciate your responses and trying to help me. I worked out a regimen that i hope will work once i finish using the rest of my products. I will rotate wks between MNT and a moisturizing poo and con. I will be jumping on the MNT bandwagon soon!





			
				SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> No worries Sweetie!!
> 
> Generally, I shampoo, rinse, then add the conditioner as a leave-in. I haven't been consistent with protein treatments like I used to be (Aphogee) because I haven't felt I've really needed it. Every blue moon I'll do it though. I also have not been deep conditioning like I used to. So maybe I'll do it once or twice a month with LeKair Cholesterol Cond. I've just gotten lazy and I like using as few products as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicki6 (Dec 15, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Yay
> 
> That's great!!  Also, congrats on your fitness goals!  You look awesome
> 
> SG



Thanks chica!!
I'm still a work in progress


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 15, 2005)

I dont deep condition as much now either @ Southern Girl...MNt has taken OVERRR.

My hair has never been in such good contion so near to my re-touch, its alll down to mnt .

deep conditoning is like a treat now, maybe every 2 weeks with Humecto. Its all good though, my hair responds more to deep conditioning bi-weekly now. when my hair was in a not-so-good state then it worked wonders, but now my hair is healthy its got an attitude problem!


----------



## nicki6 (Dec 17, 2005)

* SALE ALERT...SALE ALERT ..SALE ALERT*

Ladies,
Walgreens is selling the original 32 oz shampoo and conditioner for buy 1/get 1 free. That's $7 for 2 big bottles  

I have really been impressed with how quickly this product has reduced my shedding. I rinsed my hair in the shower and only lost a few hairs. This is a HUGHE improvement for me. I have been washing once weekly. I leave the conditioner in and braid my hair up while still wet.


----------



## kombov_dymond (Dec 18, 2005)

On my way to Walgreens with these big rollers in my head.  Thanks!


----------



## kombov_dymond (Dec 18, 2005)

I know this is a record for the latest reply, but thanks pet.  I hope I can keep it up.



			
				pet said:
			
		

> Your hair had some good growth Kombov!  Congrats!!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I'm new  here but I use Mane N Tail.  Thanks to Southerngirl.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 19, 2005)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> I dont deep condition as much now either @ Southern Girl...MNt has taken OVERRR.
> 
> My hair has never been in such good contion so near to my re-touch, its alll down to mnt .
> 
> deep conditoning is like a treat now, maybe every 2 weeks with Humecto. Its all good though, my hair responds more to deep conditioning bi-weekly now. when my hair was in a not-so-good state then it worked wonders, but now my hair is healthy its got an attitude problem!



That is so awesome Girly 

I just LOVE hearing stories like that, and it's nice to know that it's working for others!!!  Your hair looks great!  I'm sure you can appreciate the thickness of it now (unless it's always been that way).  I used to feel bad about not deep conditioning as much, but I never really feel like I need it.  I think I'll just stop kidding myself to think that I can ever go back to doing it weekly.  I'll try your bi-weekly method and see if that's more doable 

Keep up the good work, and keep us updated on your progress!!

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 19, 2005)

kombov_dymond said:
			
		

> On my way to Walgreens with these big rollers in my head.  Thanks!



Me too 

They don't have Walgreens here, but I'm going to Chicago to see my family for Christmas so I'll stock up there!!!

SG


----------



## determine3 (Dec 19, 2005)

I've been using mane and tail moisturizing conditioner but decided to buy the original conditioner this weekend.  First of all, it seems to do wonders on my daughter's thick hair.  I used it on her dry hair today (small amounts) and the comb ran thru her hair like it was nobody's business!!!!  Big step for me and her hair!!  I like this conditioner!!  I'm also going to buy the shampoo.  I already own the detangler......  Can't wait to see what it does for my hair.


----------



## wantlonghairagain (Dec 20, 2005)

You guys have me really thinking about using MNT.  I've been using Motions products for about a year.  My hair seems pretty healthy, but I would love to see some more growth.  I'm new here and need to come up with a regimen.  Right now, although my hair looks healthy I am seeing a lot of hairs in my comb.  And I have quite a few very short hairs on the top of my head that stick up.  What do you guys think?  Would MNT be a good line for me?


----------



## nicki6 (Dec 20, 2005)

Wantlonghairagain,
I am far from an expert, but I've been using the conditioner as a leavein for the past 2 weeks and my shedding has SIGNIFICANTLY decreased My hair is 4a/b and thick. I'm 7 weeks post relaxer and its helped make my hair quite manageable. The large bottle (32oz) its 2 for 1 (6.99) at Walgreen's. Its the best money, as of late, that I've spent on my hair

A wee bit offtopic.....ladies, if you don't have one, get a Jilbere shower comb. I bought one at Sally's Bty Supply for 1.49 and its a Godsend


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Dec 21, 2005)

wantlonghairagain said:
			
		

> You guys have me really thinking about using MNT. I've been using Motions products for about a year. My hair seems pretty healthy, but I would love to see some more growth. I'm new here and need to come up with a regimen. Right now, although my hair looks healthy I am seeing a lot of hairs in my comb. And I have quite a few very short hairs on the top of my head that stick up. What do you guys think? Would MNT be a good line for me?


 
Wow thought your username was mine


----------



## wantlonghairagain (Dec 21, 2005)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> Wow thought your username was mine


 
   They are pretty close huh?  At least we don't have the same avatar.


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey 

i used an adore rinse in Burgundy brown, and i wasn't too pleased with the "locked cuticle" effect. 

i've read that adore has protein, but i used the new version and i couldn't really see any protiens or derivitives (cant spell lol) of protein. 

so i ran back to my MNT 2day, but do u think it could be a problem using my mnt so soon after applying a rinse (i put the rinse on last night - then washed today)??

please help. i dont see any more breakage then usual, but what about next week or the week after?!

helppp
xxx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 23, 2005)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> i used an adore rinse in Burgundy brown, and i wasn't too pleased with the "locked cuticle" effect.
> 
> ...



Hey Girly,

I'm not 100% sure I understand the problem you're having b/c I don't know what a "locked cuticle" means - unless you mean locked like dreads?  Please forgive me if I'm way off base but I wasn't sure.

If you've gotten some tangling, it might be too much protein, but when I rinsed my hair with that black Clairol rinse several months ago, I used my MNT cond daily w/no ill effects.  As a matter of fact, I used all kinds of stuff in conjunction w/my MNT because it came out way too dark and I tried to get the rinse out as much as possible.  

How's it doing now?  Have you washed again?

SG


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 23, 2005)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Girly,
> 
> I'm not 100% sure I understand the problem you're having b/c I don't know what a "locked cuticle" means - unless you mean locked like dreads?  Please forgive me if I'm way off base but I wasn't sure.
> 
> ...




hey i've washed n airdryed its actually quite good! very shiney and mositurized


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 24, 2005)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> hey i've washed n airdryed its actually quite good! very shiney and mositurized



Yay 

Glad to hear!!!

SG


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 30, 2005)

I've tried the MNT depp condioner today, and woooowwww, my hair feels lovely and soft, i'm goin to use the original for a leave in aswell, best of both eh!


----------



## divinefavor (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's too late to join the club.  I purchased the Original Conditioner last week (buy one get one free at Walgreen's) and used it for the first time on Sunday morning before going to church.  I used it as a deep conditioner mixed with the ORS Replenishing pak.  After rinsing I used my Keracare Humecto for a little more moisture and then Elucence as a leave in.  My hair turned out sooooo nice and I got a lot of compliments from people at church.  I really think it was the MNT, my hair was shiny, bouncy, and felt so strong and looked very healthy.  Is this possible after one use?!?!?! 

I CO washed with it Wednesday night, I also mixed it with distilled water and another moisturizing conditioner to use as a leave in (because of fear that it may make my hair hard).  Next time I'm going to try SG's method that I read in another post about adding oil to it (but also add a little distilled water) when using as a leave in.  I think this product is great for my fine strands!

Thank you so much SG and all the other ladies here for suggestions and reviews!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 31, 2005)

Didn't read all the post, but decided to share w/all you MNT users the results my daughter received from using the MNT conditioner as a DC last night, her hair came out mega soft and super moisturized. I even dilluted the poo w/water and I like the pooing results better while diluted. Full strength was a little hard to wash out, so since it was half full awhile back I just added some H2o and it actually leaves her hair softer.


----------



## Candy_C (Dec 31, 2005)

BeautifulWideEyes said:
			
		

> Didn't read all the post, but decided to share w/all you MNT users the results my daughter received from using the MNT conditioner as a DC last night, her hair came out mega soft and super moisturized. I even dilluted the poo w/water and I like the pooing results better while diluted. Full strength was a little hard to wash out, so since it was half full awhile back I just added some H2o and it actually leaves her hair softer.




thats the best thing 2 do i've found. when they use it on horses they squeeze some in a bucket of warm water. 1 part shampoo, 3 parts water (for example).


my hair texture has completely changed since using MNT, its like my natural hair is back with a relaxed feel. i airdried and i have tight spirals all over, its very very cute! my mum said my texture has changed and now she accuses me of having "indian hair" thats why she MUST use heat on her "afro" hair every day...pssshhhh


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Jan 4, 2006)

Mane n' Tail sale spotted at Sally's.

Buy one get one free (shampoo and conditioner, mix or match) for 3.99, 12oz. 

I just bought today, can't wait to use!!!​


----------



## MiWay (Jan 4, 2006)

I just got the large conditioner from Sally's for $3.99.  I love it!!!  I wanna be part of the club!  Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze!!!  But seriously, I really love this stuff.  I haven't tried the shampoo yet...trying to stop this PJ'ism, but I do plan to buy some before the week is up.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 4, 2006)

*Well that is good to know, I am a Nexxus lover for my head of hair, but if they change the formula I may have to start using MNT on myself dilluted anyway, that means more product and less money to spend and it's already inexpensive, hmmmmm Plus my daughters hair is mega soft and shiny, I don't even have to moisturize her hair everyday I normally just oil her scalp w/WGO every 3 days and moisturize her braids lightly 1 a wk and her hair is thriving off the MNT especially in the health area. *


			
				Candy_C said:
			
		

> thats the best thing 2 do i've found. when they use it on horses they squeeze some in a bucket of warm water. 1 part shampoo, 3 parts water (for example).
> 
> 
> my hair texture has completely changed since using MNT, its like my natural hair is back with a relaxed feel. i airdried and i have tight spirals all over, its very very cute! my mum said my texture has changed and now she accuses me of having "indian hair" thats why she MUST use heat on her "afro" hair every day...pssshhhh


----------



## devin (Jan 4, 2006)

is it okay to use Lekair cholesterol as a dc when using MNT or is that too much protein? the reason i asked is b/c i am rotating wks between moisture and MNT(light protein) and want to know what wk to use Lekair as my dc, my moisture wk or my MNT week. Can someone help me out?


----------



## Zakina (Jan 5, 2006)

I got my MTG yesterday and applied for the first time the same day.
One thing I'm not getting is all the fuss about the smell....it ain't that bad!


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 5, 2006)

Safina87 said:
			
		

> I got my MTG yesterday and applied for the first time the same day.
> One thing I'm not getting is all the fuss about the smell....it ain't that bad!



*mtg and mnt are two different things love*


----------



## pretty-girl#1 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey ladies,

 Just thought I'd put my two cents in..... I've been using MNT since I began transitioning 34 weeks ago and I can honestly say that I have no problem dealing with my two textures or breakage because I use the MNT conditioner as a pre-poo and mix it in with whatever deep conditioner I decide to use! I love that stuff! I have no breakage since transitioning and I swear this stuff makes my hair feel like it's all the same texture! I would recommend MNT to anyone who has dry or brittle hair because it seems to revive damaged hair! When I started using it I was recovering from a bad hair color that left sections of hair all over my head with only 1" of hair! I mean it was broken off all over my head. No one could tell how bad it was damaged because my hair is extremely thick but I thought I would have to do the tony braxton cut! My hair is now all most the same length and I can't even tell the 1" spots from the others! An old white lady at Salley's told me she swore by MNT and ever since I started using it my hair has been on an upward journey! I did a neck length cut in May 05 and today my hair is at collar bone! I L-u-v M-NT-!


----------



## Zakina (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 5, 2006)

devin said:
			
		

> is it okay to use Lekair cholesterol as a dc when using MNT or is that too much protein? the reason i asked is b/c i am rotating wks between moisture and MNT(light protein) and want to know what wk to use Lekair as my dc, my moisture wk or my MNT week. Can someone help me out?



Not only is it OK, but I recommend it!  This is what I use whenever I want to deep condition, and it gives me a nice balance b/w protein and moisture.

You'll enjoy it, I'm sure!

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 5, 2006)

pretty-girl#1 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just thought I'd put my two cents in..... I've been using MNT since I began transitioning 34 weeks ago and I can honestly say that I have no problem dealing with my two textures or breakage because I use the MNT conditioner as a pre-poo and mix it in with whatever deep conditioner I decide to use! I love that stuff! I have no breakage since transitioning and I swear this stuff makes my hair feel like it's all the same texture! I would recommend MNT to anyone who has dry or brittle hair because it seems to revive damaged hair! When I started using it I was recovering from a bad hair color that left sections of hair all over my head with only 1" of hair! I mean it was broken off all over my head. No one could tell how bad it was damaged because my hair is extremely thick but I thought I would have to do the tony braxton cut! My hair is now all most the same length and I can't even tell the 1" spots from the others! An old white lady at Salley's told me she swore by MNT and ever since I started using it my hair has been on an upward journey! I did a neck length cut in May 05 and today my hair is at collar bone! I L-u-v M-NT-!



WOW!

What a great story!  I'm so excited about your progress.  It's also nice to know that you can use it while transitioning and never miss a beat (or a hair) 

Congrats girlie!!

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 5, 2006)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if it's too late to join the club.  I purchased the Original Conditioner last week (buy one get one free at Walgreen's) and used it for the first time on Sunday morning before going to church.  I used it as a deep conditioner mixed with the ORS Replenishing pak.  After rinsing I used my Keracare Humecto for a little more moisture and then Elucence as a leave in.  My hair turned out sooooo nice and I got a lot of compliments from people at church.  I really think it was the MNT, my hair was shiny, bouncy, and felt so strong and looked very healthy.  Is this possible after one use?!?!?!
> 
> I CO washed with it Wednesday night, I also mixed it with distilled water and another moisturizing conditioner to use as a leave in (because of fear that it may make my hair hard).  Next time I'm going to try SG's method that I read in another post about adding oil to it (but also add a little distilled water) when using as a leave in.  I think this product is great for my fine strands!
> 
> Thank you so much SG and all the other ladies here for suggestions and reviews!



Hey Darlin 

Welcome to the club!!!!  What an exciting way to kick off the new year!!!  Try the oil mixture when you can.  I got that idea from Mona and my hair likes it!!  I don't use it regularly, but every now and then I'll mix it in.

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 5, 2006)

SweetCaramel1 said:
			
		

> Mane n' Tail sale spotted at Sally's.
> 
> Buy one get one free (shampoo and conditioner, mix or match) for 3.99, 12oz.
> 
> I just bought today, can't wait to use!!!​




Off to get mine!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 5, 2006)

msbrown76 said:
			
		

> I just got the large conditioner from Sally's for $3.99.  I love it!!!  I wanna be part of the club!  Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze!!!  But seriously, I really love this stuff.  I haven't tried the shampoo yet...trying to stop this PJ'ism, but I do plan to buy some before the week is up.



Yay!!!  Welcome!!!


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 5, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Darlin
> 
> Welcome to the club!!!!  What an exciting way to kick off the new year!!!  Try the oil mixture when you can.  I got that idea from Mona and my hair likes it!!  I don't use it regularly, but every now and then I'll mix it in.
> 
> SG



Thanks for the warm welcome, SG!!!!  You are too sweet!!!

I'm going to try the oil mixture next week.  I don't feel like doing my hair this weekend. So as a treat I'm going to see Balisi (a member of this forum) for a wash and set on Saturday.  I'll be sure to come back and give an update on the oil mixture next week.  I have been using my mixture of distilled water, mnt and a moisturizing conditioner almost two weeks now while wearing my hair back (I really think my temple area is starting to feel in ).


----------



## devin (Jan 5, 2006)

oh great! can't wait to use on Friday! thanks! 



			
				SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Not only is it OK, but I recommend it! This is what I use whenever I want to deep condition, and it gives me a nice balance b/w protein and moisture.
> 
> You'll enjoy it, I'm sure!
> 
> SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 5, 2006)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> Thanks for the warm welcome, SG!!!!  You are too sweet!!!
> 
> I'm going to try the oil mixture next week.  I don't feel like doing my hair this weekend. So as a treat I'm going to see Balisi (a member of this forum) for a wash and set on Saturday.  I'll be sure to come back and give an update on the oil mixture next week.  I have been using my mixture of distilled water, mnt and a moisturizing conditioner almost two weeks now while wearing my hair back (I really think my temple area is starting to feel in ).



Sounds GREAT!  Let us know how it goes


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 5, 2006)

devin said:
			
		

> oh great! can't wait to use on Friday! thanks!



No problem 

You actually just reminded me that it's time for me to do a LeKair treatment.  BTW, if you don't like to use a lot of heat (like me), the LeKair treatment works just as well if you fully saturate your hair with it, then add a plastic cap and leave it on for about 45 min - 1 hour.  I haven't used my hooded dryer for my deep cond. treatments in over a year, and I still get great results.

HTH,

SG


----------



## pretty-girl#1 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks SG,

i know you've gotten this before but, u look like Aaliyah in ur pic!


----------



## devin (Jan 5, 2006)

glad i helped remind you. that's great info to know. i just bought the lekair shea butter cholesterol and I can't wait to use it! i really want my hair to thicken up. thanks for the info. b/c i don't like to use a lot of heat so i will definitely give that a try. 



			
				SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> No problem
> 
> You actually just reminded me that it's time for me to do a LeKair treatment. BTW, if you don't like to use a lot of heat (like me), the LeKair treatment works just as well if you fully saturate your hair with it, then add a plastic cap and leave it on for about 45 min - 1 hour. I haven't used my hooded dryer for my deep cond. treatments in over a year, and I still get great results.
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 7, 2006)

devin said:
			
		

> glad i helped remind you. that's great info to know. i just bought the lekair shea butter cholesterol and I can't wait to use it! i really want my hair to thicken up. thanks for the info. b/c i don't like to use a lot of heat so i will definitely give that a try.



Hope U like it  Let us know!!

SG


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Jan 9, 2006)

<sigh>... so i rediscovered mane n tail... this was after "discovering" the now discontinued DDTA (and then wondering what i would use to replace it since i couldn't get anymore) ... i will say this much... the deep moisturizing conditioner is simply wonderful for my hair... currently i'm using it in my daily cw and as a leave-in and my curls are super defined... so this is a keeper... i dont' remember how my first bout went with it when i was in high school but it's definitely come full circle... now i just have to figure out which moisturizer works best for me.. lol


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 12, 2006)

SqrpioQutie said:
			
		

> <sigh>... so i rediscovered mane n tail... this was after "discovering" the now discontinued DDTA (and then wondering what i would use to replace it since i couldn't get anymore) ... i will say this much... the deep moisturizing conditioner is simply wonderful for my hair... currently i'm using it in my daily cw and as a leave-in and my curls are super defined... so this is a keeper... i dont' remember how my first bout went with it when i was in high school but it's definitely come full circle... now i just have to figure out which moisturizer works best for me.. lol




Glad it's working for you!!!  I rediscovered too after using it many years ago.

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Fellow MNTers!!!!! 

Sale Update - Sale Update!

I was in Rite-Aid in Northern, VA yesterday, and they are having a buy-one-get-one free sale on the conditioner and shampoo!  I don't think the sale extends to the entire line, but I at least saw that the poo/cond. was on sale.

The sale is also available online.  Sale is thru January 14!  I missed the Sally sale so I grabbed a bunch the other day 

SG


----------



## Lady_Lioness (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi SG
Am I too late to become a fellow MNTers?

I remember using this product as child and it made my hair so thick and strong...I was using it during the summer and I loved it...but I really don't know what made me stop...I think it's when I started trying out NTM...I had little to no breakage while using it...and now I'm ready to start it up again.

I'm going to try the conditioner tonight...after my workout routine...I'm so excited...


----------



## cocowhite (Jan 12, 2006)

I know reading thru this thread there were some issues of the hair feeling hard, so one solution I found was that after I washing hair and applying my MNT conditioner as my leave-in, comb thru, then I apply NTM silk touch leave in cream and then seal with jojoba / sweet almond oil wrap and in the morning apply a little bit more NTM leave in and my hair doesn't get hard or at all...HTH...


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Jan 13, 2006)

update........ first use of MNT on my 3 year old's hair last week and mine.  our hair loved it!  she has the type of hair that usually "frizzes" after you wash.  it's been 5 days and no frizz!!!  her hair is silker, stayed smoother longer and looks healthier.  i've been trying to find the right combo for her for a long time now.  looks like i've found it  !

oh and my hair feels stronger and has much more elasticity!    two thumbs up for MNT


----------



## MiWay (Jan 13, 2006)

I just tried the shampoo and conditioner, and I love it.  My hair was so soft and silky afterwards.  These might be my staples!


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 13, 2006)

msbrown76 said:
			
		

> I just tried the shampoo and conditioner, and I love it.  My hair was so soft and silky afterwards.  These might be my staples!



I love the "Original" conditioner, but haven't tried the Shampoo.  Are you using the Original or the Deep Moisturizing?


----------



## MiWay (Jan 13, 2006)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> I love the "Original" conditioner, but haven't tried the Shampoo. Are you using the Original or the Deep Moisturizing?


 

The original one.  I wasn't sure how the deep moisturizing one would be, but I may try it one of these days.


----------



## nicki6 (Jan 15, 2006)

Another sale alert!!! 


Buy one, get one free on 32oz bottles at Walgreen's


----------



## Cooyah (Jan 15, 2006)

i started using MNT and i want to say THANK YOU LADIES, wow the original conditioner leaves my hair so soft, i use it as my leave in and then throughout the week i add a little water and conditioner to a bottle just to keep it mosturized. i like the deep mosturizing con also but just for a regular wash and the hair strengthener is great also. thanks so much


----------



## Lady_Lioness (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm so in love with the MNT original conditioner...I haven't tried the shampoo yet...I used it for my co-wash last week...and my hair came out feeling really soft and strong...I was experiencing a few breakage b4 using it and after one use...my breakage dramatically decreased...This is definitely going to be a keeper.

I tried the deep moisturizing con during the summer...and I liked it too...it gave my hair so much slip.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 15, 2006)

Lady_Lioness said:
			
		

> Hi SG
> Am I too late to become a fellow MNTers?
> 
> I remember using this product as child and it made my hair so thick and strong...I was using it during the summer and I loved it...but I really don't know what made me stop...I think it's when I started trying out NTM...I had little to no breakage while using it...and now I'm ready to start it up again.
> ...



Hey Lady Lioness 

Of course its not too late for you to join!!!  We'd love to have you 

Many of us who used this product in the past wonder why we ever stopped.  The good news is that you should enjoy the same benefits you once did.  I don't think they've changed the Original formulation much since I first used it about 13 years ago, but it seems to smell better than I remember.

Good luck using the conditioner!  Are you planning to co-wash?

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Ladies 

SOOOOOOO excited about all of the great updates with this stuff!  I'm just glad we're able to find it all on sale too 

Cocowhite - that's an awesome idea!  I've only tried mixing with oil which is also pretty nice, but I'll have to try your idea as well.  

Keep the updates coming!  

SG


----------



## boomboom1027 (Jan 15, 2006)

For anyone who lives by a Walgreens!! They are having a 2/6.99 sale on the MNT shampoo and conditioner (32 oz.)


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 15, 2006)

Don't laugh at me, but...I can't remember if I joined or not. If not, I will now! I've been using the Deep Moisturizing products for a few months now, and I love them! 

I use the poo once every 3-4 weeks, and I co wash once per week. 

I recently started mixing the conditioner with my Aveda oil and putting it on my dry hair. I have to say, my breakage is GONE. This stuff is great.


----------



## secretdiamond (Jan 15, 2006)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> Well I tried the infamous MNT conditioner finally. I used it as a leave in. I don't think I like it too much. It made my hair hard, but not too tangled which was good. I can see why others say it makes their hair feel stronger. I would have liked it despite the slight hardness had I not noticed a little more breakage than usual while I was combing my hair. I kept finding little pieces of hair on my hand and that made me very annoyed. I had to be VERY delicate while trying to comb my hair into a ponytail to airdry it. So I'm am airdying right now and waiting to see how my hair feels like when it's completely dry to see if I will just pop this in the trash or not. Funny thing is, I really want to like it and might just keep using it b/c I want my hair to be just like SG's! lol. Had it not been SG who recommended this, I would have thrown it away from the second I put it on my hair and cursed it.



Here is my updated review on MNT conditioner: I have been using it consistently to give it a real chance. I can't say I love it or not b/c I don't really notice a difference in softness other than what lacio lacio already gives me. BUT I do feel as if it is protecting my hair more and getting less breakage. I realized that I have to apply it to damp NOT wet hair for it to not break my hair into pieces while applying. And when I do apply it to damp hair, my hair stays soft and doesn't turn hard anymore.   So now, this is a keeper.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 15, 2006)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> Here is my updated review on MNT conditioner: I have been using it consistently to give it a real chance. I can't say I love it or not b/c I don't really notice a difference in softness other than what lacio lacio already gives me. BUT I do feel as if it is protecting my hair more and getting less breakage. I realized that I have to apply it to damp NOT wet hair for it to not break my hair into pieces while applying. And when I do apply it to damp hair, my hair stays soft and doesn't turn hard anymore.   So now, this is a keeper.



Welcome Lauren450!!

Secretdiamond - Thanks for posting this update.  You are absolutely right about the damp/vs wet hair.  This works better for me as well.  At some point I realized that when I towel-dry my hair after shampooing, if I leave the towel on my head for a long time then put the leave-in cond. in, it works much better than when completely wet - at least for air-drying.  Sometimes when I'm rushing I put it on while my hair is too wet, and I'll get a few strands - not breakage, but mostly long hairs that shed during comb-out.  

The other option I've found that works is that if I put the cond. on wet and immediately apply oil, I don't have this problem as much.  I generally switch back-and-forth with my methods.  

SG


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 16, 2006)

MNT ALWAYS SAVES MY DAY! i attacked my hair with Scurl the other day it it turned into stiff tree branches!!

as always MNT stopped the stiffness, brought back the texture and stopped any sneaky breakage that was looking 2 catch me unawares!


----------



## naturaline (Jan 16, 2006)

mnt gives mega softness!! i just found out they sell it in my hometown! thank God its a life saver LOL, no more overseas postage  
But yeah, when mixed with msm my comes out like silk... and it stays lik that (i love it)


----------



## Ronda123 (Jan 16, 2006)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> Here is my updated review on MNT conditioner: I have been using it consistently to give it a real chance. I can't say I love it or not b/c I don't really notice a difference in softness other than what lacio lacio already gives me. BUT I do feel as if it is protecting my hair more and getting less breakage. I realized that I have to apply it to damp NOT wet hair for it to not break my hair into pieces while applying. And *when I do apply it to damp hair, my hair stays soft and doesn't turn hard anymore.*  So now, this is a keeper.


 
I have found this to work for me as well. I would like to add that it also works when my hair is completely dry...my hair stays soft until my next wash day.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 16, 2006)

Yay 

That's awesome Candy C and Naturaline!!  It most definitely is a life-saver!  I just co-washed my hair and I'm just loving the way my hair feels now while damp with a bit of strengthener and conditioner in it.

I love the softness!!

SG


----------



## mommatide (Jan 16, 2006)

*HI EVERYONE! SOUTHERNGIRL, I THINK IT'S GREAT HOW YOU RESPOND TO REPLY'S...YOU ARE SO GRACIOUS *

*OK, I HAVE BEEN READING THIS THREAD ON AND OFF, AND TODAY I PURCHASED THIS PRODUCT AT THE BIG WALGREEN'S 241 SALE...SO, I WILL LET YOU KNOW IF IT WORKS AS WELL FOR ME. UNTIL THEN, KEEP UP THE GREAT MOMENTUM, IT'S EXCITING STUFF *


----------



## Puddles (Jan 16, 2006)

*Hi all....
I'm a MnT user as well. I love how it leaves my hair soft and silky. My waves are more defined as well.*


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 16, 2006)

mommatide said:
			
		

> *HI EVERYONE! SOUTHERNGIRL, I THINK IT'S GREAT HOW YOU RESPOND TO REPLY'S...YOU ARE SO GRACIOUS *
> 
> *OK, I HAVE BEEN READING THIS THREAD ON AND OFF, AND TODAY I PURCHASED THIS PRODUCT AT THE BIG WALGREEN'S 241 SALE...SO, I WILL LET YOU KNOW IF IT WORKS AS WELL FOR ME. UNTIL THEN, KEEP UP THE GREAT MOMENTUM, IT'S EXCITING STUFF *



You are such a sweetie 

It's pretty fun reading and responding to the posts (although I know I miss a lot).  I'm just always so happy to see all of the success stories!  I know that the product doesn't work for everyone, and it does take some getting used to, but I've just had such great results that I'm always eager to share with others!  

You're right, it has gained lots of momentum.  Let's hope it keeps going 

Let us know how it works for you.  There's lots of recipes/recommendations in the thread.  I know it's waaaaaaaay long, but I think it's great having it all in one place 

Regards,

SG


----------



## mommatide (Jan 19, 2006)

*OK, I'M BACK WITH MY RESULT'S FROM THE MNT TRIAL RUN..................IT WORKED GREAT! I MUST ADMIT, I DID NOT THINK I WOULD GET THIS KIND OF SHINE AND SOFTNESS FROM A CONDITIONER WITH PROTEIN, BUT I'M SO PLEASED WITH MY HAIR.*

*I 1ST WASHED WITH THE ORIGINAL POO, DID NOT LIKE THE WAY IT MADE MY HAIR FEEL STRIPPED. SO I FOLLOWED WITH A QUICK WASH WITH MY KERACARE. OK, THEN I DEEP CON WITH MY MOISTUREFUSE FOR 20MIN. AFTER THAT I APPLIED WGO TO MY SCALP AND END'S, THEN APPLIED MNT COND AS A LEAVE IN, WITH A FEW DROP'S OF WGO MIXED IN. THEN PROCEEDED TO ROLLERSET, USING ONLY WATER.*

*MY HUSBAND SAID MY HAIR LOOKED GREAT! I COULD NOT GET OVER HOW SOFT AND SHINY IT WAS. HE ALSO MADE A COMMENT ON HOW MY HAIR WAS FULLER, SEEM TO HAVE MORE BODY THAN USUAL. I WILL RETURN THE SHAMPOO AND STOCK UP ON COND.*

*THANKS AGAIN SG, AND ALL OF YOU WHO HAVE SHARED YOUR EXPERIENCES *


----------



## Lshona (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi, after reading ever one's posts about MNT, I went and bought the shampoo and conditioner .I'll see if it works for me. Is it ok to use the conditoner as a mositurizer and than add oil to seal it in ? (I've been using Sta So Fro for when I just pin my hair back, and NTM when I use my Caruso's)I see that the MNT conditioner has glycerin in it so if my hair likes it I could eliminate the Sta So Fro and the NTM. But will my hair curl with the Caruso's after I use the MNT conditioner ? I guess I'll find out soon enough!


----------



## cocowhite (Jan 24, 2006)

I definitely like the strengther and the detangler alot.


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 25, 2006)

How's everyone using the detangler?  I've had a bottle of the detangler for about 2 weeks and haven't used it yet.  TIA for your help!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Puddles, Mommatide, LShona, Cocowhite, and Divine 

Mommatide - some users have complained about that "stripped" feeling , but I don't think it's stripping your hair.  Overtime your hair will adjust and you won't feel it - at least my hair responded that way.  As soon as I wash, I always add a bit of strengthener or detangler, and it makes it soft and supple for the comb-thru.  Sounds like your method turned out OK in the end!

LShona - The way you are describing using the conditioner will work fine - I've done this.  I've either added oil to the conditioner, or just applied the conditioner and added some oil to my hair.  Not sure about Caruso's though, I've never used them.  Not even sure I know what they are 

Cocowhite - Hey Girlie! Those are two of my favorite products as well.  I sometimes will spray some of the strengthener onto my ponytail when I feel it's a bit dry.

HTH,
SG


----------



## Jada (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Southerngurl, I was just wondering how do you apply your african pride hair grease do you apply it to each section of hair or just to the scalp...also how do you moisturize on a daily basis do you condion wash daily?


----------



## Lshona (Jan 27, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Puddles, Mommatide, LShona, Cocowhite, and Divine
> 
> LShona - The way you are describing using the conditioner will work fine - I've done this. I've either added oil to the conditioner, or just applied the conditioner and added some oil to my hair. Not sure about Caruso's though, I've never used them. Not even sure I know what they are
> 
> ...


 
Thanks SG for responding. I put the conditioner in my hair then some olive oil at night, and in the mornin my hair curls fine with the Caruso steam rollers.


----------



## cocowhite (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Southerngurl, I just started using the strengthner when my hair feels dry too. I also use it with the new MNT olive oil moisturizer when works great too.

divinefavor- I use my detangler after washing and conditioning. I part my hair into four sections, pin up the other three and spray detangler on the section I am planning to work on and let it penatrate for a minute and my jilbere comb glides right through. HTH


----------



## Candy_C (Jan 27, 2006)

the only bad thing i have to say bout MNT was when i used it three days after i used an Affirm treatment (i had my relaxer the same day as the affirm) my hair was stiff and lost its curl, it felt strwy...but i guess thats because of the protein content of the affirm and the mnt!!

i'm on keracare for a bit then its back to mnt


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 27, 2006)

Jada said:
			
		

> Hey Southerngurl, I was just wondering how do you apply your african pride hair grease do you apply it to each section of hair or just to the scalp...also how do you moisturize on a daily basis do you condion wash daily?



Hi Jada 

You must be reading my hair journal on Fotki to know about African Pride!  I don't really use it consistently, but when I do, I part my hair in small sections and apply to my scalp.  I don't put any on my hair.  

As for moisture, I rarely use anything but leave-in conditioner (MNT), and the strengthener.  I'll use a bit of Wild Growth oil occasionally, but I don't do anything for daily moisture.  I also don't co-wash daily anymore b/c my hair was growing too fast.  Now I co-wash about once per week, and shampoo once per week.

I'm trying to fine-tune my regimen again since I stopped co-washing.  I haven't had as much time to spend on it, so as a result there's a lot less manipulation.  It's paying off!

HTH,
SG


----------



## alexstin (Jan 27, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> As for moisture, I rarely use anything but leave-in conditioner (MNT), and the strengthener.  I'll use a bit of Wild Growth oil occasionally, but I don't do anything for daily moisture.  SG



So you're saying you don't put ANYTHING on your hair on some days! How in the world do you manage that?

By the way, your hair is gorgeous! 

Valerie


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 27, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> the only bad thing i have to say bout MNT was when i used it three days after i used an Affirm treatment (i had my relaxer the same day as the affirm) my hair was stiff and lost its curl, it felt strwy...but i guess thats because of the protein content of the affirm and the mnt!!
> 
> i'm on keracare for a bit then its back to mnt



Hey Girlie 

Yeah, sound like it may have been a lil' too much protein, but the moisture from keracare shd do the trick.  I'm not familiar w/the Affirm trtmt, but a moisture boost shd work.  Either that or a good deep condition!

SG


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 28, 2006)

cocowhite said:
			
		

> Hey Southerngurl, I just started using the strengthner when my hair feels dry too. I also use it with the new MNT olive oil moisturizer when works great too.
> 
> divinefavor- I use my detangler after washing and conditioning. I part my hair into four sections, pin up the other three and spray detangler on the section I am planning to work on and let it penatrate for a minute and my jilbere comb glides right through. HTH




Thanks!

Does putting the detagler in your hair keep it from swinging/bouncing?


----------



## Jada (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank you Southerngurl I will try it only on my scalp only and not the hair I did notice that it is a bit sticky and thick and my hair is very fine...so far I am really loving the MNT products I think I have some strengthner around here somewhere I will try a little of that...since starting these products I am no longer a product junkie thanks so much for all of your help!!!!
Jada


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 28, 2006)

alexstin said:
			
		

> So you're saying you don't put ANYTHING on your hair on some days! How in the world do you manage that?
> 
> By the way, your hair is gorgeous!
> 
> Valerie



Hi Alextin,

Yes, some days I don't put anything on my hair except a little water.  Lately I've been wearing it like this:
http://public.fotki.com/SouthernGirlz/the_protective_styles-1/the_protective_styles/img_1268.html

It stays for days in this style - sometimes the whole week.  On wash days, I put MNT conditioner in as a leave-in and it sort of "sets it" like a gel because when it dries it hardens a bit.  I tie a scarf on it at night (taking off the hair clip) and when I get up in the morning and take a shower, I let my hair get a little bit of a mist so that when I get ready to put the clip back on, it's nice and smooth.  At times I'll put a little more conditioner on the sides so they lay down flat, but not much.

I'll also put a little strengther on my ponytail occasionally during the week if it looks dry, but usually the water is all I need. 

This past summer when I was co-washing my hair I would co-wash in the AM, then drive to work w/the windows down and let my hair air-dry w/a little scarf on the front as shown here:
http://public.fotki.com/SouthernGirlz/2004_hair_journey/the_hair/scarf.html

On those days I put nothing in my hair, just leave-in conditioner occasionally.

I guess I'm pretty lucky with my hair that I don't have to put a lot of product on it to make it behave.  Oh - thanks for the compliment 

HTH,
SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jan 28, 2006)

Jada said:
			
		

> Thank you Southerngurl I will try it only on my scalp only and not the hair I did notice that it is a bit sticky and thick and my hair is very fine...so far I am really loving the MNT products I think I have some strengthner around here somewhere I will try a little of that...since starting these products I am no longer a product junkie thanks so much for all of your help!!!!
> Jada



No problem Jada!

I forgot to mention - I wear my hair back in a ponytail most days so MNT on the scalp is great because I don't have to comb it out until I wash again.  I don't put it on my scalp if its down. 

You'll find a way that makes your hair respond best to it after using it for a while.  It took me a long time to get comfy with it and figure how much to use.  Even now if I use too much on my hair it's not a pretty sight 

Good luck,
SG


----------



## BahaGirl (Jan 29, 2006)

SouthernGrl,

All this time I thought that was Aaliyah in that picture until I looked at your album. I'm thinking about trying the MNT product line, but I'm a simple girl, I don't want to use a product that I have to be extra careful when using it. Can I use MNT with simple care? And I have one mo' question, did you always have long hair or do you think MNT contributed to your hair length?


----------



## RootPunch (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, I'm convinced.  I think I'll jump on the MNT bandwagon also.  I'll be getting mine tomorrow.
Thanks for all the wonderful reviews.
RP


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

I was on the MNT bandwagon until my products ran out 
The problem is I am in England and the only place I know that sells it sells small 6oz bottles shampoo/conditioner/detangler/shine on for £20/$40.

I don't like being ripped off! does anyone know of any sites that ship to U.K?


----------



## lolla2005 (Jan 30, 2006)

do you in London?
if so, you can get MNT in Peckam..


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

No, i'm in manchester...looks like i'll have to travel the 5hours to london then!
what shop is it that stocks them please and do you have a telephone number?
T.I.A


----------



## cocowhite (Jan 30, 2006)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Does putting the detagler in your hair keep it from swinging/bouncing?



No not all...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 1, 2006)

BahaGirl said:
			
		

> SouthernGrl,
> 
> All this time I thought that was Aaliyah in that picture until I looked at your album. I'm thinking about trying the MNT product line, but I'm a simple girl, I don't want to use a product that I have to be extra careful when using it. Can I use MNT with simple care? And I have one mo' question, did you always have long hair or do you think MNT contributed to your hair length?



Hey Bahagirl 

You are so sweet  Thanks so much for that compliment.  I am a HUGE Aaliyah fan, so that really made my day.

Don't worry, I'm a simple girl too, which is why I like MNT because I don't have to use a lot of other stuff in my hair.  You only have to be careful when using the conditioner if you choose to use it as a leave-in because it tends to harden once you put it in your hair if you plan to air-dry.  There are no issues at all if you blow-dry - at least not for me.  I just try to stay away from heat so I'd rather deal with the crunchies.  Go ahead and try using it the way you would any other product line.  Your hair may respond totally different than mine does!!

As for my hair, I've always had a nice length, but I've also been quite scissor-happy at times.  I've cut my hair as short as a chin-length bob, and shoulder-length and it always (knock on wood) grows back.  I would attribute my growth to MNT, little heat-styling, grease or oil when I've used it consistently, and my HF37 vitamins, protective styles, and co-washing.  Now I'm not doing anything to "make" my hair grow faster and it's still groiwng healthy.  I stopped taking HF37 (for 1 year), I don't co-wash or wear protective styles, and I rarely use any oil.  I still don't use much heat though, so I think that really healps maintain healthy hair.

HTH,
SG


----------



## Luvableboo (Feb 2, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> -Helmet Head (hair that feels too stiff after using the conditioner)
> -Breakage
> -Dryness
> ...




I was having a little breakage for the past months...  So I decided to try Mnt again ... praying..   it made my hair hard before.. but this time I tried mixing the Mnt con. with a little WGO and much better results..  The shampoo is fierce tangled my hair but I won't give up on it yet!!!  Work in progress!!


 Thanks SG


----------



## BahaGirl (Feb 3, 2006)

Southerngrl,

How often do you use MnT? I'm pretty sure you said it somewhere in this post but there are too many pages to sift through. And do you suggest that someone by the detangler if they are going to use the shampoo?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 4, 2006)

Luvableboo said:
			
		

> I was having a little breakage for the past months...  So I decided to try Mnt again ... praying..   it made my hair hard before.. but this time I tried mixing the Mnt con. with a little WGO and much better results..  The shampoo is fierce tangled my hair but I won't give up on it yet!!!  Work in progress!!
> 
> 
> Thanks SG



Yeah, don't give up.  I always mention that it took a while for my hair to respond favorably to it, but now that it has, MNT is here to stay!

Try to stick w/it of you can.  Good luck, and my fingers are cossed 

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Feb 4, 2006)

BahaGirl said:
			
		

> Southerngrl,
> 
> How often do you use MnT? I'm pretty sure you said it somewhere in this post but there are too many pages to sift through. And do you suggest that someone by the detangler if they are going to use the shampoo?



Since I reached my goal a while back, I really don't have a regimen anymore.  I've actually gotten quite lazy  I have techniques that I'll never sway from, but I don't have a set washing/conditioning regimen anymore.

I'd say I probably co-wash once or twice per week, and I'll use shampoo once per week.  My hair is really healthy now, so I've been slacking on my deep conditioning and protein treatments.  Also, I've not had to do a deep trim in a while - just a light dusting a couple of months ago.

As for the detangler, I would recommend it after shampooing.  It works great!  Especially since some have complained that the shampoo leaves their hair a bit tangled.

HTH,

SG


----------



## nicki6 (Feb 15, 2006)

For anyone that's looking for a replacement to Elasta's Mango butter. Try MNT Carrot Oil Creme...Its my new  Very moisturizing and smells good.


----------



## lolla2005 (Feb 15, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> No, i'm in manchester...looks like i'll have to travel the 5hours to london then!
> what shop is it that stocks them please and do you have a telephone number?
> T.I.A



sorry for replying you so late, but I didn't see the post.. 

MNT is sold everywhere in every BSS in Peckam High Street, especially at ACE (103-113 Rye Lane Peckham, SE15 4S). Sorry but I couldn't find the phone number.

Hope you can come to London one of these days!


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 15, 2006)

I am back on the bandwagon.  My hair has been trippin!  I have a stress area in the back of my lower middle of my head, breakage city.  I work out so I am going to condition wash with MNT during the week.  I've read a lot but do people dc with MNT?  Or follow up with a mositurizing cond.?  I cw yesterday my roots feel great (6 weeks post touchup) but my hair is dry.  It had slowed the breakage down.


----------



## felicia (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm in! which products do you recomment? how do you use them(i.e deep conditioner,leave-in, etc? do you use this line exclusively? do you blowdry or air dry? if airdry, how do you airdry(bun, straightdown, etc)?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 16, 2006)

lolla2005 said:
			
		

> sorry for replying you so late, but I didn't see the post..
> 
> MNT is sold everywhere in every BSS in Peckam High Street, especially at ACE (103-113 Rye Lane Peckham, SE15 4S). Sorry but I couldn't find the phone number.
> 
> Hope you can come to London one of these days!


 

*Guess what arrived today? A 32oz MNT shampoo, 320z conditioner, Hair strenghener , Hair and body mist, Maximum herbal grow....I'm very happy, about to go wash my hair now!  *
*(I ALSO got me some Surge products, woojee cream, ultra Max, plus 14 revaitaliser)*

*I'm in Ladies, officially  *


----------



## lolla2005 (Feb 16, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> *Guess what arrived today? A 32oz MNT shampoo, 320z conditioner, Hair strenghener , Hair and body mist, Maximum herbal grow....I'm very happy, about to go wash my hair now!  *
> *(I ALSO got me some Surge products, woojee cream, ultra Max, plus 14 revaitaliser)*
> 
> *I'm in Ladies, officially  *



WOWWWWWWWW!   

I'm really impressed! did you come down to  London or you ordered them online?

I want to try using MNT regularly too, but the first time I tried the conditioner my hair shed a lot, I was like   

but it's working very well for my mum..it works like a charm and she doesn't see broken or shed hair any longer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 17, 2006)

lolla2005 said:
			
		

> WOWWWWWWWW!
> 
> I'm really impressed! did you come down to London or you ordered them online?
> 
> ...


 
I was going to go London but ordered online! Finally found  a shop that is reliable. Since i began MNT'ing in December I knew that it was the right products for me, but the shops only sold small bottles! I now have a nice supply  I will keep you all updated but i do know my hair feels stronger after two months use.


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 17, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> I was going to go London but ordered online! Finally found  a shop that is reliable. Since i began MNT'ing in December I knew that it was the right products for me, but the shops only sold small bottles! I now have a nice supply  I will keep you all updated but i do know my hair feels stronger after two months use.


 

ooh what site did you use? i dont see any strengthener around anymore


----------



## Samaria (Feb 17, 2006)

I've finally joined the club, I bought the conditioner, I will try the shampoo after I run out of my other shampoos, I will try the conditioner next condition wash.


----------



## BahaGirl (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

Southerngirl-

I bought the shampoo and I noticed it's like a clarifying shampoo. Is that what the MNT shampoo is? If so, I want to take it back cause I already have one.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 21, 2006)

ladies I am in! Going to pick up the org. & deep moisturizing co this weekend. I plan to come back & read all the posts when I get a chance later on this week.


----------



## BaBy_PhAt (Feb 21, 2006)

Salaam,

I am now in the club  I brought the original MNT Poo and Cd also the leave in treatment and detanglar. I will keep you all posted on the results


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*



			
				BahaGirl said:
			
		

> Southerngirl-
> 
> I bought the shampoo and I noticed it's like a clarifying shampoo. Is that what the MNT shampoo is? If so, I want to take it back cause I already have one.



its just strong, mix it with lots of water, you only need a small blob of shampoo. make sure u rinse it THOUROUHLY, then rinse it out 3 more times for luck!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*

I'm now jumping on the MNT bandwagon. I bought the conditioner this past weekend, using it as a leave in conditioner. 
If I use a DEEP conditioner like ORS Deep Penetrating pak.. is it safe to use the MNT conditioner as a leave in?


----------



## cocowhite (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: The Official Mane \'N Tail Users Club*



			
				trinidarkie1 said:
			
		

> I'm now jumping on the MNT bandwagon. I bought the conditioner this past weekend, using it as a leave in conditioner.
> If I use a DEEP conditioner like ORS Deep Penetrating pak.. is it safe to use the MNT conditioner as a leave in?



 You sure can, use it as a leave in conditioner.


----------



## cocowhite (Feb 23, 2006)

Has any one use the deep moisturizing conditioner, and if so, how do you like it? I pick this up by mistake thinking I was getting the MNT deep moisturizing shamepoo.

I had to correct that meant to has any one used the new version.


----------



## cocowhite (Feb 23, 2006)

felicia said:
			
		

> i'm in! which products do you recomment? how do you use them(i.e deep conditioner,leave-in, etc? do you use this line exclusively? do you blowdry or air dry? if airdry, how do you airdry(bun, straightdown, etc)?



I use the deep moisturizing shampoo becuase it gives me the same results as the Cream of nature shampoo. I use the MTN original conditioner as a leave in after I finishing washing my hair, apply some oils and next day apply NTM (neutrogena triple moisture) silk touch leave cream to soften up my hair. No I don't use this exclusively, but I'm trying to get to the point of just having my main hair products. I air dry in bun, take down the next and add my water moisturer by MNT which olive oil and add some jojoba or almond oil to my hair and back up into a bun. This is basically my ongoing routine. HTH


----------



## Dark&Lovley (Feb 23, 2006)

Count me in too I just bought the Mane n Tail Poo & Con about 2wks ago & so far so Good  I'll keep you posted with results 






* Currently shld length trying to attain*
*bra strap length  *


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm going to do my second Surge Power Wash with my Mane n Tail Conditioner. Yippee! 
I cant wait to see results.


----------



## felicia (Feb 24, 2006)

cocowhite said:
			
		

> I use the deep moisturizing shampoo becuase it gives me the same results as the Cream of nature shampoo. I use the MTN original conditioner as a leave in after I finishing washing my hair, apply some oils and next day apply NTM (neutrogena triple moisture) silk touch leave cream to soften up my hair. No I don't use this exclusively, but I'm trying to get to the point of just having my main hair products. I air dry in bun, take down the next and add my water moisturer by MNT which olive oil and add some jojoba or almond oil to my hair and back up into a bun. This is basically my ongoing routine. HTH



thanks, i ended up getting the deep moisturizing line too. where are you all finding the detangler? i cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 24, 2006)

MNT users there's a sale at Sally's Buy 1 Get 1 Free! Just a head's up!


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Feb 24, 2006)

So guess what I finally tried the Mane N Tail Texturizing Conditioner as a leave in this past weekend for the first time in maybe 3 years. My deep condition had left my hair a little too soft and I realized I needed a little protein. The conditioner instantly made my hair stronger and it stopped coming out when I combed it.

I pulled my hair into a wet ponytail and went to bed. In the morning I blow dried and my hair felt strong and soft.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 24, 2006)

I had to whip out my original light protein...Mane N Tail Original Formula...
on my 16 weeks post touch up hair...

I use it as a pre-poo, slapped it on my head after I got in from work...worked it into the roots, left it there for at least a 1/2 hour...

I followed up with some Humecto for five minutes...and my hair was straight...minimal shedding...and combable.

*thumbs up*


----------



## freedom (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey ladies I want to jump on the bandwagon with you guys. I just joined LHCF a few days but I have been using MNT for a while. I like alot but am still trying to figure out how much to use on my hair. I cow daily with vo5 and then apply the regular conditionar as a leave in. I added olive oil and 2 drops of peppermint oil to it because I saw that someone else did the same thing and got good results. Seems to be working ok,just some days I have more shedding than others. I got the regular shampooe but don't use it 'cause it made my hair completely dry. thinking about getting the moisturizing shampooe, the pj in me really doesn't need to . 

we'll see!


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Feb 25, 2006)

freedom said:
			
		

> I got the regular shampooe but don't use it 'cause it made my hair completely dry. thinking about getting the moisturizing shampooe, the pj in me really doesn't need to .



Hey Freedom, I had the same problem with the shampoo drying my hair out...try diluting the shampoo with water in a bottle.  It's not as strong and your hair still gets clean.  Works for me!


----------



## dcstarr (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok I went to the BSS yesterday and say a plethora of MTG products.. I read the back of the bottle on the regular conditioner and it says RINSE... So is everyone using the original conditioner as a leave in??


----------



## freedom (Feb 25, 2006)

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> Hey Freedom, I had the same problem with the shampoo drying my hair out...try diluting the shampoo with water in a bottle. It's not as strong and your hair still gets clean. Works for me!


 

Thanks womanly charm Ill have to try that!


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hello!

I purchased some MNT yesterday and used it according to the directions on the back; I will try leaving some in next time. I have a question about the ingredients. On the back of my bottle Hydrolyzed *Protein* is not listed as an ingredient, Hydrolyzed *Cellulose* is. Is this a protein? For those of you who have been using this for a while do you notice a difference in your hair since the formula has been changed?

I read a lot of this thread trying to see if anyone had brought this up before and I didn't see it mentioned. However, I must confess I did not read every page of the thread so if this has already been discussed forgive me. TIA.


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 26, 2006)

Bumping; hoping someone will respond


----------



## cocowhite (Feb 27, 2006)

felicia said:
			
		

> thanks, i ended up getting the deep moisturizing line too. where are you all finding the detangler? i cant find it anywhere.




I found it at the local Beauty Supply Store and Sally's.


----------



## cocowhite (Feb 27, 2006)

dcstarr said:
			
		

> Ok I went to the BSS yesterday and say a plethora of MTG products.. I read the back of the bottle on the regular conditioner and it says RINSE... So is everyone using the original conditioner as a leave in??




I have the original MNT and the new one and it's on the original where it has you can use it as a leave in conditioner.


----------



## cocowhite (Feb 27, 2006)

testimony777 said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I purchased some MNT yesterday and used it according to the directions on the back; I will try leaving some in next time. I have a question about the ingredients. On the back of my bottle Hydrolyzed *Protein* is not listed as an ingredient, Hydrolyzed *Cellulose* is. Is this a protein? For those of you who have been using this for a while do you notice a difference in your hair since the formula has been changed?
> 
> I read a lot of this thread trying to see if anyone had brought this up before and I didn't see it mentioned. However, I must confess I did not read every page of the thread so if this has already been discussed forgive me. TIA.



I think it is on the original but I have to check and get back with you on that.


----------



## testimony777 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for replying cocowhite! I went and purchased another bottle today and the ingredients listed are the same as what was posted on this site, it includes Hydrolized protien. I called Straight Arrow and left a message regarding the different ingredient lists so hopefully I will hear back from them soon. Thanks again .


----------



## cocowhite (Feb 28, 2006)

No problem! I notice that on the original it has the collagen and on the deep conditioning formula has wheat protein.


----------



## Lady_Lioness (Feb 28, 2006)

testimony777 said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I purchased some MNT yesterday and used it according to the directions on the back; I will try leaving some in next time. I have a question about the ingredients. On the back of my bottle Hydrolyzed *Protein* is not listed as an ingredient, Hydrolyzed *Cellulose* is. *Is this a protein? For those of you who have been using this for a while do you notice a difference in your hair since the formula has been changed?*
> I read a lot of this thread trying to see if anyone had brought this up before and I didn't see it mentioned. However, I must confess I did not read every page of the thread so if this has already been discussed forgive me. TIA.



I didn't know that the formula changed...Did it really?...b/c the one I bought not too long ago has hydrolyzed protein as the listed ingredient.


----------



## Lady_Lioness (Feb 28, 2006)

testimony777 said:
			
		

> Thanks for replying cocowhite! *I went and purchased another bottle today and the ingredients listed are the same as what was posted on this site, it includes Hydrolized protien.* I called Straight Arrow and left a message regarding the different ingredient lists so hopefully I will hear back from them soon. Thanks again .



Oh ok...I just seen this message...Mami, you scared me for a moment there.


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 1, 2006)

lol. No need to be scared. I do wonder why there are two different ingredient lists. Both of the bottles that I purchased say original main n' tail; other than the size of the bottles they look exactly the same in terms of labeling, but they have different ingredients listed on the back . I will post again when I hear back from the company.

On another note I am loving this product!!!! I can already see a reduction in the number of shed hairs I have when I rinse. I have only used the one with the hydrolyzed cellulose but so far so good. I will try the ORIGINAL original formula tomorrow. 

I am so glad I found this site and this thread  !


----------



## testimony777 (Mar 2, 2006)

I just spoke with a rep from straight arrow regarding the different ingredient lists on the two bottles of Mane N’ Tail that I purchased (one from Walgreen’s one from Sally’s). The rep told me that Mane N' Tail purchased at Sally's BSS or any other place that ships products overseas has to list the ingredients more specifically than Mane N' Tail sold at Walgreen’s or target per the regulations of the countries they ship to. The formulas are the same.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Mar 2, 2006)

testimony777 said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I purchased some MNT yesterday and used it according to the directions on the back; I will try leaving some in next time. I have a question about the ingredients. On the back of my bottle Hydrolyzed *Protein* is not listed as an ingredient, Hydrolyzed *Cellulose* is. Is this a protein? For those of you who have been using this for a while do you notice a difference in your hair since the formula has been changed?
> 
> I read a lot of this thread trying to see if anyone had brought this up before and I didn't see it mentioned. However, I must confess I did not read every page of the thread so if this has already been discussed forgive me. TIA.



Thanks Testimony for the info!

I had gone off to do a bit of research and read the rest of the thread to see your answer from Straight Arrow.  Thanks for the update!!!  Glad you're having success  

SG


----------



## cocowhite (Mar 16, 2006)

Well I did CW with the deep moisturizing conditioner and the original formula and my hair was so soft and silky. I love it. I will definitely be doing more CW, if I can continue to get the same benefits...


----------



## felicia (Mar 17, 2006)

is there a difference btw the original and moisturizing other than the obvious? why does everyone prefer the original over the deep moisturizing one?


----------



## cocowhite (Mar 17, 2006)

felicia said:
			
		

> is there a difference btw the original and moisturizing other than the obvious? why does everyone prefer the original over the deep moisturizing one?



Hmmm...good question. I really don't know, I personally only use the original one as a leave in conditioner and bought the moisturizing one by mistake, I  thought I was grabbing the moisturizing shampoo. 
I can probably take guess that the original has been on the market for awhile and has been tested to help with growing and cutting dowing the breakage, whereas the moisturizing is a new formula that has just been put out on the market in that last couple of years and no one really has vouched whether there are any good or bad benefits from the using the new version. It's funny that I have seen in some of my old magazines the moisturizing verson and never thought about it trying it, but then again I still in weaves.


----------



## Candy_C (Mar 17, 2006)

i hated the moisturizing one, just thought it was a waste of money really, i gave it to my cousin. i love the original one tho. i wish i tried the moisturizing shampoo...


----------



## felicia (Mar 17, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> i hated the moisturizing one, just thought it was a waste of money really, i gave it to my cousin. i love the original one tho. i wish i tried the moisturizing shampoo...



what didnt you like about the moisturizing one?


----------



## Candy_C (Mar 17, 2006)

felicia said:
			
		

> what didnt you like about the moisturizing one?



well i kind of had high expectations. it was just cheap and built up on my hair, it softened it, but nothing brilliant. Compared to the other moisture conditioners i use i thought that this would be excellent as the original performs so well. 

it works well on the other ladies hair tho, my hairs just picky when it comes to conditioners


----------



## SouthernGirl (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not sure what the difference is b/w the Original one and Moisturizing (although I'm sure someone has explained it in this thread somewhere  )

I have always used the Original b/c I like the results so I've just stuck with it.  I do rememeber a thread about "harmful" ingredients in poos and one was called MET I believe, short for  Methylchloroisothiazolinone.  The Original one does not contain this ingredient, but the moisturizing one does.  

Not to cause panic for those who use the Ex-moisturizing one - I think we all agreed that many poos contain this ingredient and we didn't think the amount used during a shampoo would really be harmful.  At least that's what the manufacturer said.

SG


----------



## peacelove (Mar 27, 2006)

add me to this club. I plan on making these two my staple shampoo & conditioner. I don't plan to use the conditioner as a leave in though. We'll see. I just realize that I need something to thicken up my strands and this always did that!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Mar 29, 2006)

peacelove said:
			
		

> add me to this club. I plan on making these two my staple shampoo & conditioner. I don't plan to use the conditioner as a leave in though. We'll see. I just realize that I need something to thicken up my strands and this always did that!



Welcome girlie


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anyone else find the shampoo hard to lather or is it just me?


----------



## cocowhite (Mar 30, 2006)

I never tried the shampoo but that is my next purchase (the original formula), however, I have to later twice regardless of what shampoo I use and how wet my hair.


----------



## MonaRae (Mar 30, 2006)

I am all over this one!  I read the whole thread Sunday and before I even finished I ran to the store and go some of the conditioner.  I will get the poo and detangler tomorrow.

I have been CW all week long and I love it.  Just today I notice bare any hairs in the comb.

Looking forward to longer thicker hair!
MonaRae


----------



## determine3 (Mar 30, 2006)

Since i'm now texturized and no longer natural, I have decided to join the club.  My hair has been breaking a bit and I think it's because I need some protein.  I hope to get the great results you ladies have!


----------



## determine3 (Mar 30, 2006)

Since i'm now texturized and no longer natural, I have decided to join the club.  My hair has been breaking a bit and I think it's because I need some protein.  I hope to get the great results you ladies have!


----------



## Avin'sMom2010 (Apr 4, 2006)

Back on the bandwagon ...my Tresemme is making me SHED!!!! I've used MNT before with good results....so I'm going back to the shampoo, cond, stregthener & detangler


----------



## sassyhair (Apr 4, 2006)

I slacked on my membership, I wanted to try new things....see yall when I am done testing the waters.


----------



## Avin'sMom2010 (Apr 4, 2006)

StephyPoo said:
			
		

> Back on the bandwagon ...my Tresemme is making me SHED!!!! I've used MNT before with good results....so I'm going back to the shampoo, cond, stregthener & detangler




OK, back with my update .......  LOVE the shampoo (very moisturizing, low suds) LOVE the conditioner (SOOOOO much slip)... HATE the detangler (wasn't very moisturizing at all).... LOVE the stengthener (great slip, smells great).....while shampooing/conditioning I ONLY LOST 1 SHED HAIR, NO BREAKS....yes, I checked the bulb on the hair ....


----------



## cocowhite (Apr 5, 2006)

StephyPoo said:
			
		

> OK, back with my update .......  LOVE the shampoo (very moisturizing, low suds) LOVE the conditioner (SOOOOO much slip)... HATE the detangler (wasn't very moisturizing at all).... LOVE the stengthener (great slip, smells great).....while shampooing/conditioning I ONLY LOST 1 SHED HAIR, NO BREAKS....yes, I checked the bulb on the hair ....



Which shampoo do you have?


----------



## Avin'sMom2010 (Apr 5, 2006)

cocowhite said:
			
		

> Which shampoo do you have?



Hi Coco, I have the original Mane & Tail shampoo, not the newer version (moisturizing formula)....I am loving these products!!!!


----------



## determine3 (Apr 5, 2006)

so far so good with this combo!  my breakage is getting better!!!!!!  I'm doing other things as well but co-washing with the conditioner is really working itself out in my head


----------



## cocowhite (Apr 20, 2006)

How is everyone doing on this ongoing challenge? I am almost ready to replenish my conditioner and I found that the original and the NTM leave in (cream) works beautifully together. I apply the NTM the next day because my hair is a little bit hard from the MNT conditioner, but it softens up and is ready to comb after my additional leave in.


----------



## Doll (Apr 20, 2006)

I purchased the original MNT poo/con a couple of wks ago, but haven't taken the plunge! I was shedding a lot until I did a recent Aphogee treatment. I was thinking maybe I could use MNT in between the Aphogee treatments for continued protein starting this weekend. I also use NTM leave-in.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm still going strong.  I use the Original for a conditioner wash once a week.  I also have it in a moisture mix that I spray on my hair everyday.  I bought two bottles of the original back in December (buy 1 get 1 free) and I am still on the first bottle.


----------



## MonaRae (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm yet holding on! 
I use it as a daily moisturizer now, using just a little on dry hair and sealing with Coconut Oil.

Divinefavor - How are you creating your moisture mix?

MonaRae


----------



## MiWay (Apr 20, 2006)

Is using MNT Conditioner as a leave-in 3x a week too much?  I don't think I'm having any negative effects, but I usually just bun it afterwards, so I don't really notice.  I also pre-CW with Aubreys GPB.  Is that too much protein?


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 20, 2006)

MonaRae said:
			
		

> I'm yet holding on!
> I use it as a daily moisturizer now, using just a little on dry hair and sealing with Coconut Oil.
> 
> Divinefavor - How are you creating your moisture mix?
> ...



I use distilled water, with Orig. MNT conditioner, another moisturizing conditioner (usually what's in eye shot in the cabinet, but most of the time it's Elucence MB) and a few drops of oil (jojoba, sweet almond, most recently though it's been the Jamaican Mango Lime Oil).  I don't measure, which is something I need to work on.   HTH!


----------



## sassyhair (Apr 21, 2006)

I am now trying to use this in alternate weeks with my apple pectin line. This has really made my hair thick....especially my roots good lawd!


----------



## SouthernGirl (May 4, 2006)

Hey Ladies 

Just checking in!  It's great to see that you guys are still going strong, and that there are still others joining the bandwagon.

I'm still using MNT and my hair is still responding well.  I'm back to mainly doing co-washes more frequently than using shampoo, but I will still shampoo about once every week 1/2.  Since it's getting warmer and I can airdry on the drive to work like last year 

Regards,

SG


----------



## Joyful1 (May 5, 2006)

I want to join this challenge.  Today is my join challenges day for all those that I've been lurking on for a while.  (I think I've read 90% of this thread during my lurk marathons.)

I bought some MNT back in February and when I've used it I've been very pleased with the results.  So now that I'm official, I will make sure that I do it routinely.


----------



## SouthernGirl (May 7, 2006)

Joyful1 said:
			
		

> I want to join this challenge.  Today is my join challenges day for all those that I've been lurking on for a while.  (I think I've read 90% of this thread during my lurk marathons.)
> 
> I bought some MNT back in February and when I've used it I've been very pleased with the results.  So now that I'm official, I will make sure that I do it routinely.



Welcome Joyful!!!


----------



## mscounselor (May 7, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies
> 
> Just checking in!  It's great to see that you guys are still going strong, and that there are still others joining the bandwagon.
> 
> ...



How do you part/do your hair to air dry it?


----------



## SouthernGirl (May 7, 2006)

mscounselor said:
			
		

> How do you part/do your hair to air dry it?



I generally just wash (or co-wash) it, put a bit of MNT conditioner in during comb/out, then tie a satin scarf  around it as shown in this picture:
http://public.fotki.com/SouthernGirlz/2004_hair_journey/the_hair/scarf.html

Then just let it hang there and dry.  It dries really straight, thanks goodness, which is why I don't have to use much heat.  Sometimes I put a bit of oil on it for shine, but not too much and not all the time.

HTH,
SG


----------



## cocowhite (Jun 11, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> I generally just wash (or co-wash) it, put a bit of MNT conditioner in during comb/out, then tie a satin scarf  around it as shown in this picture:
> http://public.fotki.com/SouthernGirlz/2004_hair_journey/the_hair/scarf.html
> 
> Then just let it hang there and dry.  It dries really straight, thanks goodness, which is why I don't have to use much heat.  Sometimes I put a bit of oil on it for shine, but not too much and not all the time.
> ...



SG, do you use MNT conditioner for your co-wash and leave in?

Update:
I just bought the original shampoo and I really like the smell of this too. I was going to co-wash but I wanted to try it out, so I pre-poo with milk & honey conditioner and castor oil for 30 minutes, shampoo twice with original MNT shampoo, then applied the MNT original conditioner for 2-4 minutes then rinse. Towel dry, applied salerm21, scurl, MNT conditioner, comb thru apply sweet almond oil and then bun. Morning time applied profectiv breakfree and oil and back in bun. mY hair was so soft and silky I had handitis I just couldn't stop touching my hair. I will be rotating this within my hair regimen.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jun 17, 2006)

cocowhite said:
			
		

> SG, do you use MNT conditioner for your co-wash and leave in?
> 
> Update:
> I just bought the original shampoo and I really like the smell of this too. I was going to co-wash but I wanted to try it out, so I pre-poo with milk & honey conditioner and castor oil for 30 minutes, shampoo twice with original MNT shampoo, then applied the MNT original conditioner for 2-4 minutes then rinse. Towel dry, applied salerm21, scurl, MNT conditioner, comb thru apply sweet almond oil and then bun. Morning time applied profectiv breakfree and oil and back in bun. mY hair was so soft and silky I had handitis I just couldn't stop touching my hair. I will be rotating this within my hair regimen.



Hey Girlie 

Yes, I use it for both.  If I co-wash, I use the conditioner and leave a small amount in as well.

HTH,

SG


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 28, 2006)

This thread is a dream come true


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 3, 2006)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> This thread is a dream come true



Aw, so sweet :

I like that everything you need to know about the product is in one thread.  It's long, but it's all there!

SG


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah I went thru my first wash w/MnT..
I used the Moist Poo and Orig Cond as a rinse out and leave in..
Im pretty impressed so far.. 

I heard They are having a B1G1F sale at Sally's on MnT this month..


----------



## cmw45 (Jul 6, 2006)

Now a proud member of the Mane 'N Tail user club. Thanks SoutherGirl!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Jul 8, 2006)

cmw45 said:
			
		

> Now a proud member of the Mane 'N Tail user club. Thanks SoutherGirl!



Yay 

Welcome!!!


----------



## meek&quietspirit (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm having a hard time finding the MTG (Mane & Tail Groom).  

Any ideas where I could purchase it from?

Thanks.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 8, 2006)

meek&quietspirit said:
			
		

> I'm having a hard time finding the MTG (Mane & Tail Groom).
> 
> Any ideas where I could purchase it from?
> 
> Thanks.


 
MTG and MNT are two different things. MTG is a horse product that can be found at www.shapleys.com


----------



## meek&quietspirit (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks.  

As you can tell, I'm a newbie.


----------



## daedae157 (Jul 9, 2006)

Mane N Tail is awesome!!!! 
my hair barely ever sheds, but now since i've been washing/conditioning my hair w/ MNT twice weekly, i have only shed 3 or 4 hairs each week!  i wouldn't believe it if i didn't see it for myself!


----------



## tenderheaded (Jul 9, 2006)

New member signing in  I used the original conditioner as my protein pre wash, then used it as my leave in. My hair feels strong and my wash day shedding was half as much as usual  Is anyone using it as a DAILY leave in? If so, please provide details. TIA


----------



## divinefavor (Jul 9, 2006)

tenderheaded said:
			
		

> New member signing in  I used the original conditioner as my protein pre wash, then used it as my leave in. My hair feels strong and my wash day shedding was half as much as usual  Is anyone using it as a DAILY leave in? If so, please provide details. TIA



I use it as a daily leave in when I wear my hair pulled back in a phony scrunchie.  The leave in mix I use is distilled water, MNT, a moisturizing conditioner, and oils.


----------



## princesslocks (Jul 10, 2006)

I used MNT for the first time last week and the results were FANTASTIC.

I got compliments left and right about how much body my hair had. 

I'm CO washing for the rest of the summer with the conditioner.

It's going to be a definite staple.  


BTW: Is it too late to join the club ?


----------



## divinefavor (Jul 11, 2006)

princesslocks said:
			
		

> I used MNT for the first time last week and the results were FANTASTIC.
> 
> I got compliments left and right about how much body my hair had.
> 
> ...



Girl, it's never too late to join this club!!!


----------



## felicia (Jul 11, 2006)

OT, I wonder if Southerngirl has had her baby yet?


----------



## princesslocks (Jul 11, 2006)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> Girl, it's never too late to join this club!!!


 
Thanks Girl !

I'm in YAY  


Has SG had the baby yet ?


----------



## meek&quietspirit (Jul 11, 2006)

I wanna join too!


----------



## longmanediva (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm in too!!!!  I've just picked up 2 big bottles of MNT shamp/cond.  And it DOES smell a lot better than it used too.  They've done some improvements over at Straight Arrow.  I hope to get great results like SG.  Congrats SG on the baby, remember during labor that the pain you feel is just your body trying to get the baby out,   I kept repeating that to myself when I delivered my son and it REALLY helped me out.  ..... I also LOVE YOUR fotki.....very inspiring.


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 13, 2006)

Well I'm in the club too. I decided to give it a try since Sallys has it on sale for buy one get one free. I got the shampoo and con. I used it tonight and it made my hair feel pretty good, but I will know the final results after my hair is finished airdrying.


----------



## sassyhair (Jul 13, 2006)

I dropped out a lil while ago, but I think  I need to give it another try. I still have tons of shampoo and conditioner left.


----------



## mahogany66 (Jul 14, 2006)

Okay, I am new to this product. Pleas explain the difference b/t MTG and MNT.  THANKS


----------



## krissyprissy (Jul 14, 2006)

mahogany66 said:
			
		

> Okay, I am new to this product. Pleas explain the difference b/t MTG and MNT.  THANKS




MTG is a oil and MNT is Shampoo and Conditioner.


----------



## planodiva (Jul 15, 2006)

tenderheaded said:
			
		

> New member signing in  I used the original conditioner as my protein pre wash, then used it as my leave in. My hair feels strong and my wash day shedding was half as much as usual  Is anyone using it as a DAILY leave in? If so, please provide details. TIA




I was using it as a daily leave in for about two months then one day it became too much.  So I had to put the products on the shelf---just too much protein.  

I like to cover my ends with conditioner and oil (EVOO or Castor) in the morning and night but using MNT didn't work for too long.  Before I was using PM conditioner for color treated hair for about a year and didn't notice a difference.  Long story short MNT not good for daily leave in


----------



## Nella (Jul 15, 2006)

Where do I find this product Mane N' Tail without the harmful chemical?

Thanks,


----------



## planodiva (Jul 16, 2006)

Nella---Buy just the regular conditioner and not the Deep conditioner


----------



## Nella (Jul 18, 2006)

Planodiva,

thank you so much as I will buy the original regular conditioner and not the deep conditioner. I appreciate your help.

Thanks,


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jul 30, 2006)

I grabbed two bottles of the MNT conditioner since it was on sale. Needless to say, my shedding has decreased. I use it for co-washing and my hair feels great!!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jul 31, 2006)

*Great thread!  *


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm in... I bought the MnT shampoo and conditioner from Sally's a few weeks ago, buy one get one free.  I've been using it and so far so good. Today, I just bought the carrot creme moisturizer and the leave-in.  I'm gonna try this line for a while and see if I get good hair growth with it like some of the others.


----------



## cocowhite (Aug 1, 2006)

I alternater between BWC (beauty withouth cruelty) shampoo and conditioner and my MNT original shampoo and conditioner, so far so good.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Aug 3, 2006)

Guys - this thread is so long I couldn't read past page 3.  I don't think I've ever tried MNT.  I'm scared to try it.  Do all of you ladies have thick hair.  I noticed SG has a beautiful texture of hair and its thick so ladies like me (wif da little hurs lololol) tend to feel intimidated when trying products that work for ladies with thicker hair.  I'm so bogged down with products right now that I dare not make an additional purchase but I will keep it in mind when I start running low on other products.  This is just the beginning of my journey so I'll see how things work out with my current stuff first.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## simcha (Aug 4, 2006)

I too have fine/medium hair and was hesitant to use Mane n' Tail.  I tried it and my hair loves it.

I use the Deep Moisturizing conditioner but I rinse it out.  And I use the Barrier (the daily protection treatment) before I dry my hair.  I don't use the shampoo because of one of the ingredients.  And I'm not to fond of the smell so after I rinse out the conditioner sometimes I will follow up with Nature's Gate Herbal Conditioner...


----------



## lana (Aug 4, 2006)

Well I'm using this on my hair as a conditioner only. I don't have the shampoo. But I really don't know what it's supposed to do? Prevent breakage aiding in retention of growth? If so, that would be great. Because I haven't used heat on my hair in 5 weeks and I think that was the culprit for most of my breakage. 

Any pointers or testimonials (lol) would be appreciated. 

How is Mane-N-Tail working for you?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 5, 2006)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Guys - this thread is so long I couldn't read past page 3.  I don't think I've ever tried MNT.  I'm scared to try it.  Do all of you ladies have thick hair.  I noticed SG has a beautiful texture of hair and its thick so ladies like me (wif da little hurs lololol) tend to feel intimidated when trying products that work for ladies with thicker hair.  I'm so bogged down with products right now that I dare not make an additional purchase but I will keep it in mind when I start running low on other products.  This is just the beginning of my journey so I'll see how things work out with my current stuff first.  Thanks for sharing!



Thanks Cayenne 

Many who have tried the MNT line noticed that their hair felt "thicker" over time - even those who had hair that was relatively thin before trying.  You're right, my hair has always been sorta thick, but with chemical processing, has thinned out over the years.  MNT seems to keep it thick looking - probably because of the protein in the cond. which coats the strands, and b/c it reduces shedding I am able to hold on to more of it.

I'm hoping it will help to combat the postpartum shedding that I am bracing myself for that most ladies have experienced 

HTH,

SG


----------



## browncrownQt (Aug 5, 2006)

Is there a difference between Mane-n-Tail & Mane Tail Grooming?


----------



## Jada (Aug 6, 2006)

I have been using Mane 'N Tail for a while now I have switched up and always go back I usually do a condition wash with it every morning I use the Detangler, Hair Strenghtner and Jojoba oil and I have noticed when I switch up and try other products I see shedding my hair seems to really like it I clarify when my hair feels really coated...so far so good I think I have a keeper.


----------



## punchinella (Aug 8, 2006)

Someone once told me that if you start using MNT you can't stop because your hair will start to fall out.  

Now do you think this could be beause the MNT was the only form of protein they were using and after they stopped their hair became weak because they didn't know they needed protein? (If this makes any sense)
Because I think alot of people were just using it because it was something new I don't even think they knew it was a type of protein.

Has anyone used it and stopped? What were the results?

Curious, please help.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 8, 2006)

punchinella said:
			
		

> Someone once told me that if you start using MNT you can't stop because your hair will start to fall out.
> 
> Now do you think this could be beause the MNT was the only form of protein they were using and after they stopped their hair became weak because they didn't know they needed protein? (If this makes any sense)
> Because I think alot of people were just using it because it was something new I don't even think they knew it was a type of protein.
> ...



This has not happened to me and I've started and stopped a lot.  There are times when I've wanted more moisture or more "something" and for whatever the reason I've switched to something different for a short time.  I always go back to MNT though, and I've never lost a bunch of hair as a result of switching.  May be different for others though.

HTH,
SG


----------



## punchinella (Aug 8, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> This has not happened to me and I've started and stopped a lot. There are times when I've wanted more moisture or more "something" and for whatever the reason I've switched to something different for a short time. I always go back to MNT though, and I've never lost a bunch of hair as a result of switching. May be different for others though.
> 
> HTH,
> SG


 

Thanks because I was thinking about getting some. Sallys has 2 for 1 this month (Aug).


----------



## krissyprissy (Aug 14, 2006)

Does it help with post partum shedding??


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Aug 15, 2006)

browncrownQt said:
			
		

> Is there a difference between Mane-n-Tail & Mane Tail Grooming?



*
Mane-n-Tail is a protein based conditioner and shampoo.
Mane Tail Groom (MTG) is a sulfur based hair growth oil.

HTH*


----------



## daedae157 (Oct 27, 2006)

here's my mini-up date:

i've been on this MNT challenge since august 25, 2006. i wash and deep condition my hair twice weekly usually tuesday and saturday. 

here's an example of what i do when i wash my hair on Tuesday (i do the same on saturday):
*wash once w/ MNT shampoo 
*wash once w/ organic root stimulator uplifting shampoo
*condition w/ MNT conditioner
*deep condition w/ heat using either ORS olive oil pack, ORS hair mayo, or motions silk protein deep condtioner for 10 mintues

i've had such great results! i am so close to brastrap length that i can TASTE it! since being on this challenge i have lots of new growth, my new growth is softer, i only shed about 20 hairs whenever i wash, my hair doesn't tangle up even though i am over 8 weeks post, the list goes on! i will definitely be to BSL by the end of the year!

****southerngirl thanx soooo much for starting this club! i am so happy with my results that i could scream!  and it's partly because of you southerngirl  ****

oh yeah, i will post before and after pics at the end of the year (when i get my touch-up)


----------



## SouthernGirl (Oct 27, 2006)

daedae157 said:
			
		

> here's my mini-up date:
> 
> i've been on this MNT challenge since august 25, 2006. i wash and deep condition my hair twice weekly usually tuesday and saturday.
> 
> ...



This is so great to hear 

I am excited about your results.  Definitely post those comparison shots so we can see your great progress.

Someone postsed a question re: post-partum shedding.  I'm actually trying to avoid that myself, but I don't know how much shedding is normal.  I'm 3 months posts-partum today and I have been getting a little bit, but again, I don't know what to expect since this is my first child.

I'll monitor it and let you know my results.  M&T has never let me down before, so fingers are crossed that it won't this time!

SG


----------



## ChocoKitty (Oct 27, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> This is so great to hear
> 
> I am excited about your results. Definitely post those comparison shots so we can see your great progress.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats Southerngirl on being a mommy! I'm glad to "see you". You've been crossing my mind lately... (Especially everytime I pull out my MnT.  )


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know why I stopped using mnt. My already thick hair was aloooot thicker when I used this. Maybe I caught a case of hair conciet or something because all of a sudden my 3.99 bottle of mnt shampoo wasn't good enough for me.

....I guess everthing good don't look good
and everything good don't cost good either


----------



## angelita842002 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ive been using MNT since my hair journey in August and I shampoo and condition with it once a week on sundays. I usally prepoo then shampoo with MNT once/twice if needed then put the MNT conditioner in and leave it for a few minutes then rinse it out. My hair LOVES this stuff. I have absolutley NO BREAKAGE since using it. My hair is alot stronger and healthier.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Oct 28, 2006)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> Congrats Southerngirl on being a mommy! I'm glad to "see you". You've been crossing my mind lately... (Especially everytime I pull out my MnT.  )



Aw, that's so sweet 

It's great to hear from you too!  Thanks for the congrats.  One of the things that motherhood will bring is more time to jump on LHCF - at least when I'm able to get her to go down long enough for naps.  Since I'm home now, I figured I'd have more time for surfing 

Hasn't happened yet though - my litte munchkin won't sleep unless I'm in bed with her or holding her.  It's like clock work - I rock her to sleep, I put her down, and before I get out of the room good, she's wailing!  I guess I need to learn how to multitask w/my laptop 

Anyhoo, I'm so happy this club is still growing.  You guys are awesome for keeping the thread alive another year and sharing your results  

Regards,

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Oct 28, 2006)

rinygirl6 said:
			
		

> I don't know why I stopped using mnt. My already thick hair was aloooot thicker when I used this. Maybe I caught a case of hair conciet or something because all of a sudden my 3.99 bottle of mnt shampoo wasn't good enough for me.
> 
> ....I guess everthing good don't look good
> and everything good don't cost good either




Couldn't have said it better myself!!  I totally agree with you, and I have done this as well.  Even though I'm very loyal, I get bored with stuff easy and I love to try new things.  Even when I do, I always come back to my MNT.  It's one of the few products that I always like to have on hand.  I just ran out to Rite Aid this morning to replace my strengthener!!  

So, don't feel bad, break out those bottles again and get back on the bandwagon 

SG


----------



## prettywhitty (Oct 28, 2006)

I have been using MNT every week and my hair is so much softer and stronger. I use the conditioner as a leave-in and I am very happy with the results. Thanks SG!


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 28, 2006)

_Thought about you SG...when I broke out the big bottle sitting in the shower corner..._

_I gave one big bottle of conditioner to my cousin and kept the other two...(I always buy on sale 2 for 1 to keep in stock)_

_I don't really talk about this much anymore, because it's just part of the routine...._

_I still use it as a strengthening prepoo treatment...Good stuff...will always stay a staple..so I need to put back in siggy_


----------



## divinefavor (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm still going strong with MNT!  I use it in my daily mixture of distilled water, MNT, a moisturizing conditioner and oil.  I have the same two bottles that I bought around Christmas last year when they were on sale 2 for 1 at Walgreen's.


----------



## reckgnyze (Oct 29, 2006)

Can I still join I bought the shampoo, condtioner, and this reconstructor today. Have anyone use this before.


----------



## cocowhite (Oct 29, 2006)

I haven't used my MNT in about a month, but I will start to use it as a pre-poo with castor oil. I need to put this back into rotation myself.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Oct 30, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _Thought about you SG...when I broke out the big bottle sitting in the shower corner..._
> 
> _I gave one big bottle of conditioner to my cousin and kept the other two...(I always buy on sale 2 for 1 to keep in stock)_
> 
> ...



Hey Sis 

Glad to see you're still using it!!  I know you use other stuff too, but it's cool you're still in da' club, VP 

I'm gonna do an updated roll call for FY07, so stay tuned.  

Love ya,

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Miz Jackson said:
			
		

> I have been using MNT every week and my hair is so much softer and stronger. I use the conditioner as a leave-in and I am very happy with the results. Thanks SG!



Cool beans chica!!!  

BTW, your hair looks amazizng in your avatar .  Nice 'n shiny!

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey Divine 

That's awesome!!!!

Hi Recgnize,

Thanks for lettng us know about the reconstructor.  I didn't even know that was out!  I haven't seen it in stores so thanks for posting it.  Sorry, I can't rate it, but as soon as I can get my hands on some and do a bit of research, I'll give you my feedback.  

I'm curious as to how I would incorporate this one b/c I get enough protein w/ the poo/con that I rarely (if ever) do reconstructive treatments.  Anyhoo, I'll get back re: this one!

Oh, and welcome to the club !
Thanks,

SG


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 30, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Sis
> 
> Glad to see you're still using it!! I know you use other stuff too, but it's cool you're still in da' club, VP
> 
> ...


 
_*...back atchu mama!  *_

_*I was looking at the poo today....but the SLS factor scurred me....*_

_*I am lookin at that reconstructor though...*_ 

_*I still use my MNT Shine On....I just love the smell of it*_


----------



## PatientPath (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi, 

I'm new to the board although I've been lurking for some time. I would like to create a regime around the Mane and Tail products. SG your hair is beautiful and it appears that your push for this product line has been very beneficial to many of ladies on LHCF. After reading quite a few pages of posts I'm still not sure on how to use the products. I sincerely apologizes because I'm sure you guys are tired of these niggling questions.

The following are the products I purchased today:
1. MNT - Shampoo
2. MNT - Conditioner (Moisturizng and Texturizing)
3. MNT - Detangler

Please clarify the following:

Prepooing should occur with another conditioner or the MNT conditioner and then I should shampoo with MNT. Do I use the detangler and conditioner (conditioner should be dilitued with oil of my choice and used as a leave in?) together and then roller set my hair?

Thank you for any responses to the post. I appreciate your help.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 31, 2006)

reckgnyze said:
			
		

>


 
But bust how I just got back from Sally's, looked in the bag..and realized....I did not buy this....I bought the Hair Strengthener Daily Leave In Treatment     I guess it'll do... 






Ingredients 
Water , Polyquaternium-11 , Propylene Glycol , Isostearamidopropylmorpholine Lactate , Dimethicone Copolyol , DMDM Hydantoin , Aloe Vera , Horsetail Grass , Chaparral , Colts Foot , Horse Chestnut , Meadow Sweet , Red Clover , Polysorbate 20 , Polysorbate 80 , Quaternium-79 Hydrolyzed Keratin , Quaternium-79 Hydrolyzed Silk , Allantoin , Retinyl Palmitate Vitamin A Palmitate , Tocopherol Vitamin E , Panthenol , Niacin , Fragrance

*ETA*: *I likes this*...  *a keeper*.....so, for MNT...using original conditioner, shine on, detangler and now the leave in strengthener (mixing the detangler and leave in with my trusty Pantene - *combo works for me*)


----------



## toniy (Nov 5, 2006)

This is one of the first things I purchased after I started lurking.  I have a tendency to  over research and every board I went to sang high praises to the "M-N-T".  I got it, used it, and my breakage stopped.  I really mean stopped.  

I dont have many pics to show (just to tired to do it right) but my hair was soo mushy. The mushiness is what made me start searching online for help. I think a combination of learning what to do from the boards and using this product is what helped. Yes I have many other items, but I definitely needed the protein. My daughter cannot use it a lot because her hair is very thick and dry. The mnt only dries it more.  For me - its great...s

I am in the club!!!


----------



## daedae157 (Nov 8, 2006)

bumping this thread to keep it alive


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 8, 2006)

When I first joined this board, I purchased the whole Mane N Tail line...I mean basically everything because of SG's pretty hair and that is mainly the products that she uses BUT also my father use to use the shampoo when I was a teenager...Now that I have my regimen ON POINT, I don't really use my MNT products only occassionally but the odd thing is I purchase MNT products when I'm shopping...I'm going to add this line back into my regimen..I have the shampoo, conditioner (big bottles), detangler, shine on, leave in strengthener and I know I'm missing something else.


----------



## mw138 (Nov 8, 2006)

When I first joined LHCF I bought a bottle of the MNT shampoo and conditioner. I used it once and didn't really think it did anything special to my hair. I washed and conditioned my hair with MNT recently and was shocked by the results! MNT made my hair so soft and silky! I don't know if it was the change in products or if I just didn't give MNT enough of a chance. I use it again this week when I wash my hair to see if the results are lasting. I have my staples, but it would be nice to have MNT in my regime as well.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 8, 2006)

tsmith said:
			
		

> When I first joined this board, I purchased the whole Mane N Tail line...I mean basically everything because of SG's pretty hair and that is mainly the products that she uses BUT also my father use to use the shampoo when I was a teenager...Now that I have my regimen ON POINT, I don't really use my MNT products only occassionally but the odd thing is I purchase MNT products when I'm shopping...I'm going to add this line back into my regimen..I* have the shampoo, conditioner (big bottles), detangler, shine on, leave in strengthener and I know I'm missing something else*.


 

_Are u sure about that?!  _

_*I love the smell of the shine on and the leave in strengthener.  Don't tell nobody..._


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 9, 2006)

PatientPath said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the board although I've been lurking for some time. I would like to create a regime around the Mane and Tail products. SG your hair is beautiful and it appears that your push for this product line has been very beneficial to many of ladies on LHCF. After reading quite a few pages of posts I'm still not sure on how to use the products. I sincerely apologizes because I'm sure you guys are tired of these niggling questions.
> 
> ...



Hey Girlie 

Welcome to the club!!!

Looks like you're off to a great start based on the products you purchased.  Sorry, but I don't prepoo so I'm not sure what to say there, but I think Mona does so if you read thru the posts you may see her method.  I know it's long so maybe she'll see this and just respond if she has not already.

As for the leave-in and detangler, you can use them together.  I don't alway dilute with oil, but when I do it works well.  I also don't roller set, but I have heard this method works great.  I hope I was helpful, but I'm not fancy with the products at all.  I just ardry about 99% of the time.

HTH,

SG


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 9, 2006)

yoniy said:
			
		

> This is one of the first things I purchased after I started lurking.  I have a tendency to  over research and every board I went to sang high praises to the "M-N-T".  I got it, used it, and my breakage stopped.  I really mean stopped.
> 
> I dont have many pics to show (just to tired to do it right) but my hair was soo mushy. The mushiness is what made me start searching online for help. I think a combination of learning what to do from the boards and using this product is what helped. Yes I have many other items, but I definitely needed the protein. My daughter cannot use it a lot because her hair is very thick and dry. The mnt only dries it more.  For me - its great...s
> 
> I am in the club!!!



Yay!!!  Welcome


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 9, 2006)

daedae157 said:
			
		

> bumping this thread to keep it alive



Thanks Sweetie


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 9, 2006)

PatientPath said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the board although I've been lurking for some time. I would like to create a regime around the Mane and Tail products. SG your hair is beautiful and it appears that your push for this product line has been very beneficial to many of ladies on LHCF. After reading quite a few pages of posts I'm still not sure on how to use the products. I sincerely apologizes because I'm sure you guys are tired of these niggling questions.
> 
> ...


 
_*I prepoo with diluted (spring water) MNT or dry or wet hair before the poo.*_
_*I do not use MNT shampoo though.  I do use some other conditioners/oils in prepooing, but end it with the MNT.*_


----------



## MuseofTroy (Nov 12, 2006)

Tag for my view pleasure. Carry on.


----------



## misskris816 (Nov 12, 2006)

I bought some MNT deep conditioning shampoo and conditioner, and WOW, I think this is a keeper! My hair is so soft, it's unreal. Not to mention, I think the smell is fabulous!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 12, 2006)

misskris816 said:
			
		

> I bought some MNT deep conditioning shampoo and conditioner, and WOW, I think this is a keeper! My hair is so soft, it's unreal. Not to mention, I think the smell is fabulous!



Awesome!!!  Welcome to the club!

Beautiful picture in your avatar by the way 

SG


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 12, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Awesome!!! Welcome to the club!
> 
> Beautiful picture in your avatar by the way
> 
> SG


 
_*Co-signing!  *_


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 12, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _Are u sure about that?!  _
> 
> _*I love the smell of the shine on and the leave in strengthener. Don't tell nobody..._


 
I guess I covered everything Mona  I also use the conditioner and shampoo on my youngest daughter hair


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 12, 2006)

tsmith said:
			
		

> I guess I covered everything Mona I also use the conditioner and shampoo on my youngest daughter hair


 
_*  yup....u r an MNT gangstress, fo sure...*_
*even got shorty on the MNT come up.. *


----------



## misskris816 (Nov 12, 2006)

SouthernGirl said:
			
		

> Awesome!!! Welcome to the club!
> 
> Beautiful picture in your avatar by the way
> 
> SG


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## amina kamal (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello there,
Since my hair is fine and prone to breakage I was looking into MNT to give my hair strength.  How many of you MNT users are still out there?  For those of you who have stopped using it, can I ask why?  Thanks in advance for your updates


----------



## divinefavor (Nov 13, 2006)

I have fine hair.  I think MNT is great for fine hair!  I've only used the Original MNT Conditioner though.




			
				amina kamal said:
			
		

> Hello there,
> Since my hair is fine and prone to breakage I was looking into MNT to give my hair strength.  How many of you MNT users are still out there?  For those of you who have stopped using it, can I ask why?  Thanks in advance for your updates


----------



## amina kamal (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks divinefavor ...


----------



## CynamonKis (Nov 19, 2006)

I used the leave-in spray and the conditioner as a daily leave in.  One of my paralegals, who has really long hair, swears by the stuff.  I cannot use the shampoo b/c it is too harsh for my hair.


----------



## ms*x (Nov 19, 2006)

i just adopted the mnt regimen...my hubby is using it, too...i use the shampoo, use the conditioner, rinse out...spray in the detangler, comb and apply the conditioner as a leave-in...so far, so good


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 21, 2006)

from36to38 said:
			
		

> i just adopted the mnt regimen...my hubby is using it, too...i use the shampoo, use the conditioner, rinse out...spray in the detangler, comb and apply the conditioner as a leave-in...so far, so good



Yay 

That's exactly what I do!

SG


----------



## MuseofTroy (Nov 21, 2006)

Why did I stop using this stuff? It works as a great moisturizer. Curious what's the difference between the old school Mane N'Tail and the one that has extra moisturizer? Are they essentially the same thing?


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 21, 2006)

MuseofTroy said:
			
		

> Why did I stop using this stuff? It works as a great moisturizer. Curious what's the difference between the old school Mane N'Tail and the one that has extra moisturizer? Are they essentially the same thing?



They are totally different. The moisturizing conditioner has a blue hue and leaves the hair really silky. I can't put that one on my scalp beacuse it leaves it greasy but my hair loves it 

And yes, I still use Mane n Tail products


----------



## MuseofTroy (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Nov 21, 2006)

ok... i posted a new thread about this but figured i should probably ask here -
does anyone use the Soy Oil Creme?... i saw it in the bss today and i thought it looked like something that could do me some good... 

any thoughts?


----------



## mercedes826 (Nov 22, 2006)

I went to Cvs a few days ago and pick up a new MNT product. It's called Olive Oil Creme. I been using it as a daily moisturizer and so far so good.


----------



## divinefavor (Nov 22, 2006)

Wasn't there a reason why most are using the Original?  I think it's way in the beginning of this thread.  I would like to try the moisturizing one as well, but I think there was a harmful ingredient or something like that.  SG, does this ring a bell?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Nov 22, 2006)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a reason why most are using the Original?  I think it's way in the beginning of this thread.  I would like to try the moisturizing one as well, but I think there was a harmful ingredient or something like that.  SG, does this ring a bell?



You are absolutely correct.  I started to remind people of this a while back, but I didn't want t get people excited.  I remember another thread started about it and lots of people on the site panicked.  I didn't want to bring back old feelings, but I only use the Original and I especially use it exclusively due to the harmful ingredient.

It's called MET, short for Methyli... (sp).  I need to search the thread to get the full name b/c I only have the conditioner upstairs.  I called the company a long time ago (details are somewhere in this thread) and found out that that the ingredient is not in the Original formulation, but they did add it to the Moisturizing one.

I'll edit this post when I get the name of the ingredient...

Update:

I'm still looking for the spelling of the ingredient, but I found this thread which may be helpful.  The thread was started after the original thread about harmful ingredients was posted, I believe Nay.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=62363&highlight=methyl

SG


----------



## misskris816 (Nov 22, 2006)

I use the deep conditioning shampoo and conditioner and I really like it. It make my hair very soft. My motto is, if it doesn't kill me, it's not a big deal. As much junk food as I eat, I'm not going to worry about an ingredient in my shampoo...unless it turns women bald.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 28, 2006)

I bought some last week but im yet to try it. Cant wait to take these braids out in a month (its only been 2 days!)


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 13, 2006)

hello everyone this is Gymfreak336's friend Torrey and i must tell you that i have used mane and tail for a while and i begin mixing it with like all my other pj shampoos and i just wanted to try something else when my friend told me about the MTG so  i also went to pet smart and found love that tail shampoo and conditioner which i repetiously kept going back and forth to the website to see what it could do for me... lol well the horses, cause it doesn't say anything about human use but i started using it and it is the BOOMB ...lol i think it is even better then mane in tail i mean my hair doesn't have a lot of breakage anyway but i might get 3 strands in the comb when i comb my hair while the shampoo IS IN MY HAIR and my hair is so strong plus it says it makes the hair grow and it smells greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat so much better then that beer smell with mane and tale
if you want to look at it goto the website:www.lovethattail.com:D


----------



## misskris816 (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't think MNT smells like beer at all..not even close. I actually like the smell, but that's just my opinion.  




			
				gymfreak336 said:
			
		

> hello everyone this is Gymfreak336's friend Torrey and i must tell you that i have used mane and tail for a while and i begin mixing it with like all my other pj shampoos and i just wanted to try something else when my friend told me about the MTG so i also went to pet smart and found love that tail shampoo and conditioner which i repetiously kept going back and forth to the website to see what it could do for me... lol well the horses, cause it doesn't say anything about human use but i started using it and it is the BOOMB ...lol i think it is even better then mane in tail i mean my hair doesn't have a lot of breakage anyway but i might get 3 strands in the comb when i comb my hair while the shampoo IS IN MY HAIR and my hair is so strong plus it says it makes the hair grow and it smells greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat so much better then that beer smell with mane and tale
> if you want to look at it goto the website:www.lovethattail.com


----------



## Forbidden (Dec 13, 2006)

I think I'm going to get the MNT line for my mother who has really fine hair.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 14, 2006)

misskris816 said:
			
		

> I don't think MNT smells like beer at all..not even close. I actually like the smell, but that's just my opinion.



I don't get the beer smell either, but I'm glad you've found something that you like and that likes your hair!

SG


----------



## seraphinelle (Dec 14, 2006)

mane and tail left my hair feeling really nice..

but my scalp rejected it 250%...  I'm still dealing with the aftermath.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 16, 2006)

seraphinelle said:
			
		

> mane and tail left my hair feeling really nice..
> 
> but my scalp rejected it 250%...  I'm still dealing with the aftermath.



Sorry to hear that 

What did it do to your scalp?

SG


----------



## cat eyes (Jan 24, 2007)

OK I'm in!!  I bought the poo, and the con this morning, I put the con in my hair before work, and it is so soft and bouncy!!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 24, 2007)

My hair loves the Mane n Tail conditioner.  I love the price, too.

I have never tried the extra moisturizing one, though. My mom loves the shampoo  from that part of the line.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Jan 25, 2007)

Bumping....

I think I'm going to try out the poo and conditioner.  I used this stuff when I was a teenager (can't remember what it did for my hair, though).  I think I should revisit it, since my hair seems to do better with protein products than with moisturizing ones.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Jan 25, 2007)

Bumping....

I think I'm going to try out the original shampoo and conditioner.  I used this stuff when I was a teenager (can't remember what it did for my hair, though).  I think I should revisit it, since my hair seems to do very well with protein.   

I'm wondering, though, what should I use for deep conditioning?  I DC after every shampoo.  I don't want to overdo the protein, so should I use MNT shampoo, moisturizing DC, and MNT conditioner as a leave in?  Has anyone tried this method?


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jan 25, 2007)

cat eyes said:
			
		

> OK I'm in!! I bought the poo, and the con this morning, I put the con in my hair before work, and it is so soft and bouncy!!!!


 
*off topic*
Cat eyes: I'm assuming that's your daughter... She's cute and with all that hair! She looks just like you.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Jan 25, 2007)

Is Sally's or Walgreen's having a sale on this, by any chance?  It's $7.99 at CVS.  I know I can get it cheaper than that somewhere else, right?!?


----------



## God's Anointed (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if you guys already said this but Sally's is definitely having a buy one get one free sale on the 32 oz size of that product.  I wanted to go and get mine on Sat cause it's only for the month of January


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Jan 25, 2007)

God's Anointed said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if you guys already said this but Sally's is definitely having a buy one get one free sale on the 32 oz size of that product. I wanted to go and get mine on Sat cause it's only for the month of January


 
Thanks!  I saw that earlier in the thread, but I wasn't sure if the sale was still going on.  I'm going by there after work tonight!


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Add me! That is the only poo and cond. I use. I have the originals and the deep moisturizing ones.  I also use MTG.


----------



## CynamonKis (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah the price of the conditioner is just right.  The shampoo, for some reason is too harsh for my hair.  I like the detangler spray, too



			
				HoneyDew said:
			
		

> My hair loves the Mane n Tail conditioner.  I love the price, too.
> 
> I have never tried the extra moisturizing one, though. My mom loves the shampoo  from that part of the line.


----------



## natural_one (Feb 3, 2007)

i dont even know why i stopped using MNT. My hair used to be so thick and pretty. Now its all dry and brittle again. I am going back to what i know works!! MNT all day!


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 3, 2007)

natural_one said:
			
		

> i dont even know why i stopped using MNT. My hair used to be so thick and pretty. Now its all dry and brittle again. I am going back to what i know works!! MNT all day!




I know, it is one of those products that can can easily write off because of all the choices available out here.  And everywhere I go, MNT is always low on the bottom shelf and can easily be missed.

I have never used the shampoo, but I think I might give it a try. My mom raves about it.  But I LOVE the original conditioner.  I have never tried the extra moisturizing one because I can never find that one in the liter size.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Feb 3, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I know, it is one of those products that can can easily write off because of all the choices available out here.  And everywhere I go, MNT is always low on the bottom shelf and can easily be missed.
> 
> I have never used the shampoo, but I think I might give it a try. My mom raves about it.  But I LOVE the original conditioner.  I have never tried the extra moisturizing one because I can never find that one in the liter size.



I've used the shampoo a few times over the past 2 weeks, and I really like it.  It doesn't strip my hair like I thought it would (since it contains SLS).  I dilute it, though.  I use the original shampoo, and I mix the original conditioner with my Giovanni Direct as a leave-in.  My hair has been feeling much thicker ever since!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, this thread is huge!    It's kinda like the henna thread.    I'm interested in this conditioner, shame on my pj self I know.  I have the detangler and it works well.  I see this conditioner all the time at Wal-Mart everytime I go to get stuff for my cat.   One of these days it'll wind up in my cart, I'm sure.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 20, 2007)

I just tried the original shampoo tonight and I really liked it.   

I hardly ever stray away from my Porosity Control shampoo, but in light of the recent "Use It Up" Challenge I joined, I decided to finally try that bottle that has been sitting in my shower untouched for the past month.  

Well, I am glad I did.  I alternate my Mane N Tail conditioner with others every other wash so I think I am going to use the Mane and Tail shampoo on those days to match it up.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 25, 2007)

Since I have used up a lot of my conditioners I treated myself and got some MNT conditioner yesterday.  I look forward to incorporating into regimen.  I love how it comes in large sizes and is readibly available and is inexpensive.  I plan to use my MNT conditioner in pre-poos and for co-washes as the weather gets warmer and I start washing 2x a week.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 25, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Since I have used up a lot of my conditioners I treated myself and got some MNT conditioner yesterday.  I look forward to incorporating into regimen.  I love how it comes in large sizes and is readibly available and is inexpensive.  I plan to use my MNT conditioner in pre-poos and for co-washes as the weather gets warmer and I start washing 2x a week.



I KNOW!  I love the big bottles that you can just pick up at the grocery store.  They were on sale last week at one store for $5.99.  But, I was good and did not buy.  I am waiting for the next BOGO Free Sally's deal on these.  I think I see that one every few months there.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 25, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I KNOW! I love the big bottles that you can just pick up at the grocery store. They was on sale last week at one store for $5.99. But, I was good and did not buy. I am waiting for the next BOGO Free Sally's deal on these. I think I see that one every few months there.


 
Oh no I missed the sale! Anyway, I better see how my hair likes it first before I begin stockpiling.  That's cool, after reading this entire thread it seems they have a lot of those buy one get one free sales. I use so much conditioner it's not funny, especially when pre-pooing on dry hair, my hair just soaks it up.


----------



## SouthernTease (Apr 25, 2007)

I just started using MNT Shampoo & Conditioner a couple of weeks ago.
Is it true it strips the hair ?
Is it okay to use it for co washes every day?
How often should it be used?


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 25, 2007)

im definately a user. i stray from it & try other products...but i always wind up buying  the mnt shampoo and condition again.  And the leave-in spray conditioner is great i love it! It makes my hair soooooo soft....

but im wondering somethng....
has anyone ever heard of "lucky kentucky"?  Its another one of those "horse hair" shampoos and conditoner. This came out before MNT years and years ago and me and my mother used to use it and it made my hair VERY strong and hardly had breakage & had lots of shine. 

just thought id mention


----------



## homegirljiggy (Apr 28, 2007)

I just brought the Mane and Tail  poo and conditioner yesterday and used it for the first time. The shampoo wasnt too bad, a little drying of course but I did lather twice, the first lather wasnt as drying. The conditiner was GREAT, it gave good slip and everything. I'll continue using and see if they are keepers. if this works out I plan on buying the Deep Moisturizing poo  and con to replace my nexxus humectress and therapee, anyone try this?


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 28, 2007)

This is utterly crazy how long this thread is LOL..my mom used MNT on me always when I was younger and my hair thrived on it. When I got older and started doing my own hair I strayed and started buying products where the labels were more attractive (silly me )-that combined with me not knowing what to do my hair slowly began to fall out... Now I have come back to what I know, MNT

I use the MNT poo, deep conditioner, regular conditioner as a leave in and the heat protectant.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 28, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> This is utterly crazy how long this thread is LOL..my mom used MNT on me always when I was younger and my hair thrived on it. When I got older and started doing my own hair I strayed and started buying products where the labels were more attractive (silly me )-that combined with me not knowing what to do my hair slowly began to fall out... Now I have come back to what I know, MNT
> 
> I use the MNT poo, deep conditioner, regular conditioner as a leave in *and the heat protectant.*


 
_*Hold up....there's a heat protectant?*_

_*I have the strengthener and the shine-on...you're not talking about either of those right?*_

_*A legit, separate, MNT bottle marked heat protectant?*_


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 28, 2007)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*Hold up....there's a heat protectant?*_
> 
> _*I have the strengthener and the shine-on...you're not talking about either of those right?*_
> 
> _*A legit, separate, MNT bottle marked heat protectant?*_




yessir! i have that too!  it looks identical to the clear leave-in spray bottle only its alittle taller. but definately marked "heat protectant".  I got mine from beauty supply store ( sally beauty ).


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes there is..its also a detangler.. check out my fotki  under products


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 28, 2007)

homegirljiggy said:
			
		

> I just brought the Mane and Tail  poo and conditioner yesterday and used it for the first time. The shampoo wasnt too bad, a little drying of course but I did lather twice, the first lather wasnt as drying. The conditiner was GREAT, it gave good slip and everything. I'll continue using and see if they are keepers. if this works out I plan on buying the Deep Moisturizing poo  and con to replace my nexxus humectress and therapee, anyone try this?



You, I am not that in love with the shampoo, either. I do like it better than others, but the conditioner is great!  It has become my staple conditioner, now.


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 28, 2007)

FOr those who have the strengthener and shine-on is it worth buying?? I have most of the other products and I am just wondering if I should give these a try


----------



## Mook's hair (Apr 28, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> You, I am not that in love with the shampoo, either. I do like it better than others, but the conditioner is great!  It has become my staple conditioner, now.




Me Too. The Shampoo is junk but I think the blue conditioner is fabulous.


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 28, 2007)

What poo do you all use if you don't use the MNT??? I'm still using it right now until its all gone


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 28, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> FOr those who have the strengthener and shine-on is it worth buying?? I have most of the other products and I am just wondering if I should give these a try


 
_*I love the shine on, I've been using it since the end of 2004.  I need to use the strengthener more often, I forget about it sometimes in the mix of everything else, but it seems okay with my hair.*_

_*HTH*_
_**_


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 28, 2007)

LilMorenita said:
			
		

> yessir! i have that too! it looks identical to the clear leave-in spray bottle only its alittle taller. but definately marked "heat protectant". I got mine from beauty supply store ( sally beauty ).


 

_*Thanks Lil and Autumn*_
_*I will look out for...*_


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 29, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> What poo do you all use if you don't use the MNT??? I'm still using it right now until its all gone



I have my favorite shampoo - Porosity Control.


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm going to have to pick up the strengthener the next time I am out and see what it does on my hair. I haven't noticed anything bad with the poo but this is my first bottle in years lol


----------



## meaganita (Apr 29, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to pick up the strengthener the next time I am out and see what it does on my hair. I haven't noticed anything bad with the poo but this is my first bottle in years lol


 
The Strengthener is nice...


----------



## meaganita (Apr 29, 2007)

homegirljiggy said:
			
		

> I just brought the Mane and Tail poo and conditioner yesterday and used it for the first time. The shampoo wasnt too bad, a little drying of course but I did lather twice, the first lather wasnt as drying. The conditiner was GREAT, it gave good slip and everything. I'll continue using and see if they are keepers. if this works out I plan on buying the Deep Moisturizing poo and con to replace my nexxus humectress and therapee, anyone try this?


The Deep Moisterizing Poo is MUCH better than the original. Once I stumbled on it, I never used the original MNT Poo again...& that goes for the original conditioner too.  The Deep Moisture MNT is definitely the way to go.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 29, 2007)

meaganita said:
			
		

> The Deep Moisterizing Poo is MUCH better than the original. Once I stumbled on it, I never used the original MNT Poo again...& that goes for the original conditioner too.  The Deep Moisture MNT is definitely the way to go.




I want to try this, but I can never seem to find the liter bottles of this.  I prefer liter sizes so I get the Original. It works well for me, but my mom was raving about the Deep Moisture and I would love to try it.

By the way, Original Conditioner lovers :  

Gallon size bottles. Use coupon code CCP1 for 10% off.  Buy 2 bottles and get free shipping - total $36


----------



## meaganita (Apr 29, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I want to try this, but I can never seem to find the liter bottles of this. I prefer liter sizes so I get the Original. It works well for me, but my mom was raving about the Deep Moisture and I would love to try it.
> 
> By the way, Original Conditioner lovers :


 
Oooh....does the Detangler come in the liter bottle?:scratchch


----------



## homegirljiggy (Apr 29, 2007)

meaganita said:
			
		

> The Deep Moisterizing Poo is MUCH better than the original. Once I stumbled on it, I never used the original MNT Poo again...& that goes for the original conditioner too.  The Deep Moisture MNT is definitely the way to go.



Thanks meaganita, I will pick this up later this summer in the small bottles to test it out.

I just got another rave for the MNT, I washed my hair again with this stuff and WOW... I washed and conditioned for maybe 5-10 minutes, then added some conditioner as a leave-in, and a little Hot Six Oil, wet wrapped, and dried it under my bonnet dryer... WOW my hair is so soft and full and pretty looking... I'm like "NEXXUS who?"... I'm very impressed ladies, very!!


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 30, 2007)

Does anyone use the Deep Moisturizing Conditioner as a deep conditioner?


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 30, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> Does anyone use the Deep Moisturizing Conditioner as a deep conditioner?




I use the Original one as a deep conditioner.  I love it.  I am sure the  Deep Moisturizing one would be just as good.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 30, 2007)

I have been using the Original Conditioner for a while now, moreso using it for occasional co washes.  I also use it in my moisture/protine mix (distilled water, MNT conditoner, mositurizing conditioner and oils).  I've never tried the shampoo though.  I'm looking for another moisturzing line to alternate with my Aveda.  I may have to check out the MNT deep moisturizing, but somewhere way in the beginning of this thread someone mentioned an ingredient that may be harmful that's in the deep moisturizing line.  Were there any updates about this?  I haven't read the beginning of this thread in a long time.  If the deep moisturizing line of this isn't bad, then I may have to alternate this with my Aveda DR line.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 30, 2007)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> I have been using the Original Conditioner for a while now, moreso using it for occasional co washes.  I also use it in my moisture/protine mix (distilled water, MNT conditoner, mositurizing conditioner and oils).  I've never tried the shampoo though.  I'm looking for another moisturzing line to alternate with my Aveda.  I may have to check out the MNT deep moisturizing, but somewhere way in the beginning of this thread someone mentioned an ingredient that may be harmful that's in the deep moisturizing line.  Were there any updates about this?  I haven't read the beginning of this thread in a long time.  If the deep moisturizing line of this isn't bad, then I may have to alternate this with my Aveda DR line.




None of the ingredients in the Deep Moisturizing look harmful to me, but I may just be missing it:

Water , Stearyl Alcohol , Cetyl Alcohol , Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine Lactate , Behentrimonium Methosulfate , Glycerine , Isostearamidopropylmorpholine Lactate , Vegetable Oil , Dimethicone , Cyclopentasiloxane , Fragrance , Coconut Oil , Wheat Protein , Tocopherol , Panthenol , FD&C Blue No. 1 , FD&C Yellow No. 5 , Methylchloroisothiazolinone , Methylisothiazolinone 


Which one is harmful?


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 30, 2007)

Girl I can't even remember...it's probably way in the beginning of the thread.  LOL!!!!


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 30, 2007)

divinefavor said:
			
		

> Girl I can't even remember...it's probably way in the beginning of the thread. LOL!!!!


 
I remember reading that a long time ago.  Methylchloroisothiazolinone and methylisothiazolinone are the "harmful" ingredients.  They are preservatives, and can cause allergic reactions & contact dermatitis in some individuals.  It is recommended for use only in "rinse-off" products for these reasons.  More info:

http://orgs.dermis.net/content/e05eecdrg/e05news/e686/e706/index_ger.html
http://www.ewg.org/reports/skindeep/report.php?type=INGREDIENT&id=20


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks girl!


----------



## taraglam2 (Apr 30, 2007)

I tried to read through most of this thread the other day....I do not think I "officially" signed up, however I love Mane-n-Tail Shampoo, Conditioner, Deep Moisturizing Conditioner, Deep Moisturizing Shampoo, Detangler, Strengthener--love it !  These items have become staples in my haircare arsenal.  I can not believe it took me all this time to finally realize how much my hair loves Mane-n-Tail.  I still love trying other haircare prodcuts but Mane-n-Tail will be in my haircare regimen always.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 1, 2007)

I heat straightened my hair this weekend for the first time since Jan, and use the MNT Heat Barrier.  It did a great job especially since I used very low heat.  My hair was soft, and not bone straight but straight enough to take a decent lenght pic.

Love the Original Cond.  I use it for CO and as a leave-in.  I also mix oils and aloe vera with it for a daily moisturizer.

*HoneyDew,* thanks for the link to the gallon size.  It's a great buy, considering my Kenra moisturizing in the gallon is almost $60.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (May 1, 2007)

Duplicate post


----------



## DarkAngell (May 2, 2007)

For those who use the MNT spray leave-in 6 fl oz bottle; How quickly do you go through a bottle?


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (May 4, 2007)

When I use the spray I usually have it for a month or two. Since I barely use it. And the shampoo and conditioner goes alot faster =S.


----------



## homegirljiggy (May 16, 2007)

update, I tried the deep moisturizing kind, and my hair hated it, and the detangler, So I am going to return this to the store.. The original poo and con was the bomb though and will be using this on the regular, and stick with nexxus as my moisture line


----------



## SouthernTease (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree...
Original Mane N Tail is better
than the new Moisturizing ones...
and the detangler sucks too...
stick to the basics!!!


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 22, 2008)

Bumping this old thread for more responses...

I just purchased some MNT Deep moisturizing poo?

Should I exchange it for the original or should I keep the moisturizing?  Which one is better?


----------



## homegirljiggy (Mar 5, 2008)

try the original first.. i m not a fan of the moisturizing one, at all!
and I have no complaints about the original, i might return back to this eventually, but right now i'm on the creme of nature kick... oh and the original as a leave in is really nice, that and a lil hot six oil, left my hair dried hair almost as soft and smooth as my hydra tlc and serum


----------



## treybaby2005 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have been using this conditioner with coconut oil,peppermint and rosemary eo and it has done wonders for my hair!


----------



## miami74 (Mar 7, 2008)

I recently used the original MNT conditioner as a CW because I was having a lot of breakage.  It reduced the breakage a lot and my hair feels stronger, silkier and moisturized.  I'm definitely going to include this as one of my staples.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Mar 12, 2008)

i havent read this whole thread but has any used the new line of herbal gro mane and tail? if so how has it been working for you?


----------



## homegirljiggy (Apr 8, 2008)

so i just went back to using this two days ago because of breakage and mushy hair from all the moisture products i've been using. so now I use this as my daily cowash conditioner, and leave in with hot six oil, already my hair is looking and feeling stronger and thicker!!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Apr 29, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> i havent read this whole thread but has any used the new line of herbal gro mane and tail? if so how has it been working for you?



I saw this and I'm wondering as well. Looks interesting.


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jul 22, 2008)

Trying to keep this thread alive. I heard a lot of great things about this line for years and have started using the conditioner for my UBH recipe. 

What I'm wondering is does anyone actually use the entire line like the other products. I'm interested in switching my ENTIRE regimen to this line. What do yall think of the other products? Especially the Herbal Gro Line it looks SO promising
There's a whole LIST of them on the site which include

•Shampoo•Conditioner•Deep Moisturizing 
Shampoo•Deep Moisturizing 
Conditioner •Detangler•Hair Strengthener •Shine On•Olive Oil Creme•Replenishing Conditioner•Herbal Gro Hair System 

•Braid Sheen Spray•Hair Dressing•Herbal-Gro & 
Maximum Herbal-Gro•Carrot Oil Creme•Revitalizing Creme•Reconstructor•Barrier•Gentle Clarifying Shampoo•Shea Butter & Aloe Creme•Anti-Dandruff


----------



## Mortons (Jul 22, 2008)

IndianAngel22 said:


> Trying to keep this thread alive. I heard a lot of great things about this line for years and* have started using the conditioner for my UBH recipe. *
> 
> What I'm wondering is does anyone actually use the entire line like the other products. I'm interested in switching my ENTIRE regimen to this line. What do yall think of the other products? Especially the Herbal Gro Line it looks SO promising
> There's a whole LIST of them on the site which include
> ...



Which conditioner are you using for your UBH recipe?


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jul 22, 2008)

HeatSeeker said:


> Which conditioner are you using for your UBH recipe?


 
I use the Original. I was told this is the best for the recipe because you're already adding oils and all so you don't need the other formulas


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jul 22, 2008)

bump bump bump yall gonna get tired of me lol


----------



## PanamasOwn (Jul 22, 2008)

I didnt even know anyone else used this. I have been using MNT moisturzing conditoner as a leave in for years!!

Since I BC'd and went to texlaxing it is the only thing that keeps my curls moist and soft. I use this on damp hair and then seal with castor oil. I never use it as a co-wash.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 14, 2008)

Is anyone still using this as a co wash or as a leave in and  who is using it on natural hair for either or both?  Would love to hear some testimonial results. Thank you for all replies.


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 14, 2008)

I am still using it as a leave-in, conditioner, and co-wash conditioner. It is in rotation with the dominican products that I use. Love it! Please try it as a leave-in if you have coarse, thick hair.


----------



## mixedbella_85 (Nov 14, 2008)

Which would you say is better MNT or MT? I want to use one of them, just not sure of the differences.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 18, 2009)

Bumping for good measure.


----------



## Traycee (May 18, 2009)

I've fallen in love with Mane N Tail.....I deep condition with the Mane n Tail Moisturizing Deep Conditioner and use the Moisturizing/texturizer for co-washes...

Mane n Tail completely slowed down all of my shedding and allowed me to continue to stretch my relaxer


----------



## Blessed2bless (May 18, 2009)

I just started using it again after 15 years and it's doing great for my co-washing my braids....I hope it helps with my shedding...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2009)

I picked this up about a Week Ago and will introduce it into my Rotation in the Protein is My Friend Challenge and Also Step It Up on the Growth Aids 3.

I plan to use it as a Protein Co-Wash Treatment.


----------



## lexielex (May 18, 2009)

I picked this shampoo and conditioner up at sally's and will start using it in my rotation after Traycee's reveiws on her blog. They are buy one get one free at Sally's this month if anyone wants to pick them up.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 18, 2009)

I had this in my hand...wasn't sure about slippage/co-washing ability...will pick-up from Sally's thanks^~


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I picked this up about a Week Ago and will introduce it into my Rotation in the Protein is My Friend Challenge and Also Step It Up on the Growth Aids 3.
> 
> I plan to use it as a Protein Co-Wash Treatment.


 

I forgot to add that I also have the Mane N Tail Olive Oil Complex Leave In Creme Theraphy for Maximum Volume & Shine.

I am Baggying with this.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 18, 2009)

I just ordered a 3 pack of 32oz MNT Texturizer Conditioner for $20. Not bad. 

http://www.overstockdrugstore.com/p...izer-%2d-Texturizer-Conditioner,-32.0-oz.html


----------



## Blessed2bless (May 20, 2009)

Hey Guys,
Here is a youtuber and all she uses is MNT.. This got me excited again...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q7xFrKdqJ0


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 13, 2009)

_*
As a founding member of the club...
I dug in my stash pulled out my MNT conditioner, strengthener and shine spray - bringing back into rotation..*_

_*complexed as to why I stopped...I don't remember having a problem when I used*_


----------



## Bachelorette (Jun 13, 2009)

Does anyone use the strengthener? If so how do you like it and do you consider it alot of protein.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 13, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> Does anyone use the strengthener? If so how do you like it and do you consider it alot of protein.


 

_This is what I have and the only one that I'm aware of.._
_http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/product_view.php?itemCode=5XBL230107KE0219&base_

_I haven't used it in some time but will be revisiting it, but I cannot recall having any issue with this product. It does contain hydrolyzed keratin protein, but it is not uppermost on the ingredient list._

_I mainly used when heat was going to be involved or just from time to time spraying on my ends_.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2009)

I have the Conditioner and the Olive Oil Growth Theraphy Leave-In Treatment and so far, I really like them both.

I Co-Wash with the Conditioner when I need that extra added Protein Boost and I use the jar of Leave-In as well because it has a nice consistency, works well on my hair, plesant smelling and resonably priced.  I will alternate between that and Mega-Tek as a Scalp Treatment.

Overall, I have been pleased with both Mane 'N Tail Products I am using.


----------



## Mertzy (Jun 13, 2009)

I bought the MNT detangler after seeing a review by Traycee. I used it Thursday night after I washed and I loved how it left my hair feeling. It gave it moisture and it seemed to melt any tangles away. I love it, it's a keeper. I'm thinking about trying a few other things from this line.


----------



## Desarae (Jun 13, 2009)

Any fine haired Ladies using MNT?


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 16, 2009)

_*^^^
I'm fine haired..never had an issue with the product.  
I've used/using the Original.

See if you can find a bss that carries the 2 oz bottles if you just want to try it out without getting a larger bottle*_


----------



## mstar (Jun 16, 2009)

Bachelorette said:


> Does anyone use the strengthener? If so how do you like it and do you consider it alot of protein.


I plan to buy this tomorrow. I'll be using it as a daily strengthener for my kinky twists, and I'll post reviews after a few days.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 18, 2009)

I've been contemplating trying Mane n' Tail products too after using up the shampoos and conditioners that I currently have.


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 18, 2009)

ok I have never used these prodcuts. Why are they sooooo good.


----------



## Child0fGod (Sep 13, 2009)

WOOT WOOT ORIGINAL MANE & TAIL!!

i've been using it since 2005; four years! i love this horse-stuff! lol!! 
recommended x10!  check my length


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 13, 2009)

I have always confused Mane N Tail with MTG. Once I have used up my Aphogee products, I may give this a try. I am getting my reggie together right now for 2010


----------



## Child0fGod (Sep 13, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> Trying to keep this thread alive. I heard a lot of great things about this line for years and have started using the conditioner for my UBH recipe.
> 
> What I'm wondering is does anyone actually use the entire line like the other products. I'm interested in switching my ENTIRE regimen to this line. What do yall think of the other products? Especially the Herbal Gro Line it looks SO promising
> There's a whole LIST of them on the site which include
> ...



whoa! amazing list of products! thank you for listing.
i've never considered researching their product line online.

i've only used *the original mane 'n tail* shampoo and conditioner. love them both. will definitely be buying more of their products... it's all i use!


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Child0fGod said:


> whoa! amazing list of products! thank you for listing.
> i've never considered researching their product line online.
> 
> i've only used *the original mane 'n tail* shampoo and conditioner. love them both. will definitely be buying more of their products... it's all i use!



That length is sayin somethin!   Do you mind giving a rundown of your reggie?  Do you do any moisturizing DCs to balance the mane 'n tail?


----------



## Child0fGod (Sep 13, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> That length is sayin somethin!   Do you mind giving a rundown of your reggie?  Do you do any moisturizing DCs to balance the mane 'n tail?



tyvm  i just joined this forum and really have never had a regimen.
soooo i guess i'm still learning with the best of them . but, can give you a product list...


*Organic Olive Oil Root Stimulator* (been using for a long time-- after i began i noticed a difference in length in combination with *discontinuing heat*: began growing longer; have always had thick hair).
*The Original Mane 'N Tail Shampoo & Conditioner*  (have used since 2005, but i rarely wash my hair; only on occasions but i just began learning how to care for my hair since joining LHCF so i will be the only one doing my hair from now on). will also begin deep conditioning next hair wash... just learned what this was, LOL. never have done it before.
short list.
the above is all i use/do.

hth,


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yet another healthy head of hair that proves simplicity is king.  Thank you so much for sharing!

I'm hiding my hair under wigs for the cooler months.  My hair is in braids underneath and I cowash daily.  I already have some mane 'n tail conditioner so I'll add that to the cowash rotation!  Thanks again!


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 13, 2009)

_*bump*

*reminded me I need to restock..*_


----------



## MissNadia (Sep 13, 2009)

I just started using the detangler. Absolutely love it. I may switch over to the conditioner after I use up everything I have.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Sep 13, 2009)

New member here!

I've been using the original shampoo and conditioner as well as the deep moisturizing conditioner and detangler for a month now.

I love them! I use the original conditioner to deep condition. So far, so good.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 13, 2009)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> *New member here!*
> 
> I've been using the original shampoo and conditioner as well as the deep moisturizing conditioner and detangler for a month now.
> 
> I love them! I use the original conditioner to deep condition. So far, so good.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Sep 13, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


>




Thanks, MonaLisa, for the welcome!!


----------



## Child0fGod (Sep 13, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Yet another healthy head of hair that proves *simplicity is king*.  Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> I'm hiding my hair under wigs for the cooler months.  My hair is in braids underneath and I cowash daily.  I already have some mane 'n tail conditioner so I'll add that to the cowash rotation!  Thanks again!



 yup yup 
and you're very welcome!
keep us posted, girlie


----------



## ellehair (Sep 13, 2009)

I have this in my stash.. the original.. gotta get back to using this..


----------



## Barbara (Sep 15, 2009)

I used it, and it did the job.  It's very thick.  However, I don't know if it's excellent.  I doctored mine up, but I have two large bottles (32 ounces)--buy one get one free.  Can't beat that for $6.95!


----------



## paragon1day (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello ladies. I just joined last week b/c none of my friends want to talk hair, LOL. I have been lurking for about 6 months and have picked up some good tips. Newho, I wanted to let you guys know that Sally's is having a BOGO free sale on Mane and Tail thru Oct 31. So stock up. I know I did. I may go back next week and get some more.


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 6, 2009)

paragon1day said:


> Hello ladies. I just joined last week b/c none of my friends want to talk hair, LOL. I have been lurking for about 6 months and have picked up some good tips. Newho, I wanted to let you guys know that Sally's is having a BOGO free sale on Mane and Tail thru Oct 31. So stock up. I know I did. I may go back next week and get some more.



Hot dog!!!  Thank you!!! 

 to the LHCF!!  You'll find plenty of fellow hair obsessed ladies here! hahaha


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 6, 2009)

I would like to join! I just purchased the Original Mane and Tail conditioner. I am using this strictly as my dc for the next six months to see if my hair responds well to it.


----------



## mstar (Oct 6, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I would like to join! I just purchased the Original Mane and Tail conditioner. I am using this strictly as my dc for the next six months to see if my hair responds well to it.


I remember I did that for a year when I was relaxed, and my hair was the thickest, strongest, and healthiest it had ever been. 

I used the Mane n Tail shampoo and conditioner (this was in the mid-1990s, long before they expanded their product line), and my hair was very happy. My hair wasn't long (I've never had long hair) but it stood up to my daily hot curling and blow drying with the comb attachment, and still grew past my shoulders.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 6, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I would like to join! I just purchased the Original Mane and Tail conditioner. I am using this strictly as my dc for the next six months to see if my hair responds well to it.


 

Hey Beans!  I use it as my protein cowash.  Can it be used as a dc and if so do you add anything in it?

Thanks 
SouthernStunner


----------



## paragon1day (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Sheba1!!!! You ladies are so supportive on this thread. Oh and I love your hair!!!!! I am really considering going natural, my mother has been for about 10 years now and she never acheived any length until she cut the relaxer from her regimen. Plus, it's not so scary since I can kinda see it now b/c you have the same combo texture as I do.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 12, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hey Beans! I use it as my protein cowash. Can it be used as a dc and if so do you add anything in it?
> 
> Thanks
> SouthernStunner


 
Hi SS, I used this as a DC just last weekend in fact.  I mixed it with Cocasta Oil and one raw egg. I applied it to my cornrows and I allowed it to sit for an hour before I rinsed.  Guuuurl, let me tell you. When I let my hair dry and proceeded to detangle and rebraid, my NG was ULTRA soft!! I could not believe it. After my whole head was rebraided, I couldn't keep my hands off my hair because it was so soft! This will be a keeper for a while- my hair responds well to it


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 15, 2009)

Ladies, I have to say that the Detangler is the best!  I used my bottle up and thought I would go out and find it after work tonight....I couldn't find it and liked to had a fit  I went to 5 different stores and they had the shampoo, conditioner but no detangler.  I did see a sample on the conditioner bottle that says they have a "2 n 1" shampoo and conditioner mix.

Tomorrow I'm off to Sally's and I will try the conditioner this time.  I will make sure to purchase many bottles, if not all 

Does Sally's carry large sizes of the detangler?  I hope so....


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Nov 20, 2009)

I just purchased some conditioner and detangler I cannot wait to see how they work.


----------



## sherise531 (Nov 30, 2009)

I just started using M&T Porducts!
I've love it so far!
I'm not a fan of the shampoo  but I will give it a try for at least 30 days, but I love the conditoner.


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 30, 2009)

sherise531 said:


> I just started using M&T Porducts!
> I've love it so far!
> I'm not a fan of the shampoo but I will give it a try for at least 30 days, but I love the conditoner.


 
The conditioner is great. It leaves my hair super soft.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am loving the Mane N Tail Detangler I have only had it a few weeks and I am already down to a half a bottle.


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 14, 2009)

Whyyyy, did i come in here??? geezzz off to browse


----------



## glamchick84 (Dec 14, 2009)

okay i see there are all kinds of bottles, Which one is everyone using??? Can someone let me know??? Thanks i want the conditioner/detangler


----------



## sherise531 (Dec 22, 2009)

sherise531 said:


> I just started using M&T Porducts!
> I've love it so far!
> I'm not a fan of the shampoo  but I will give it a try for at least 30 days, but I love the conditoner.


Now I love the shampoo! It has that stripped feeling but if you use the entire product line, the shampoo is ok!  In the beginning, the conditioner left my hair a little hard but after the wet set, my hair was very soft!

I had to mix the conditioner with Motions CPR or Queen Helen’s Cholesterol…
FYI, I sleep in my conditioner for maximum protection from the ponytails & products…

I am now wearing a protective hairstyle, (braids & ponytails) but I saw a change within 2 weeks of use, less breakage, fuller hair, and new growth!  In a few days I will be back in my micro braids, (Chicago winters a brutal)!

I will continue to use the M&T with my Micro Braids.  Good Luck & Good Growth!


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 22, 2009)

I am not sure if the Mane n Tail conditioner has enough protien for my 40 week post hair. I have been noticing increased breakage at my line of demarcation and the only change to my regimen was stopping my Aphogee 2 min and using the Mane N Tail Conditioner instead to get my protein.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 22, 2009)

glamchick84 said:


> okay i see there are all kinds of bottles, Which one is everyone using??? Can someone let me know??? Thanks i want the conditioner/detangler



This is the one I use and it works like a charm!!!!


----------



## Miss AJ (Dec 22, 2009)

The original conditioner isn't very protein rich IMO.  It has hydrolyzed collagen in it but it's way down the ingredient list.  The moisrture-strenthening leave-in spray has more protein in it so I would say use that instead.


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 22, 2009)

Miss AJ said:


> The original conditioner isn't very protein rich IMO. It has hydrolyzed collagen in it but it's way down the ingredient list. The moisrture-strenthening leave-in spray has more protein in it so I would say use that instead.


 
Thank you MissAJ!


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jan 8, 2010)

Just bought the original condish today. Can't wait to try it. Is using this as a daily co-wash condish gonna be too much protein? I would follow up with a moisturizing DC 3x/wk.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2010)

_*Picked up a 32 oz bottle for inventory...
One of the best light proteins ev-a...*_


----------



## carolinetwin (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone use the conditioner as an over night pre poo?


----------



## yodie (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow! Okay, Mane n Tail condish was heavily on my heart yesterday. Not sure why. God was telling me something. I've had some condish (the original) in my stash for awhile. So, I'll be using the condish on wet and dry hair, without rinsing it out. If it does great things for horses, then its got to do something great for my hair.

I've never used a complete product line, but I plan on focusing on Mane and Tail for awhile. 

Feel inspired. I was about to search Mane and Tail and here was this post. Gotta read thru the thread and see how you ladies are using these products. 

I feel good about this one.


----------



## yodie (Feb 22, 2010)

My hair is loving the Original Mane n Tail.  Wow!! I used it as a leave in and twisted my hair. My hair feels stronger, straighter (amazed at that) and moisturized. I'm sticking with this until July and maybe forever after that. Hopefully it's just enough protein to give my hair the strength and thickening that it needs.


----------



## Vashti (Feb 22, 2010)

I use the mane and tail shampoo and i love the smell and how clean it gets my hair after too much product build up. I see no reason to buy or use any other shampoo at this point.


----------



## yodie (Feb 24, 2010)

I hate that I jumped on this thread so late. My hair loves the leave in. Not sure about the shampoo. I hate shampoos with sulfates. 
Feels sooo good. Haven't read thru this thread completely, but has anyone noticed thicker, stronger strands?


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey everyone. Still debating if I only want to use natural products only or MNT. I had to get back back on MNT because my hair was so bad (environment+neglect). My hair started looking better in one week. I currently use MNT Original Conditioner. I used to like their shampoo too but the PJ in me told me to get Coloresse Shampoo instead (it was only 2.99). I really want long, healthy hair again!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a bottle of the conditioner and can't wait to use it. I'll probably try it out tonight after I detangle and cowash.


----------



## DarkChyld (Apr 1, 2010)

i have the shampoo. I used MNT about 10 or so years ago when I had a relaxer. It was great then. I know it will be great again. I'll get the condish when I run out of the condish I have now.


----------



## JustDoIt (Apr 1, 2010)

I absolutely love the conditioner !(I never used the shampoo.. but Have a whole lot of it stocked up)  I've been using it for about 6 months now..and it definitely thickens my hair and it feels so much stronger.. The only thing I think may be an issue is how moisturizing it is for my hair. I usually follow it with a moisturizing conditioner like Tresemme and it works fine..
Love it love it love it!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 2, 2010)

_*Will be slapping my Mane and Tail original on this weekend...*_


----------



## lana (Apr 2, 2010)

Okay, if anyone read this far... (lol) I went back to Mane & Tail Conditioner and I'm going to use it weekly on Saturday night, sleep in it and wake up and do my hair Sunday morning before worship. 

The reason...BECAUSE IT WORKS!

I thought back to when I was natural and first started Texlaxing, I hadn't heard of Keracare and I was using M&T Conditioner regularly because my girlfriend in Chicago told me that she had to STOP using it because it kept growing her Bob haircut out to shoulder length way too fast. She used to apply it like a relaxer and steam with a hot towel while she cleaned up. Anyways her hair was growing way too fast from M&T. But the truth was, it was actually RETAINING all the length. 

So I'm going back to M&T and I'm going to use it weekly until forever! I want to grow my nape out (after breakage from whatever) and M&T is going to help me retain my length. I'll report back with my progress.


----------



## Muse (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm glad you ladies bumped this thread up. I had a bottle sitting WAY in the back of my closet. I loved it and used it often until I started getting the BKT done. MnT contains sodium chloride which is a no no for BKT. For some reason I just didn't toss it out. I used it (the original conditioner only) for the last 2 days and it is AMAZING! It does thicken the strands. I'm still doing BKT but I don't care, I'm still using MnT. That stuff is the BEST! So cheap too. 

PS. Oh and I only use the conditioner as a rinse out and I still get great results!


----------



## lana (May 13, 2010)

I'm still using Mane & Tail and my nape is catching up to my length. However, I decided not to trim the length since it's growing so well. I'm juts going to let it keep on growing out. My nape is colar bone now...5/13/2010 and the rest of my hair is APL with only two inches for BSL. 

I'm also rollersetting instead of using a blow fryer. I hope that helps me retain length. Last wash day I only lost about 10 strands of hair from my rollerset and flat iron touch up of roots. It's way less heat than I was using, but I'm tempted to start relaxing completely so that I can rollerset and be done with it. (Instead of needing to flat iron). I may need to start a thread.


----------



## yodie (May 13, 2010)

I seriously slacked off with MnT. Guess other conditioners caught my eye. No more. I'm putting myself on a 6 month MnT challenge. Thanks for bumping this thread ladies.


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2010)

lana said:


> *I'm still using Mane & Tail and my nape is catching up to my length.* However, I decided not to trim the length since it's growing so well. I'm juts going to let it keep on growing out. My nape is colar bone now...5/13/2010 and the rest of my hair is APL with only two inches for BSL.
> 
> I'm also rollersetting instead of using a blow fryer. I hope that helps me retain length. Last wash day I only lost about 10 strands of hair from my rollerset and flat iron touch up of roots. It's way less heat than I was using, but I'm tempted to start relaxing completely so that I can rollerset and be done with it. (Instead of needing to flat iron). I may need to start a thread.



That's great! I am still using this and it still works. I use it no less than 1x/wk sometimes twice.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 13, 2010)

I love ANYTHING Mane n Tail!!


----------



## betteron2day (May 13, 2010)

How are you using the conditioner? Is it best to use it as a rinse and follow with a moisturizing conditioner? How long do you leave it in your hair?


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2010)

betteron2day said:


> How are you using the conditioner? Is it best to use it as a rinse and follow with a moisturizing conditioner? How long do you leave it in your hair?


 
I use it as a rinse out. I'll put it on wet hair let it sit for a few minutes then rinse out and follow up with a more moisturizing con.


----------



## NicBenny (Jun 2, 2010)

I must say all the rave reviews on M&T has got me a little excited.  I never thought much of M&T before this thread - I'm currently trying a natural shampoo and conditioner with jojoba oil by Nature's Gate.  So - I want to stick with that for the next six months or so.

I know that the detangler is really great, so I'm thinking of trying that - but I really want to know about the M&T Herbal Gro Leave-in Creme Therapy....how's that working for ppl?


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jun 9, 2010)

I love MnT as my mom used to get this all the time for my hair.  I am VERY tender headed, and this stuff works great for making my hair soft and even I will comb it from the root to the end.  I only use the conditioner (the original one) as that's the product I'm most familiar with.  Plus I love the smell of this conditioner...and man, I wish my mom hadn't stopped buying this product over the years.  It did help my hair with growing a lot, but it's b/c of how it moisturizes it.


----------



## yodie (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone DC with this? Is the shampoo stripping/drying?

Still been off and on with the condish. I use it as a leave in, so I guess I'm still using it. Love this with a little mango butter on top. 

Anyone use any of the MnT products for twist out styles?


----------



## lisabrown070109 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have been eyeing this for about a year now. I used it several years ago and from what I remember, it worked pretty well..Now I'm using Herbal essence and Suave..I would like to try something new, so tomorrow (monday) I will be trying this....It has been a year since my big chop


----------



## Bublin (Jun 21, 2010)

I used the conditioner and detangler today.

*IF YOU DISPAIR WHEN YOU ARE DETANGLING THEN YOU GOTTA TRY THIS STUFF. *

I couldn't believe it when my comb went through my demarcation line and relaxed ends after the second pass (i had my hair in 4 sections - damp - so it was quite alot of hair).  I have very thin strands but its dense up in there and really hard to comb without loosing hair.

Mane and Tale is a KEEPER and i've never said this about a product before.

(OK.....Infomercial over )


----------



## ycj1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I would really love to join the Mane n Tail user's club!

The Original conditioner is all I use as my leave in and it will always be. Compared to Shea Moisture Enhancing Smoothie, Cantu Shea Butter and Regular shea butter/mixed shea none of these compare to the Original Mane and tail. this is only product I've used that does not leave hair in my hands opposed to the earlier mentioned ones.


----------



## lisabrown070109 (Jun 22, 2010)

ok, I tried it and all I have is one word, "AWESOME"....I felt the difference in one wash..I did not want to go back to sulfates in shampoos, but there was something different about this shampoo...then I used the conditioner and there was not a lot of slip, but it did have slip...after that, I used the detangler and WOW!!!!!...I followed that up with the moisture strengthner and proceeded to twist...Got a lot of compliments....So far Mane n Tail is a keeper....I'm not sure If I'm protein sensitive or not, but so far, I  have not had a problem....


----------



## hair7 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm about to pull my poo and conditioner out the cabinet and start using it again!  Is the strengthener and leave-in the same thing?


----------



## hair7 (Jun 24, 2010)

bump, bump, bump


----------



## lisabrown070109 (Jun 27, 2010)

hair7 said:


> I'm about to pull my poo and conditioner out the cabinet and start using it again! Is the strengthener and leave-in the same thing?


 

I use the deep moisturizing shampoo, and conditioner, then I use the detangler...i use the strengthener afterwards...gives my twist incredible shine for about a week......


----------



## pandiej (Aug 26, 2010)

bump please


----------



## e.lauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Has anyone used the Original conditioner AND the Deep Moisturizing one?

If you have, can you compare the two? Which in your opinion works better? Did you mix either of the two with anything?

Somebody mentioned that they had to use Suave after the original conditioner. Was that because it contained too much protein for you? Has anyone else had to do something similar to this?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 3, 2010)

lisabrown070109 said:


> I use the deep moisturizing shampoo, and conditioner, then I use the detangler...i use the strengthener afterwards...gives my twist incredible shine for about a week......


I CW with the detangler tonight and my hair feels like straw. how are you getting such great results?


----------



## Muse (Sep 3, 2010)

As much as I love MNT original con I cannot use it alone. I get optimal  results when I follow up with a moisture con like Aubrey honey suckle rose. MNT gives me just enough protein w/o going  overboard.


----------



## Luvableboo (Sep 24, 2010)

I am back on MnT now... my ends were stronger when i used this stuff.. What do i have to loose


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 24, 2010)

I had great results my last wash after using the Mane and Tail Detangler. I added it to my spray bottle (about 1 oz.) mixed with infusium 23 (original formula), aloe vera juice, Elasta QP leave-in, and distilled water. Sprayed this on my hair directly after shampooing and deep conditioning, and I was amazed at how easy it was to detangle. I was actually able to comb thru with a wide tooth shower comb from the ends up to the roots much easier than ever before. I never comb my hair when it is wet; but the results were so promising, I might have to tweak my reggie again! lol 
Yea, it's a keeper-silicones and all.   My hair loved it!


----------



## diadall (Oct 11, 2010)

Does anyone have any before and after pics since using Mane and Tail, if so state your regimen. 

Thanks


----------



## diadall (Oct 23, 2010)

I just bought some Mane n' Tail products today.  I bought the shampoo last week.  Today I purchased the deep moisturizing conditioner and the detagnler.  I hope to have some great hair results.  I am about 6 inches from APL.  I hope to make it by December 2011.  My birthday is in February I would like to grow a couple of inches by then.

Let me know if you have any inspiration.


----------



## ellehair (Feb 11, 2011)

I love mane and tail products, i use the condish for cowash and i use the detangler..


----------



## newnyer (Feb 25, 2011)

It's so funny that MNT is still going strong and has gotten so popular. lol!  I remember my Mom using this on me as a kid and I used to look at her w/ the side eye. "MA! This is for horses and DOGS!!" Now fast forward 20 years later--I've been trying to find a regime that will restore SOME sort of thickness back into my thinning, low-density hair.  About every other person I talk to mentions this stuff.  Guess I'm running to the BSS...but now I gotta call my Mama & apologize!!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 25, 2011)

This is the #1 product that gets me through stretching my relaxers for 14 weeks!   Without it, I'd probably relax every 9-10 weeks.


----------



## chayilproverbs31 (Feb 25, 2011)

I wanna try this line so bad!


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm back and will stay with the mnt, I have been using the GrowAfroHair long detangler and it's fine, but I really really miss my mnt! No doubt!!!!! I will never ever stray again from it. I did a hot oil cond. with the HE cond. (which I never use, but had it sitting around) then rinsed it out and twisted. I then bagged my damp hair for a hour and then something told me to take the bag off and check the feel of my hair. It felt kinda rough so I decided to use my MNT orig. cond. as a lv-in and right away I noticed how well my hair took to it. My hair felt so much softer instantly. I know now I will never stop using it. Now I have to go out either tomorrow or monday and repurchase the 32 fl oz size. I cannot afford to be without it. _LOVE ME SOME MNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

I just wanted to add some pics of my use with the mane and tail cond. After I wash and cond. my hair I use the conditioner as a leave in then twist in large twist and let it dry overnight. I then oil my scalp with sulfur 8 bc my scalp is extremely dry. I then section off my hair once it's all down and apply the cond. again and finger twirl. Let it dry and seperate the twist and whalla!


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 15, 2011)

has anyone tried aphogee 2 minute and main n tail? how would you compare the two protein conditioners.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2011)

Walgreen will have BOGO on Mane & Tail starting Sunday the 17th. Buy one at $6.99 and get the 2nd free.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Apr 15, 2011)

wow walgreens is on a roll.


----------



## ycj1 (Apr 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Walgreen will have BOGO on Mane & Tail starting Sunday the 17th. Buy one at $6.99 and get the 2nd free.


Do you know how long the sale is for????


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a question-- I don't know if it has been asked already. I live on the same street as a equestrian store. They have MNT products in very large bottles, i.e., detangler is 32 oz and Shampoo/Conditioner are in gallon sized jugs.

Do these large jugs/spray bottles have the same formula as ones found at a drug store? Or are they packed with 389353945 strange inert ingredients?

I mean, it really isn't going to matter because I am going to buy it anyway probably


----------



## freecurl (Apr 21, 2011)

Please help me guys. I bought MNT at Walgreens for the BOGO free. I used it to co-wash my hair today and used a little as a leave in and my head is burning. I also have 1 straightish strand in my hair. Please tell me this does not have any crazy chemicals in it?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 21, 2011)

freecurl said:


> Please help me guys. I bought MNT at Walgreens for the BOGO free. I used it to co-wash my hair today and used a little as a leave in and my head is burning. I also have 1 straightish strand in my hair. Please tell me this does not have any crazy chemicals in it?



Could you be allergic to anything in the product? I love the detangler! My hair never had so much slip! My knots melted completely! If this works with my KC curl custard, I can rejoin the wash n go challenge!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2011)

ycj1 said:


> Do you know how long the sale is for????


 
ycj1 - I'm sorry I didn't respond. Didn't know anyone asked me a question. I don't use Mane N Tail so I rarely come in this thread. Sorry! 

I believe the sale should extend until Saturday. I think the new ads come out for Sunday.


----------



## freecurl (Apr 21, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Could you be allergic to anything in the product? I love the detangler! My hair never had so much slip! My knots melted completely! If this works with my KC curl custard, I can rejoin the wash n go challenge!


I'm not sure. However, my hair feels like a left a relaxer on for too long. I just washed my hair three times with a sulfate shampoo and have a DT on now, and my hair is still burning. I've NEVER had this reaction to any hair product before. I didn't see any ingredients that I thought would cause a reaction. Please tell me I didn't cause any damage to my hair.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 21, 2011)

freecurl said:


> I'm not sure. However, my hair feels like a left a relaxer on for too long. I just washed my hair three times with a sulfate shampoo and have a DT on now, and my hair is still burning. I've NEVER had this reaction to any hair product before. I didn't see any ingredients that I thought would cause a reaction. Please tell me I didn't cause any damage to my hair.




Sounds like an allergic reaction, but I hope you did not damage your hair. There was a product called Surge in the past and that is the sensation a lot of people experienced. Usually removal of the product from the hair ended the sensation. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## ycj1 (Apr 21, 2011)

faithVA said:


> ycj1 - I'm sorry I didn't respond. Didn't know anyone asked me a question. I don't use Mane N Tail so I rarely come in this thread. Sorry!
> 
> I believe the sale should extend until Saturday. I think the new ads come out for Sunday.


Thanks, but the sale ends on 23 April, just picked up some tho!


----------



## niqu92 (Apr 21, 2011)

my mom used to use mane&tail on me and i would always be like "ewww mom this is for animals!" lol
im thinking about buying some now that im reading all these reviews. Do you ladies use mane&tail strictly or do you rotate between mane&tail and different conditioners/shampoos? im thinking about using this to co-wash however im not sure if it might be a little too much protein for my hair...


----------



## demlew (Apr 21, 2011)

Sally's has the original formulas - shampoo, conditioner, and detangler BOGO right now. The shampoo rang up at $3.99 and the detangler was $5.99 with the card.

This question was asked earlier, but I haven't seen an answer yet: How does this line compare to Aphogee keratin? Sally's has both on sale right now. TIA!


----------



## GraceV (Jul 23, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> has anyone tried aphogee 2 minute and main n tail? how would you compare the two protein conditioners.


Disclaimer: My hair LOVES proteins.

Based on my experience with the products, the MnT conditioner is like a very, _very_ light protein conditioner (something I would use after cowashing for example on a quick _"carry me over till washday when I can DC"_ session) while the Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor would qualify as a light protein _treatment (I need some strengthening but not hardcore)_. The Aphogee provides significantly more strengthening than the MnT Original conditioner. 

I use the MnT mainly as a daily leave-in.


----------



## choctaw (Jul 29, 2011)

used MnT conditioner in an oil rinse today ... detangles easily with shower comb. I used acv final rinse and hair feels good.


----------



## caltron (Aug 9, 2011)

e.lauren said:


> Has anyone used the Original conditioner AND the Deep Moisturizing one?
> 
> If you have, can you compare the two? Which in your opinion works better? Did you mix either of the two with anything?
> 
> Somebody mentioned that they had to use Suave after the original conditioner. Was that because it contained too much protein for you? Has anyone else had to do something similar to this?



I have experimented with both and my hair definitely prefers the Original formulation.  I think my hair likes protein more than moisture.  I am a relaxed 4a/b with very cottony hair that likes to poof.  I have thick hair but fine individual strands.  

I have tried the Original as a leave-in, which leaves my hair extra manageable and completely controls poof.  Although I loved what it did for my hair, it felt a little too weighed down and had kind of a dull residue on it.  I think that's the protein at work, but too much of it for my hair's tastes.

I then tried the Extra Moisturizing as a leave-in, which I hated.  My hair was not weighted down, but was poofy poofy poofy for days.  My guess is that there is not as much protein in this formulation as the Original.   

This week I tried using the Original brand as a rinse out conditioner and then following with the extra moisturizing as a leave in.  It has definitely been an improvement.  It is still manageable, light weight and shiny, but still a tiny bit of poof that only went away after daily applications a light protein daily gloss by Design Essentials.  

I think next week I will completely nix the Extra Moisturizing leave in from my regimen and just use the Original as a rinse out conditioner.  I'm learning that my hair only needs occasional moisture during the week and regular doses of light protein...I'm slowly getting there hopefully... 

So I think the answer is that you're going to have to experiment to see which one works for your hair.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 7, 2011)

Bumping to say i love The Detangler - and - can this product double as a leave-in because it does seem very moisturising.  The bottle just says not to rinse it out.


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd been debating for a few months on whether or not to purchase the Mane 'N Tail shampoo and conditioner. The whole 'you can also use it on your animals' bit had me kind of nervous, but after some dithering I decided to go ahead and buy it. I used it for the first time yesterday.

Oh. My. Lord. I think I just found my staples. Honestly, I've gone through so many shampoos and conditioners and NONE of them left my hair as soft or as manageable as these did. My hair actually cooperated with me, so when I air dried, it laid down flat and smooth! Me = incredibly impressed.

My only tiny gripe would be the smell. It's not bad; in fact it has a rather fresh scent to it. It's not as  as some other products I've used. But I can deal with that if I get these kind of results.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2012)

Still using Mane 'n Tail products. I love using the detangler when I'm taking down my braids and I love cowashing with the conditioner.


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (May 4, 2012)

Just Started on a New Reggie and I'm using Mane and Tail went yesterday and got some. Can't wait to start


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 4, 2012)

freecurl said:


> I'm not sure. However, my hair feels like a left a relaxer on for too long. I just washed my hair three times with a sulfate shampoo and have a DT on now, and my hair is still burning. I've NEVER had this reaction to any hair product before. I didn't see any ingredients that I thought would cause a reaction. Please tell me I didn't cause any damage to my hair.


 

It's interesting that you had this reaction b/c when I tried leaving it on as a DC (testing it out) it burned my scalp  which was weird because I used it as a cowash with absolutely no problems.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 24, 2014)

I want to start back using Mnt. Whwn I was relaxed it was my everything lol.  I used the conditioner as a cowash, dc, detangler and leave in. Im going to pick up a bottle this week and see how my natural hair likes it


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jul 24, 2014)

Woo, serious throwback thread.
I used Mane n Tail back in elementary and jr high.


----------



## Michelle1971 (Jul 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I want to start back using Mnt. Whwn I was relaxed it was my everything lol.  I used the conditioner as a cowash, dc, detangler and leave in. Im going to pick up a bottle this week and see how my natural hair likes it



Get out of my head 
I was thinking the exact same thing. I luved mane n' tail when I was relaxed a looong time ago. I just started back to using it today as a weekly cowash. I think that I need _a little_ more protein. I hope this will do it for my natural hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 28, 2014)

I picked up a huge bottle of mane n tail condish today. I used it after my creme of nature argan oil shampoo. My hair feels strong, but I had some serious tangles today. Last week when I used vo5 I didnt experience tangles. I gotta figure out if the mnt is to blame. Maybe I get enough protein already...


----------



## candie19 (Jul 29, 2014)

I just started back using mane n tail deep conditioner. I was thinking back when my hair was the longest and thickest- I was using mnt conditioner alternating w/ Keracare Humecto each wash for moisture.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 30, 2014)

I cowashed my daughters hair with mnt yesterday. It had a lot of slip and her hair feels stronger. I just have to stay on top of her moisture so that she doesn't get protein overload.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Sep 19, 2016)

*bump* 
I recently started using the original shampoo and I lovvvvvve the scent. It is stripping but I like a shampoo that really cleans well. I also bought the moisturizing version and it is not as stripping but doesn't smell as nice.
I'm hooked on Mane n Tail shampoos for now. I'm pissed that the original conditioner has parabens.
I'd use it just for the scent if it smells like the original shampoo.


----------

